# Team 2011 Winter Baby!



## Feisty Fidget

Ok so the :witch: got me yesterday but I am refusing to fall into despair! I have decided to start a thread for anyone either wishing to be a mummy during Winter 2011 (September through to March 2012) or those just hoping to get their :bfp: by then.

I feel that perhaps it will be better for the old PMA to have a longer target for everyone to strive for. If you would like to join please let me know and I will add you to our list, for any of you wanting our very cute looking signature add it from mine or I will PM you the link.

*Team 2011 Winter Baby Members*

9 :bfp: so far :happydance:

*Feisty Fidget ttc number 1 after 11 months, 1 

babydustcass ttc number 2

Nickij ttc number 2

ebony2010 ttc number 1 after 11 cycles

pink80 ttc number 1 after 6 months, 1 

Irishbabe ttc number 1

hope4bump ttc number 2 after 15 months 4th thread  Sending you lots of sticky 

DaisyDust ttc number 1

wigglywoo ttc number 2

hulahoop09 ttc number 1

MummyCat ttc number 2 after 2   Sending you lots of sticky 

loveylove ttc number 1

Beaney192 ttc number 1  threads fifth one!  sending lots of sticky 

Nai1983 ttc number 1,   Sending lots of sticky 

jodi_19 ttc number 2

spykey_uk ttc number 1

LoolaBear ttc number 4 after 1 

kimbotrav ttc

katiekittykat ttc number 1

Faythe ttc number 1

xxxemsxxx ttc number 1   Sending lots of sticky 

Mrs_A ttc number 1   Sending lots of sticky 

Tinkerbell3 ttc number 1

Trying4angel1 ttc number 1 after 8 cycles

SAJ ttc number 2 after 8 cycles

LindsayA ttc number 1 after 10 months

babyhopes2010 ttc number 1 after 2 years 1  

want a baby ttc number 1 after 2 years

4magpies ttc number 1 after 6 cycles

Crumbs ttc number 1

HayleyJJ ttc after 3 

grandbleu ttc number 1 after 1    Sending lots of sticky 

GreatfulMummy ttc number 3

Mandyloo ttc number 1

WTT09 ttc number 1 after 13 cycles

Mrs S-M ttc number 1

trying 4 3rd ttc number 3 after 2 years

cajunbabe ttc number 1   Sending lots of sticky 

Laelani ttc number 1

bumpit ttc number 1

Razcox ttc number 1 after 3 

Rachael1981 ttc number 1

RobenR ttc number 2 after 1 

csmith ttc number 1 after 13 months

joey300187 ttc number 1 after 5    sending lots of sticky 

NewToAllThis ttc number 1 after 17 months

qwk ttc number 1

bw9522 ttc number 1 after 22 months

gilmore85 ttc number 1 after 11 cycles

shelleney ttc number 1 after 1   

Cara89 ttc number 1 since 14th March 2010

lilly100 ttc

TexasUni ttc number 1   Threads 6th One, sending lots of sticky 

ntaylor5020 ttc

Seaview24 ttc number 4

punk_chick ttc number 4

*​
Good Luck my lovelies :dust:


----------



## babydustcass

me me me!! :D please ...


----------



## Nickij

Me toooo!!


----------



## Nickij

I updated signature too:)


----------



## ebony2010

Count me in!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Updated my siggy :happydance:


----------



## pink80

Count me in 

6 months TTC #1

xx


----------



## Irishbabe

Count me in :)


----------



## hope4bump

Add me please, 15 mnths ttc x


----------



## DaisyDust

A :bfp: & a baby to snuggle in the winter months for me please :dust:


----------



## babydustcass

My siggy fixed oo, and a little tidy up!


----------



## wigglywoo

Me please. I was hoping for a September baby but I'm sure I'm out, so a winter baby please!

:dust: to all :)


----------



## hulahoop09

I'm in!!! Bring on 2011 and lots of BFP's!!! :D We are 1st month TTC. I am unsure how to change sig so have put as avi :)


x


----------



## MummyCat

Yes please... add me too!! 

TTC #2 after MMC in Nov, so hoping we fall again soon!!


----------



## loveylove

OOOh can I join?! I'm first month TTC x


----------



## Beaney192

i would love to join please going to change my sig now :)

Thank you and good luck everyone


----------



## DMG83

There's only one thing I want for christmas this year!!!! add me please! :) good luck girls! i'm really motivated by the BFP's being announced this month already! i'm not testing til later in the month, haven't even O'd yet, it's only fair if it's my month now :winkwink:


----------



## jodi_19

Count me in :)


----------



## spykey_uk

Count me in too! :D x


----------



## LoolaBear

I'M IN!! and i would like the siggy as well please :blush: xxxxx


----------



## kimbotrav

and me please :)


----------



## katiekittykat

Me too! I wanna Winter Baby!!

Please PM the link for the siggy too xxx


----------



## Faythe

Add Me Too!

I want to drop a dress size back to a size 10, so for now we're going to NTNP rather than actively TTC. Winter time gives me plenty of time to get back in shape and get some more money in my savings! xx


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Sounds like a great idea, please count me in as well.

Can someone please PM me the link for the siggy? Thanks. xxx


----------



## Mrs_A

Please count me in xxx


----------



## Mrs_A

Please can you send me the link for my signature? xxx


----------



## Faythe

I've pm'ed you girlies with the link to my Photobucket :flower: xx

If anyone else wants the link just let me know :hugs:


----------



## spykey_uk

Thank you so much for the link hun! Looking forward to the journey with you all girls! x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Count me in, I'd love to have a baby to snuggle with by october/november time :)
Seems there are a few of us on CD3 atm too from looking at your sigs


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wow that was an impressive response :)

Ok ladies I have updated the first post, if anyone isn't happy with what is written please let me know and I can alter it.

Also the link for the signature is;
https://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx289/FEISTYFIDGET/annegeddesimage.jpg

Just make sure you put without spaces round it or else it won't show up! xx


----------



## Trying4Angel1

i'm in!!


----------



## hulahoop09

Feisty Fidget said:


> Wow that was an impressive response :)
> 
> Ok ladies I have updated the first post, if anyone isn't happy with what is written please let me know and I can alter it.
> 
> Also the link for the signature is;
> https://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx289/FEISTYFIDGET/annegeddesimage.jpg
> 
> Just make sure you put without spaces round it or else it won't show up! xx

Could you copy & paste the link from you siggy as I tried with the etc but cant get it to work :dohh:


x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ooops sorry chickadee, how about this one?

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/annegeddesimage-1.jpg

xx


----------



## MummyCat

Perfect... though technically speaking... I've had two :angel: babies... (but you weren't to know because I didn't mention the second!) 

Lets keep our fingers crossed for everyone!! :D :dust: to you all! xx


----------



## SAJ

Count me in!!! We're ttc number 2. Baby dust to all of us!


----------



## hulahoop09

Feisty Fidget said:


> Ooops sorry chickadee, how about this one?
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/annegeddesimage-1.jpg
> 
> xx

So I put [url]https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/annegeddesimage-1.jpg[/url] 

is that correct for a siggy? Lol.


x


----------



## Trying4Angel1

hulahoop09 said:


> Feisty Fidget said:
> 
> 
> Ooops sorry chickadee, how about this one?
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/annegeddesimage-1.jpg
> 
> xx
> 
> So I put [url]https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/annegeddesimage-1.jpg[/url]
> 
> is that correct for a siggy? Lol.
> 
> 
> xClick to expand...

yepp, that should work!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I'm sorry Mummycat :hugs: all altered now.

Trying4angel1 you are in!

So what is everyone doing to increase the chances of that :bfp: ?

I have DH on the tomato diet to help his :spermy: I am drinking green tea, pineapple juices and increasing my fluid intake and I am also doing at least 30 minutes of exercises 5 times a week! It will be mine :haha:

:dust: xxx


----------



## Trying4Angel1

oh! and i am TTC # 1.. lets say 8th cycle (we were NTNP for about 13 now). Here's to our 2011 winter babies!!


----------



## hulahoop09

Feisty Fidget said:


> I'm sorry Mummycat :hugs: all altered now.
> 
> Trying4angel1 you are in!
> 
> So what is everyone doing to increase the chances of that :bfp: ?
> 
> I have DH on the tomato diet to help his :spermy: I am drinking green tea, pineapple juices and increasing my fluid intake and I am also doing at least 30 minutes of exercises 5 times a week! It will be mine :haha:
> 
> :dust: xxx

Oh does Green tea help? I LOVE green tea & honey!! I use it to help towards weight loss. I need to lose a few pounds at least after xmas which will hopefully make me a little healthier and a bit more likely to get that BFP!! :D


x


----------



## Trying4Angel1

Feisty Fidget said:


> I'm sorry Mummycat :hugs: all altered now.
> 
> Trying4angel1 you are in!
> 
> So what is everyone doing to increase the chances of that :bfp: ?
> 
> I have DH on the tomato diet to help his :spermy: I am drinking green tea, pineapple juices and increasing my fluid intake and I am also doing at least 30 minutes of exercises 5 times a week! It will be mine :haha:
> 
> :dust: xxx

what does tomato juice do? I am on preconception supplements and hubby is on some for him. Using preeseed and a CBFM, plus BD'ing as much as possible and exercising 5x's/ week as well!!


----------



## SAJ

the team 2011 pic isn't working in my signature :( 

We've been TTC for 8 cycles too! Currently in our 9th cycle. I am taking prenatal vitamins, flaxseed oil capsules up until ovulation, and using the CBFM + BBT'ing. If we don't conceive this cycle, my husband will be popping pills too (have yet to determine which ones!). My husband also has a physical booked for March, so if we don't conceive by then he will have a SA. I'm interested in learning what everyone else does to increase their chances of BFP.


----------



## LindsayA

Hello Ladies

Can i join please?

TTC Number 1 for 10 months now never had a BFP

baby dust to you all!


----------



## MummyCat

Feisty Fidget said:


> I'm sorry Mummycat :hugs: all altered now.
> 
> Trying4angel1 you are in!
> 
> So what is everyone doing to increase the chances of that :bfp: ?
> 
> I have DH on the tomato diet to help his :spermy: I am drinking green tea, pineapple juices and increasing my fluid intake and I am also doing at least 30 minutes of exercises 5 times a week! It will be mine :haha:
> 
> :dust: xxx

No worries honey!!! We're BDing more this time! My hubby is a hairy monkey and wonderfully fertile... its keeping them that's the issue for us! :shrug:

I need to eat more heathily though... and exercise more :)


----------



## spykey_uk

We're temp charting, BDing lots, having our prenatal vitamins (hubby's on zinc too), checking CM and cervix positions and POAS waaaaayyy too much! :haha:

I am trying to lose some weight as well as this would definitely help x


----------



## Faythe

SAJ said:


> the team 2011 pic isn't working in my signature :(
> 
> We've been TTC for 8 cycles too! Currently in our 9th cycle. I am taking prenatal vitamins, flaxseed oil capsules up until ovulation, and using the CBFM + BBT'ing. If we don't conceive this cycle, my husband will be popping pills too (have yet to determine which ones!). My husband also has a physical booked for March, so if we don't conceive by then he will have a SA. I'm interested in learning what everyone else does to increase their chances of BFP.

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/annegeddesimage-1.jpg

Put at the beginning and at the end :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

can i join!

ttc no.1 for 2 yrs


----------



## babydustcass

I have just started temping, not sure if I am doing it right?, have using OPKs twice a day and yet to see a positive, have a little test line though, and we will be using Conceive plus around ovulation dates. I am taking folic acid, as told to by docs and have been since before my coil removal... having said that I havent taken on today! OOOPs! Thanks for the reminder. ALSO, going to hang around for a little while with my legs in the air after BD-ing

In what way does Green tea help, I brought some and its sitting in the cupboard but never thought about drinking it when TTC? 

I'd also like to know about Tomato juice, not sure that I could persuade OH to drink it though. He's cut back on smoking, not stopped entirely like he said he would, but its something.


----------



## want a baby

me please

sheena duncan TTC no1 for 2 years!


----------



## 4magpies

Mind if I join?

TTC #1. Next cycle will be my 6th, but I have know fertility problems (one fully blocked tube, one partial). Waiting for my FS appointment but still TTC naturally.

xxx


----------



## Crumbs

I'd love to be added! TTC #1


----------



## LoolaBear

im green teaing it to help my CM, taking double the ammount of folic acid (was recommended as Sonnie was born with lots of problems which lead to her growing wings) and OH is taking a man supplement lol.
going to try every other day through out the whole month this month. only did it up until i was out of my fertile window last month and as i dont know exactly when i OV jsut a rough estimate then i dont know if i exactly covered it or not so going to try it through out the whole month as well.
thinking about some EPO as well to help my CM out but might not dont know yet.
did you know EPO can actually help your cervix out as well? as in helps it to soften and open up more so that all the spermy gets in mroe easily?! i jsut read it somewhere on google lol. xx


----------



## LoolaBear

Oh and I'm TTC number 4, after fraternal twins and one angel lost at 17 weeks. xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

ohh yes please a winter 2011 baby just lost my angel number 3 2 weeks ago and today got a neg test cmon af i want cd 1 xxxxx


----------



## LoolaBear

the link wont let me add the piccy to my siggy :( can someone PM me the link please. xx


----------



## grandbleu

Can I be added??? I want a winter baby! :)

TTC#1 after a loss. 

Thanks hon!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Interested in hearing what you're all doing to help get that BFP, as I only just came off the pill 4 weeks ago I haven't really gone crazy trying everything and to be honest don't know what sort of things I could be doing.
The only thing i've started taking is folic acid and making sure we have lots of :sex:

I'm hoping my health condition doesn't have any affect on my fertility as it can cause CM to be to thick for those :spermy: to get through, is there anybody else on here with any health issues that could affect their fertility?


----------



## grandbleu

I don't have health issues but after losing my wee babe my CM has dried up so we are using Conceive Plus to help me out during the fertile time. Preseed is another lubricant that is OK for conception as well. That might help you too.


----------



## LoolaBear

im asthmatic but i dont know if my inhalers will have anything to do with affecting my CM. xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

can someone send me siggy link please


----------



## LoolaBear

me to please. xx


----------



## spykey_uk

The OP has posted the link a page or so back. If you add it with the "insert link" button on the signature page then you should be able to add it x


----------



## Faythe

LoolaBear said:


> me to please. xx

You can use my link if you like?

I've uploaded the same pic by the OP to my photobucket

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/annegeddesimage-1.jpg

Put at the beginning and at the end


----------



## Tinkerbell3

grandbleu said:


> I don't have health issues but after losing my wee babe my CM has dried up so we are using Conceive Plus to help me out during the fertile time. Preseed is another lubricant that is OK for conception as well. That might help you too.

Oh i'm sorry to read that :hugs:

Thank you, i will have look and read up about them. What do they do to help?


----------



## LoolaBear

so anyone got a good date they would like their baby on then? lol 
a few days ago i kept having dreams about having a baby girl on the 13th october. now i dont know if this is going to happen or not but its not something i would personally choose as i have a thing about odd numbers, i dont like them lol so i wouldnt choose this date but as i keep getting it sent to me in a way it seems significant and because of this i would so love it to become true! xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I don't have an exact date but I would like a baby by mid/late november so I have 5 months to get back to my pre-pregnancy size and fit into my wedding dress that I ordered 8 months ago :) plus as we're getting married abroad I'd prefer if the baby was at least 4 months old but what will be will be.


----------



## LoolaBear

exactly tink, what will be will be but if we can help it along the way then who are we to argue lol :winkwink: xx


----------



## hope4bump

sorry - can you please change mine to baby #2 thanks :)


----------



## Tinkerbell3

LoolaBear said:


> exactly tink, what will be will be but if we can help it along the way then who are we to argue lol :winkwink: xx

I won't argue, theres no harm in trying our hardest to make it happen asap ;)


----------



## LoolaBear

ooo i jsut thought my minds not going to exactly on TTC this month :shock: im getting married in 16 days!! xx


----------



## Nickij

Tinkerbell do you have your wedding booked already? What ya going to do if your due date is your weddin date hehe? I am sure you will be pregnany way before that, but I just had funny images of a lady in a wedding dress giving birth! :) :)

Personally I would love a September baby, but unless I have conceived this month that is out the window - and I doubt I have as its only our 2nd cycle this month. 

Otherwise ideally before december and I don't really one that close to Xmas. However I really want a 2011 baby so even if its December I will take that:). (not xmas day though please!)


----------



## HayleyJJ

yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy rach great news xx


----------



## GreatfulMummy

Could I be added please !!!! TTC #3 Would love a baby to hold and cuddle by the winter months maybe September/October time. 

Many thanks 

Hayley

:flower: x


----------



## Mandyloo

me me!!! I love this positive thinking! I am TTC baby # 1! Lets go Team Winter Baby!!


----------



## babydustcass

LoolaBear said:


> so anyone got a good date they would like their baby on then? lol
> a few days ago i kept having dreams about having a baby girl on the 13th october. now i dont know if this is going to happen or not but its not something i would personally choose as i have a thing about odd numbers, i dont like them lol so i wouldnt choose this date but as i keep getting it sent to me in a way it seems significant and because of this i would so love it to become true! xx


If i could C_HOOSE_ a date, it would be a Sept/October as then its far away enough from our LO's birthday, just ideally thinking. Ive had two dreams where I have given birth to a little girl. It was magical both times and felt so real, however I am convinced I will have another boy and over the years I will gradually be surrounded by boys and their toys! eeek!!!:haha:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Grandbleu Yay, so glad to see you here :hugs:

We have to celebrate 5 close family member's birthdays in October so my guess is it will probably be then :haha:

TBH I would be happy with any, we do joke it will be Christmas day as that would just be typical of us :lol:

Let me know if anything is wrong and I will adjust it, I can't believe there are so many of us - so exciting :happydance:

:dust: xxx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Nickij said:


> Tinkerbell do you have your wedding booked already? What ya going to do if your due date is your weddin date hehe? I am sure you will be pregnany way before that, but I just had funny images of a lady in a wedding dress giving birth! :) :)
> 
> Personally I would love a September baby, but unless I have conceived this month that is out the window - and I doubt I have as its only our 2nd cycle this month.
> 
> Otherwise ideally before december and I don't really one that close to Xmas. However I really want a 2011 baby so even if its December I will take that:). (not xmas day though please!)

No not booked yet as we can't book until 8 months before but we have the date we want set in mind. 
haha I won't be giving birth in my wedding dress thats for sure, I'd never get it on me at that point plus I'm getting married in Florida so won't be able to fly after a certain point so umm, at the moment the plan is to stop trying if I haven't fallen by May but I have a feeling I won't want to even though I've been so looking forward to the wedding which we'd have to push back to later in 2012 I guess.

Hope you get your BFP really soon and not late march/early april, I'd dread sitting there eating my xmas dinner and going into labour :haha:


----------



## HayleyJJ

i would love a sept baby but not to sure when to count my cd1 from first day of mc and first neg test date arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh someone help me x


----------



## 4magpies

Lady who drinks green tea becareful because it causes dips in folic acid.

As for dates. I'm not bothered. My worst nightmare used to be an Xmas baby but now i don't care. Just give me a baby. Even an xmas day one if you have to!

X


----------



## katiekittykat

I would _love_ a Christmas baby!

I'm taking Pregnacare Conception, OPKs, charting temps, EPO, vit B6 and vit B complex, grapefruit juice and green tea with lemon, legs in the air after BD, Conceive Plus and OH is taking Babystart Multi-Vits. And if ov hasn't arrived by Wednesday, I'll be taking Agnus Castus and crossing my fingers lots!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ooo 4magpies thanks for the info on folic acid, I do take a supplement though and will be limiting it to one cup a day after your kind input :flower:

Hayley, when we had our loss I counted the day of actual bleeding as my first CD1 and then when the LO actually passed (almost 2 weeks later) I counted this as the second CD1. I didn't ovulate between the loss and the :witch: and my first :witch: was spotting only for 3 days (didn't even need a pad, sorry for TMI :blush:) which is why I think we may not have got our :bfp: as we definitely ovulated and dtd plenty over fertile period but I think my lining may have been hostile :hugs: You will get there hon xx


----------



## WTT09

Count me in.

Been trying naturally for 13 cycles and now starting to lose hope. Looking to get serious in 2011 as I really want that BFP :(

My cycles range from 31 - 42 days and although recently started using OPKs I'm not getting positives but get the CM :shrug:

I just seem to be going into this blind so looking for support really 

Heres hoping we all get our :bfp: in 2011 

:dust: to you all xx


----------



## 4magpies

I used to drink like 4 cups a day but stopped as soon as I read the info about the folic acid. Happy to help.

Grapefruit juice is meant to be good for cm.

X


----------



## HayleyJJ

Feisty Fidget said:


> Ooo 4magpies thanks for the info on folic acid, I do take a supplement though and will be limiting it to one cup a day after your kind input :flower:
> 
> Hayley, when we had our loss I counted the day of actual bleeding as my first CD1 and then when the LO actually passed (almost 2 weeks later) I counted this as the second CD1. I didn't ovulate between the loss and the :witch: and my first :witch: was spotting only for 3 days (didn't even need a pad, sorry for TMI :blush:) which is why I think we may not have got our :bfp: as we definitely ovulated and dtd plenty over fertile period but I think my lining may have been hostile :hugs: You will get there hon xx

i went for a scan on 18dec baby sadly passed in tummy 20 th we were snowed in and i started bleeding and passed baby same day bled for 2 weeks now today no bleeding and neg test so should i count 2 weeks ago as cd1 sorry im confuesed hun xx


----------



## DMG83

WTT09 try temping it'll help you see your O dates.. also always good to be armed if it ever gets to the point you need Dr's input! That's my thoughtprocess anyway! lol

I also read that green tea can cause issues with spina bifida etc. and also that it's benefits to TCC are not thoroughly researched and proven either way.. therefore I choose to avoid it at all costs!! :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hayley - Count the day you passed the LO as CD1 as that seemed to fit better with my usual cycle lengths.

4magpies, I am trying pineapple juice BUT in small quantities as large doses have been linked with miscarriages due to uterine contractions and I think I will add some yucky grapefruit juice to my regime as well :lol:


----------



## 4magpies

Snap nai. I read into it a lot and believe the disadvantages far out weigh the advantages.

X


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ooo really Nai? We already have spina bifida in the family (not sure if it's genetical) so perhaps I should drop that one or at least do some more research - thank you :flower:

WTT09 I agree with Nai, you need to start recording BBT as we wasted 6 months before I finally did that and found out I don't ovulate naturally :hugs: xx


----------



## 4magpies

I didn't know about pineapple. could you just stop drinking it after ov? its a minefield isn't it.

x


----------



## hulahoop09

4magpies said:


> I used to drink like 4 cups a day but stopped as soon as I read the info about the folic acid. Happy to help.
> 
> Grapefruit juice is meant to be good for cm.
> 
> X

I love green tea and honey even though havent had it lately! But I wont drink while TTC, I am taking FA tabs daily so FX'd!


x


----------



## Mrs S-M

Can I join please? 
I am CD40 at the moment and waiting for AF to show up now over a week late but no sign of a BFP. 
Really hoping to have a baby in my arms or a bump by next christmas!


----------



## 4magpies

If af comes this week on the right day hopefully ill be getting my cd3 and cd21 day bloods done to check my eggs and if I am oving. according to opks I do. but I have never bbt.

x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

It is a nightmare trying to keep track of what you can have and what you can't. I am going to have it up until ovulation possibly but tbh after pineapple, grapefruit juice and lots of water I may be willing to sacrifice it's supposed benefits :haha:


----------



## babydustcass

BBT is supposed to be the most accurate way of working out OV but has to be consistent. I have just started so will see what results I get :) Hope to see im OV on the BBT results and OPK-ing too, twice a day.


----------



## 4magpies

I'm just taking it easy Ttc. My tubes are buggerd after I got pid after a mc 2 years ago. Waiting for my fs appointment and trying to lose weight incase I need ivf. My bmi needs to be under 30.

X


----------



## Feisty Fidget

4magpies looking at your ticker your almost there weight wise, well done :hugs:

babydustcass, I started recording BBT in August this year and I honestly cannot believe how I went without it before. It is so re-assuring to have proof that your body is ovulating and where you are CD wise. I always set an alarm to make sure that I have my temperatures taken at a similar time each day.


----------



## 4magpies

Just had a phone call off mil. My 17 yo sil has just had her baby. Why cant I get pregnant and she can. Argh. Feel like crying.

Xl


----------



## 4magpies

Just had a phone call off mil. My 17 yo sil has just had her baby. Why cant I get pregnant and she can. Argh. Feel like crying.

Xl


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:hugs: darling I am so sorry. My DH explained to me that Darwinism comes into play with ttc. Those that are going to be the most outstanding parents ever will struggle to conceive as their offspring will be well looked after whereas other people will have MANY children as their parenting may not be as good - I know it's lies, but it does usually make me smile when he says that.

Was it planned?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Just added grapefruit juice to my online shop to be delivered tomorrow :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Nope not at all. Neither her or her partner have a job. She was drinking wine and Smirnoff ice on xmas day. she still lives with mil. Her oh takes drugs and is a violent drunk. Life isn't fair.

X


----------



## DMG83

my sis got pregnant at 17 too and now has 3.. she doesn't even LIKE being a mum :nope: it's typical!


----------



## Crumbs

I'm really looking forward to our 2nd cycle of TTC (we're newbies)! I just ordered some Pre-Seed, a basal thermometer, and some ovulation strips. I've banned myself from testing until my ticker says I can :angelnot: and hoping to get lucky! I'm 33 yrs old and and definitely feeling my clock ticking!

Baby dust to all!
:dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I think that since starting ttc my most used saying is; "it's not fair" DH has to keep reminding me that life isn't fair but I refuse to get down about it this year, it IS going to be our year lovelies and we WILL be getting our :bfp:

:hugs: xxx


----------



## WTT09

Feisty Fidget said:


> 4magpies looking at your ticker your almost there weight wise, well done :hugs:
> 
> babydustcass, I started recording BBT in August this year and I honestly cannot believe how I went without it before. It is so re-assuring to have proof that your body is ovulating and where you are CD wise. I always set an alarm to make sure that I have my temperatures taken at a similar time each day.

Sorry to hijack but how does BBT work? :shrug:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Liking that glitter crumbs ;)

Sign up for fertility friend so that you can record your daily temperature and just make sure to try and take it at a similar time each day and to do it as soon as waking.


----------



## 4magpies

I can't wait to be a mummy.

My dream would be to get pregnant by some miracle before I have to see the fs.

X


----------



## grandbleu

Crumbs said:


> I'm really looking forward to our 2nd cycle of TTC (we're newbies)! I just ordered some Pre-Seed, a basal thermometer, and some ovulation strips. I've banned myself from testing until my ticker says I can :angelnot: and hoping to get lucky! I'm 33 yrs old and and definitely feeling my clock ticking!
> 
> Baby dust to all!
> :dust:

Hi *Crumbs* - I'm in the same boat! BTW I love your siggy text sparkle thing...can you send me the link??? The picture for the winter baby is too big for my siggy right now and doesn't fit but maybe the text one would? 

Thanks 

PS. I used Conceive Plus this cycle and it was very helpful (it's like preseed) I hope it helps us get our BFP!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Not a problem WTT09. Basically you will need a basal thermometer (they measure to .00 degree) and you take your temperature as soon as waking and you can then use fertility friend to record your details. Your temperature should be lower before ovulation and then peak straight after. If you use it with OPK you can time :sex: and ensure you are ovulating to get the best chances of :bfp:


----------



## WTT09

Feisty Fidget said:


> Not a problem WTT09. Basically you will need a basal thermometer (they measure to .00 degree) and you take your temperature as soon as waking and you can then use fertility friend to record your details. Your temperature should be lower before ovulation and then peak straight after. If you use it with OPK you can time :sex: and ensure you are ovulating to get the best chances of :bfp:

gonna give it a go :thumbup:

told hubby i wouldnt take it seriously until we'd been trying for a while! but sounds so exciting!


----------



## Crumbs

grandbleu said:


> Crumbs said:
> 
> 
> I'm really looking forward to our 2nd cycle of TTC (we're newbies)! I just ordered some Pre-Seed, a basal thermometer, and some ovulation strips. I've banned myself from testing until my ticker says I can :angelnot: and hoping to get lucky! I'm 33 yrs old and and definitely feeling my clock ticking!
> 
> Baby dust to all!
> :dust:
> 
> Hi *Crumbs* - I'm in the same boat! BTW I love your siggy text sparkle thing...can you send me the link??? The picture for the winter baby is too big for my siggy right now and doesn't fit but maybe the text one would?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PS. I used Conceive Plus this cycle and it was very helpful (it's like preseed) I hope it helps us get our BFP!Click to expand...

Thanks! Here's the link (I'm gonna take out the [ i m g ] brackets so it will show properly). You can go on the site and change the color and make a new one if you like -> https://www.familylobby.com/create-glitter-text-graphics.asp#glittertext

*Here's the link to the image:
*https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt6575595fltt.gif


----------



## Feisty Fidget

It's addictive! DH is always peering over my shoulder to see what my temperature is doing :lol:

Fingers crossed grandbleu, I can't think of anyone more deserving for that :bfp: :hugs: xx


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks so much! PS. Crumbs was the name of my favorite cake and cupcake shop that opened right before I left NYC! YUM YUM!


----------



## grandbleu

Feisty Fidget said:


> Fingers crossed grandbleu, I can't think of anyone more deserving for that :bfp: :hugs: xx

Thanks *Feisty* - we all do...anyone who really wants to be a mum :)


----------



## Crumbs

grandbleu said:


> Thanks so much! PS. Crumbs was the name of my favorite cake and cupcake shop that opened right before I left NYC! YUM YUM!

I love cupcakes! I'm gonna have to look up that shop next time I visit NYC! BTW, I just looked up Conceive Plus and it sounds really good! Too bad I already ordered the Pre-Seed ... if/when we run out, I'm definitely trying it out!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Do you girls find it really beneficial then? We have never used them because I think it would be too messy and I don't know if I need it as usually CM is quite good but there again the third cycle of clomid could put a stop to that :shrug:


----------



## 4magpies

I use preseed but not with the applictors. Just out of the tube as I love lube. And normal stuff is bad for sperm.

X


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hmm well I will have to see what happens to my CM this cycle after doing all the other extras and if there is no improvement I will purchase some for February!


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks for the link *Crumbs*...I made a glitter text that fit with my siggy I love it! I hope it's still there that shop - It was on the Upper West Side somewhere it was in 2002-3 when I left there so if it survived all this time it will still be there - They made a "snickers" cake for my ex that was delicious...they were always so nice and the cupcakes were amazing.

*Feisty* - if you don't have CM issues you might not need it but it does help for sperm motility issues or like me if you have dryness :(...it's also a decent lube anyways. What's good about it though is it's made for conceiving so it's not at all harmful to sperm which a lot of lubes are on the market...either the sperm can't move or they are killed...so sad.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks chickadee, I didn't have any problems with CM until the loss actually so I don't know if it's due to that or the clomid which I know is supposed to also effect it.

Will just have to see!


----------



## grandbleu

Me neither - no issues before my M/C but now...it's like the Sahara desert LOL...I can't even track CM on FF because there's none to track :( but Conceive Plus (or PreSeed) really has helped and also psychologically it's been good for me. I've heard Clomid can cause dryness as well so that might be an issue. It never hurts...you could always buy some just to have around for this cycle...if your natural stuff does the job you don't have to use it but if not it will be ready and waiting when you need it...I paid about 10 pounds for mine (but with shipping to France it got more expensive) but for a BFP it's worth it.


----------



## pink80

We used Preseed this month for the first time too. Thinking we'll take any help we can get! Still not sure I have ovulated this month yet though, I haven't religiously been taking and recording my temp this month as I'm trying to be a bit more relaxed, plus I had surgery on the 18th Dec, so didn't want to put too much presure on myself thinking that we had to BD if I still wasn't feeling completely up to if, if you know what I mean!


----------



## SAJ

we use preseed as well. While I feel better using it (thinking/hoping it's actually helping), DH doesn't like it too much because it's suuuuper slippery and then goes suuuuuper sticky lol ah well! It's the least he can put up with in comparison to what I have been doing!


----------



## trying 4 3rd

Could I please be added? I have been ttc number 3 for 2 years now. We are doing SMEP , using conceive + and grapefruit juice. Fingers fx'ed for all of us! :thumbup: I want a :baby: in 2011!!!! Sending loads of baby dust to all the ladies! I hope you don't mind but I already added pic to siggy.


----------



## cajunbabe

I'm in, ttc #1!!


----------



## Jasiellover

Much baby dust to you all<3 I hope it happens soon for us.


----------



## Laelani

Would love to be added. Not sure what month TTC is happening but we are hoping to get that wonderful :bfp: by September/October so does that count enough to join you all?

_Edit:_ Will be TTC #1


----------



## cajunbabe

I am a Christmas baby, and although my mama says I was the best Christmas gift ever.. it sucked growing up. I would never wish it upon my own child, but at least I could truly understand! I'll take a baby anytime I am blessed enough to get one!


----------



## bumpit

Count me in please!


----------



## katiekittykat

Morning ladies :flower:

It's just taken me ages to catch up with the thread!!

How is everyone this morning? cd34 for me and not really any sign of ovulation :nope:


----------



## 4magpies

How long are your cycles normally katie?

X


----------



## katiekittykat

4magpies said:


> How long are your cycles normally katie?
> 
> X

Hard to say :haha: My last cycle was 39 days (ov on cd29), the one before was 37 days (didn't track ov then) and before that I was on the pill for 15 years! I haven't a clue what my cycles were like before I went on the pill, but I'm sure if I went this long between periods when I was 14-18 yo I would have had a canary!!


----------



## 4magpies

Hmm so your luteal phase is very short. It took my body a year to get back to normal after i finished the depo injection. Which pill were you on?

X


----------



## katiekittykat

Microgynon - I think it has different results for different people when coming off it. I think for me it will take a while.

I'm taking vit B6 to hopefully add a day or 2 to my LP


----------



## 4magpies

Is that the progestrogen only pill? I went on the combined for a month and it seemed to sort me out.

X


----------



## babydustcass

morning everyone, wow this post has got LONG quickly :) Looks like we have been moved too hehe!

today my temp was exactly the same as yesterday but taken 20mins earlier than yday! I was worrying about temping, cos I sleep in my birthday suit and often wake up to pull the duvet back from my thieving OH lol

I hope I OV this month so we are in with a chance, I am flying out to Florida on the 23rd with my friend for a week in Orlando... MAYBE just maybe I will get my BFP there!! :O


----------



## Feisty Fidget

babydustcass that would be wonderful!

Katie have you considered taking soy isoflavones? They are supposed to be quite good at regulating cycles and I have heard good things about getting :bfp: from them too :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

Feisty Fidget said:


> babydustcass that would be wonderful!
> 
> Katie have you considered taking soy isoflavones? They are supposed to be quite good at regulating cycles and I have heard good things about getting :bfp: from them too :hugs:

I took soy this cycle Feisty Fidget :nope: 100mg on cd3-7. I'm not going to blame the soy for lengthening my cycle - I haven't been tracking them long enough to know what's 'normal' for me, but I know it certainly hasn't helped!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh no! How about agnus castus? It takes 3 months to take effect but possibly worth a try?


----------



## Mandyloo

oohh! now we are a group! So cool! Happy Monday everyone! :happydance:

My hubby and I went over our game plan for :sex: last night its really nice to have him on board!


----------



## cajunbabe

babydustcass said:


> morning everyone, wow this post has got LONG quickly :) Looks like we have been moved too hehe!
> 
> today my temp was exactly the same as yesterday but taken 20mins earlier than yday! I was worrying about temping, cos I sleep in my birthday suit and often wake up to pull the duvet back from my thieving OH lol
> 
> I hope I OV this month so we are in with a chance, I am flying out to Florida on the 23rd with my friend for a week in Orlando... MAYBE just maybe I will get my BFP there!! :O

I am having temping issues as well. I took my temp two mornings ago and it was low, today I took it 30 min before usual and it was a little high, like 97.99, instead of 97.7. But I also actually woke up about an hour before it was taken and just laid in bed sleeping between the snooze! And, I slept in a night shirt last night which is odd.. I slept really hard, I usually wake up in the middle of the night, but we just got back from a very long drive. I am hoping it is just all those weird factors affecting my temp.


----------



## Razcox

Room for one more in here ladies?? Want to aim to still have my 2011 baby if i can as i lost my July baby.

Will be back on the TTC train in a couple of weeks so have feb and march to get that BFP!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Of course you may Razcox, you have been added and I am so sorry for your losses :hugs:

Cajunbabe your temperature will be effected by the fact that you snoozed for half an hour before taking it. In order to be most accurate you need to take it immediately upon waking (even if you wake up before the alarm just take it and then snooze until you want to get up).

I have to be more dilligent with CM spotting and other symptoms as me and FF have not got along this last cycle. Because they only have my temps to go on, they kept moving my ovulation date and I had to keep disregarding temps. The last date that they moved it to had me with a LP of 5 days!!! I know this was incorrect as I got an almost positive OPK around about CD13 which was the day before a temp dip and after that most of them remained above my cover-line. I am hoping that as I am back to work tomorrow I will be in more of a routine to enable better results!


----------



## katiekittykat

Feisty Fidget said:


> Oh no! How about agnus castus? It takes 3 months to take effect but possibly worth a try?

There's some waiting at the post office for me to collect on Wednesday :winkwink:


----------



## SAJ

hopefully agnus castus workes for you katie. My naturopath doctor recommended it for me to move up my O day, but I haven't jumped on the train yet (wanted to wait until I have used my CBFM first). 

Feisty - I am SOOO with you on needing to chart CM. I haven't really been, other than the "OMG is that EWCM?" day(s). It seeems so silly, but I have found I get a bit crampy when I check...regardless of how gentle I am. :dohh: But you're right, it's something FF likes to have...


----------



## Faythe

katiekittykat said:


> Feisty Fidget said:
> 
> 
> Oh no! How about agnus castus? It takes 3 months to take effect but possibly worth a try?
> 
> There's some waiting at the post office for me to collect on Wednesday :winkwink:Click to expand...

What's the agnus castus for? Saw a box of it in Boots earlier :thumbup:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay happy to hear that Katie, you may even fall before the 3 months it takes! :happydance:

SAJ I wont ever do an internal scout for CM as I am a little too squeamish and worried about irritating my cervix BUT I will just be analysing my loo roll when I wipe :lol: There used to be enough for me to do that but recently there hasn't so I will just have to hope my measures will sort that out. I had my grapefruit juice at lunch today and it was gross! I keep trying to focus that it is for the :baby: though, so will just have to keep it up!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Faythe it helps to regulate your cycles and sort out ovulation hormones. It takes about 3 months to take effect but many ladies swear by it as a natural alternative to clomid.

Also forgot to say that DH is back on his lycopene diet to make his :spermy: nice and strong! He has had his guava juice this morning and he has a tomato based dinner tonight!


----------



## Razcox

I have heard a bit of lemonade can help with the taste of the grapefuit juice but doesnt effect the goodness of it if that helps. I just use pre seed!! 

FF doesnt like me all the time either as my CP isnt alwyas high when i OV but i know i have OVed and its really open. It trusts the CBFM reading though more then me and will still record it as OV. 

Is the angus catus like Soy? I have tried this and it must have done something as i had the mother of all OV pains and got a :bfp: out of it :thumbup:


----------



## Rachael1981

Do you mind if I join you guys? I would love a baby to snuggle for winter 2011!

Please could you PM me the code for the sig? :blush:


----------



## SAJ

Feisty Fidget said:


> Yay happy to hear that Katie, you may even fall before the 3 months it takes! :happydance:
> 
> SAJ I wont ever do an internal scout for CM as I am a little too squeamish and worried about irritating my cervix BUT I will just be analysing my loo roll when I wipe :lol: There used to be enough for me to do that but recently there hasn't so I will just have to hope my measures will sort that out. I had my grapefruit juice at lunch today and it was gross! I keep trying to focus that it is for the :baby: though, so will just have to keep it up!

I don't blame you, a glass of grapefruit juice would be :sick:!!!!


----------



## Faythe

Isn't Pineapple juice good for CM?


----------



## grandbleu

From what I've heard. Grapefruit juice is good for EWCM and Pineapple Juice is good for implantation and the uterus. HTH


----------



## 4magpies

I think I may get some pineapple and grapefruit for next cycle.

X


----------



## grandbleu

I did grapefruit - I might try both next cycle. Remember AF to ovulation is Grapefruit and Ovulation to BFP! is Pineapple. Get 100% fresh juice (not concentrate or added sugar) to have best effect.


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks for the info honey.

I don't opk or temp tho. How much should I drink?

X


----------



## grandbleu

I did a glass in the morning (just normal size) but others have done 2 glasses a day, one morning and one at night. I think that may be better. Good luck!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I didn't know about pineapple juice being good, i love it so will have to make sure I drink plenty between ovulation and BFP ;)


----------



## Faythe

I'm fairly sure I read that Pineapple juice is good. I get mine from Sainsburys - 100% not from concentrate and no added sugar. :happydance:

I hate Grapefruit, not sure I could drink it tbh :haha:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ladies please don't go over-board with the pineapple juice! It has been linked to early miscarriages in high doses because it can cause uterine contractions.

I am drinking both grapefruit juice and pineapple juice but only in smallish quantities. Increasing your water intake is also supposed to be good for cervical mucus!


----------



## DMG83

I'm taking EPO to increase my CM and boy is it working!! been taking it about a week now, much more CM'y already lol


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Nai, I will pop to Boots in my lunch break tomorrow and get some. Just got to remember to stop taking it at ovulation. What dosage are you taking?


----------



## DMG83

Feisty Fidget said:


> Thanks Nai, I will pop to Boots in my lunch break tomorrow and get some. Just got to remember to stop taking it at ovulation. What dosage are you taking?

I'm taking two 1300mg tablets.. just to warn you though I had a SERIOUS upset tummy when I started them last week, so bad I thought I'd have to stop them. Kept getting strange & really painful (like stop everything and curl over!) cramps under my ribs in my stomach (like AF but much much higher) and constantly felt nauseous & upset toilet tummy (haha you know what I mean!)

but it really has worked for me, i'm normally pretty dry. DH was pleasantly surprised last night when we :sex: :happydance: and all the bad side effects have now stopped totally! some girls have suggested starting off with a lower dosage first.. i'm on cycle 5 so just wanted to sort out my CM straightaway because keep getting :bfn: and i'm fed up of it! So i put up with the side effects, but you might prefer to start with a lower dosage.. I think 2600mg is pretty much the highest you can take (not 100% sure though)

i'm getting some flaxseed tomorrow in my lunch break to swap to after I O.. i'm still waiting on O at the moment though (cd14, I'm a late O'er normally.. *sigh*)


----------



## katiekittykat

Really pleased the EPO side effects wore off - told you they would :thumbup: You're taking loads more than me though - I take 1000mg a day.

I'm getting quite used to the grapefruit juice, but I really don't think I could cope with pineapple juice :sick: I'm trying a cup of green tea with lemon every day.

PS - OPK was negative again this evening....that was OPK #50 :nope:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Katie :hugs: Keep at it though!

Nai where did you get your EPO from and what is the flaxseed for? xxx


----------



## DMG83

Feisty Fidget said:


> Oh Katie :hugs: Keep at it though!
> 
> Nai where did you get your EPO from and what is the flaxseed for? xxx

I got my EPO from Holland & Barrett (they've got it online too and I think it's cheaper on the online store at the mo - but either way they've got jan sales on :thumbup:) and it's a pack of 60 of the 1300mg tablets so they'll last a month

the flaxseed is to swap to after O because the EPO is linked to uterine contractions which can cause m/c so shouldn't take it after the day you O, the flaxseed is used instead of it then until cd1 again (or hopefully there's no more cd1! lol)


----------



## katiekittykat

I have Flaxseed oil for post ovulation too! I swear I can hear myself rattle when I walk...:haha:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ok sorry if I am being really dense here but what does the flaxseed actually do? Is it to just maintain CM??

xxx


----------



## DMG83

it helps to balance your hormones (help maintain pregesterone) from what I gather.. :thumbup: it's an essential fatty acid that the body needs


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well sounds promising and I have just checked boots and they do a 1050mg evening primrose oil capsule for £3.99 for 30 so as I have a boots voucher I think I will get it from there tomorrow and I think I will just take one tablet a day so should last two months :happydance:

I will have to get the flaxseed oil at the weekend, what dosage do you take it in post ovulation? :flower:


----------



## RobenR

I'd like to be part of this group. TTC #2 starting on 10 Jan!


----------



## MummyCat

Hiya ladies...

Wow busy thread!! You guys are super organised and skilled at all the things to take! I'm on folic acid (pregnacare) tablets and that's it!

I don't use FF as I don't know how to and have such a varied morning routine and am rubbish at temping.. have tried before... I normally don't have issue with CM, though last month when waiting for first AF after MMC I noticed a distinct lack of it!

I'm on CD 10 at the moment and today got a load of clear sticky CM... is this about right?? normally I ovulate on CD 14 (with ovulation pains.. annoying as they hurt like mad.. but great as I don't need OPK's). 

Hope you all have a good evening... I'm so ready to get into the 2WW... no scratch that... I'm so ready to be at the end of the 2WW... this waiting for Ovulation and waiting for AF is so frustrating.... so :hugs: and love to Katie who's stuck on CD a hundred (or that's how it must feel) hope you ovulate soon!! xxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Feisty Fidget said:


> I will have to get the flaxseed oil at the weekend, what dosage do you take it in post ovulation? :flower:

I've got 500mg capsules from Holland & Barrett and I just take one a day xx


----------



## DMG83

Feisty Fidget said:


> Well sounds promising and I have just checked boots and they do a 1050mg evening primrose oil capsule for £3.99 for 30 so as I have a boots voucher I think I will get it from there tomorrow and I think I will just take one tablet a day so should last two months :happydance:
> 
> I will have to get the flaxseed oil at the weekend, what dosage do you take it in post ovulation? :flower:

i've just been reading about it and it's basically a source of omega-3 which is also available from fish oils.. so i guess you can choose whether you take the flaxseed oil or not depending on whether you already take an omega-3 supplement... the only thing i'm worried about is coming off epo after O'ing and then being sick again when i go back on it and wonder if the flaxseed oil would prevent this happening.. hmmm will have to have a think about it lol will defo not be taking epo after O day though, it's just bad bad bad. From what i've read it's 1 capsule per day when you buy flaxseed oil capsules

THE ALA IS FOUND IN FLAXSEED.. THE EPA AND DHA ARE FOUND IN FISH OIL CAPSULES - I believe anyway, so saying that:

From website:
How much do we need?

For healthy adults, the recommendation is 300-500 mg per day of EPA and DHA combined, plus an additional 800 to 1100 mg of ALA.

The EPA/DHA recommendation can usually be met with one softgel capsule of fish oil (with 1 gram or 1000 mg of fish oil) which usually contains 180 mg of EPA and 120 mg of DHA, totalling 300 mg of the two omega-3s. However, amounts do vary (some products are stronger, some weaker), so look at the amounts of EPA and DHA provided, and add them together to see if the product supplies 300 mg in one serving.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome Roben!

Mummycat, I used to feel like that with temping but it got to the point where I needed to know that everything was working as it should and now I don't think I could ttc without bbt :haha:

Thanks Katie, shall be rattling at this rate :wacko:


----------



## MummyCat

Feisty Fidget said:


> Welcome Roben!
> 
> Mummycat, I used to feel like that with temping but it got to the point where I needed to know that everything was working as it should and now I don't think I could ttc without bbt :haha:
> 
> Thanks Katie, shall be rattling at this rate :wacko:

:haha: I get ya! In fact I would be more into it if we struggled to conceive... but we've pretty much fell pregnant 1st or 2nd cycle every time...so in that respect we're really lucky... it's just we've lost a couple, one before my daughter and one after. So we need to hang on to them better! 

So if we don't have a BFP once we're back from our holiday in mid Feb... I'll start temping! :D


----------



## 4magpies

Just one of my thoughts right now. Wouldn't it be awesome if you could just press a button and BOOM your pregnant and get bfp immediately.

A girl can dream eh?
X


----------



## csmith

Can you add me too please. 

Tcc baby no1 - been trying 13months now

x


----------



## SAJ

interesting conversation on flaxseed oil. My naturopath doctor recommended I take flaxseed oil in folicular phase (she said "remember, take F in the F phase") and then to switch to borage oil from ovulation to CD1. I asked her about EPO and she said she recommends taking flaxseed instead of EPO but it was up to me (I chose flaxseed). But you all are saying flaxseed after O not before O. Interesting!


----------



## SAJ

whoops, forgot to tell you...she recommended this regime to bring up my O day


----------



## SAJ

4magpies said:


> Just one of my thoughts right now. Wouldn't it be awesome if you could just press a button and BOOM your pregnant and get bfp immediately.
> 
> A girl can dream eh?
> X

isn't it ironic that I'm sure all of us on here were given the "don't have sex because you'll get pregnant" speech when we were in grade 9.....look at us now! :haha: oh my....


----------



## DMG83

lol lol I always think that too!!! all those years desperately worrying i'd get preggo if i missed a pill... if only i'd known!!!!! lol


----------



## MummyCat

4magpies said:


> Just one of my thoughts right now. Wouldn't it be awesome if you could just press a button and BOOM your pregnant and get bfp immediately.
> 
> A girl can dream eh?
> X

Maybe if we start a petition for this button we might get it! :D

Honey I'm soooo with you on this one!!! :flower:


----------



## grandbleu

LOL - I suggest one hug from OH and poof pregnant...I'd have one big family by now!


----------



## joey300187

can i be added too please 1st attempt after a break due to 4 mc's am so hopeful that this is my month! ;) always concieved quickly in the past (within 2 mon ths but unfortunatly all ended in mc) im am positive this will not happe n to me again so roll on a BFP anytime soon! xxxx


----------



## MummyCat

oh boy yeah... the paranoid - I can't get pregnant stuff... my Mum would kill me stuff and now look at us... 30 next month and trying desperately to conceive! :dohh:

:rofl: @ GrandBleu... I agree.... hugs are all that's required! :D


----------



## MummyCat

joey300187 said:


> can i be added too please 1st attempt after a break due to 4 mc's am so hopeful that this is my month! ;) always concieved quickly in the past (within 2 mon ths but unfortunatly all ended in mc) im am positive this will not happe n to me again so roll on a BFP anytime soon! xxxx

We have similar thing hun... conceive easily... struggle with miscarriages.. though to fair, I've only had two! and do have a daughter to be grateful for...

Here's hoping that 2011 is definitely your year!! :dust:


----------



## 4magpies

I've been also day dreaming about me ending up with ivf and getting twins. I would have a fit. I'm so not one of those Id love twins people. So i WILL end up with them. Sods law.

Xx


----------



## joey300187

MummyCat

Thanks for your reply. am so positive itll be this year ;). are you ttc now? if you dont mind me asking were your mc's before or after your daughter? in my opion 1 mc is 1 too many is such a terrible thing to go through. feel so much stronger now tho than i have in recent months so def ready for a BFP. Good luck to you too if your also ttc hun xxx


----------



## cajunbabe

MummyCat said:


> Hiya ladies...
> 
> Wow busy thread!! You guys are super organised and skilled at all the things to take! I'm on folic acid (pregnacare) tablets and that's it!
> 
> I don't use FF as I don't know how to and have such a varied morning routine and am rubbish at temping.. have tried before... I normally don't have issue with CM, though last month when waiting for first AF after MMC I noticed a distinct lack of it!
> 
> I'm on CD 10 at the moment and today got a load of clear sticky CM... is this about right?? normally I ovulate on CD 14 (with ovulation pains.. annoying as they hurt like mad.. but great as I don't need OPK's).
> 
> Hope you all have a good evening... I'm so ready to get into the 2WW... no scratch that... I'm so ready to be at the end of the 2WW... this waiting for Ovulation and waiting for AF is so frustrating.... so :hugs: and love to Katie who's stuck on CD a hundred (or that's how it must feel) hope you ovulate soon!! xxxx

I'm on cd 10 as well! Hopefully, we will continue to cycle together! Are you pretty regular? Then I can have a stress buddy, lol!


----------



## MummyCat

joey300187 said:


> MummyCat
> 
> Thanks for your reply. am so positive itll be this year ;). are you ttc now? if you dont mind me asking were your mc's before or after your daughter? in my opion 1 mc is 1 too many is such a terrible thing to go through. feel so much stronger now tho than i have in recent months so def ready for a BFP. Good luck to you too if your also ttc hun xxx

No worries hun... I don't mind answering at all...

1st MC was at 7 weeks and it was in May 2008 (fell pregnant second cycle)
then in the July 2008 I feel pregnant in first proper cycle (after waiting for first AF after MC) and had a problem free pregnancy... no spotting, no bleeding... a tiny bit of high BP at end, but nothing that caused concern and normal stuff.. heartburn and back pain
2nd was MMC at 10 weeks and in Nov 2010 (fell pregnant 1st cycle), no idea what caused this one and now we have waited for AF though we did kinda NTNP as I got Ov pains in Dec.

I agree... it's awful.. because the minute you get that BFP your life is changed... and it's soul destroying when you see the blood (or in my case end up with NHS Direct ordering an ambulance to my house to cart me off to hospital - it was a bit traumatic as I was haemorrhaging blood) but we're all good now and that's done and dusted! 

I'm sure this will be a good year for ya hun!! Use all that PMA and you'll have a winter baby for sure!! xxxxx


----------



## MummyCat

cajunbabe said:


> I'm on cd 10 as well! Hopefully, we will continue to cycle together! Are you pretty regular? Then I can have a stress buddy, lol!

Oooh... fabulous!! I'm about a 28 some times 29 cycle... so pretty regular. You are welcome to be my stress buddy... though goodness knows between us we'll stress enough for England! :D

Have you decided what DPO you'll be testing? I think I can't wait for 14 DPO... I might have to try on 12 :D


----------



## joey300187

aww bless yuo hun that sounds horrific!! my first was at 8 weeks which was a mmc then last 3 all been v early (furthest being 5) weeks and just happened naturally. your right that second you get a BFP EVERYTHING changes. i became so obsessed with trying and so depressed but thankfully moved past all that now. 
Is this your first month back ttc too? wishing you lots of luck hun ;) xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Joey... It's okay...hubby was more stressed than I was... but I guess you would be when your wife calls you to say... you know I told you I was struggling about an hour ago? Well there's now an ambulance on the way... how soon can you get home?? (Northampton to Luton) about 1h 15 min... turns out it can be completed in 45min :haha:

Anyhoo... officially we told immediate family we'll think about getting back on the TTC wagon after we get back from South Africa in mid Feb, so they don't expect much... but we knew we would start immediately as we don't want to waste any more time! JUST in case we have another miscarriage and we dont want the age gap between Lottie and the next little bundle of joy to be too big! buuuuuuut... we'll get what we're given! :D

I'll be keeping an eye out for ya hun... what CD are you on?? x


----------



## joey300187

Hey hun am on cd 24 and have a 28 day cycle, so fingers crossed this time next week we should know more ;) 
We are the same after having various tests done to try to find out the cause of the mc's we were told in december everything is "normal" and to try again when we feel ready our familys know this but dont know that we feel ready and our trying now ;) hehe. 
Im not sure what we're gonna do about telling them or not when we first find out. because of my previous mc's st marys in london ahve said when i do fall i will get 6,8 and 10 week scans through them so maybe once we hear a heartbeat we'll tell our immediate family. I just worry about putting all the stress particularly on my mum if that makes sense!
Lottie is absolutly gorgeous hun. Im not 100% sure how but will try and add you as a friend hun. will be checking for a BFP from you soon too ;)
And as for the 45 min journey its amazing how quick they can drive when they are needed isnt it! hehe bless him.
I just saw from an above post your cd 10 right? perfect timing to make that baby hehe.
Thanks for listening hun xxx


----------



## MummyCat

:) Got your friend request! xx

I'm sure you'll know when it's right once you get there! but I know that if the worst was to happen, they'd be super supportive in any case! :hugs:

How super exciting that you're already on CD24... I would love to be there! :D We're about ready to hit Ovulation... hopefully fingers crossed all works well!

Thank you for your lovely comment about my Lottie pops! I can't be sad about the miscarriages when I have her waking me up each morning! Can I? :)

I'm off to bed now :( work tomorrow... booo! Nice chatting hun!! Let us know how you get on! Have you had many symptoms? 

Cheers, Cath xxxx


----------



## cajunbabe

MummyCat said:


> cajunbabe said:
> 
> 
> I'm on cd 10 as well! Hopefully, we will continue to cycle together! Are you pretty regular? Then I can have a stress buddy, lol!
> 
> Oooh... fabulous!! I'm about a 28 some times 29 cycle... so pretty regular. You are welcome to be my stress buddy... though goodness knows between us we'll stress enough for England! :D
> 
> Have you decided what DPO you'll be testing? I think I can't wait for 14 DPO... I might have to try on 12 :DClick to expand...


I have lots of IC and I am a POAS addict, so probably 7dpo, lol. No, but really, I am going to try to wait until at least 12, but I will probably hit 10 and not be able to stand it anymore. 

I am also very regular, 28-29 days every month, here's lots of :dust: to us! :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

LOL I think I would be a POAS addict if I didn't hate seeing BFN's so much... my hatred of them save me from being a POAS addict! :rofl:

So it's fertile window for us now... we plan on :sex: tonight, then the 6th and the 8th and the 9th and hopefully that will do the trick! arghhhhhh... I'm so done with this waiting :D I'm so bleeding impatient! 

Thanks for the friendship request! :flower: xxxx


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Interesting info on the flaxseed, i take soy before OV and use pre seed for CM but might give the flaxseed a go after OV. Anything to improve my chances!

We take a while to get pregnant and then i seem to lose them at 8 weeks after seeing the HB but my body hangs on until much later. Its been 11 weeks both times we have found out. Just waiting to go through all the testing now but dont want to wait to TTC . . .


----------



## MummyCat

I hope you can find out what the problem is... do you think it might be related to placenta production? I suppose there could be so many things that could cause it!

Hope you have a little bean that sticks for you!! :hugs:


----------



## cajunbabe

Hubby works away and might possibly be leaving on the 6th, so we will be :sex: twice a day until he leaves. I'm not exactly hopeful for this month, but you never know! My temp is a little higher than usual.


----------



## joey300187

Hiya Cath,

Sorry id already headed off to bed last night! lol i am pretty excited lol. kepp telling hubby "i am preg" lol hoping the pma helps. Well im not sure if they are preg systoms or just because the witch is due soon but here how im feeling lol:
Extremly tired
Got strong Nausea since w/e
seem to be needing the loo more often
tummy v.bloated
got odd ache at bottom of my tum and belly keeps making gurgling bubbling sounds?! (not sure what this is related too! hehe)

Aww bless you she is a stunner bet its magic waking to her every day ;)

aww i think your parts exciting too knowing that this could be the day you make ur baby ;) hehe.

Hope your having a good day?
Jo xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Cajun - Gorgeous Avatar! and fingers crossed you have just enough time with hubby!!
Jo- those are promising symptoms hun!! I'll be waiting patiently to hear if you get the BFP!!

We are excited for tonight and Soooooooo excited for the 2WW :D until I get in the 2WW... then I'll want to be out of it! x


----------



## joey300187

LOL bless you i know what u mean tho. its good to be so close but the next few days are gonna drag soooo much! the only things im slightly miffed about is i dont have sore breats at all and every time ive concieved ive got them at about 3 weeks. fingers crossed this doesnt mean im out. 
how long you off to outh africa for? bet it'll be amazing out there. im so in need of a holiday lol xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Oh I know what you mean.... all of my pregnancies I got serious sore boobs... but then last month I got them too and thought... no way...falling first cycle again?... but then I started spotting at about 5 weeks and then AF started... so I'm thinking it might have been a chemical pregnancy - I was waiting till I was late to test... so didn't find out... but it's the only thing that explains the really sore boobs like I had with the others!

Saying that... some people don't get sore boobs... so you never know! :hugs:

We are off to celebrate my 30th and to see our folks.. both sets live in SA although my parents are here right now for Christmas! So we have a fun filled packed almost 3 weeks out there and I can't wait!!!! I was born in England but raised in SA (lived there for 20 years).


----------



## joey300187

oooo bless you thats the worst! just not knowing for sure or not.
am still keeping fingers and toes crossed jan is a winner for both of us ;) its my birthday at the end of it so seeing our baby around my birthday would be amazing!! 
aww wow thats sounds like an amazing holiday hun!! bet they love seeing Charlotte ;) and its so nice to have a somewhere to stay out there etc. id be out there at least once a year if i were you! hehe xxx


----------



## MummyCat

:D Sounds nice.. but you can only handle so much of your folks and inlaws before you start missing home and the grey skies of England! :rofl: 

Oooh.. birthday presents for both of us perhaps? Lets hope so! x


----------



## joey300187

lol. i guess i know what you mean ;) 
I know wouldnt that just be FAB! xxx


----------



## Beaney192

Hey how is everyone? 

Well I am now in my fertile days so am :sex: like a mad women lol I am hoping that this month will be it because otherwise i have to wait 2 months before trying again due to OH being away :cry:

Also I am a really dimwit when it comes to computers and cannot make the pic my sig :dohh: could someone give me a hand please :flower:

xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

:hi:
Can I join please. 17 months TTC #1.
Thanks x


----------



## 4magpies

AF just got me girls.

x


----------



## qwk

Oh, may I join preemptively?? We are starting TTC #1 in a little over two weeks!!


----------



## spykey_uk

Oh no, I'm sorry 4magpies. It got me too :( x


----------



## cajunbabe

4magpies said:


> AF just got me girls.
> 
> x

Sorry :hugs:.. At least you know you can start trying again soon!


----------



## Razcox

Sorry to those gotten by AF - Evil :witch:

Waiting for her to show up here but i think i have another 2 weeks to wait yet :(


----------



## spykey_uk

[/QUOTE] At least you know you can start trying again soon![/QUOTE]

And that is the fun bit :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Another one here with a birthday at the end of the month, so would love a BFP as a present :)

I'm patiently awaiting my fertile time, does it always drag between AF and fertile week? I just want it to hurry up so that I know falling pregnant is at least a possibility.

Sorry to hear the witch got a couple of you, FX for next month


----------



## Laelani

Sorry to hear AF got ya girls!


----------



## MummyCat

4magpies said:


> AF just got me girls.
> 
> x




spykey_uk said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry 4magpies. It got me too :( x

Sorry ladies :( I really hope next cycle is your cycle!! :hugs:



Tinkerbell3 said:


> Another one here with a birthday at the end of the month, so would love a BFP as a present :)
> 
> I'm patiently awaiting my fertile time, does it always drag between AF and fertile week? I just want it to hurry up so that I know falling pregnant is at least a possibility.
> 
> Sorry to hear the witch got a couple of you, FX for next month

Oooh.. another Aquarian? Hope you get some good news for your birthday!! I'm 4th Feb.. so I hope we have good news too! and yes... it always drags to fertile week... it may even be worse than the 2WW... because you don't have symptoms to spot :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbell3

MummyCat said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> AF just got me girls.
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spykey_uk said:
> 
> 
> Oh no, I'm sorry 4magpies. It got me too :( xClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry ladies :( I really hope next cycle is your cycle!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbell3 said:
> 
> 
> Another one here with a birthday at the end of the month, so would love a BFP as a present :)
> 
> I'm patiently awaiting my fertile time, does it always drag between AF and fertile week? I just want it to hurry up so that I know falling pregnant is at least a possibility.
> 
> Sorry to hear the witch got a couple of you, FX for next monthClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh.. another Aquarian? Hope you get some good news for your birthday!! I'm 4th Feb.. so I hope we have good news too! and yes... it always drags to fertile week... it may even be worse than the 2WW... because you don't have symptoms to spot :rofl:Click to expand...

Yep an aquarian, I'm 28th Jan and if I have a 26/27 day cycle like I just did (although i'm not getting my hopes up as just finished pill) then the witch is due roughly on my birthday :wacko:
I never thought I'd be sitting here desperate for my fertile week to hurry up, I havent gone through a proper 2ww yet as I didn't realise I had ovulated after finishing the pill untill the witch showed up last week but as you mentioned at least with that we have something to do - sympton spotting


----------



## joey300187

aww yay more aquarians! hehe mines 30th ;) im probably the calmest ive been (makes a big change for me! lol) and am coming to the end of my 2ww. hoping time hurrys til ur ovulation ;) best wishes to you hun. this sure is a lucky thread!! xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Evening ladies :flower:

cd36 for me and still no sign of ov :coffee: Have started taking Agnus Castus today - FX it does the trick!


----------



## Rachael1981

Evening!

Sorry to hear the :witch: got a couple of you :(

My WB finally showed it's face today, so I've started temping to see when I finally ovulate after coming off the pill :happydance:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Cor Blimey, I am offline for one day and it takes me ages to read up on the 5 pages you ladies have filled :haha:

Oh well my lovelies, you can come and keep me company as I also have the :witch: in residence. I have actually found that exercise has cut off a whole day of heavy flow that I usually get so have accidentally managed to find a good tip for the future :haha: If that isn't incentive to exercise, I don't know what is :lol:

Katie I am so sorry your ovulation is playing hide and seek with you :hugs: you have just had a tiny dip today so fingers crossed it shoots up tomorrow :shrug: Are you still doing the OPK? xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oooo forgot to mention I have been doing these things religiously since the New Year;

1. A glass of pineapple juice
2. A glass of grapefruit juice
3. 1.5 litres of water (plus teas etc on top)
4. 30 minutes of exercise (only doing this 5 times a week but have so far stuck to it :happydance:
5. Clomid 50mg (only taking CD2-6)
6. EPO 1000mg (only taking until ovulation and then will swap to flaxseed oil)

I feel positive that hopefully all this extra work will give us the results I so badly want :happydance:

How is everyone else doing??? xxx


----------



## pink80

Hi ladies, I'm still waiting to Ov - got no idea what is happening with my body, starting to think that maybe the OPK wasn't positive. So confused!! Although I did have a smear test today and nurse even commented on how high my cervix is, so I guess I'll keep trying...

Sorry to all the ladies who have been visited by the :witch:

I'm trying really hard to stay relaxed and positive this month, but it's not going all that well :)


----------



## cajunbabe

Hubby just left to go offshore :sad2:, we :sex: on the 2nd, 3rd, 4th, and today - but I don't think I'm going to O until the 8th. Just hoping it was enough and the :spermy: can hold on til Saturday! Hopefully, we made a :baby: this month..

but I'm not holding my breath. :nope:


----------



## pink80

Well your in with a chance cajunbabe, have you had a lot of fertile CM in that time??


----------



## cajunbabe

pink80 said:


> Well your in with a chance cajunbabe, have you had a lot of fertile CM in that time??

Oh yea, it was watery the first two days and became slimy the last two. I don't believe I've ever had a problem with CM, I'm the girl who is literally wet. It is so gross having to change underwear. I also used a softcup this last session to help his swimmers out. Trying to keep my head up, but its hard... I just wish he could have been here one or two more days. I would feel a lot better if we could have had a session tomorrow morning or night. Although I should just feel lucky at all since he was originally suppose to leave on the 3rd and got to stay until this afternoon.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Cajunbabe you are so in with a chance! :happydance:


----------



## bw9522

Please can i join, we are tring to conceive number 1 trying for 22 months


----------



## pink80

:hi: and welcome

I definitely need some new buddies, all mine have got their bfps happydance:) so I'm feeling a little bit left behind (I hope that doesn't sound horrible, I'm really pleased for them)

Xx


----------



## cajunbabe

pink80 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm still waiting to Ov - got no idea what is happening with my body, starting to think that maybe the OPK wasn't positive. So confused!! Although I did have a smear test today and nurse even commented on how high my cervix is, so I guess I'll keep trying...
> 
> Sorry to all the ladies who have been visited by the :witch:
> 
> I'm trying really hard to stay relaxed and positive this month, but it's not going all that well :)

Are you using the digital OPK or just the lines?


----------



## pink80

Just the IC, the digital ones are a bit expensive. They've worked ok up until now, I just feel a bit like my body tried to OV but it didn't for some reason :shrug: maybe it'll try again in the next couple of days

xx


----------



## cajunbabe

pink80 said:


> Just the IC, the digital ones are a bit expensive. They've worked ok up until now, I just feel a bit like my body tried to OV but it didn't for some reason :shrug: maybe it'll try again in the next couple of days
> 
> xx

I like to use the IC and back them up with the digis when I think I have a positive. It makes me feel better, but you are so right they can be expensive.

Good luck!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I agree, I use the digis after I get the BFP... The digis are so expensive here, I use the cheapies first :lol:

:wave: Hi... This is my 6th time TTC... on and off a year now, New Years was a Great night, I hope that I conceived that night, it was amazing.. what a way to bring in the New Years right... :lol: 

Good Luck and Lots of Baby dust to all.. :)


----------



## katiekittykat

Morning ladies :flower:

Still no +opk for me, but I did get a tiny bit of EWCM this morning (without downing a litre of grapefruit juice first :haha:) so hopefully something is starting to happen!!

My everyday routine at the minute is:
-a cup of green tea with lemon
-a glass of grapefruit juice
-30 minutes on the WiiFit
-1000mg of EPO
-50mg of vit B6
-Pregnacare Conception
-1600mg Agnus Castus
-BDing when we can - we have agreed to go hell for leather when I eventually
get that positive OPK!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

AF got me so back to the start. So glad to have great people to share the agony with


----------



## hulahoop09

Hiya, how is everyone doing? Have we got any BFP's yet? :) I am on 6dpo & the past few days have been terrible with cramping, airy burps among other things. I really hope this is gonna be my BFP & not just AF or coming off the pill symptoms! :( I am trying not to get my hopes up but it is so difficult isnt it!! I am symptom spotting like a mad woman :D


x


----------



## Razcox

Cajunbabe - Keeping fingers crossed for you. The last two times I have got a BFP have been on months were we didn&#8217;t BD the day of OV so I would say you have a great chance x

Pink80 & Katie - Sorry to hear of your OV woes, it&#8217;s a pain waiting for that little eggy. 

Bw9522 - Welcome to the group x

I 'm the same I use IC and own brand until I see that second line then crack open the digi's to see it in black and white. Temp went up here so looks like I am in the LP and will be a couple of weeks until AF shows up and we can get back to TTC again. Will be taking soy next cycle to help egg quaility . Me and DH are on TTC vits and he is taking Meeca too to boost his swimmers, then we will use softcups and preseed. Fingers crossed we will get a BFP again soon and an appoinment with the recurrent MC guy to help me keep the next one.


----------



## NewToAllThis

pink80 said:


> :hi: and welcome
> 
> I definitely need some new buddies, all mine have got their bfps happydance:) so I'm feeling a little bit left behind (I hope that doesn't sound horrible, I'm really pleased for them)
> 
> Xx

I know how you feel Pink. I'm after new buddies too. So pleased for everyone who have had BFP's but panicking that I'll be the only one left!


----------



## Razcox

I have been on here for over 2 years now and its really depressing to see people TTC and having number 2 that started TTC number 1 when i started! 

Still i will get there in the end and get to met lots of lovely ladies on the way.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Razcox, my heart goes out to you. I cannot imagine what you have been through, one m/c nearly destroyed me - you are an inspiration.
Wishing you lots of luck and sticky babydust x


----------



## pink80

NewToAllThis said:


> pink80 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: and welcome
> 
> I definitely need some new buddies, all mine have got their bfps happydance:) so I'm feeling a little bit left behind (I hope that doesn't sound horrible, I'm really pleased for them)
> 
> Xx
> 
> I know how you feel Pink. I'm after new buddies too. So pleased for everyone who have had BFP's but panicking that I'll be the only one left!Click to expand...

It does give me hope to see people getting their BFP but I do worry that I won't get mine. Hopefully we can all support eachother to our own BFP!

Razcoz - you really are inspirational, I wouldn't know how to deal with what you have, fingers crossed for your sticky bean soon :flower:

I have had more EWCM today so I'm just about to do an OPK - been out shopping all day to get some sports gear for my moonwalk training that starts on saturday :) looking forward to it and going that it will help with my weightloss 

How are all you ladies today??

Xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Kate and Pink, I'm sorry you two are having such a tough time spurring the ovulation fairy on :hugs: Glad to hear you both have got the fit bug :haha:

Razcox thank you for making me smile. You have such a wonderful outlook and attitude to ttc despite your hardships that you reinforce the idea that I can do this :hugs:

I almost didn't make it to the gym today. I finished work late and was absolutely knackered and was thinking that I could just go Saturday instead when DH is out but then I literally said to myself 'it's for the baby' and that got me there like a shot! I am trying to be sensible and listen to what my body is saying - I am feeling unwell and so therefore wanted a more sedate workout then calorie burning meltdown. I just have to keep reminding myself I'm not doing it to lose weight but to get healthy as my gym excursions in the past have been solely for weight loss :wacko:

I only ever use IC OPK as digital's are too expensive and I have a habit of missing the surge so I can at least see that it's 'almost' positive and then confirm it with BBT.


----------



## pink80

Right just got what looks like a positive OPK, so hopefully it'll happen this time. Although my OH doesn't want to BD, we did yesterday and I should be able to convince him tomorrow do you think that will be ok?? It was 'just' as dark as the control line, so I think I will OV tomorrow, that's normally what happens...

I'm supposed to be being relaxed - argh!!!


----------



## katiekittykat

Good evening ladies :flower:

Still no +opk for me - not even a faint line tonight :shrug:

Just off to have my 2nd dose of Agnus Castus.....:coffee:


----------



## gilmore85

hey ladies :wave:

really could do with some PMA :witch: arrived today so would love to join you all on your journeys.

TTC #1 onto cycle 11 :cry:


----------



## Razcox

Welcome gilmore85! *waves* Do you use any of the TTC stuff such as pre seed or anything?


----------



## gilmore85

I'm thinking of trying preseed but atm not actually taking or using anything (apart from folic acid obv)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome gilmore :hugs: we appear to be in the same boat, I am also 25 and have been ttc since February 2010 - it sucks BUT PMA does wonders to keep my sane :happydance: Don't see it as disappointment, see it as THIS cycle you are going to do everything possible to make sure your little beany gets the best possible start and you WILL get that :bfp: :hugs:

Pink so glad you got your positive OPK :happydance: I am sure bedding tomorrow will be fine, and don't forget :spermy: can quite happily live up to 5 days so there will be a whole welcome committee of them waiting for your egg :haha:

Katie I have just been speaking to my friend on here who is happily 3 and a half months pregnant and she used soy for ovulation and got her :bfp: the first cycle she tried it :shrug: possibly give it a try?? Is this your first cycle with ovulation problems?

I am quite tempted to get some preseed as despite my pineapple and grapefruit juice there doesn't seem to be an increase in CM. I am only on CD6 though, and there does seem to be some lotiony type coming through so who knows :shrug:


----------



## katiekittykat

Feisty Fidget said:


> Katie I have just been speaking to my friend on here who is happily 3 and a half months pregnant and she used soy for ovulation and got her :bfp: the first cycle she tried it :shrug: possibly give it a try?? Is this your first cycle with ovulation problems?
> 
> :

I took soy this cycle from cd3-7 and it doesn't seem to have done any good :nope: Last cycle was my first time tracking ovulation, and I ov'd on cd29 - I took the soy to try and bump it up a bit!


----------



## pink80

Luckly I managed to seduce my OH last night :haha: which should hopefully help, not sure I should push my luck and try again tonight!!

I've been using SOY since September, as I was struggling with OV before that - it's worked for me as I've o'd every month since, although obviously I've had some issues this month - think that might have some thing to do with the fact I had surgery a couple of weeks ago. I would recommend it!!

Feisty - Have you tried EPO for CM - I've found that it works for me. 

I'm 30 (31 in 4 weeks :() been TTC since beginning of July 2010

xx


----------



## pink80

katiekittykat said:


> I took soy this cycle from cd3-7 and it doesn't seem to have done any good :nope: Last cycle was my first time tracking ovulation, and I ov'd on cd29 - I took the soy to try and bump it up a bit!

How much Soy did you take Katie..?


----------



## pink80

Woohoo - think I just had OV pains :happydance: hoping there's lots of :spermy: there to meet that eggy!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Pink I think you will be flooded with :spermy: ;)

I am currently taking 1000mg EPO but only started Tuesday and I don't know how long it takes to take effect :shrug:

Katie what about Agnus Castus? I think it takes a few cycles to work but it may be beneficial???


----------



## pink80

Feisty Fidget said:


> I am currently taking 1000mg EPO but only started Tuesday and I don't know how long it takes to take effect :shrug:

I noticed a difference within a couple of weeks x


----------



## cajunbabe

I think I may be having the big O pains... can't wait to temp tomorrow!


----------



## pink80

cajunbabe said:


> I think I may be having the big O pains... can't wait to temp tomorrow!

I know I'm stupidly excited about temping tomorrow!!


----------



## Nickij

The witch got me today- Damn her!

So now hoping for a October baby:)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww :hugs: Nickij, October is a lovely time to have a baba!

Pink - thanks chickadee, very useful to know!

My PMA has taken a bit of a battering today :cry: I was fine until I woke up from a nap just over an hour ago and went on facebook where everyone was posting about their pregnancies/children :cry: I even went as far as to block a girl I was working with as she is due the week before we would have been and I just can't stand all her jesting whining about the pregnancy.

It just doesn't seem fair, we have it drummed into us from an early age to take precautions against pregnancy and here we are a year after first ttc with nothing. I'm sorry ladies, I know we are al in the same boat, but feeling quite down about it at the moment.


----------



## katiekittykat

I took 100mg of soy from cd3-7....I wanted to keep the dosage low for the first time I took it.

I'm taking Agnus Castus now Feisty Fidget...1600mg per day. This is my 4th day of taking it, so hopefully something happens soon! I don't want to see a GP until I've had 2 cycles, so that would be cd80 :shock:


----------



## pink80

I took 160mg straight away, figured that was about half what some ladies were taking, I'm sorry it didn't work for you - it been a bit of a livesaver for 

Xxx


----------



## joey300187

still no sign of af she was due yesterday and like to typically make an appearance in the mornings. testing tommorow but other than the strong sickness ive felt for a week now have no other symptoms and dont really "feel" pregnant. time will tell i guess xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ooo Joey you could be our first :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## shelleney

Hi Feisty.
Please add me.
Been TTC since April 2010 with 1 :angel:
Thank you
xx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls. Af is on her way out. Should be totally gone by tomorrow.

Been to buy some grapefruit and pineapple. Gonna start grapefruit after af then switch to pineapple.

We are just counting the days to our FS appointment.10 days!

FF honey.... I sorta just avoid facebook these days for the same reason. I vow never to moan. I will cherish ever moment good or bad!

Xxx


----------



## joey300187

Feisty Fidget said:


> Ooo Joey you could be our first :bfp: :happydance:

loving the pma hunni! heres hoping still no sign of the witch! ;) im actually getting a bit scared/nervous now praying so so much she doesnt show up and rain on my parade lol. xxxxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Here's hoping she wont! A :bfp: for me to add to our list would be wonderful :happydance:

We are to start :sex: tomorrow, I will keep up the stamina! This is going to be our month for a sticky bean!


----------



## joey300187

aww thanks again hun ;) here's hoping. ooo thats the fun stage! love thinking that that could be the time u make a baby ;) fingers crossed for you for this month hun xxxx


----------



## MummyCat

Hey ladies...

Well we did the deed on 4th, 6th and today... expecting to ovulate today (just going by my cycle - no OPK's etc) I had decent CM on the 4th, 5th and 6th, but yesterday and today it's not been great... so kinda wondered if maybe I ovulated early? I normally get ovulation pains and expecting them tonight or tomorrow, so hopefully I get them! along with some decent EWCM!

Good luck Jo.. hope this is your BFP hun!! :hugs:


----------



## joey300187

thanks hunni!! ;) maybe u did ov a little earlier than normal but sounds like you got it covered anyways ;) really hoping to hear u get ur BFP soon! would be a lush early birthday pressie ;) xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Ah bless you.... well you'll have to keep an eye on this thread once you're over in 1st trimester! :happydance: I went to the loo a bit earlier... and CM is back and as I'd expect for ovulation... so hoping tonight/tomorrow morning I get the pains.I normally get them in the evening... not sure why! so :sex: tomorrow and we should hopefully have caught the egg.. *fingers crossed*


----------



## joey300187

hehe u just made me smile big time. still no sign of af ;) testing in the morning and sooooooo excited lol just praying it is a BFP and not my body playing a nasty trick. 
aww bless you im sure all the swimmers your collecting will do there job ;) heheive got a good feeling about this month for you ;) a lovely birthday surprise xxxx


----------



## MummyCat

Going to bed soon... hope to wake to see good news from you!! :D Thanks for your support hun!! I hope it's good news for us in two weeks too!! x


----------



## joey300187

;) will be sure to update on here if i do get my BFP. and am keeeping fingers tightly crossed for urs too xxx


----------



## joey300187

ok ladies here goes.

woke up this morning 2 days late and plucked up the courage to do a test, the result......... BFP!!!!!! am in absolute total shock and over the moon. This baby WILL stick (already had my other half laid beside my belly instructing the baby to do so!! hehe). please send lots of sticky thoughts my way. Wishing you all a BFP very soon! xxxxxxx


----------



## MummyCat

joey300187 said:


> ok ladies here goes.
> 
> woke up this morning 2 days late and plucked up the courage to do a test, the result......... BFP!!!!!! am in absolute total shock and over the moon. This baby WILL stick (already had my other half laid beside my belly instructing the baby to do so!! hehe). please send lots of sticky thoughts my way. Wishing you all a BFP very soon! xxxxxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

Waheyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy... well done Jo!!! That is simply fabulous news!! I've been lurking this morning waiting for this news! :dance:

Now little bean... have some :dust: and be a sticky one for Mum and Dad!

Oh sweetie... that's brilliant news!! Keeping everything crossed this little one hangs about!! xx


----------



## joey300187

hehehe thank you so much sweetie!! youve helped keep me sane through the last week or so!! and hoping and praying you get your BFP soon and we can be bump buddies!!! Dont know how to add all them dancing smileys but is exactly how i feel! lol. 
am soooooo excited gonna be an anniversary baby for us ;~) eeeekkkkkkkk xxxxxxx


----------



## MummyCat

ahh... sweetie I'd be honoured to be your bump buddy... i just need the bump now!! :) only got about 2 weeks to wait and see! 

The smileys are added if you hit the 'Go Advanced' button under the text box, you'll get a whole lot of smileys on the right hand side and there's a link to see more of them.. so many funny smileys there you can use! 

Bet you can't stop smiling right now! :dance:


----------



## joey300187

i really cant stop smiling!! hehe. trying to add a ticker but it says i have too many lol. Loving your new pic of Lottie ;) shes so beautiful.
fingers crossed the next 2 weeks fly and its BFP time ;)

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## joey300187

oops one posted wrong! lol xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Joey* - congratulations on your Winter BFP!!!:happydance:

*AFM*: AF got me today so I'm out for this month but I still have two more months to conceive me a winter baby :) Good luck to everybody on this thread!


----------



## MummyCat

Ahh thanks... :hugs:

if you put the code right next to the winter baby ie.. don't try put it on a new line... then it should work!

You don't have a lot in your signature, but you're limited on the number of lines you use.. so if you put it on the same line... it should be fine! Does that make sense??

xxx


----------



## joey300187

thanks sweetie. heres hopin for a winter BFP for you xxxxx


----------



## MummyCat

grandbleu said:


> *Joey* - congratulations on your Winter BFP!!!:happydance:
> 
> *AFM*: AF got me today so I'm out for this month but I still have two more months to conceive me a winter baby :) Good luck to everybody on this thread!

Ah honey... sorry to hear that! Hope next month you get that BFP!!!! :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Wooo... I see a ticker!! Nice work hun!! :happydance:


----------



## joey300187

MummyCat said:


> Ahh thanks... :hugs:
> 
> if you put the code right next to the winter baby ie.. don't try put it on a new line... then it should work!
> 
> You don't have a lot in your signature, but you're limited on the number of lines you use.. so if you put it on the same line... it should be fine! Does that make sense??
> 
> xxx[/QUOTE]
> 
> it worked ;) thanks hun. lol i have a poppy seed inside of me hehe :baby: xxxx


----------



## MummyCat

:D Grow little poppy seed grow! xxx


----------



## joey300187

hehe. aww just noticed me pic hasnt uploaded very clear lol. xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

:dance: Congratulations joey300187 :hugs: I hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months! Is this the thread's first BFP?

Sorry the :witch: got you grandbleu :hugs: FX for next cycle and a winter 2011 baby x

My temp has gone up this morning, to what I would call a post-ov temp.....we'll have to see what today's OPKs and tomorrow's temp brings :coffee: I'm on cd40 now.


----------



## joey300187

thanks hun ;) bless you hoping the long wait for you (cd40) results in a BFP! xx


----------



## katiekittykat

joey300187 said:


> thanks hun ;) bless you hoping the long wait for you (cd40) results in a BFP! xx

Thanks :hugs: I don't think it will (if this is it we haven't timed BD right - still no +opk :() but I'll just be glad to get this cycle over and done with!!


----------



## joey300187

bless you. well hoping you get one soon either way xxx


----------



## pink80

Congrats *Joey* :happydance: H&H 9 months, really hope this one is super sticky!! 

Sorry the :witch: got you *grandbleu*

Ovulation confirmed by FF now as Thursday which means I'm 3dpo, I still think that it happened on Friday but who knows! 

*Katie* hope that means you've OV'd and you caught that egg!!

Off topic - but I did my first training session for the moonwalk yesterday, we walked 6 miles and I can barely move today - how unfit am I!!


----------



## MummyCat

Jo hun.. i can see the pic okay! a lovely :bfp:

Ah Katie! You poor thing!! This must be so frustrating! I hope it's not too much longer xx


----------



## MummyCat

pink80 said:


> Congrats *Joey* :happydance: H&H 9 months, really hope this one is super sticky!!
> 
> Sorry the :witch: got you *grandbleu*
> 
> Ovulation confirmed by FF now as Thursday which means I'm 3dpo, I still think that it happened on Friday but who knows!
> 
> *Katie* hope that means you've OV'd and you caught that egg!!
> 
> Off topic - but I did my first training session for the moonwalk yesterday, we walked 6 miles and I can barely move today - how unfit am I!!

6 miles... thats brilliant!! :thumbup:


----------



## katiekittykat

pink80 said:


> Congrats *Joey* :happydance: H&H 9 months, really hope this one is super sticky!!
> 
> Sorry the :witch: got you *grandbleu*
> 
> Ovulation confirmed by FF now as Thursday which means I'm 3dpo, I still think that it happened on Friday but who knows!
> 
> *Katie* hope that means you've OV'd and you caught that egg!!
> 
> Off topic - but I did my first training session for the moonwalk yesterday, we walked 6 miles and I can barely move today - how unfit am I!!

Well done for the Moonwalk. We have a Sunwalk in Newcastle that I'm going to try and do x


----------



## LoolaBear

i wondered where this thread had gone lol, didnt think to look in the discussions section :dohh:.
well the witch got me two days late, but im feeling good, i dont mind that she got me, im getting married on the 18th so ive got something to take my mind off TTC this month so we are NTNP this cycle.
im on CD2 today so looking forward to the fun free :sex: that will be happening, when my minds on something else i tend to relax a bit more so can only be a good thing! xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

CONGRATULATIONS JOEY 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Also well done for being our first :bfp::hugs:

I really hope that you have a healthy and happy 35 weeks and 5 days of pregnancy haha: bet that sounds a hell of a lot shorter then 9 months :hugs:)

Please keep checking in with us as we would love to hear how your are getting on and I know you will be an inspiration for us still trying to get our :bfp: Lots and Lots of sticky :dust: :hugs:

Grandbleu I am sorry the :witch: got you darling but as you said we still have lots of time to get that winter :bfp:

Loolabear I am sure you will get a honeymoon baby this month :happydance: being relaxed does make a huge difference :hugs:


----------



## joey300187

thank you so so much ;) i will deffo keep stopping by! wow 35 weeks lol does sounds alot sooner than 9 months somehow! ;). Good luck to all of you hoping to see some more BFP's very very soon ;) xxxxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well if I can keep up the stamina of my routine and keep demanding the :sex: (both DH and I have low libido so I think this is an issue) then hopefully I will be right behind you :hugs:

Have just updated the first post to reflect your happy news!

I am off to the gym now, so impressed with myself - I have been 5 times since Monday (including today) which will hopefully make a difference. One gym instructor commented on how I must be getting addicted as he had seen me so often :haha: I even had to drive to 3 different gyms last night to finally find one that is open, now that's dedication :wacko: Just keep reminding myself it's for the baby and if all else fails I will at least be rocking a bikini body by the summer :haha: AND IT WILL HAVE A CUTE BUMP ACCESSORY! :lol:


----------



## katiekittykat

Well done for the gym Feisty :thumbup: That is dedication! I've done 30 mins on the Wii Fit every day this week except Tuesday and I've lost 3lbs! My BMI is under 30, but still overweight, so I'm hoping I can get it to be in the Healthy range by the end of this month.


----------



## joey300187

hehe just re-read the front page my grins from ear to ear! lol. 
i like going to the gym but could never make myself go that much lol your very dedicated ;) its great they cos helps make you feel good with all the endorphines lol. cant wait to hear some more BFP on this thread! xxxxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats joey! Awesome news.

Xxx


----------



## cajunbabe

Yay! Congrats! Hope this will be a lucky thread!


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Joey!
Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months!
Stick little bean, stick!
xx


----------



## spykey_uk

Congrats Joey! Here's to the first of many :bfp: s on this thread! x


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations Joey! xxx


----------



## qwk

i can't remember if i already said this, but huge congrats jooey!! :D


----------



## hulahoop09

CONGRATS Joey!!! GL & hope you have a happy & healthy 9 mnths!!! 

x


----------



## joey300187

thanks everyone. means alot to have all your support. here' hoping for the BFP to start flying in now ;) xxxxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well done Katie! :happydance:

I have lost some weight but am not monitoring how much as I have a tendency to obsess :blush: so just want to keep this fitness orientated.

I had a wobble yesterday when for some reason the magnitude of losing the baba hit me. I think it's because my best friend went through the still born about 5 weeks after we lost ours and the magnitude of that kind of stopped me processing my feelings about us as I was focusing on her. Then out of the blue the lady we brought our nursery rocking chair from phoned to tell me that she had collected all of her grandchild's baby clothing, cot bumper and bits and that she had been thinking of me and DH a lot. She asked straight out when my confirmed due date is and I had to tell her that we lost baba.

Still onwards and upwards! Although I personally don't believe in the spirit baby concept I know that our first dot will never be forgotten.

I can't believe we only have 1 :bfp: so far, come on ladies it's the 9th January - who is due to test next??

xxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm due to test 4th Feb if my cycles go back to their 30 day usual. I'm hoping so, I didn't finish the 3 packs of Cilest I got at the beginning of November and I hadn't been on anything prior to that.

There has to be someone due to test before me though surely! lol


----------



## shelleney

Im due to test on Friday....if I can hold out that long!
Im desperate to test now!
xx


----------



## Rachael1981

shelleney said:


> Im due to test on Friday....if I can hold out that long!
> Im desperate to test now!
> xx

Fingers crossed for you! How many DPO are you?


----------



## bumpdreams

Can I join too? I took a HPT today and got a BFN, but I tested early so I still have my FXed. I should be testing again on the 12th or 13th...


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Congratulations Joey on the :bfp:

Sure now we have one they will start to flood in,fx'ed.

I am not sure when I am testing as irregular cycles and still waiting to see when I O.

Good luck to everyone who is due to test soon :dust: to you all. xxx


----------



## shelleney

Rachael1981 said:


> shelleney said:
> 
> 
> Im due to test on Friday....if I can hold out that long!
> Im desperate to test now!
> xx
> 
> Fingers crossed for you! How many DPO are you?Click to expand...

Thanks Rach.
I am 9DPO today. Trying to wait until my AF is late, but we'll see how it goes!
xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

oooo Shellney fingers crossed :hugs:

I am only 8DPO and already obsessing over being in the 2ww :haha:

I have told DH no excuses this month, I will jump him if I have to, we will be bedding every other day from tonight! :haha: I feel so confident this month, I just really hope that if we get a :bfn: I don't have a meltdown :wacko: If that happens I will just have to find some more supplements to take that I can convince myself will make a difference :rofl:


----------



## shelleney

Thanks Feisty.
And FXd for you. Hope this cycle is the one!! :cloud9:
xx


----------



## Rachael1981

shelleney said:


> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shelleney said:
> 
> 
> Im due to test on Friday....if I can hold out that long!
> Im desperate to test now!
> xx
> 
> Fingers crossed for you! How many DPO are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Rach.
> I am 9DPO today. Trying to wait until my AF is late, but we'll see how it goes!
> xxClick to expand...

I don't know if I could wait lol. I'd be testing every morning I think! God help me when I get to my TWW!


----------



## shelleney

Haha.
I know what you mean. It is hard. I just dont want to see a BFN.
Or worse, I dont want to see an early BFP, and then have a chemical :nope:
What CD are you on, Hun?
xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm on CD 5 right now, so a while to wait yet!


----------



## 4magpies

I'm cd5 too rach. When do you usually o?

X


----------



## Rachael1981

Having never charted before I'm not entirely sure, but my cycle is usually about 30 days if that helps! I'm charting this month and have a stack of OPK's ready though! Fertility Friend thinks I will O on the 18th, but we'll see.


----------



## shelleney

Good luck to you both :dust:
xx


----------



## Rachael1981

shelleney said:


> Good luck to you both :dust:
> xx

Thanks shelleney and good luck to you too, hopefully you'll be our second :bfp:
:dust:


----------



## 4magpies

Mine varies. Prob on cd16.

I will be testing sometime around the 1st week in Feb depending on ov and how I feel.

Looking forward to our first fertility specialist appointment in10 days.

Xxx


----------



## shelleney

Rachael1981 said:


> shelleney said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to you both :dust:
> xx
> 
> Thanks shelleney and good luck to you too, hopefully you'll be our second :bfp:
> :dust:Click to expand...

yes, hopefully! :cloud9:
thank you Hun
xx


----------



## pink80

I'm 3dpo so I've got a while before I could test anyway, but I hate seeing a :bfn: so I will try and wait to see if AF arrives. 

xx


----------



## Rachael1981

4magpies said:


> Mine varies. Prob on cd16.
> 
> I will be testing sometime around the 1st week in Feb depending on ov and how I feel.
> 
> Looking forward to our first fertility specialist appointment in10 days.
> 
> Xxx

AF should be due for me about 4th Feb, so I will be testing around then if she doesn't show up, depending on how I feel and when Ov actually happens. Me and the OH are going to Edinburgh that weekend, so I'd really rather AF doesn't show for obvious reasons :winkwink:

Good luck with your appointment hun xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Pink I bet your happy being able to say your DPO now??? :hugs:

Last month I ovulated CD12 so we are starting the :sex: tonight to make sure there is a nice welcome party of :spermy: to meet the egg and I will start OPK testing from CD10. I am actually really excited this cycle :happydance:


----------



## pink80

*Feisty* - I sure am, I was starting to worry it wasn't going to happen. Enjoy the :sex: hope you get a whole big welcome party for that eggy :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

I think I may buy some clearblue opks. See how I feel next week.

I usually ov between cd15 and cd18. Hoping its from my better right side this cycle. FX'd.

Well I wish you all the luck in the world rach.

Feisty Fx'd this is your cycle.

Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

FX'd for you too hun xxx


----------



## shelleney

Good luck Feisty!
You deserve it! :hugs:
xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww thanks ladies but we all deserve our :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

Morning ladies :flower:

I can't decide whether I'm in the 2WW or not :wacko: No major temp rise, no +opk and no EWCM....have a look at my chart and see what you think!


----------



## gilmore85

Feisty Fidget said:


> Aww :hugs: Nickij, October is a lovely time to have a baba!
> 
> Pink - thanks chickadee, very useful to know!
> 
> My PMA has taken a bit of a battering today :cry: I was fine until I woke up from a nap just over an hour ago and went on facebook where everyone was posting about their pregnancies/children :cry: I even went as far as to block a girl I was working with as she is due the week before we would have been and I just can't stand all her jesting whining about the pregnancy.
> 
> It just doesn't seem fair, we have it drummed into us from an early age to take precautions against pregnancy and here we are a year after first ttc with nothing. I'm sorry ladies, I know we are al in the same boat, but feeling quite down about it at the moment.

I know its awful isn't it theres a girl on mine that i went to school with and she found out on new years eve that she was pregnant they weren't trying and all shes done so far is complain that she can't drink and that she is fed up of not being able to sleep!! I would happily have some sleepless nights knowing that I was gonna have a beautiful baby in the end


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! how is everyone today??

Its never easy to hear and see other peoples pregnacies. We are having a bit of a boom at work and since my 1st MC there has been 6 people get pregnant/have there babies. 

Good luck to all you ladies in the 2ww sending lots of :dust: your way xxx

Only about a week 1/2 to go here until AF is due and then i can back to TTC, just got to remember how to reset my CBFM now!


----------



## MummyCat

Hey ladies...

Razcox..I've just been through that wait for my first AF after MMC (10 weeks) in Nov... it feels like it takes an age! Thankfully mine came over Christmas so i was distracted a little! Hope your comes soon :hugs:

So I think today is ovulation day! Last night the cramps started and this whole morning I've been having more... so I'm super pleased.. was expecting it on the 8th, but it started on the 9th! So we had :sex: last night and we'll have :sex: again tonight and hopefully that will then be enough! So I think tomorrow i'll be 1DPO! :dance:


----------



## 4magpies

Good luck Cat. Hope those swimmers catch that eggy for you.

xxx


----------



## joey300187

MummyCat said:


> Hey ladies...
> 
> Razcox..I've just been through that wait for my first AF after MMC (10 weeks) in Nov... it feels like it takes an age! Thankfully mine came over Christmas so i was distracted a little! Hope your comes soon :hugs:
> 
> So I think today is ovulation day! Last night the cramps started and this whole morning I've been having more... so I'm super pleased.. was expecting it on the 8th, but it started on the 9th! So we had :sex: last night and we'll have :sex: again tonight and hopefully that will then be enough! So I think tomorrow i'll be 1DPO! :dance:

good luck sweetie!! cant wait to see your BFP! ;)xxxxx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks ladies!! I really hope so!! :D xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Fingers crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## katiekittykat

Sending lots of :dust: your way MummyCat!

I think I _might_ have ov'd yesterday or the day before, so we _might_ be in the 2WW together!


----------



## hulahoop09

I am getting so impatient and it is only 1st mont TTC! I have a feeling AF may be on way as lots of preg symptoms but not long came off pill so could be that!!

x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Katie, if your temp rises again tomorrow I would say it looks promising :hugs:

I am due to start using my OPKs tomorrow, we started :sex: again last night. Trying to focus on enjoying it and not making it all about baby making as it has become a bit of a chore :wacko:

Sending sticky :dust: to our lovely 2wwers :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks ladies... and Katie I hope and hope and hope that you're now in the 2WW.. bless ya!!

Hulahoop... not long till you find out now!! *fingers crossed*


----------



## katiekittykat

Feisty Fidget said:


> Katie, if your temp rises again tomorrow I would say it looks promising :hugs:
> 
> I am due to start using my OPKs tomorrow, we started :sex: again last night. Trying to focus on enjoying it and not making it all about baby making as it has become a bit of a chore :wacko:
> 
> Sending sticky :dust: to our lovely 2wwers :hugs:

Thanks Feisty! Good luck with the OPKs and the BDing xx


----------



## grandbleu

Good luck *Feisty*! I'm trying OPKs for the first time this month...hope it helps you too. Have fun :sex:


----------



## shelleney

Hey Feisty.
Good luck starting the OPKs tomorrow. i used them for the first time this cycle, so we will see if they have helped in anyway.
FXd for you, Hun xx


----------



## Laelani

Good luck Fiesty!!!


----------



## cajunbabe

Ugh, my body is being crazy!! Still no temp rise... wth!


----------



## katiekittykat

cajunbabe said:


> Ugh, my body is being crazy!! Still no temp rise... wth!

I was expecting one today too and it went down :nope: Looks like I'm not in the 2WW after all....


----------



## 4magpies

This is why I don't temp. Lol.

It find it far to stressful and confusing and it can make suck a difference just taking it 10 mins later than usual or sleeping half out the covers.

Have you girls been doing opks?

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

4magpies said:


> This is why I don't temp. Lol.
> 
> It find it far to stressful and confusing and it can make suck a difference just taking it 10 mins later than usual or sleeping half out the covers.
> 
> Have you girls been doing opks?
> 
> xxx

I have - had very near positives on cd27 and cd39. If it wasn't for temping I would have sworn I had ovulated by now! I'm into my 5th patch of fertile cm this cycle and have had (what I thought were) ov pains on and off since cd12. The temping is a pain in the ass, but I couldn't do without it!


----------



## Razcox

I replie on temping as well, the witch hasnt caught me out for months because of it! I use the CBFM to so between the two it gets worked out. How does everyone temp? I have found the lady bits to be the best method LOL


----------



## pink80

I temp too - I don't find the OPKs as reliable on their own as I sometimes get positives but then don't actually OV. I do mine orally - it works fine for me that way.

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I temp orally too - much easier when you first wake up :blush:

Just an aside - I got my darkest OPK since cd27 just now!! Almost positive!!


----------



## Razcox

I always got really odd temps by doing it orally, loads of peaks and valleys!

Katie yeah for the dark OPK!


----------



## cajunbabe

I temp down in the va-jay-jay. I sleep with my mouth open so no oral temping for me. I find if I temp within the same hour every day my temps are pretty level. I didn't do OPK's this month because hubby is away at work and I felt like it was pointless and a waste of money using them since we can't :sex: anyway. So I figured I would just temp, but I just don't know. My temp is usually in the 97.7's and for a few days it's been in the 97.8's, but last month my LP was in the 98's. I could have sworn I O'd on Saturday. I am kind of keeping my fingers crossed that we totally had my O date wrong and that is why we haven't conceived. We shall see. 

Yay for the dark OPK, Katie!!!


----------



## MummyCat

I don't temp... though know if I did... it would be orally :)

Well done Katie... fab news! So does this mean you're still to ovulate?? At least you have another chance of catching the egg! :D


----------



## pink80

*Katie* - FX'd crossed this means you are about to OV and you can catch that eggy!

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Well, I know it's only 3 hours since I did the last OPK...but I got a different brand of test through the post so I thought I might as well give it a go :haha:

The line is still there, but it's still nowhere near a positive. I think I'll do another one tonight....:blush:


----------



## 4magpies

I've tried temping and it just did my head in and I kept forgetting then I was mad at myself all day. Lol....

I sleep with my mouth open alot too and doing it orally that messes it up.

I should be oving right around my FS appointment. Lol.

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

4magpies said:


> I've tried temping and it just did my head in and I kept forgetting then I was mad at myself all day. Lol....
> 
> I sleep with my mouth open alot too and doing it orally that messes it up.
> 
> I should be oving right around my FS appointment. Lol.
> 
> xxx

I think if I didn't do it now, OH would probably remind me lol


----------



## Cara89

((I'd like to Join Winter Babies 2011? TTC #1 since Mar 14/2010)) :)

I've heard of temping... even had all good intentions to start, I bought a thermometer and everything but then I was told that the format had to be xx.xx* and the one I got is only xx.x*, not sure where to go from there aside from buying a new one, but even then I'm not too sure on the procedure for temping! lol.


----------



## katiekittykat

Cara89 said:


> ((I'd like to Join Winter Babies 2011? TTC #1 since Mar 14/2010)) :)
> 
> I've heard of temping... even had all good intentions to start, I bought a thermometer and everything but then I was told that the format had to be xx.xx* and the one I got is only xx.x*, not sure where to go from there aside from buying a new one, but even then I'm not too sure on the procedure for temping! lol.

Get an account at www.FertilityFriend.com - it'll take you through all the basics. You do need a thermometer that does temps to 2 decimal points though, otherwise your temp won't show a pattern as much xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

*Katie* Woohoo on the OPK front I hope you are squeezing in the :sex: now :haha:

Cara welcome to the group :hi: Have just been to ebay canada and found these for you;
https://shop.ebay.ca/i.html?rt=nc&L...asal thermometer&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m283

I cannot recommend bbt enough, it has given me so much insight into what my body is doing and I genuinely feel that it has helped us with our ttc journey.

For those of you who are put off oral temping because of mouth breathing it doesn't actually effect your results as you will sleep this way each night therefore any fluctuations in temperature from ovulation etc will show up fine. I am a terrible mouth breather (DH is always complaining :blush:) and I temp just fine!


----------



## Cara89

Feisty Fidget said:


> Cara welcome to the group :hi: Have just been to ebay canada and found these for you;
> https://shop.ebay.ca/i.html?rt=nc&L...asal thermometer&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m283
> 
> I cannot recommend bbt enough, it has given me so much insight into what my body is doing and I genuinely feel that it has helped us with our ttc journey.



Thanks! I didn't even think about eBay! :dohh: But I was out today at the grocery store with my BMF (Best Male Friend) and we went down the Fun Aisle (condoms/lube, etc :D) And I saw a thermometer specifically for it! Since BMF doesn't know OH and I are TTC I passed over it without buying it but when OH just called I told him he had to take me out to get it! :happydance:
Any recommendations on how to successfully go about tracking?


----------



## cajunbabe

Cara89 said:


> Feisty Fidget said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cara welcome to the group :hi: Have just been to ebay canada and found these for you;
> https://shop.ebay.ca/i.html?rt=nc&L...asal thermometer&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m283
> 
> I cannot recommend bbt enough, it has given me so much insight into what my body is doing and I genuinely feel that it has helped us with our ttc journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I didn't even think about eBay! :dohh: But I was out today at the grocery store with my BMF (Best Male Friend) and we went down the Fun Aisle (condoms/lube, etc :D) And I saw a thermometer specifically for it! Since BMF doesn't know OH and I are TTC I passed over it without buying it but when OH just called I told him he had to take me out to get it! :happydance:
> Any recommendations on how to successfully go about tracking?Click to expand...



Fertilityfriend.com

It's a free membership and there is even a course on how to chart with a bunch of lessons!


----------



## Cara89

cajunbabe said:


> Fertilityfriend.com
> 
> It's a free membership and there is even a course on how to chart with a bunch of lessons!

Thanks! :)


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls.

A week today I will be seeing my FS in 2 hours!!! Eeeek!!

xxx


----------



## pink80

4magpies said:


> Morning girls.
> 
> A week today I will be seeing my FS in 2 hours!!! Eeeek!!
> 
> xxx

Good luck - hope it goes well for you x


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks pink.

How are you today?

xxx


----------



## pink80

I'm not too bad - trying really hard not to symptom spot, but failing miserablely :)

Also, my cousin has just told me she is pregnant and obviously I'm really happy for her, but it's just made me feel a bit of a failure :(

Oh well - just have to pick myself up and get on with things - that's what we do!

Have you got all your thoughts prepared for the FS..? 

I know I would be awful - the first time I met with my consultant about my PCOS, 7 years ago now, I was full of questions and thoughts but he was so mean to me it through me and I just left in tears with no answers whatsoever! 

xx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm gonna write a list.

I have already seen a consultant for gynae problems. Thats why I had a lap last year and they did a dye test when they were in there. I had suspected endo but just turns out its scar tissue. My gynae was a bit useless. The nurse told me one thing after the op the gynae told me another at my follow up. So hopefully the FS will actually be able to tell me whats going on in there?!

My 17 year old SIL had a baby a couple of weeks ago. She was drinking and smoking through her pregnancy and I cant bear to go see the baby. It hurts too much. Life isnt fair at all.

Not SS is hard. I try to explain symptoms away these days. Not much chance of me being duffed.

Is your PCOS pretty bad?

I just know they are gonna shout at me for my weight. :(

xxx


----------



## pink80

A list is good - at least it gives you something to focus on when you are there if things start to head off in a different direction - ikwim.

I had a Lap about 3 years ago, as they thought I might have endo aswell, but there was no sign of it - which was a relief. My periods were really bad when I was first diagnosed - I went 18 months without a period and put on 35lbs in 3 months - which made things worse. They put me on Metformin but it made me so ill I couldn't carry on with it, not sure if I am IR anyway so not sure they would have worked. Then I was on birthcontrol which helped with my symptoms, but I then found out that the one I was on wasn't actually approved for long term use as it makes you clinically depressed - know wonder I was such a cow to live with! So decided to come of it about 3 years ago and my periods haven't been as bad as they were, although I did put on weight last year that didn't help things (I'm now classed obese). When we started TTC I figured out that I wasn't OV'ing so I started to take SOY in september and I've ov'd every month since. If it doesn't happen this month I think I will get refered back to my consultant to see if they can help me. I'll be 31 in 3 weeks and I feel a bit like I'm wasting valuable time. I know I should lose weight but I've been finding it hard over the last 6 months as I've been ill a lot.

So do you know what issues you have to deal with - I see from your siggie that you have blocked tubes. You don't have to answer this if you don't want to and tell me if I being to nosey - but have you ever been pregnant before..?

xx


----------



## pink80

Sorry I've written a bit of any essay - I'm sure you're not interested in all that detail!


----------



## 4magpies

Hey course I am interested silly.

Sorry you've been through so much.

Yes I was pregnant in May 2008 but had an early MC and then contracted PID (pelvic imflammatory disease) which has caused all my problems and the scar tissue.

I am classed as obese too but I am trying so hard to get BMI below 30. More focused than I have ever been now because I know I will need to be there for IVF.

I know one of my tubes is totally blocked as no dye got through, my other one isnt fully blocked but still damaged I think, my gynae was rubbish though hoping FS can shed more light on it next week.

Are you trying to diet at the mo? Your chances increase with every BMI point you lose by 4% I think. I am doing SW I really like it.

xxx


----------



## lilly100

Could you add me on as well please
:witch: got me today so will be trying again for our BFP and hopefully will have our baby in the winter of 2011


----------



## pink80

I was going to SW before that's how I lost the weight, I really like it, I'm just a bit embarassed to go back :blush: I know I should though. I'm hoping the training I'm doing for the moonwalk will help as well. What's your favourite SW meal?? I've started back trying to do SW myself the last week, now that I feel recovered from my gallbladder surgery, but I'm not good with the support of class.

Sorry to hear about the MC :hugs:
The reason I asked about being pregnant was because my mum had blocked tubes after she had me when she was 19. Not entirely sure how they treated her but she did go on to have 2 more kids naturally - I know you might get sick of stories like that - but just wanted to give you some hope. Do they think the scar tissue will be a problem?

:hi: & welcome lilly100

Xx


----------



## 4magpies

No hope is always good. I love hearing things like that. Gives me a little bit of hope I will catch naturally. 

If I do catch though I am at very high risk of an ectopic. So its all going to be very scary for me in early pregnancy. Especially with the MC.

I kinda just make stuff up as I go along. I love SW curry and SW chips and peas and fish. Mmmm food. I also make a rather good SW keema.

You should go back. I stopped going for about 4 months in summer an only put 4lbs on. So it shows it helps you change your eating habits rather than just crash dieting!!

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Hi girls :flower:

Well, I had a really dark OPK at about 8pm last night, another one with FMU at 7.30am this morning, and then the one I did at 11am had gone back to being a really faint line. The dark ones weren't quite positive, but as close as I've ever had, and I had a little temp dip this morning.

Now I'm just praying my temp goes back up tomorrow morning and bloody well stays there!!


----------



## pink80

Sounds good *Katie* :thumbup: FX'd x


----------



## 4magpies

Sounds good and like you have finally ov'd. Good luck. Make sure you DTD today!

xxx


----------



## Cara89

I went out and bought a temping thermometer last night, was going to try and temp this morning but then I read that you have to wait until your first day with AF... Is that true? Or could I do my first temp tomorrow?


----------



## Razcox

You are best to wait until AF so you get a full cycle but then it depends on where you are in your cycle. If its a few days before OV then give it a go.


----------



## katiekittykat

4magpies said:


> Sounds good and like you have finally ov'd. Good luck. Make sure you DTD today!
> 
> xxx

Already have :winkwink:


----------



## gilmore85

katiekittykat said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Sounds good and like you have finally ov'd. Good luck. Make sure you DTD today!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Already have :winkwink:Click to expand...

YAYY for :sex: :thumbup:


----------



## katiekittykat

gilmore85 said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Sounds good and like you have finally ov'd. Good luck. Make sure you DTD today!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Already have :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> YAYY for :sex: :thumbup:Click to expand...

And scheduled for tomorrow and Saturday :thumbup: Then he can have 6 weeks off!


----------



## 4magpies

Good girl!!

xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thank goodness Katie! I will be thinking of you tomorrow when I am doing my bbt and hoping your temperature has risen :happydance:

Well we started the OPK yesterday and that one only had the control band and today although I tried to hold my pee in I was so desperate I just couldn't wait anymore and so had to go :blush: the second line was super faint so I don't think I missed the surge due to a watered down sample :haha:

I am happy to report that DH and I are so far on track for our :sex: schedule. Usually we dtd once before ovulation, swear we will do it again the day after next and that usually never happens until 3 days after but yesterday we managed to stick to it :happydance:

I am also still going to the gym 5 times a week and increasing my fluid intake, 1000mg EPO, small glass of pineapple juice, small glass of grapefruit juice and my pre-natal baby vitamins :wacko: Fingers crossed our hard work pays off!


----------



## katiekittykat

Sounds like you're all set Feisty!! Keep doing the OPKs and let us know how you get on! :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: @ Katie... brilliant! Make him work!! My hubby jumps at the smallest chance of :sex: sometimes he can be a pest.. wouldn't it be nice to have something in between?? :)

Feisty... fabulous hun!! great news on the OPK's!! and well done on sticking to the plan :D

I think I'm 2dpo.. 3dpo tomorrow (or today as it's just gone midnight here)


----------



## Laelani

As far as temping goes do you need any particular kind of thermometer other than the 2 decimal point ones?


----------



## katiekittykat

Laelani said:


> As far as temping goes do you need any particular kind of thermometer other than the 2 decimal point ones?

I got mine from Amazon - the make is Babymad - and it comes with a little chart. x


----------



## pink80

*Katie* - did it go up?????


----------



## babydustcass

Good morning everyone, hope everyone is ok? Ive been on here for the last few days but this thread seems to have GROWN lol no time at the minute to go back and catch up. :coffee:

Well done to the first BFP, wishing you a H&h9month and lots of baby dust to all the other ladies too!:hugs::hugs:

I am 8dpo at the moment and not sure when I should test as my cycles were so irregular before I had the mirena removed and I have no idea what they are like now... hoping the witch stays away everyday so I can get to about 14dpo so that I can test :cloud9:

have to dash again! chow for now xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah what did you temp doooo katie?

How is everyone else feeling today.

We DTD last night I just want to get on and ov now. Argh!!

xxx


----------



## gilmore85

well im cd7 now so will begin the baby making process on saturday when i am cd9 woohoo!!
go :spermy: go


----------



## 4magpies

I'm CD9 today I think. Lol.

xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm CD 9 today too. Starting OPK's to figure out when I Ov. Baby making starts tomorrow until Saturday and then Thursday until Sunday next week, praying we catch that eggy!!


----------



## 4magpies

Rachael1981 said:


> I'm CD 9 today too. Starting OPK's to figure out when I Ov. Baby making starts tomorrow until Saturday and then Thursday until Sunday next week, praying we catch that eggy!!

Good luck.

I know I ov sometimes between CD14 and CD18 so I have quite alot to cover as I am not using OPK's!!

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

My OH is only here at weekends as we still live apart! We're house hunting though and hoping to move in together in April, so it's all hoping we catch the egg by making sure there's plenty of :sex: at the weekends xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Rachael1981 said:


> My OH is only here at weekends as we still live apart! We're house hunting though and hoping to move in together in April, so it's all hoping we catch the egg by making sure there's plenty of :sex: at the weekends xxx

Ahh I bet that makes TTC quite difficult. Lol. Good luck with house hunting.

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

It does make it difficult, so I'm not getting my hopes up too high unless I know from OPK's and temping that there's a chance we DTD just before Ov. Hopefully after April there'll be no problem as I fully intend to :sex: every other day once AF has left the building lol xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Yeehaw.

I hope you are duffed before april!!!

Pink I see you lurking... you okay honey?!

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks, I'm going to try to be! xxx


----------



## pink80

Yeah, I'm ok - in the office today so just checking in on you lovely ladies on my phone (I don't like missing things :D)

I'm feeling a bit strange though, a bit lightheaded, really hope I'm not coming down with anything - only just starting to recover!!

How are you today?? 

xx


----------



## 4magpies

I have the start of a migrane, trying to drink lots of water to fend it off.

If its no better by 12 gonna take my meds, might aswell get them in on pre ov as I cant take them post ov!

xxx


----------



## pink80

Ah I know that feeling, I would take them hunny I find that if leave it too late I don't catch it in time iykwim

Can you have a lie down somewhere dark?? Hope you feel better soon

xx


----------



## 4magpies

pink80 said:


> Ah I know that feeling, I would take them hunny I find that if leave it too late I don't catch it in time iykwim
> 
> Can you have a lie down somewhere dark?? Hope you feel better soon
> 
> xx

I'm gonna leave it till 12 and then take them. Sometimes they just disapear on their own. I think its cause I am feeling stressed out!

Unfortunatly not as I am at work, recon I should turn my office lights off and crawl under my desk? Haha.

xxx


----------



## gilmore85

my OH works night shift so normally have to wait until the weekend where he wakes me up when he gets home in the morning :winkwink: or when he has his nights of which vary


----------



## Cara89

I finally told OH the other night that we're only going to be bd every OTHER night. He was like, WHAT?! Since we'd BD pretty well every night.. He wanted to know why, my reason? I want a sticky bean! And to better our chances we are only gonna bd every second night! lol.


----------



## katiekittykat

Well....my temp went up a teeny bit this morning.

This afternoon I had a positive OPK though! I did the OPK at 12.30pm but only just took a picture now so both lines are faded :dohh: but I think you can still see it


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Katie :happydance: I think you may ovulate tomorrow????

That is defo a positive, I am so glad you finally got it darling!

4magpies and Pink I hope you are both feeling better?

Third OPK done earlier after witholding liquids and not peeing for 4 hours straight and it was as light as yesterday's, I don't know what to think :shrug: I guess the first time I took clomid I ovulated CD17 and last time was CD13 so I guess I shouldn't start worrying that it hasn't happened until I get to CD20 (CD12 now) but I just can't help it :haha:

I brought a fertility spell yesterday :happydance: I generally don't go for predictions etc but I felt that we could use all the help we could get :haha: Will let you ladies know the outcome obviously.

:dust: to my lovelies xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah migrane gone. I'm in bed having a night off from exercise. Relaxing!

I wonder when I will ov? Tempted to buy opks.

Xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks Feisty :hugs: I was starting to feel it would never happen!

4magpies - hope you feel better soon. Go and get some OPKs and start POAS! :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Just more money and I feel like it will be a waste.

Might get some at weekend though. See how I feel. Should ov sometime between Mon and Fri next week.

Xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

4magpies said:


> Just more money and I feel like it will be a waste.
> 
> Might get some at weekend though. See how I feel. Should ov sometime between Mon and Fri next week.
> 
> Xxx

Tell me about it...this cycle I have bought 105 opks from Amazon, and a kind lady donated another 32 to the cause :dohh:


----------



## 4magpies

I'm lucky my cycles are so regular. Just a shame that my mechanics are buggered.

Xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:hugs:

IC are the way to go. I know some of the lovelies use branded OPK but I could never afford them every month so I make do with the ones I have. Plus I like being able to see how faint/dark the line is which you just can't do with smiley ones!


----------



## katiekittykat

Feisty Fidget said:


> :hugs:
> 
> IC are the way to go. I know some of the lovelies use branded OPK but I could never afford them every month so I make do with the ones I have. Plus I like being able to see how faint/dark the line is which you just can't do with smiley ones!

If I had bought 105 Clear Blue Digis, my bank account would be about £200 lighter :shock:


----------



## pink80

Yeah I am - thanks *Feisty* - curled up on the sofa watching West Wing, it's my new favourite programme!! Don't know what was going on earlier, I just feel like my period is coming soon :shrug:. Looking forward to hearing about your spell :D

*Katie* - that's great about the OPK, come on eggy!!

*4magpies* - glad you're feeling better Hun. Go for the IC OPKs - it takes up so much of your time trying to work out if they are positive - it's like an added game :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I think i'm now in my 2ww, my first real one - don't count first month off pill as didn't realise I had ovulated until AF showed up


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Good luck tink, I hope you dtd plenty before!

I have no idea what is going on with my temps, I am 13CD and dipped to the lowest it has been since august! But yesterday no positive opk :shrug: I know I ovulated cd13 last cycle and I have been having ovary type cramps but last month I had an almost
Positive opk and this month it was super faint.

The clomid post in ttc stated that ovulating later gives you more
Mature eggs so am now panicking that I am ovulating too early???

Argh the stress begins! On the plus side I forced DH to dtd last night so there should be plenty of :spermy: for that welcome party :lol:


----------



## 4magpies

We dtd last night. Oh seems to be taking it seriously this month. maybe having to see the fs has shocked him into action. He even asked if preseed makes his sperm faster. Haha.

Xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

My temp dipped this morning! I think this is O day!!!

Managed to DTD last night as well, and I'll get him at some point today too!!

Everyone seems to have got some last night :winkwink:


----------



## pink80

:hi: Tink - good luck 

*Feisty* - I'm sure things are fine, bit I can understand your frustration. What days did you take the clomid? I think a :spermy: welcome party sounds like a good idea :thumbup:

*Katie* - how is your temp today??

I think my chart looks quite I think although I'm starting to get concerned that maybe I OV'd earlier, as I really think AF is going to arrive on the next couple of days. I had what I thought I had a positive OPK on CD16, but when I got one around CD22 I took it out :dohh: if I put it back in it changes OV to CD18, which would make me 12dpo and that makes more sense with the way I'm feeling!! I'm a bit confused...


----------



## Rachael1981

katiekittykat said:


> Everyone seems to have got some last night :winkwink:

I didn't :cry:


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> Everyone seems to have got some last night :winkwink:
> 
> I didn't :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: Try again today - men are rubbish sometimes xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

katiekittykat said:


> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> Everyone seems to have got some last night :winkwink:
> 
> I didn't :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Try again today - men are rubbish sometimes xxxClick to expand...

Oh i'll be getting some today! Yesterday's lack of was due to him not being here :haha:

Drives me mad he's in Sunderland during the week and I'm not!


----------



## pink80

*4magpies* - thats good, bless your OH for asking that, that's the sort of thing mine would say!!
*Katie* - fx'd for that eggy!!!

It sounds like I'm the only one who didn't get any :( thinking maybe I should jump him before he leaves for work :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Jump on him pink. On the bad side of things I am starting to feel a bit thrushy after to saying to one of my friends the other day that I never get thrush..... funny eh!?

:(

xxx


----------



## babydustcass

the irony lol


----------



## 4magpies

babydustcass said:


> the irony lol

Just my luck, it will teach me to brag eh? :haha:

xxx


----------



## pink80

Life's a bitch like that!!!

I tried jumping him - but he was having none of it!! He asked if I was ill or something - I'm not normally a morning person, but I feel amazingly spritly today....

As an aside, has anyone seen that thing this morning about changing the guidelines for Breastfeeding.... It's really annoyed me - I don't understand why they change them so bloody often!! ARGH!! I have a friend who has been exclusively breast feeding for 6 months (which was the advice), she kept talking about giving her baby other food as she thought it might help her sleep (she was worried the baby wasn't getting enough iykwim) but the HV wouldn't say that she could so she didn't do it, i tried to encourage her but she was so worried she would give her baby allergies that she wouldn't do it.

Then the doctor guy on breakfast tv says 'oh well it doesn't matter they have changed the guidelines as only 1% of mothers have stuck to that advice' - yeah well now that 1% of women are going to be really upset and worried that they've harmed their babies!!!!

Sorry for the rant but it really pee'd my off!

xx


----------



## 4magpies

It's daft!! When they keep changing things. They need to decide and then stick to it!

I love morning sex. I am hoping to get some in next week!!

C'mon right ovary! Do your business, left stay asleep please.

xxx


----------



## pink80

See I don't normally - that's why my OH thought I turned weird!!

*Mags* - is there a dance/chant that we should be doing to help it along - you know like a rain dance :haha:

_Sing's a lovely little ditty - _

'C'mon Right Ovary do your job...Left Ovary you can sod........off!!'


----------



## 4magpies

pink80 said:


> See I don't normally - that's why my OH thought I turned weird!!
> 
> *Mags* - is there a dance/chant that we should be doing to help it along - you know like a rain dance :haha:
> 
> _Sing's a lovely little ditty - _
> 
> 'C'mon Right Ovary do your job...Left Ovary you can sod........off!!'

Hahaha. Pink!!! Your awesome. That proper made me smile!!! Thanks. :thumbup::haha:

I keep sitting here and talking to my ovaries in my head, yes I have gone insane!! Willing my right one to work. Oh dear. Marbles well and truly lost.

xxx


----------



## pink80

Glad you liked it - I'm not normally so poetic :D

I think we've all lost our marbles a little bit - it's to be expected. Anyway I think the talking will help - the say it does with plants - I'm sure this is similar....


----------



## 4magpies

pink80 said:


> Glad you liked it - I'm not normally so poetic :D
> 
> I think we've all lost our marbles a little bit - it's to be expected. Anyway I think the talking will help - the say it does with plants - I'm sure this is similar....

And if everyone can send me right vibes it might work!! So that would be lovely please people.

*right right right right right right right*

:happydance:

xxx


----------



## babydustcass

4magpies said:


> babydustcass said:
> 
> 
> the irony lol
> 
> Just my luck, it will teach me to brag eh? :haha:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

the hormonal changes when you very first fall pregnant can cause thrush???


----------



## Rachael1981

Anyone chart their temps? I have a question I need an answer to lol!


----------



## babydustcass

me, although new to temping and prob not very good at it lol


----------



## 4magpies

babydustcass said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydustcass said:
> 
> 
> the irony lol
> 
> Just my luck, it will teach me to brag eh? :haha:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> the hormonal changes when you very first fall pregnant can cause thrush???Click to expand...

Too early, not even o'd yet and AF was deffo AF very heavy!

xxx


----------



## babydustcass

oh dam, well at least you can get some over the counter for it ;)


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm praying your right ovary is the one this month 4magpies! :winkwink:

As for my question, I suffer from insomnia sometimes, and last night I slept from 1am to 3.20am. I didn't take my temp when I woke up as thought I would get back to sleep, but I never did. I took my temp at the normal time despite being awake for hours, but wondering if I do manage to sleep at all if I should temp then and use that instead, although the time will be out of whack, or should I just disregard today amd hope I sleep tonight?!


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks honey.

I would disregard the temp if I was you.

It wont be accurate because it won't be your basal temp.

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks, I have discarded the temp on FF and praying I sleep tonight now!


----------



## 4magpies

FX'd you get a good night sleep honey.

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks! xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm saying a little prayer for your right ovary 4magpies :thumbup:

Rachael1981- I forgot you were up here too! When are you moving to Sunderland? - we'll almost be neighbours lol


----------



## Rachael1981

katiekittykat said:


> I'm saying a little prayer for your right ovary 4magpies :thumbup:
> 
> Rachael1981- I forgot you were up here too! When are you moving to Sunderland? - we'll almost be neighbours lol

End of April hopefully, if we find somewhere and get the money together. Estate agents fee's are extortionate :wacko:


----------



## katiekittykat

I know...I am one :rofl: You're better off going through a private landlord - remind me nearer the time and I'll see if any of our investors have got any properties going begging. x


----------



## Rachael1981

:rofl: I didn't realise!

I will try and remember to remind you! Thanks for that! They'll just have to allow pets, I have a zoo x :rofl:


----------



## cajunbabe

Hey girls! I'm so happy right now... I figured out why we haven't conceived.... Drum roll please - we had my cycle wrong! After just two cycles charting I can see that i actually ovulate after day 15, the two cycles I have charted were day 17 and day 19 my lutual phase is not 14, more like 12... I am excited right now.. I think this will help us conceive since hubby can only be home for a few days we were totally missing the right days!!


----------



## 4magpies

Ooooh well FX'd you manage to catch it!

xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Hello ladies!!

Katie really happy for you hun!!

For some reason I keep thinking the word *right* it's like there's been some sort of subliminal message sent my way ;)

Cajunbabe... that's awesome hun!!!! :hugs: 

I'm on 4 or 5 DPO and things are going along okay at the moment! I'll be testing a week tomorrow!

Katie: We are landlords and one of our estate agent/management companies is about to go into liquidation... and they paid £900 of our money into someone elses account last month! Hubby hit the roof! They should hopefully get it back to us next week, but as soon as we have it and the rent from the tenant this month we'll be changing companies!


----------



## 4magpies

MummyCat said:


> For some reason I keep thinking the word *right* it's like there's been some sort of subliminal message sent my way ;)

Hahaha. I wonder where you got that from?!

This time next week I should of popped my little eggy out for definate and know if it was another totally wasted month. Had some O type pains today but its faaaaaaar to early. Only CD10.

xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wowee everyone is chatty today :happydance:

Pink the thought of you actually jumping your OH this morning made me proper :lol: DH is looking at me weirdly but I couldn't share the joke as he would get the hump that I share our :sex: schedule with you lovelies :haha:

4magpies I did the whole positive right vibes WHILST visualising your right ovary releasing that egg! I also visualised :spermy: impregnating my egg this morning (If I have ovulated today :shrug:) Am tempted to jump DH tonight as well but we have the in-laws round and it may put him off his game. Men are so weird!

Katie get in as much :sex: as possible, this egg will be the ONE because it was an absolute nightmare in coming :happydance:

cajunbabe - not having :sex: around ovulation time would explain :bfn: Fingers crossed for you darling :hugs:

I did an OPK at 2pm today after holding my pee and not drinking for 4 hours and still a faint line :shrug: I am just really stumped about my dip today as I can't see/think of anything that would account for it


----------



## spykey_uk

Ooh I've just had my Gail prediction and she says that she sees me pregnant by the end of February - that would be amazing!

I have got my collection of OPKs for this month, but it's the first time I've used them. I'm CD10 today, but usually have long-ish cycles (31-34 days). When do you think I should start using them?


----------



## katiekittykat

spykey_uk said:


> Ooh I've just had my Gail prediction and she says that she sees me pregnant by the end of February - that would be amazing!
> 
> I have got my collection of OPKs for this month, but it's the first time I've used them. I'm CD10 today, but usually have long-ish cycles (31-34 days). When do you think I should start using them?

I say start testing around cd15 - then you definitely won't miss it if it comes at the shorter end of your cycle. :hugs:


----------



## pink80

*Cajun* - glad you have sussed it, FX'd that you will catch that eggy next time :thumbup:

*Feisty* - I have no words of wisdom on this - I think we need to have a word with your ovaries too....!

*Mummycat* - I'm testing next week aswell - well that's if I can face doing it - plus I'm still a bit confused about my ovulation

*Katie* - have you jumped him yet :rofl:

Well as my womanly ways didn't have the desired effect this morning - I thought I know the way to his heart (& hopefully into his pants) - so I baked some blueberry muffins, lets hope my lucks in!!


----------



## katiekittykat

Not yet Pink :haha: I'm on a promise for tonight though - I've told him it's the last time and then he can have 6 weeks off! I'm gonna try for once more on Sunday though - just to make sure we've covered all our bases!

Blueberry muffins are a fab idea....shame I can cook for s**t :rofl:


----------



## cajunbabe

Lol, Pink, men are so fickle sometimes - hope the muffins do the trick!


----------



## pink80

Turns out my luck's not in - he's gone to the pub with his friend

Anyway I'm trying to distract myself from the mad symptom spotting I've been doing today - any ideas...?

x


----------



## katiekittykat

pink80 said:


> Turns out my luck's not in - he's gone to the pub with his friend
> 
> Anyway I'm trying to distract myself from the mad symptom spotting I've been doing today - any ideas...?
> 
> x

Not even the blueberry muffins did the trick :shrug: Send them my way :haha:


----------



## pink80

To be fair he had planned this night out for a few days - but it slipped my mind :dohh: or maybe I just wasn't listening to him :haha:

He enjoyed the the muffins though so we'll see :D

I've got my second training session tomorrow - got to walk 3 miles but I'm so exhausted I can't face it - I'll have to give myself a pep talk in the morning...!


----------



## cajunbabe

So, this is very random but I desperately want an Xbox 360 w/ Kinect. I don't know why but i have this really strong urge to dance, lol. Hmm...


----------



## 4magpies

Aw pink! You give him muffins and no sex? Pfft. 

I've decided to work in the morning. Over time!

Gonna have a rest from dtd. Still feeling a bit thrushy. Had a bath and *ahem* shave to see if that helped. Lol.

Xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

has it helped 4magpies?

Pink this is your pep talk, read it back in the morning and I promise you will do that walk.

They say that the things in life worth having are those that you have to work for. We may have not been blessed with an easy route to children BUT we have been blessed with using these trials and tribulations to strengthen our relationships and personalities.
No one likes exercise (apart from super healthy weirdo's (please don't be offended if any super-healthy weirdo's are reading this :hugs:) but it is a proven fact that a healthy BMI increases the chances of that :bfp: Now when you really feel like giving up and you think 'ah sod it, I will just do it tomorrow' picture yourself with a 6 month bump and then holding that baby in your arms. Use your baby as an incentive to do the hard work and make that dream a reality. When I am tired, stressed and just want to go home or when I am drenched in sweat with my muscles aching and my body screaming to stop I tell myself 'it's for the baby' and this spurs me on every time!

Cajunbabe despite being 25 and the fact that it is 8 years out of date I am still obsessed with the original PS1 dance mat :haha: My cousin has actually brought one and I am going round hers to play tomorrow :lol:

I have decided not to pressure DH into dtd tonight as we agreed every other night and it has been a huge ordeal just to get him to do that and I don't want to rock the boat just incase I'm not ovulating. I am cramping (feels like :witch: but way too early, CD13) so perhaps it was ovulation and the OPKs and me are just not seeing eye to eye this cycle :shrug:


----------



## pink80

Thanks feisty - that was a great pep talk :friends:


----------



## cajunbabe

Feisty, haha, I have the dance mat for Wii!!! My brother got a Kinect for Christmas, it was so much fun.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

OMG cajunbabe I had that but couldn't get past the last levels :cry: I am such a child :haha: It reminds me of being 17 and being with friends drinking and just enjoying being young before the stresses of life and ttc took over :haha:

Pink I am glad you liked it, I hope it helps?


----------



## crystalnjimmy

You can totally count me in on this one!!!! 2011 BFP!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## cajunbabe

Love my Wii.. i have Just Dance 1 & 2, and the Dance mat games 1 & 2.. plus all kinds of other crazy stuff!!


----------



## Laelani

katiekittykat said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> As far as temping goes do you need any particular kind of thermometer other than the 2 decimal point ones?
> 
> I got mine from Amazon - the make is Babymad - and it comes with a little chart. xClick to expand...

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## katiekittykat

Morning girls :flower:

Good luck with your training session Pink - Feisty's pep talk made me want to go out and walk 3 miles lol

My temp went up a little bit today - not exactly the temp shift I was looking for, but then I had a slow rise last cycle, so I'm not too worried yet x


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls.

Yeah feels a bit better.

Xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

4magpies said:


> Morning girls.
> 
> Yeah feels a bit better.
> 
> Xxx

Good :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Morning girls. Hopefully this is it for you Katie. I'm still waiting to ov, but having lots of fun so far this weekend lol xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I felt a bit sick this morning when brushing my teeth and that usual before ov so c'mon ov!!

3 days till FS!

xx


----------



## pink80

4magpies said:


> I felt a bit sick this morning when brushing my teeth and that usual before ov so c'mon ov!!

Right Right Right!!!!!

Well obviously *Feisty's* pep talk did the trick - I walked 4 miles :D - thanks !!!

I'm sure your temps will carry on going up *Katie* :thumbup:


----------



## pink80

*Rachael* I'm jealous if all your fun :haha:


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm absolutely exhausted today...don't know whether that's a sign of ovulation :shrug: Maybe it's just because we had :sex: 3 days in a row and I'm not used to it anymore :rofl:


----------



## cajunbabe

So according to FF I am definitely in the 2ww now, too bad hubby and I miss calculated by a week!


----------



## katiekittykat

cajunbabe said:


> So according to FF I am definitely in the 2ww now, too bad hubby and I miss calculated by a week!

Never mind cajunbabe :hugs: You'll have a much better shot next time x


----------



## MummyCat

hello you chatty bunch!!

alRIGHT... I'm RIGHT about ready to get RIGHT into this temping stuff... but I know what I'm like I'll never be diciplined enough to wake the same time! I'll look into it RIGHT after we return from holiday!! ;) Magpies... You alRIGHT chick?? :haha:

Katie... about to have a nosy in your thread... hope things are looking up for you!!

Pink...4 miles... well done hun!! :hugs:

Cajunbabe.. it's sad you missed ovulation hun, but so wonderful you've figured out your cycles!!

Feisty.. hope the :sex: every other day works a treat!! 

Sorry if i've left anyone out!! I'm showing more syptoms... but not noting them down... cos it'll just get my hopes up!

RIGHT... off to Katie's journal!!

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks MummyCat - and everyone who stops by my journal! I appreciate all your support so much :kiss:

I have pains on my left hand side this morning...kinda like AF cramps, and my temp dropped right down. I'm getting very sick of second guessing my body.....:dohh:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Katie I have just had a nosey at your charts and your temps are still all over the place :hugs: I really hope that it sorts itself out soon. Are you considering inducing AF yet or just going to stick it out?

Ok so temps have now dropped to the lowest in a long while for the last three days;
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3088f2
I am still cramping but no positive OPK, I thought I had EWCM CD13 but now think it may have been :spermy: Do you think I should remove it or just leave it in? FF got all huffy with me last cycle when I had a random patch of EWCM so don't want that to happen again :wacko:

Where abouts are you in your cycle Mummycat?

Canjunbabe get some OPKS and a BBT and then you should hopefully have a much better chance at catching that egg next week :hugs:

Pink well done for that extra half mile! I am so proud of you :hugs: See I told you that the baba is great incentive ;)


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm just going to sit it out Feisty :coffee: Last BD session tonight as planned (as per my positive OPK) and then if it doesn't happen it doesn't happen. I'm still going to temp, and if my temp hasn't jumped up tomorrow morning I'm going to start taking Agnus Castus again. I'm putting the OPKs away until next cycle though!!

Sounds like ov is just round the corner for you Feisty!


----------



## pink80

Oh *Katie* I'm so sorry it's been so difficult for you this month - I'm keeping my FX'd that it'll happen very soon. :hugs:

*Feisty* it sure does sound like OV is just around the corner :thumbup:

*Cajun* - now you know next month should give you more chance

*Mummycat* - you're so much better than me I really can't stop symptom spotting!

*4magpies* - how are you doing?

I don't know why I do it to myself but I tested this morning and got a :bfn: now I'm depressed :(

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

pink80 said:


> Oh *Katie* I'm so sorry it's been so difficult for you this month - I'm keeping my FX'd that it'll happen very soon. :hugs:
> 
> *Feisty* it sure does sound like OV is just around the corner :thumbup:
> 
> *Cajun* - now you know next month should give you more chance
> 
> *Mummycat* - you're so much better than me I really can't stop symptom spotting!
> 
> *4magpies* - how are you doing?
> 
> I don't know why I do it to myself but I tested this morning and got a :bfn: now I'm depressed :(
> 
> xx

Don't count yourself out yet pink :hugs: It's still too early!


----------



## 4magpies

Well girls started my grapefruit juice. Having one wine glass of it a day as I am on a diet so can't have loads.

Roll on ov hopefully within the next week.

Very nervous about fs on Wed now.

Xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

4magpies said:


> Well girls started my grapefruit juice. Having one wine glass of it a day as I am on a diet so can't have loads.
> 
> Roll on ov hopefully within the next week.
> 
> Very nervous about fs on Wed now.
> 
> Xxx

Good luck - I'm sure it'll all be OK :hugs:

The grapefruit juice hasn't started working for me _yet_..but then not much has :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry about bfn honey.

Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck for Wednesday 4magpies!

:dust: to everyone else xxx


----------



## pink80

4magpies said:


> Very nervous about fs on Wed now.
> 
> Xxx

I'm sure it'll be fine Hun but I understand why you're nervous :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

I need to write some question to ask.... hmmm.

Xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Feisty Fidget said:


> Oh Katie I have just had a nosey at your charts and your temps are still all over the place :hugs: I really hope that it sorts itself out soon. Are you considering inducing AF yet or just going to stick it out?
> 
> Ok so temps have now dropped to the lowest in a long while for the last three days;
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3088f2
> I am still cramping but no positive OPK, I thought I had EWCM CD13 but now think it may have been :spermy: Do you think I should remove it or just leave it in? FF got all huffy with me last cycle when I had a random patch of EWCM so don't want that to happen again :wacko:
> 
> Where abouts are you in your cycle Mummycat?
> 
> Canjunbabe get some OPKS and a BBT and then you should hopefully have a much better chance at catching that egg next week :hugs:
> 
> Pink well done for that extra half mile! I am so proud of you :hugs: See I told you that the baba is great incentive ;)

Ah hun hope you figure out what's going on, I don't use FF.. so can't advise.. sorry!

I'm about 7DPO at the moment!



pink80 said:


> Oh *Katie* I'm so sorry it's been so difficult for you this month - I'm keeping my FX'd that it'll happen very soon. :hugs:
> 
> *Feisty* it sure does sound like OV is just around the corner :thumbup:
> 
> *Cajun* - now you know next month should give you more chance
> 
> *Mummycat* - you're so much better than me I really can't stop symptom spotting!
> 
> *4magpies* - how are you doing?
> 
> I don't know why I do it to myself but I tested this morning and got a :bfn: now I'm depressed :(
> 
> xx

Oh hun... try wait two days and see if you have better luck on 12DPO. 10DPO is still early so there may not be enough HCG to detect!



4magpies said:


> I need to write some question to ask.... hmmm.
> 
> Xxx

Best of luck hun!! Keeping fingers crossed!! xx


----------



## cajunbabe

Thanks guys, we are keeping our fingers crossed for next month!

Feisty, I usually do OPKs, but didn't this month because hubby wasn't home and didn't want to waste the money. I used BBT instead and that is how I figured out my cycle. Always get a positive OPK around day 15, but my temp wasn't starting to shift until day 17 or later. That wouldn't be a problem for most people but some months hubby only has two days where he is home and most of the time we would try to have him home for day 13 & day 14. So anyways my theory is that I ovulate about 36 hours or so after my first LH surge. We will be testing this theory next month!


----------



## 4magpies

Loads of ewcm today... bit early for that though I think?

Xxx


----------



## Laelani

Best of luck at the FS on Wednesday hun. :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I now think I'm in my first 2ww, OV'ed CD12 I think though my chart seems to jump up and day a bit but first month ever doing it so I don't really understand what I'm looking at yet :blush:

Good luck to all those also in their 2ww :dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Tink, post your chart and we can have a nosey if you like :hugs:

4magpies I can totally understand how nervous you may be :hugs: Sit down with DH and decide on what questions you plan to ask and write them down. When you go in there don't be put off asking everything you need to. You have waited long enough for this appointment so take your time :hugs:

Pink I only got a super faint :bfp: on 12DPO that you had to squint to see so 10DPO is way too early, don't fret hunny that :bfp: will be yours!

Cajunbabe sounds like you have everything covered, I really hope you are successful next cycle.

Mummycat hold in there hun, not long until testing :hugs:

Katie that sounds like a good idea! I really hope it goes back up and your eggy is caught :happydance:

My OPK was slightly darker today but still super faint so hopefully my body is gearing up for something :happydance: I was whining about it to DH that I hadn't ovulated yet and if I didn't then it would mean all our hard work has been wasted and cool as a cucumber he piped up with; "Your probably just ovulating later this cycle" Amazing how I tear my hair out over something that probably isn't an issue and in an instant he manages to soothe me by stating something so sensible :wacko:

Is it normal to get AF like cramps before ovulation? I have been having them pretty much all day and not too sure what to think.


----------



## Rachael1981

Some people do get AF like cramps around ovulation, so you never know!


----------



## grandbleu

*Feisty* - mid-cycle or ovulation pains are totally normal if you are attuned to your body...sounds very good. Here's some more information: https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/painful-ovulation.html


----------



## ntaylor5020

yes! me too


----------



## 4magpies

I get cramps before ov and i usually feel my ovary actually ovulate.

Xxx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Thanks Feisty, here's my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32e4aa


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Grandbleu Thanks my darling, as always a wealth of knowledge :hugs:

Tink your chart is looking great! As long as your temperature stays above the cover-line that is the only thing you need to worry about :hugs: A nice confirmed ovulation :happydance:

Fingers crossed those OPKs will be even darker tomorrow so I will feel more confident about ovulation approaching.


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm 1DPO :dance:


----------



## pink80

OMG - FF has changed my OV day so I'm back to 10dpo - that's just what i need a longer 2WW!!!!!

Hope you ladies all have a good day
Xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay Katie :happydance:

Pink don't despair it's only 4 days until you can :test:

My temperature has now shot back up, if it is higher again tomorrow I think FF will put me at 4DPO which tallies with last cycle (ovulation CD13) but still doesn't explain those :bfn: OPK. Sadly I am getting excited by what today's OPK will say :blush:


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls.

I am still waiting to ov.

Going to try and BD every day this week... Lol.

Lets see how I get on.

CD13 today!!

xxx


----------



## spykey_uk

I'm waiting to ov as well Magpie - I think I can start BDing from next Sunday looking at previous charts, with an ov of the 27th. I'm going to start doing my OPKs on Thursday (CD15) to check though.

I have been experiencing a bit of cystitis this week and have taken salts from the pharmacy but it's still there so am probably going to have to go to the doctors to get it treated. I don't know how quickly I can get in there though as my doctors are rubbish for appointments - fingers crossed this week!


----------



## pink80

katiekittykat said:


> I'm 1DPO :dance:

YAY - :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

spykey_uk said:


> I'm waiting to ov as well Magpie - I think I can start BDing from next Sunday looking at previous charts, with an ov of the 27th. I'm going to start doing my OPKs on Thursday (CD15) to check though.
> 
> I have been experiencing a bit of cystitis this week and have taken salts from the pharmacy but it's still there so am probably going to have to go to the doctors to get it treated. I don't know how quickly I can get in there though as my doctors are rubbish for appointments - fingers crossed this week!

Hope your cystitis clears up soon.

I haven't had it for ages *touches wood*.

I have decided not to do OPK's.

Just gonna go for it with the BD'ing.

COME ON RIGHT OVAAAAAARY!!

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Gimme an R...Gimme an I....Gimme a G.....Gimme an H.....Gimme a T 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


RIGHT RIGHT RIGHT!!


----------



## 4magpies

Haha. Thanks Katie!!!

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

4magpies said:


> Haha. Thanks Katie!!!
> 
> xxx

No probs - got my pom poms out and everything! \\:D/


----------



## 4magpies

How you feeling today honey?

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Not too bad - I've decided to take the day off work cos there's nothing in my diary so that's improved my mood no end :haha:

I'm just so happy that (I think) it's finally happened and I can start the 2WW (or 3WW in my case). Even if it's AF or BFN at the end of this cycle, I still feel like we've given it our best shot. Fair play to OH for keeping up the BD schedule!

How are you doing today?


----------



## 4magpies

I'm good, getting loads done at work. Need to nip the bank on my lunch.

Zzzzz.

xxx


----------



## seaview24

count me in 2 pls


----------



## Razcox

Yeah AF has showed up :happydance: we can now get back to TTC! will be taking soy this cycle just got to remember which days to take it now :)


----------



## spykey_uk

[/QUOTE]

Hope your cystitis clears up soon.

I haven't had it for ages *touches wood*.

I have decided not to do OPK's.

Just gonna go for it with the BD'ing.

COME ON RIGHT OVAAAAAARY!!

xxx[/QUOTE]

Thanks hun - I'm drinking tons of water so fingers crossed it will leave me alone soon. 

Have fun with the BD'ing - consider us your ovary cheerleaders! :happydance: x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Yay for being in your 2WW Katie, hope it doesn't drag too much for you x


----------



## katiekittykat

It probably will lol! And no early testing for me....it's 18 days and counting until 4 Feb :coffee:


----------



## 4magpies

Good girl. I never test early these days, but this month I have lots of cheap tests incase I feel the need. 

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

It's just that after 72 opks this cycle I'm bloody sick of POAS :rofl: I've got 15 ics in a drawer and I don't even want to look at them!!


----------



## gilmore85

well ladies well and truly confused over here, i think i ovulate earlier than average.

had a small amount of ewcm on CD7 and then loads on CD9 and some more on CD10 (yesterday). Now I've got lots and lots of cramping but I'm only CD 11 ? any ideas whats going on? we dtd yesterday morning just incase but that might explain why we havent manged anything so far. if this happens again next month I might have to start using opks


----------



## cajunbabe

gilmore85 said:


> well ladies well and truly confused over here, i think i ovulate earlier than average.
> 
> had a small amount of ewcm on CD7 and then loads on CD9 and some more on CD10 (yesterday). Now I've got lots and lots of cramping but I'm only CD 11 ? any ideas whats going on? we dtd yesterday morning just incase but that might explain why we havent manged anything so far. if this happens again next month I might have to start using opks

You should temp. That is how I figured out that I ovulate later than average.


----------



## Cara89

I've heard lots of good things about temping when it comes to finding out when exactally you O. I'm going to be starting if I get a visit from AF instead of the better choice of a BFP! :)


----------



## katiekittykat

I wouldn't be without temping! It takes all the guesswork away!!


----------



## 4magpies

I don't like temping I find it stresses me out more than it helps me.

xx


----------



## pink80

I temp - if I didn't I wouldn't know if I've ovulated - OPKs aren't enough for me as I have PCOS and irregular cycles

X


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm temping too so I can figure out what my body's doing.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I've started temping and it's a great way of knowing what's going on (well hopefully) but I must say I have a little worry every morning before the temp appears on screen incase it's dipped too much or something and then i'd be worried whats going on


----------



## Razcox

I have been temping fo ages now and its the best way to know whats going on and really helps to confirm the OPK and stuff. The only problem if if only tells you that you have OVed after the event!


----------



## Rachael1981

Razcox said:


> I have been temping fo ages now and its the best way to know whats going on and really helps to confirm the OPK and stuff. The only problem if if only tells you that you have OVed after the event!

True! I'm using OPK's as well as temping! Is that your husky in your avatar?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I learnt the hard way about not temping - we were ttc for 6 months before I finally realised I wasn't ovulating :cry: What a waste!

About to do another OPK in a minute, slightly nervous :haha: TBH I can't wait until I can have a drink, I am so thirsty.

For some strange reason I have RIGHT said Fred in my head and I can't stop telling DH how I am always RIGHT. Okay RIGHT that is me off to get changed into something more comfy, I will be RIGHT back with my OPK results as soon as I have them. I hope everyone else is feeling allRIGHT?? ;)

xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Positive OPK :happydance:

It is a minuscule amount lighter then the control band BUT I have never had one this dark and know that by the time I do another tomorrow it will be lighter so this is it! Have spoken to DH who has agreed to :sex: tonight and tomorrow (something tells me we will be having a boy :haha:) So wish us lots of sticky :dust: my lovelies.

IF my temperature drops tomorrow (confirming ovulation) should I stop taking my EPO and Pineapple? And should I take anything else to encourage implantation?
Any advice welcome my lovelies :flower:
xxx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

No tips to help encourage implantion but wanted to wish you lots of luck for a sticky bean, woohoo for the +ve OPK :happydance: and not matter what make sure you BD tonight & tomorrow :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## 4magpies

RIGHT that's awesome you have a positive opk feisty!

Get RIGHT on it!

Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations Feisty! Get bd'ing :winkwink:

I've read you need to stop EPO when you Ovulate, not sure about the pineapple juice though!

:dust: to you and hopefully you'll get your :bfp: this cycle!




:happydance::happydance::happydance:Right! Right! Right!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pink80

Woohoo for the + OPK *feisty* - you better get RIGHT on that BD :)
If you temp does dip I would stop with the EPO not sure the pineapple would do any harm :thumbup:


----------



## pink80

RIGHT can any of you see this - I'm not sure

https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/th_image1.jpg
https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/th_image.jpg

:shrug:


----------



## Rachael1981

Looks to me like there's a faint line in the second pic


----------



## MummyCat

RIGHTY ho then... anyone one lurking or reading for the first time is bound to think this bunch are a RIGHT bunch of nutters!! :D

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOT for the OPK feisty!! :dance: 

Hope you're all otherwise okay!

Pink babe.. I can see a very faint line, easier for me to see in the small pic than when I click on it! :hugs: I take it that is a HPT not a OPK... but I'm no good at knowing where to look with internet ones! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I think a see a hint of pink but it's difficult as when i click on pics they are blurry, FX for you x


----------



## pink80

Yeah it is a HPT - it's very very very feint but I'm sure it's pink and it came up within 5 mins - I just don't know and I can't get a good picture because I'm shaking so much!! I don't want to tell my OH and get his hopes up, but he's just got home and as I was getting changed - he said OMG what's happen to your boobs they're massive!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Maybe try again tomorrow with fmu?


----------



## 4magpies

I see a line on both. Omg.

Xxx


----------



## pink80

4magpies said:


> Omg.

That's what I keep saying... 

I've only got a digi so I'll have to get a FRER tomorrow but then it won't be FMU

xx


----------



## Rachael1981

RIGHT, if you need to go out and get an FRER then let us know how you get on! :dust:


----------



## 4magpies

Pee in a cup and save it.... and some people say 2nd mu is best.

Xx


----------



## MummyCat

OMG Pink that's exciting!!! Hope you get a stronger line tomorrow!!! :dance:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

PIIIIIIINNNNNNNNKKKKKK Its a :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Go to the shops now and get a FRER there has to be a 24 hours supermarket close by???

You better let us know asap :hugs: So excited for you, fingers crossed I will only be a few weeks behind :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah fxd we all get our bfps this cycle! Xxx


----------



## pink80

Thanks ladies!! I'll get a test first thing in the morning that way if it is + it should a lot clearer - OMG I don't know what to do with myself!!!


----------



## 4magpies

So so happy for you. Can't imagine how you feel right now.

Xxx


----------



## cajunbabe

I definitely see pink! Hope it's a true :bfp: !!!!! :dance:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'll be anxiously awaiting your next test! Hope it really is your :bfp: and the rest of us get ours this month too :dust:


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Good luck Pink, I really hope this is it for you. 

Will be checking tomorrow for an update. xx


----------



## shelleney

Congrats on your +OPK, Feisty! Get BDing, Hun! :sex:

Wow Pink! That looks like a :bfp: to me! Cant wait to see if tomorrows FRER is any clearer. Fingers Crossed for you! 
xx


----------



## MummyCat

eeek.... loving the good news on here today! :) 

Keep it up ladies! Will check in on you tomorrow Pink! :D xx


----------



## pink80

Morning Ladies 

How are you all - I hardly slept last night!!! Hope you got some action *Feisty* :D

I thought I would do another IC HPT this morning before I got out at lunchtime to get a FRER - here's a pic (is this working)

https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/image2.jpg

What do you think..?

xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Do it! :D :test:


----------



## 4magpies

Pic isnt working for me!! Argh.

xxx


----------



## TexasUni

Count me in!!! TTC #1!!!
Testing on the 24th!!!!


----------



## pink80

Is it working now.... (in original post)


----------



## 4magpies

I can see it pink!!! Stronger than last night.

You ARE duffed my friend!!

xxx


----------



## pink80

4magpies said:


> I can see it pink!!! Stronger than last night.
> 
> You ARE duffed my friend!!
> 
> xxx

That's what I thinking - AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! I'm going to have to go out and get a FRER - how soon do you think I could do a DIGI??

My temps still going up aswell - so that's got to be a good sign - RIGHT..?


----------



## 4magpies

I would wait till 14/15 dpo for a digi.

To be honest, I don't think you need a FRER. That is a PROPER line RIGHT!

Use your 2nd MU if you do. And save your pee for a while.

Dont want unwanted disapointment from diluted pee pee!!

xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK defo darker then yesterday :happydance: I am so happy for you my darling :happydance:

Digi's are apparently not as sensitive so I would just get a FRER :hugs:

Keep me posted and yes we did dtd last night :blush:


----------



## 4magpies

Oh and in all the excitement I forgot.

DTD last night CD13, having tonight off, then gonna do CD15, CD16, CD17, CD18 and m aybe CD19 if OH can keep up.

I should be well and truly covered cause I always ov between CD15 and CD18.

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

That is definitely a :bfp:

Congratulations!

As for a digital... check the sensitivity on the box, but I would say test with one the day AF would be due and it should work xx


----------



## TexasUni

pink80 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> How are you all - I hardly slept last night!!! Hope you got some action *Feisty* :D
> 
> I thought I would do another IC HPT this morning before I got out at lunchtime to get a FRER - here's a pic (is this working)
> 
> https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/image2.jpg
> 
> What do you think..?
> 
> xx

I see a line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pink80

Thanks Ladies - I will get a FRER and I'll make sure I hold my pee for as long as possible!!

I know my OH won't believe it until I get a 'proper' test:D


----------



## pink80

4magpies said:


> Oh and in all the excitement I forgot.
> 
> DTD last night CD13, having tonight off, then gonna do CD15, CD16, CD17, CD18 and m aybe CD19 if OH can keep up.
> 
> I should be well and truly covered cause I always ov between CD15 and CD18.
> 
> xxx

That sounds like a RIGHT good plan :thumbup: - I think you're OH will need to sleep for a week after that!

:hi: Texas & welcome :flower:


----------



## TexasUni

pink80 said:


> :hi: Texas & welcome :flower:

Thank you pink!!!!! :flow::flow::flow:


----------



## 4magpies

If he sticks to his word we'll be fine. If he pussys out there will be hell to play.

All he has to do for the FS is jizz in a cup. I have to be poked and prodded. :(

Hoping FS appointment scares my egg into turning into a baby. Haha.

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Welcome texas!!!

xxx


----------



## pink80

4magpies said:


> Hoping FS appointment scares my egg into turning into a baby. Haha.
> 
> xx

That really made me laugh - I have an image of you lying on the bed with your legs in stirrups with the FS between your legs screaming at your eggs :rofl:

I'm sure it'll all be fine - not long now and you'll start to get some answers - have you written your list..?

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Nope not yet but I am really struggling with what to ask!!

xx


----------



## pink80

You want know things like;
What tests they will run
What those tests are for or will show
If they are looking for anything in particular
Best/Worst case scenario. 
What they would do to treat those...

:hugs:


----------



## TexasUni

4magpies said:


> Welcome texas!!!
> 
> xxx

:flower:Thanks magpies!!!!!! :yellow: FX for you!!!!!!


----------



## spykey_uk

I'm CD15 today and start my OPKs this afternoon - I'm quite excited, not long now until we can start :sex: !

I have a good feeling about this month - I think we're going to have a :bfp: by the end of February! 

How is everyone else getting on? Not long until your appointment now Magpie! x


----------



## 4magpies

I am tempted to go buy some OPK's today. Eeek.

xx


----------



## spykey_uk

This is my first month using them so can't vouch for them yet, but I thought the extra reassurance might be nice. I got a bulk set of 25 from amazon for a fiver :rofl: x


----------



## 4magpies

I've used them with a monitor as I have a persona but we decided to not be as crazy about TTC.

xxx


----------



## gilmore85

pink80 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> How are you all - I hardly slept last night!!! Hope you got some action *Feisty* :D
> 
> I thought I would do another IC HPT this morning before I got out at lunchtime to get a FRER - here's a pic (is this working)
> 
> https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/image2.jpg
> 
> What do you think..?
> 
> xx

Congrats pink no doubting that line 

:dance:


----------



## spykey_uk

Congrats pink80 - looks like a :bfp: to me! x


----------



## pink80

Well I couldn't go out and get a FRER so I took the plunge with the DIGI
https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/image3.jpg


----------



## 4magpies

AWESOME!!

PINK YOUR SO DUFFED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## cajunbabe

Woohoo! Congrats on the :bfp:!!! :dance:


----------



## pink80

Thanks *Mags* I'm on :cloud9: - I'm just hoping it sticks

Thanks *Cajun*


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Congratulations Pink, brilliant news.:happydance::happydance::happydance:

wishing you a happy and healthy nine months. xxx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Oh lovely news Pink, congratulations :) wishing you a stick bean and a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## gilmore85

WOOHOO

Congratulations!! :dance:

happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Rachael1981

No arguing with the digi! Congratulations Pink! :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

:happydance::happydance::happydance: 
Congratulations Pink xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Huge congrates pink thats great news hun xxx Wish you a very sticky H & H 9 months xxx

Anyone else here use soy? I am a bit lost about the days to take it again. Think i am going for CD6-CD10.


----------



## pink80

Thanks ladies

*Raz* - I took SOY days 3-7

Xx


----------



## Razcox

Thanks Pink, i went onto the soy thread to check and they said the same thing. Will be taking it tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh....huge congrats pink!!! :D that's a lovely clear PREGNANT 1-2 Weeks I read... no doubting that :rofl: :dance: :happydance: :dance: :D


----------



## grandbleu

Beautiful digi *Pink*! Congratulations!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Pink I am so happy for you :hugs: :happydance:

I have updated our first post to share your happy news with the world!

Have you phoned the doctor yet? Best to go along as it gets the ball rolling. They will of course just tell you stuff you already know though :haha:

Well negative OPK today and small shift in temp;

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3088f2

Do you think I ovulated??


----------



## 4magpies

I lost 4lbs. Only one stone to go and fs tomorrow. yey!

Xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Hard to say Feisty :shrug: I'm getting worse at predicting these things :wacko:

My temp dropped back down this morning, so it looks like I haven't ovulated after all and yesterday's temperature was probably just a fluke :cry: Tomorrow will be cd50....


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Katie I am so so sorry :hugs: Has FF said anything about ovulation or fertile time?

Magpies well done on the weight loss :happydance: Despite religiously going to the gym I have managed to gain 3lbs :cry:


----------



## katiekittykat

Well done on the weight loss 4magpies! :thumbup: Feisty - you've probably just gained muscle from going to the gym - don't worry, it'll even out :hugs:

Going on my CM, FF have given me 4 fertile patches so far this cycle....it looks like my body is trying to release an egg, but not quite making it. I'm calling this cycle a write-off, going back on the Agnus Castus tomorrow and waiting for AF. :coffee:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well I hope she hurry's up Katie so you can crack on with the next cycle :hugs:

I hope it is bloody muscle, I feel really stodgy :cry:


----------



## joey300187

yay congarts Pink!! ;) xxxx


----------



## shelleney

Oh wow!
Congratulations Pink!!
Hope its a sticky one....
xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hi Joey :wave: hope your enjoying first tri :hugs:

Well my temp DID go up today BUT it was only by 0.04 degrees :cry: Any suggestions on whether I ovulated yesterday or not??

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3088f2

DH and I dtd last night, the night before and plan to do it every night with a break on Friday and a final try Saturday (SMEP) but if I haven't ovulated then it's a bit pointless :wacko:


----------



## katiekittykat

Maybe yesterday Feisty :shrug:....I know exactly how you feel :hugs: Mine went up by 0.16 degrees so it's not enough to make me think something's happened. Maybe we're both slow risers :hug:


----------



## MummyCat

Hey Feisty.. I'm sorry but I don't know anything about charting! So can't advise! 

4Magpies... brilliant work on weightloss hun!!! :hugs:

Katie love.. :hugs: I'm sorry your bosy is being such a pain.. I think you have enough reason to warrant talking to a doctor about this. They shouldn't have an issue trying to help you sort out your cycles!! 

Joey! :hi: How are you chick?? x


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm starting to think maybe I should just go and see a doctor Mummycat :shrug: If they tell me to bugger off I've lost nothing I guess. But they might give me something. I'll make an appointment for next week.


----------



## Rachael1981

I think you should go see a doctor Katie, 50 days is a very long cycle. Even if they just give you something induce AF (Is it Provera?) then you can start another cycle!


----------



## pink80

:hi:ladies

*Katie* - I'm sorry about your temps :hugs: its awful not knowing what's going on with your own body. I think going to the Docs is a good idea.

*Feisty* - I'm really not sure about your chart, I think give it a couple more days to see if it continues rising - in the mean time the SMEP plan is good :thumbup:

*4magpies* - well done on the weight loss (don't you just love slimming world), good luck at the FS today, let us know how it goes.

Thanks for all your congrats ladies - I hope you don't mind if I stick around here...


----------



## Rachael1981

I don't mind pink!

I'm confused right now, FF thinks I'm 3DPO but I've not had any +ve OPK's :wacko:


----------



## pink80

*Rachael* - I think it's looking at all the other signs which are pointing at you already have ov'd although as it's crosshairs I think it's confused to. Keep going with the OPKs for a few days and see what happens. Do you normally get a fade in with them or does it appear positive out of nowhere (iykwim)..? What have they been looking like..?


----------



## Rachael1981

This is my first month both temping and OPK's, so I don't know if I get a build up or what. There's been lines on them all, but all really faint, nothing like a +ve. I'm going to keep going with them for now, but it may just be I have a short surge and missed as I've only been doing one a day


----------



## MummyCat

hmmm...is it due to your temps Rachael?? :hugs:

Katie I think that's a good idea.. worse thing they can say is.. sorry can't help! Hopefully though.. they will!!

Good Luck 4Magpies!! thinking of you!!

Pink... loving the ticker hun!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## pink80

That could be it *Rachael* if you only test once a day, give it a few more days and see what happens :hugs:

Thanks *Mummycat* - it really hasn't sunk it! I've booked my doctors appointment fir Friday though :D


----------



## Rachael1981

I think my temps and CM are what is making FF think I ovulated on Sunday, but the OPK's are making it think it's not sure, hence the dashed crosshairs. I'll just keep plodding along with temps and OPK's I guess :rofl:


----------



## Rachael1981

Update on the OPK front, just done one and I 'think' it's slightly darker than they have been, but as I've thrown all the others away I have nothing to compare it too :dohh:


----------



## katiekittykat

OK - I've been doing my temps wrong :dohh: If it stays the same or even goes up a tiny bit tomorrow, ovulation will be confirmed on Sunday as I thought. My temp is quite likely to go up tomorrow as I have just learned, after 70 days, how to use the thermometer correctly....


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: bless you sweetheart! but fab news then on Ov :) xx


----------



## 4magpies

Girls, indepth stuff about my FS appointment in my journal in my sig!!

Good news!! Got to have another lap though.

Right tube is fine. Had ov pains this morning on my right side so ov'ing from my RIGHT side today. Whooopee. Thanks for the good vibes. DTD last night, gonna do it tonight and tomorrow then rest!!

Wasnt gonna DTD last night but glad we did now I am ov'ing today.

Please cross your fingers for me that I get duffed and dont have to have another op!!

Hope your all good.

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Just read your journal update!

So pleased your RIGHT tube is fine! And that you're ovulating on the RIGHT side! Perhaps all our vibes have helped?!

Also pleased you should be able to get your left tube sorted out too! And no IVF! Yay!

Here's hoping for a :bfp: for you this month! :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Magpies thats great news for you x lots of :dust: for you this cycle

Katie - Glad eveything is sorted now! 

AFM - Took my soy and still waiting for AF to pack her bags so we can get BDing, guessing i am going to OV around the 1st Feb but will be watching my CBFM like a hawk!


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks girls soooo happy.

xxx


----------



## cajunbabe

It is very boring when you miss the window for the month. Just saying. Lol.


----------



## 4magpies

I hope we've caught our window cause next month will be a left month and wasted. :(

xxx


----------



## MummyCat

magpies... brilliant news honey!! that's fabulous!!

Cajunbabe.. sorry honey!! :( but next cycle you guys will be all over it!!

I have had nothing but period like cramps all day and felt naseous all day long! I had some food in hope that it goes away... nope! it's last all day long! Boobies have been stinging on and off all week but since last night... non stop sore.....

So....

I've decided to get a test tonight and will test tomorrow morning due to being just so damn impatient! I'm going to be either 10/11dpo I'll be on CD26.
I don't think I'm a POAS addict! Yet! :D


----------



## 4magpies

Oooh excited for you to test. I may partake in some early testing this month.

Haha.

xxx


----------



## MummyCat

I am still feeling so very naseous! Just sat on the phone to my Mum having to hold back the *bleah's* and the *uurghh's* :D


----------



## katiekittykat

FX for you Mummycat! :dust::dust:


----------



## MummyCat

Thank you honey!!! I do wish this was you though!! I've kept up to date with your journal and it must be soul destroying.. .though now you have the good news about the temping, here's hoping this will be it! 

Should you fall pregnant this cycle!! and there is EVERY chance you will.. they are going to have to send you for a dating scan.. cos they'll have you at about 2 months pregnant if they go by your LMP! :rofl:


----------



## katiekittykat

MummyCat said:


> Thank you honey!!! I do wish this was you though!! I've kept up to date with your journal and it must be soul destroying.. .though now you have the good news about the temping, here's hoping this will be it!
> 
> Should you fall pregnant this cycle!! and there is EVERY chance you will.. they are going to have to send you for a dating scan.. cos they'll have you at about 2 months pregnant if they go by your LMP! :rofl:

:rofl: If I do get my BFP on Feb 4th, it'll be cd65. They'll never believe it!


----------



## Rachael1981

I think you should test Feb 3rd with me, will only be CD 64 then :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

Uhm... that'll put you at over 9 weeks! :rofl: Yeah.. you might confuse them a tad :D 

I'm looking forward to seeing your temp tomorrow! :D I'll be doing a bit of :dance: and :happydance: for sure! :D


----------



## 4magpies

My AF is due 2nd of Feb but I'm gonna be naughty and test early from 10DPO. Lol.

Week on saturday!

xxx


----------



## joey300187

MummyCat said:


> magpies... brilliant news honey!! that's fabulous!!
> 
> Cajunbabe.. sorry honey!! :( but next cycle you guys will be all over it!!
> 
> I have had nothing but period like cramps all day and felt naseous all day long! I had some food in hope that it goes away... nope! it's last all day long! Boobies have been stinging on and off all week but since last night... non stop sore.....
> 
> So....
> 
> I've decided to get a test tonight and will test tomorrow morning due to being just so damn impatient! I'm going to be either 10/11dpo I'll be on CD26.
> I don't think I'm a POAS addict! Yet! :D



Ahhhh so exciting hun!! finegrs tightly crossed. we have our scan at 8.30am so soon as we get home i'll get on line and check on you ;) xxxx:happydance:


----------



## katiekittykat

I guess 17DPO would still be OK....:haha:

It wouldn't be the first time I've confounded medical science! This is what happens when you let people stay on the pill for almost half their life....:dohh:


----------



## 4magpies

Joey are you having a scan so early because of your MC's?

xxx


----------



## joey300187

yeah. apparently its routine cso of having 4 mcs. so nervous although am happy as havent had ANY spotting/ pain anything so no reason for everything not to be ok. Just i know some times ppl can see the hb around this stage and so worried we wont, altho i have been told by others its not 100% that the heartbeat can be detected this early, just hoping the sonographer is nice and if they cant hear a heatbeat at least reassures me that everything is normal for my stage. sorry for the rambling lol xx


----------



## 4magpies

It's okay feel free to ramble!!

Well I hope everything goes well for you tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## joey300187

thanks hun ;) xx


----------



## Rachael1981

katiekittykat said:


> I guess 17DPO would still be OK....:haha:
> 
> It wouldn't be the first time I've confounded medical science! This is what happens when you let people stay on the pill for almost half their life....:dohh:

You testing with me then? You have to talk me out of POAS every time I try to before then mind :haha:

Joey - Good Luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Looks like it Rachael :hugs:

Good luck for tomorrow joey xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Yay :hugs: We WILL both get that :bfp: on the 3rd :happydance:


----------



## shelleney

Hey Rachel.
What sensitivity are your OPKs?
I didnt get a positive last month, but think its coz they werent sensitive enough. So I had bought some OPKs off ebay for this cycle that are 10miu. And am hoping they show up a positive. Maybe you could try them too?

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Joey. Hope you see the heartbeat
xx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Joey.. i might only be 10dpo tomorrow... so i'm expecting BFN ... but hoping BFP of course! 

Good luck with your scan tomorrow hun!! :hugs: let us know how you get on!! xx


----------



## joey300187

will do sweetie ;) so hoping for ur BFP xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Shelleney - they're 25 miu so maybe not sensitive enough for me :shrug:

Let me know how you get on with yours, if you get a +ve this month then I'll give them a go next month :D


----------



## shelleney

OK, Rach. Should get a positive within the next 10 days, so I will let you know....
xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Thank you xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img266.imageshack.us/img266/3055/rscn1374.jpg

looks darker in real life....eeekkkkkkkkkk!:


----------



## grandbleu

I see a line! :dust:


----------



## 4magpies

I see a line on the bottom but not on the top.

Xxx


----------



## pink80

I see a line on the IC!!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

I see a line on the IC too!


----------



## grandbleu

I see the line on both but the IC is easier and darker and the top one is a "screen tilter" but I still see it.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I can't see anything BUT I am not so good at spotting these, hope it's a :bfp: Sticky :dust:

Joey good luck tomorrow, I just know that everything will be fine :hugs:

Well cramping around my left ovary continued today and earlier I got an almost positive OPK so thinking I haven't ovulated yet :cry: I have told DH we will just have to keep up the bedding until FF confirms ovulation and he said Ok but I am now stressed that it won't happen this cycle.
I don't understand it, clomid has always worked for me before but I have never been this late in ovulating :cry:

4magpies that is amazing news hun (peeked at your journal) I am so happy for you :hugs:

PMA is starting to wane today, possibly as I took my two days off from the gym in a row this week so I am feeling the effects of cold turkey endorphins rush???


----------



## katiekittykat

It's just a glitch Feisty - the good news is that you are ovulating. :hugs: And the egg that comes will be a great big ripe one xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Katie, I sure do hope so :flower:

I stopped taking the EPO yesterday though as my temp dropped a little bit :wacko: I will just keep on doing everything to get that :bfp: so that when my little eggy is finally released I will know that I have done everything possible to catch it!

You have restored my PMA chickadee, thank you :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

Feisty Fidget said:


> Thanks Katie, I sure do hope so :flower:
> 
> I stopped taking the EPO yesterday though as my temp dropped a little bit :wacko: I will just keep on doing everything to get that :bfp: so that when my little eggy is finally released I will know that I have done everything possible to catch it!
> 
> You have restored my PMA chickadee, thank you :hugs:

No probs :hugs: I stopped taking the EPO when I got the +opk, and the AC. I did take some AC this morning as I was sure I hadn't ov'd....but now I think I have after all :dohh:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ooops!

How were you taking your temperature wrong then? Just off to do the final part of Mia's fertility spell which will hopefully bring us good luck this cycle. I have put the rose quatrz pendant straight on a necklace where I haven't taken it off since getting it yesterday.

Mia also said that oranges are proven to help fertility??? I had two satsuma's today just in case :haha:


----------



## katiekittykat

Feisty Fidget said:


> Ooops!
> 
> How were you taking your temperature wrong then? Just off to do the final part of Mia's fertility spell which will hopefully bring us good luck this cycle. I have put the rose quatrz pendant straight on a necklace where I haven't taken it off since getting it yesterday.
> 
> Mia also said that oranges are proven to help fertility??? I had two satsuma's today just in case :haha:

I wasn't waiting for the beeps before I looked at the temp :dohh: I can just see the display out of the corner of my eye and stopped when my temp stopped going up....

Good luck with the spell!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Doh! I generally nod off taking my temp (I set the alarm at 6am regardless of when I need to get up) so the beeps stop me from falling asleep and inhaling my thermometer :haha:

Did the spell and hoping it will work. I find it slightly positive that despite my body gearing up to ovulate it has held off until the spell is complete! :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Feisty Fidget said:


> Doh! I generally nod off taking my temp (I set the alarm at 6am regardless of when I need to get up) so the beeps stop me from falling asleep and inhaling my thermometer :haha:
> 
> Did the spell and hoping it will work. I find it slightly positive that despite my body gearing up to ovulate it has held off until the spell is complete! :happydance:

haha i choked on mine the other morning:haha: twas funny! not at the time tho :shock:


----------



## LindsayA

Babyhopes i really hope that is your BFP!!!!! Fxed for you!!!! xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Wooooooooooot.... I spy another BFP!!! :wohoo: I def see a line!! xxxx


----------



## pink80

*Feisty* I really hope that eggy pops out soon!!

*Katie* glad you've worked out your thermometer :haha:

*Babyhopes* I really hope this is your :bfp: - just peaked at your chart, our cycles started on the same day and we OV'd on the same day :thumbup:

*Mummycat* when are you testing???

Xxxx


----------



## MummyCat

In the morning.... but I think it might be too soon! Hubby bought me a digi... have a feeling it might not pick up hcg in early days... but AF due on Sat... so technically will only be 2 days early! (but only 10/11dpo)


----------



## MummyCat

BFN ladies.... 

But it's kinda what I expected. Will try again as planned on Sat morning. 

ps.. Hate BFN's :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Fingers crossed Mummycat xxx

Well ladies, FF has decided I didn't ovulate on Sunday after all :wacko:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls dtd last night. May try tonight if oh is up for it but into my 2ww now.

Fx'd this is it for me.

Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

4magpies said:


> Hey girls dtd last night. May try tonight if oh is up for it but into my 2ww now.
> 
> Fx'd this is it for me.
> 
> Xxx

Fingers crossed for you and hopefully I'll be joining you (for real!) in the 2WW in the next couple of days!


----------



## babyhopes2010

just tested its :bfp: yey :wohoo:


----------



## pink80

*Mummycat* sorry it's was a :bfn: mine was in the morning of 10dpo

*Rachael* sorry about FF messing around, have you still been doing OPK's?

*Mags* Woohoo for DTD fx'd you catch the eggy!!!

xx


----------



## pink80

babyhopes2010 said:


> just tested its :bfp: yey :wohoo:

OMG Congrats!!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

:) i didnt get hint of line till yesterday 12dpo and look at my chart i thought i was out :shock:


----------



## bumpdreams

I am still waiting on AF she was supposed to be here on the 8th. My cycles have always been normal except for last year when my cycle disappeared for a month between May and June. Is there a difference between blue and pink dye tests? Cause I have taken two blue ones and they both came back negative... I took one on the 12th and one yesterday, the 18th. I got an inconclusive test on the 18th and a negative on the 12th. My doctor isn't available for a few months and the E.R. is way too expensive to go to. So right now I am just waiting on something to happen, right now I will be happy to see AF or to start getting bigger!
I have many symptoms as well I got nausous this morning, my BBs have been sore for a week now, my lower back hurts, I am moody as hell *according to my DH*, I don't know what is going on with me!!!!!
Congrats on the BFP Bumphopes
Good luck Joey I have my FXed for you!
Good luck MummyCat


----------



## pink80

We've got the exact same dates Hun :D


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol well im 13dpo i ov late :) xx
igi is bfn at the momment but every tests are lines :) x


----------



## Rachael1981

Pink - I'm still doing the OPK's and I'm sure they're getting darker! Just done one now, figured FMU would be ok as I was up to pee around 4am :haha:

I'll test again later and fingers crossed it will be darker again.

Bumprdreams - try a pink dye test!

Babyhopes - I'll say it again, congratulations :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## pink80

babyhopes2010 said:


> lol well im 13dpo i ov late :) xx
> igi is bfn at the momment but every tests are lines :) x

So am I :D - my cycle started on 16 Dec and OV'd in 7 JAN!!


----------



## pink80

Good luck with the OPK *Rachael* :thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

Rach, my OPK's dont fade in and out.

I always used to get a feint line, then BOOM positive, maybe for 2 days some months then straight back to nothing.

This was only on persona sticks though, I never got a positive on cheap opks.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Rachael1981 said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls dtd last night. May try tonight if oh is up for it but into my 2ww now.
> 
> Fx'd this is it for me.
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Fingers crossed for you and hopefully I'll be joining you (for real!) in the 2WW in the next couple of days!Click to expand...

Be lovely to have a 2WW buddy!



babyhopes2010 said:


> just tested its :bfp: yey :wohoo:

Congrats!!!!!! So happy for you.

And thanks pink. :hugs:

And thanks to everyone else who was sending me RIGHT vibes. Lets hope it worked!!

xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

pink80 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> lol well im 13dpo i ov late :) xx
> igi is bfn at the momment but every tests are lines :) x
> 
> So am I :D - my cycle started on 16 Dec and OV'd in 7 JAN!!Click to expand...

me to thats creepy cd1 was 16/12 and ov 7/1 :wohoo:


----------



## Rachael1981

Magpies - I don't whether they are getting slightly darker or not - I've not kept any of my other OPK's to compare! Hopefully I get a +ve at some point today as OH is coming down tonight until Sunday afternoon :winkwink:

Would be great to be 2ww buddies, we can help each other symptom spot :rofl:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Congratulations hope4babies :happydance: Told you I was rubbish at spotting those things :haha:

Rachael we are both in limbo on the ovulation front and it is driving me insane :wacko:

Ended up having a huge fight with DH last night (the first one since BEFORE we were pregnant) because he ahem couldn't finish :blush: He appologised and I said I wasn't angry just dissapointed (I meant dissapointed that yet again my body is messing us about and we have missed our chance) He hit the roof and isn't speaking to me. I then stormed off into the other room telling him that he obviously thinks it's all my fault that we aren't parents yet due to my messed up body - no response. So I sat down and had a huge cry thinking that we should be over half way now and for everything we have lost.

I did tell him this morning that I didn't think it was possible for me to feel any worse about my body constantly messing up, but that some how he managed it - again no response :cry:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh btw temperature has gone up a little but as I now know it is highly unlikely to get another positive OPK after you ovulated I think my body is just being an arse :cry:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3088f2


----------



## Rachael1981

It's driving me insane too :wacko:

I hope you sort things out with your DH :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Ahh feisty.

Me and OH argued last night because he quote "was too tired" to DTD. Well, I just went yeah, whatever, you can shove it up your bum kinda thing, not doing anything for you. All I want is a bit of sex!!

We made up, he apologised and I got my jizz and we had aweeeeeesome sex. Although I am a bit worried as we didnt do any missionary, he ended up actually doing it in my kinda doggy style but apparently thats good if you have a tilted uterus (which I do...) hmmmm....

See this is why I don't temp/opk and stuff anymore. I used to get so mad because things werent "right". I am attuned to my body now so I just go off my ov pains and CM.

Hope you girls are okay. :hugs:

TTC can be such a stressful time. Dont think men realise TBH. 

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'd be inclined to think you ovulated on CD17 looking at your chart. Also, it *may* be possible to get another +ve OPK if you ovulate twice - i've read if you do ovulate twice then it's usually within 24 hours of the first. Who knows :shrug:


----------



## 4magpies

Looking at that chart Fiesty I would say you ovulated CD18.

But I am a noob at all that, although I have done their email learning thing a long time ago when I did chart.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Scrap that I'm being a tard and looking at your august chart!! Ooops. *blush*

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Well, despite using my thermometer correctly :blush:, my temp today is one of the lowest I've had this cycle. God alone knows what's going on.

I've fiddled with FF and if it sky-rockets tomorrow, ov will still be confirmed for cd47. 

I have made an appointment to see the doctor though - on Monday, which will be cd54. Way beyond a joke.


----------



## 4magpies

Hope the doc sorts you out Katie!!

If I don't get duffed this cycle I get lovely blood tests next!!

xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Katie :hugs: Make sure you are really pushy at the doctors. They have an awful habit of just brushing all ttc things aside until you have been trying for over a year.

I was thinking CD17 too Rachael but my temperatures have never been slow rising before after ovulation :wacko: I did consider that I may have ovulated twice but think that it would have made more of a difference to my temperatures if I did.

After my initial funk this morning I refuse to give up! I will be returning to the gym in a little bit (haven't been for the last two days, so now have to go every day this week to make up for it!) And I am not groveling to DH, I have told him he has no right to be hurt by his lack of performance as I am the one with the fu*$£d up body who is holding us back. He is such a dick at times though, 99.5% of the time we are blissfully happy but when we do argue he has to drag things out for ages and make me feel terrible before he decides on his terms whether to talk to me again or not - immature or what!

Thanks the PMA boost my lovelies :flower:


----------



## Rachael1981

I think that's men all over Feisty!

CD17 does look good, and the slow rise in temps could be due to a second ovulation :shrug:

I'm FF will let you know tomorrow if your temp rises again.

Good luck at the gym, I'm sure that will help you feel better :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

See we argue quite alot, well more like little tiffs but make up very quickly. Lol.

Its just our thing I suppose.

I need to get on my wii tonight not been on for a few days been feeling lazy and lots of BD has tired me out!!

Katie yeah make sure you push. I had to take my mum with me to get me refered to the gynae... (I was 22 at the time!! Lol).

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

We bicker quite a lot as well, but make up like an hour later. Neither of us are bed-tempered, but we're both quite quick-tempered :blush:

Don't worry - I will be pushy! This isn't so much TTC related as 'my body's not working properly and I need you to fix it'. Even if I wasn't TTC and tracking my cycles I would be having a canary if I hadn't had a period in 7 weeks!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

That is a very good point Katie, although I have heard that Doctors class missing one period as 'normal' fingers crossed that you will get a nice doctor. I learnt the hard way that is is pointless being nice to a GP when you need something, just after our loss our Doctor argued with me about guidelines ttc again straight away. When I pointed out that her facts were out-dated she didn't take it to kindly. I then had my beliefs backed up by two different midwives who told us it was fine to start ttc immediately if we felt ready :wacko:

DH has actually gotten over it already! :huh: I think the fact I told him he made me cry (although emotional over stories I have read or TV I generally don't cry over something personal unless it's a big deal) and now he's feeling guilty :haha: I shall use my advantage to try and get some :spermy: tonight!

4magpies I cannot recommend exercise enough, yes I hate it whilst I am doing it BUT afterwards it feels great. I am pushing 300 calories a session which toted up makes 1500 a week (about a daily intake) do you think it's too much? I would hate my body to go into shock and mess up my cycles even more.

Rachael perhaps you are right, we will just have to see tomorrow!


----------



## 4magpies

I used to go the gym everyday.

That's what I was doing 1st time I got pregnant....! So no I don't think it will cause any harm but you can do too much.

I was doing an hour on the spinning bike every night, weights alternate nights, a class 2 days a week and a swim every other night.

God I used to be so fit! Lol.

xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

4magpies said:


> I used to go the gym everyday.
> 
> That's what I was doing 1st time I got pregnant....! So no I don't think it will cause any harm but you can do too much.
> 
> I was doing an hour on the spinning bike every night, weights alternate nights, a class 2 days a week and a swim every other night.
> 
> God I used to be so fit! Lol.
> 
> xxx

Wow 4magpies that knackers me out just thinking about it :haha: I think in that case my 300 calories should be fine as I manage to do that in about 40 minutes. I also seem to suffer with a high heart rate (gym instructor pointed it out and was very shocked :blush:) so am always careful not to push too hard.

I am dying for a pee and my mouth feels like a desert, 1 hour and 45 minutes before I can :test: Wondering what today's OPK will reveal :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Thats all I used to do though, I was single and still lived at home.

Then I met Phillip and got nice and fat! Haha.

Oooh I am excited too see what your opk says.

xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ah comfort spread, I am pretty sure we are guilty of that :haha:

Hour and 5 minutes to go....So......Thirsty! :lol:


----------



## 4magpies

35 mins till I finish work! yeeey! And its friday tomorrow.

Boobs have gone tender so I deffo ov'd yesterday!

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm absolutely exhausted today....I hope it's a good sign lol


----------



## Rachael1981

I've had 4 -ve OPK's today, think I'm addicted to POAS :wacko:

I guess I should see what tomorrow's temp brings.....


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sounding good Katie!

My (o)(o) have been tender for the last few days but not sure what to think atm :haha:

Just plugged all my info into myfertilitycharts and they have no idea when I ovulated or if I ovulated either :wacko: Have read up on slow rising post ovulation temperatures and apparently there has to be at least a 0.4 degree increase which I don't have :brat:


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> I've had 4 -ve OPK's today, think I'm addicted to POAS :wacko:
> 
> I guess I should see what tomorrow's temp brings.....

:wohoo: We said it would be Thursday! Happy BDing!


----------



## Rachael1981

He'll be here about 8pm. Think I'm just gunna forget OPK's this weekend and concentrate on BDing, not much I can do if I don't Ov while he's here anyway :shrug:


----------



## 4magpies

Good luck rach!

Xxx


----------



## joey300187

i cant remeber what ttc forum it was i said id let everyone know how my scan went so putting it on both lol. saw the sac and yolk. sac measured to be 5 weeks but apparently they can be upto 5 days out so i could still be as far gone as i think o maybe just ov's a little later. anyways they are happy with the size and what they saw got another scan next wed so hopefully will see more. ;) xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations Joey, hope it all keeps going well for you!

4magpies - thanks! I have an ache on my right side like I normally get when I ovulate, so maybe this is it? We shall see I guess!


----------



## cajunbabe

Congrats Joey! That is awesome.


----------



## MummyCat

Congrats Joey!! :dance: Hope you get a heartbeat next week xxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

pop me down for bfp :wohoo:
ok so flash is on so lines are shite lol

and my wees weak so i keep peeing lol
https://img33.imageshack.us/img33/6040/dscn1376xz.jpg

https://img411.imageshack.us/img411/2540/99645143.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LindsayA

babyhopes2010 said:


> pop me down for bfp :wohoo:
> ok so flash is on so lines are shite lol
> 
> and my wees weak so i keep peeing lol
> https://img33.imageshack.us/img33/6040/dscn1376xz.jpg
> 
> https://img411.imageshack.us/img411/2540/99645143.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So happy for you!!!!! i hope it is a sticky bean for you!!!!

xx:happydance:


----------



## cajunbabe

Wow, congrats! All these BFPs, I hope I get mine soon!


----------



## LindsayA

Yes me too!!!!!

Fxed for us all xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Congratulations babyhopes :hugs: I have updated the first post - you are our third :bfp: I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:

Joey thank you so much for keeping us updated :hugs: Please let us know how you get on next week!

Well negative OPK earlier, I don't know what is going on! :brat:


----------



## 4magpies

Good news joey.

Rach sounds like your on your RIGHT this month too. Hehe!!

xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

its true about pos opks and pregnancy i got pos opks today :) x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ok so one of the other lovelies suggested using the temperature adjuster for my temp on CD16 as it was taken an hour and a half later then usual so I did and it is now showing this;

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3088f2

I know that if I took my OPK results out then it would say I ovulated CD13 (same as last cycle) but that doesn't account for why I got positive results???? I know I am sounding like a stuck record but it is driving me crazy! :wacko:

Any more wonderful advice ladies :flower: I know that I can pretty much only wait it out but that's not helping my craziness now! :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

yep u ovulated cd13 xx


----------



## shelleney

Aww, glad it was good news Joey. Fingers crossed for wednesdays scan.
Congratulations Babyhopes. Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months.
Hope everyone who is waiting for their +OPK gets one soon....
xx


----------



## 4magpies

I am feeling so good about this month... gonna go work out what my due date would be... Lol.

xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Babyhopes :hugs:

Fingers crossed were in with a chance then as we dtd CD12, do you think I should take out my OPK results? They were a touch lighter then the control band but the darkest I have ever had.


----------



## Rachael1981

If i adjust today's temp as i took it 30 mins early i get my crosshairs back. Going to just see how it goes now i think and star over with the opks next cycle and get more sensitive ones. Gunna take it as I'm 4dpo for now, 2 weeks til I test as I'm determined not to test until 3rd Feb as that would have been my mums birthday


----------



## LindsayA

Rachael1981 said:


> If i adjust today's temp as i took it 30 mins early i get my crosshairs back. Going to just see how it goes now i think and star over with the opks next cycle and get more sensitive ones. Gunna take it as I'm 4dpo for now, 2 weeks til I test as I'm determined not to test until 3rd Feb as that would have been my mums birthday

:hugs: \i hope that it brings you luck that day!!!:hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Hope you manage to sit it out rach.

2dpo for me. 8 to go!

X


----------



## Rachael1981

5dpo today, ff has put the crosshairs back and this time they're not dashed. Still confused as today's temp is lower than yesterday's


----------



## babyhopes2010

Ok here my frer its getting darker,wish it would be as dark as other tests :)
https://img695.imageshack.us/img695/5278/dscn1388n.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

Rachael1981 said:


> 5dpo today, ff has put the crosshairs back and this time they're not dashed. Still confused as today's temp is lower than yesterday's

dont worry hun this was my chart
https://img577.imageshack.us/img577/594/janchartingupdate.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rachael1981

Scrap that it's still dashed, was using my phone and mobile site showed a solid line lol


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Rachael the month we conceived sprout my lines were dashed :hugs: Always in with a chance!

Well the good news is that after driving you all potty yesterday with my ovulation/opk saga Fertility Friend has confirmed my ovulation as most of you lovelies said at CD17. I kept my none adjusted temperature in and recorded both my positive OPK tests and it is still saying definite :happydance:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3088f2

I had some CM that I wasn't too sure about so recorded it as creamy (I don't do an internal scan so my CM has usually been sat there for a while iykwim :blush: which probably gives me false readings) and as soon as I took it out my crosshairs went from dashed to definite. I have never had a definite ovulation date before :dance:

I will be testing on the 6th Feb providing the :witch: hasn't put in an unwelcome appearence.

Sticky :dust: to all my lovelies xxx


----------



## 4magpies

FX'd for you fiesty.

Am I the only one who will be testing early then? Lol.

xxx


----------



## gilmore85

4magpies said:


> I am feeling so good about this month... gonna go work out what my due date would be... Lol.
> 
> xxx

i do this every month anyway lol think ive lost the plot. 

Current EDD would be 14th october but dont think we have dtd at the right time so already looking forward the the next which would mean EDD 10.11.11 :dohh: cant help it lol


----------



## babysimpson

Just needing some thoughts on this one please girls...

Been getting quite a lot of discharge recently but last night when I went to the loo my urine was smelly which is a sign of a UTI infection. I've had UTI infections in the past BUT only happens when I fall pregnant. I also had a horrible taste in my mouth which was so bad that I had to brush my teeth for the second time and use the mouthwash again. Taste was still there and is stronger this morning. I've had a terrible headache this morning and nausea too but I think this is due to the taste in my mouth.

Annoying thing is that I'm recovering from the flu so I'm not sure if this is all happening because of that. Going by my last af I'm not due until the 9th Feb. Last af was a week late, very light and only lasted 3 days when normally the shortest would be 5.


----------



## 4magpies

babysimpson said:


> Just needing some thoughts on this one please girls...
> 
> Been getting quite a lot of discharge recently but last night when I went to the loo my urine was smelly which is a sign of a UTI infection. I've had UTI infections in the past BUT only happens when I fall pregnant. I also had a horrible taste in my mouth which was so bad that I had to brush my teeth for the second time and use the mouthwash again. Taste was still there and is stronger this morning. I've had a terrible headache this morning and nausea too but I think this is due to the taste in my mouth.
> 
> Annoying thing is that I'm recovering from the flu so I'm not sure if this is all happening because of that. Going by my last af I'm not due until the 9th Feb. Last af was a week late, very light and only lasted 3 days when normally the shortest would be 5.

All I can say is test?

x


----------



## 4magpies

gilmore85 said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling so good about this month... gonna go work out what my due date would be... Lol.
> 
> xxx
> 
> i do this every month anyway lol think ive lost the plot.
> 
> Current EDD would be 14th october but dont think we have dtd at the right time so already looking forward the the next which would mean EDD 10.11.11 :dohh: cant help it lolClick to expand...

I havent worked out next month cause I am CONVINCED this is my month. Haha.

We shall see I guess? I would be due 12th Oct so we would be 2 days apart. ;)

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Mine will be 9th October lol x


----------



## babysimpson

Mine would be the 16th October which would tie in to Jenny's prediction of birth date referencing to the 15ht and the 23rd


----------



## babysimpson

Would it not be too early to test if I'm not due until the 9th feb - 3 weeks away?


----------



## 4magpies

babysimpson said:


> Would it not be too early to test if I'm not due until the 9th feb - 3 weeks away?

Yeah but if you last AF wasnt a proper AF then you could be pregnant? If you get me.

For this cycle you wont have even ovulated yet so far too early for preg symptoms.

Hope that helps?

xx


----------



## spykey_uk

I say :test: 

I'm approaching my fertile time so it's time to grab hubby for some :sex: soon! :rofl:

Fertility friend says that I am possibly fertile now but I haven't had the right CM or a positive on my OPKs. I'll probably do the deed tonight anyway to be on the safe side!


----------



## babysimpson

Never thought of that but I've got it in my head that it's all to do with the flu / bug that I have at the moment.


----------



## 4magpies

I did it on the safe side and it turned out to be the day before ov!! Better safe than sorry!

xxx


----------



## spykey_uk

Yes you could be right - just because there's no signs now doesn't mean it's definitely not. 

Oh well, I guess I'll have to have lots of :sex: this weekend - what a shame! :rofl: x


----------



## 4magpies

It's a hard lift isnt it. I am shattered from all the BD we have been doing. This weekend I plan to sleep, ALOT.

xxx


----------



## spykey_uk

It is a tiring old game isn't it?! :D

The only trouble is we're babysitting a 2 year old on Saturday night/Sunday morning so will have to try and squeeze some in before she gets there and as soon as she's gone! :rofl: x


----------



## cajunbabe

Anyone have some home remedies for sore throat and chest congestion?


----------



## gilmore85

ok ladies i think i'm gonna start temping i know you've got to get a BBT one that goes to 2 decimal places but what would you ladies say is the best brand?


----------



## Rachael1981

Just to confuse things further i just got a positive opk lol


----------



## 4magpies

Oooh Rach. Get on it!!!

I got mine from boots with a little book and a thing to put your own charts in.

xxx


----------



## pink80

I got the boots one too

xx


----------



## gilmore85

boots it is then lol xx


----------



## spykey_uk

Yes mine was boots too :D x


----------



## hope4bump

Hi ladies :)
Just to let you know I got my BFP today :) This thread must be lucky for me... Please let it be a sticky xx


----------



## cajunbabe

Congrats!! Hope it is sticky too!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations! Hopefully the rest of us won't be far behind you! xxx


----------



## 4magpies

hope4bump said:


> Hi ladies :)
> Just to let you know I got my BFP today :) This thread must be lucky for me... Please let it be a sticky xx

Congrats!!! Awesome news!!!

xxx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Congratulations hope4bump, wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months xx

Let's hope many more BFP's to come soon :dust: :dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

4magpies said:


> Oooh Rach. Get on it!!!
> 
> I got mine from boots with a little book and a thing to put your own charts in.
> 
> xxx

Already am on it :winkwink:

Going to need next week to recover from this weekend :rofl:


----------



## 4magpies

I am using this weekend to recover from this week! Aha.

I am so exhausted. OH said he's running a bath for me so its ready for when I get in.

xx


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations hope4bump! Thats great news!
Hope its a sticky one :dust:
xx


----------



## Rachael1981

That's lovely of him :D

Mine's getting us a takeaway after having a pub lunch in Durham :D


----------



## 4magpies

Mmmm takeaway.

I dunno what we are having for tea. All I have left is gammon as tomorrow is food shop day! Yeeey.

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I do my shopping online as I don't have a car right now, makes life so much easier :D


----------



## spykey_uk

We're out of food too - I was just thinking what on earth am I going to make for tea? 

May have to dash to tescos before hubby gets home! x


----------



## MummyCat

hope4bump said:


> Hi ladies :)
> Just to let you know I got my BFP today :) This thread must be lucky for me... Please let it be a sticky xx

:wohoo: Baie geluk liefie!!!!!!! So thrilled for you!! Glad that you conquered those awkward cycles!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Rachael1981 said:


> I do my shopping online as I don't have a car right now, makes life so much easier :D

I eat/buy alot of fresh fruit and veg and I am funny about it so I just have to do my own. Lol.

xxx


----------



## spykey_uk

Congratulations hope4bump! So so happy for you! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months! x


----------



## pink80

hope4bump said:


> Hi ladies :)
> Just to let you know I got my BFP today :) This thread must be lucky for me... Please let it be a sticky xx

Congrats - H&H 9 months

xx


----------



## LindsayA

:happydance:hope4bump:happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Yay!!!! I am liking all the BFP on this thread fxed we all get our BFP soon!!!!!!!!

xxx:flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

mm chippy chips :munch:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

OMG hope4bump I must be flipping psychic! When I was updating BabyHopes :bfp: yesterday I almost put it on yours as I was convinced that you were pregnant too :wacko:
Congratulations darling, here's to a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs: Sending you lots of sticky :dust:

I got my bbt off of ebay as I am cheap :haha: I did look at getting the boots one though but it was a lot more expensive and I got free OPKs and HPTs with my ebay one :lol:

Symptom spotting already :wacko: to try and calm myself I have had a glass of malibu, well I am only 3dpo so implantation will not of even occured yet so I think I am safe ;)

I used to do my shopping online as it saves time but last week Tesco lied stating they had tried to deliver and we were out (all lies we were in all evening) and that they had left an answering machine message to tell us this (I double checked the number they had which was correct but no message :growlmad:) When I tried to get them to deliver ASAP as we had the inlaws round for dinner I was told that I would just have to re-order online!


----------



## cajunbabe

:witch: is due tomorrow for me, but I don't think she will be coming on time, we will see if my theory is correct soon!


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Congratulations Hope4bump and Babyhopes :yipee::headspin::yipee:

Wishing you both a happy and healthy 9 months.

Its great to see the BFP's coming quickly now, but we still need more

Good luck everyone and:dust:


----------



## MummyCat

Hello ladies....

I need your eyes... Hubby and I *think* we have a faint line this morning! (on 12dpo with suspected implantation on 9/10 dpo)

I think if AF doesn't arrive today we'll test again tomorrow! 

(I've opened the test up as all the others came out too blurry!!) it may be easier for us to see it than it is on the pic, as we can tilt it :D
 



Attached Files:







_MG_9541.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pink80

Oh Mummycat I think I can see something, I really hope this is it for you :thumbup:

xx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun! I'm hoping tomorrow will be a little darker... enough to confirm BFP at least! 

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Rachael1981

I can see something and I'm on my phone!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I too can see something mummycat - wow we are having a rush of :bfp: this week aren't we :dance:

Do another with FMU and let us know asap :hugs:

Off to do a combination of pilates, thai chi and yoga this morning to try and chill me out after some stressful news that we had yesterday. I will NOT let this impact on our chances this month!


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Rachael and Feisty...

OMG Feisty... I hope you are ok!!... enjoy that class it sounds super relaxing!!


----------



## grandbleu

*Feisty* - :hugs: Hope you are OK.

*MummyCat* - hope this is leading to your BFP...I'm really bad with spotting lines especially on Blue Dye tests...I actually don't even know where to look:shrug: but if you see it and OH sees it and so do these girls...well I'd go with it! :) :dust:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey cat. I'm on my phone and can't see it. But my eyes are rubbish!

Xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

i took a digi and got a fright :cry:?????Is this beany gonna end?
bfn on digi :hissy:
frer pic was taken at 3mins and is def bfp.
https://img13.imageshack.us/img13/6874/rszdscn1394.jpg

this is my bbt chart!

https://img402.imageshack.us/img402/6341/janxh.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 4magpies

It's prob just too early for a digi.

Xxx


----------



## MummyCat

babyhopes2010 said:


> i took a digi and got a fright :cry:?????Is this beany gonna end?
> bfn on digi :hissy:
> frer pic was taken at 3mins and is def bfp.
> https://img13.imageshack.us/img13/6874/rszdscn1394.jpg
> 
> this is my bbt chart!
> 
> https://img402.imageshack.us/img402/6341/janxh.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Oh hun... that's so frustrating!!

I would say that as long as you dont start bleeding, its likely that your hcg levels are just slow to rise.

Maybe book an appt with doc to get bloods done? xx


----------



## joey300187

hey sweetie. i personally cant see a line but am rubbish at seeing them on ehre. struggle to see mine on the comp! lol. sure it will be the BFP tho ;) cant wait to hear my good news 2morra. well need a bump buddie lol xxxx


----------



## MummyCat

joey300187 said:


> hey sweetie. i personally cant see a line but am rubbish at seeing them on ehre. struggle to see mine on the comp! lol. sure it will be the BFP tho ;) cant wait to hear my good news 2morra. well need a bump buddie lol xxxx

Thanks hun!! I'm trying not to get too hopeful... but would love to be your bump buddy!!


----------



## joey300187

bless you i know whatu mean but i believe pma helps. plus i really do believe it'll be this month ;) such an ace birthday pressie xxx
OMG just seen ur ticker! your holiday is well soon! rather jealous xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Ahhh... thank you honey!! Yes.. I think for the big 30 I need a big pressie like a BFP :D I'll keep thinking positively!! I promise!! :D

Will let you know how I get on tomorrow!! xx Oh and thanks... not long to go now!! Will be packing this time next week!! xx


----------



## joey300187

how exciting! got lots to look forward to ;) xx


----------



## Beaney192

Hey just thought i would leave a msg saying I got my BFP yesterday im so happy xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats. Looks like this is a lucky thread.

Hope its lucky for the rest of us!

xx


----------



## pink80

Congrats - they really are coming thick and fast now!!

How are you *Mags* - are you 3dpo now?


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah 3DPO, I am good, feel a bit sick but did yesterday. Had some cramps today but far too early for anything to be happeneing. *shrugs*

You? 

xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Congrats Beaney!!! :wohoo: :dust: for a sticky bean xxx


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Beaney! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!

Mummycat, i can see a + sign on the left hand side. is that what you can see? if so - congratulations!

xx


----------



## shelleney

Hey Feisty.
sorry to hear about your stressful news :hugs:

Hey babyhopes, try not to worry. digis are notorious for not picking up early BFPs. Try to relax, the other test is positive! :hugs:
xx


----------



## spykey_uk

Ooh what a lucky thread, congrats Beaney! Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months!

I've not OV'd yet, but got a faint line on my OPK today so hopefully not long now. Fingers crossed this will be a lucky thread for all of us! x


----------



## MummyCat

shelleney said:


> Congratulations Beaney! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> Mummycat, i can see a + sign on the left hand side. is that what you can see? if so - congratulations!
> 
> xx

Yep... the horizontal line will always be there, but it's the vertical line that means pregnant!!

Hubby's gone off to get more tests for me for tomorrow! Non of our stores hold the red dye tests! :grr: so I'll have to make do with this one, just compare the lines! 

Will be back tomorrow! :D In the meantime... I'll be shaking pom poms for all the positive news on this thread!! :dance:


----------



## cajunbabe

Question for all you girls! We kept our niece last night and at about 4am she woke up with a bad dream. I, of course, had to get up and tend to her because hubby was snoring away. Anyhow, I usually take my temp at 7:30, but I didn't get back to sleep until like 430 - 445 and she woke up again at about 7am. I took my temp and it was 98.66, which is about .2 higher than normal. What do you girls think? Use it or discard?


----------



## cajunbabe

Congrats to everyone who got their BFPs!! Cat, I think I can see something, hope it is a true BFP!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

baby hopes it is just too early hun, don't fret as long as you are picking them up on the none digis then there is nothing to worry about :hugs:

Thanks ladies for all your concern, I left my old job after our loss as feel the stress of it paid a role in losing sprout. I had another job with the PCT lined up since 8th December, they phoned yesterday to say they aren't happy with my references and are terminating my rights to the the job. I spoke to my old boss who swears it was a good reference! Back to the job hunting, hopefully this lucky thread will rub off on me and I will have a :bfp: to console me soon.

Cajunbabe, go with your first temperature BUT use a temperature adjuster to put it to what it would have been if taken at your usual time - just remember to make a note of the original reading and why you adjusted it. Fertility Friend has their own temperature adjuster - hope this helps.

xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Oh Feisty... that really sucks!! :( How mean is that???? Ridiculous!!! I hope whoever gave you a bad reference feels guilty about it forever more!! BFP for you soon babe!!

So... I have to tell you all.... Hubby's just been to the shops and walks in with arms full of Sainsbury's bags.. he says.... "I've found a way to guarantee you are pregnant" and pulls out a pack of Ovulation Sticks. :) i've never used one in my life... his logic is that he just spent £20 on items he hopes i don't have to use! :rofl:

Love him! :D


----------



## katiekittykat

Hope this is it for you Mummycat :hugs:

Feisty - you should ask to see a copy of the reference. I seem to remember something from Employment Law about not being able to give a bad reference....:shrug:


----------



## joey300187

MummyCat said:


> Oh Feisty... that really sucks!! :( How mean is that???? Ridiculous!!! I hope whoever gave you a bad reference feels guilty about it forever more!! BFP for you soon babe!!
> 
> So... I have to tell you all.... Hubby's just been to the shops and walks in with arms full of Sainsbury's bags.. he says.... "I've found a way to guarantee you are pregnant" and pulls out a pack of Ovulation Sticks. :) i've never used one in my life... his logic is that he just spent £20 on items he hopes i don't have to use! :rofl:
> 
> Love him! :D

thats so sweet of him made me smile ;) hehe xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

i booked a holiday for end may 2011 now im pregant :haha: ill be 21 wks with my fat belly on the beach! I knew this would happen,sods law :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

katiekittykat said:


> Hope this is it for you Mummycat :hugs:
> 
> Feisty - you should ask to see a copy of the reference. I seem to remember something from Employment Law about not being able to give a bad reference....:shrug:

 u are entiltled to see what they said,they cant give u bad reference but they can leave stuff out which would indicate a bad ref for example:never mentioning sick leave for example o saying no comment xx


----------



## LindsayA

MummyCat said:


> Oh Feisty... that really sucks!! :( How mean is that???? Ridiculous!!! I hope whoever gave you a bad reference feels guilty about it forever more!! BFP for you soon babe!!
> 
> So... I have to tell you all.... Hubby's just been to the shops and walks in with arms full of Sainsbury's bags.. he says.... "I've found a way to guarantee you are pregnant" and pulls out a pack of Ovulation Sticks. :) i've never used one in my life... his logic is that he just spent £20 on items he hopes i don't have to use! :rofl:
> 
> Love him! :D

I love this it made me smile! Fxed this is your BFP!!!!!:flower:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Joey and Lindsay!! :)

Feisty, I think the girls are right, you should ask to see it!! :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks my lovelies. I am demanding to see it because my old boss believes that there was nothing in there that should have caused this. My old boss thinks they are now recruiting internally due to budget cuts and are using them as an excuse. When I asked what was in my reference that was so bad they said they couldn't discuss it as they had to have permission from the referee. I got permission and when I phoned back they sounded really surprised and told me that they still had to write to my old boss to get written permission to release them :wacko: tbh I could have really done without this because if I do get my :bfp: soon then I am going to have to worry about getting a job whilst pregnant :brat: I would so love that worry though, in the nature
Of mummycats husband it will happen :lol:


----------



## MummyCat

LOL Feisty... what a wonderful problem to have!! :)

Morning lovelies.... annoyingly... another faint line after two min! :shrug: Feeling a little dispondent today!! This annoyingly happened when I fell pregnant with Lottie... I got my BFP about 6 days after I was due... :grr: 

So I think I might wait a couple days... AF was due Yesterday/today... no sign of her yet... so I'll just keep my fingers crossed and wait it out! (not easy for someone as impatient as I am)!

Hope you all have a good day, I shall mostly be stressing! :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Mummycat, I hope this is it for you!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Mummycat, the most important thing is that it IS showing two lines! :hugs:

It is a :bfp: for sure just taking a while for hcg levels to build and as you had this with Lottie I wouldn't be too worried darling :flower:

Lots of watery CM yesterday, it would seem my juices and EPO have finally kicked in but AFTER ovulation :dohh:


----------



## joey300187

i agree with above. if there is two linhes then its a positive plus if u had the same with Lottie then:happydance::happydance::happydance: lolo. sure itll be darker in a few days sweetie ;) xxxx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks ladies!!! You're sweethearts for encouraging me! :hugs: I've been on google (sin of all sins) this morning to research and if I only implanted at 10dpo (when I had all my bad cramping)... it's still very possible for there not to be enough HCG in system for a strong line! 

I hope this is the case!

Feisty.. watery CM is good hun!!!


----------



## pink80

joey300187 said:


> i agree with above. if there is two linhes then its a positive plus if u had the same with Lottie then:happydance::happydance::happydance: lolo. sure itll be darker in a few days sweetie ;) xxxx

^^^what she said^^^

Xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Mummycat, I had increased CM from about 9DPOish with sprout but it is waaaaay too early (started this cycle at 4dpo) which is why I think it may be due to all the juice :haha:

Google sometimes is your friend especially as it is just confirming what we have all said :hugs:

Have now switched my exercise regime to low impact so I don't hinder implantation. I have no idea if this is helping or not but it makes me feel better doing it :haha: It is swimming all the way for me at the moment as fingers crossed this will soon be the only exercise I can do :dance: I have been naughty and been in the sauna for five minutes today and friday BUT I figure it is still okay for now!
xxx


----------



## cajunbabe

Sitting here twiddling my fingers.. Still no sign of :witch:


----------



## katiekittykat

cajunbabe said:


> Sitting here twiddling my fingers.. Still no sign of :witch:

Still no sign of anything for me :nope:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Cajunbabe looking good!

Katie what DPO are you?? Or did the whole thermometer thing throw you completely?
xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Feisty Fidget said:


> Cajunbabe looking good!
> 
> Katie what DPO are you?? Or did the whole thermometer thing throw you completely?
> xxx

I'm on cd54 - I don't think Thermometergate caused too much confusion lol My temps are still low so it's safe to say I definitely haven't ovulated :nope:


----------



## MummyCat

Ahhhh Katie! That's awful hun!! :hugs: I hope your body behaves next cycle!!

Cajunbabe... oooooh... you tested??? xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Katie, I'm so sorry chick :hugs: Are you going to induce your :witch:?


----------



## cajunbabe

Haven't tested yet.. I am convinced it is late due to late ovulation! But my nipples are super-duper sensitive today - I don't ever recall that being the case any other month, but eh, I could be wrong.


----------



## Rachael1981

:test:


----------



## MummyCat

OMG... :test: (just in case) :D


----------



## cajunbabe

You don't think its too early? I would only be 11 dpo today. Maybe I will test tomorrow morning if AF still doesn't show. I usually get the :witch: in the middle of the night.


----------



## 4magpies

Test! 

Xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Well.. test if she doesn't show! :hugs: If you'd rather not see a BFN... then leave it a few more days :flower: xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm finally officially in the 2ww. How long before I go crazy?!


----------



## 4magpies

Erm... 3days.

Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm 3 DPO today, does that mean I'm crazy now?! xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Cajun I would wait it out until you are 15DPO but that is just me :flower:

Rachael so glad you finally ovulated :dance:

Fertility Friend is fecking me off :growlmad: I had a temp dip at 6DPO below cover-line this morning as I managed to kick off all my covers (except duvet) Over-night (in addition to duvet we have two large fleeces and a comforter :haha:) Which would explain my dip but FF decides that actually no my dip means I ovulated later :wacko: It was trying to put me at 4DPO - So I discarded the temperature :haha:

I am officially mental in the 2ww


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks Feisty! FF is sure this time, the crosshairs are solid and my temps are a lot higher than last time it thought I had ovulated!

I think I'll be joining you in being mental. This is my first ever 2ww and I know I'm going to be symptom spotting at every opportunity :wacko:

FF has a mind of it's own lol. Keep the temp discarded is what I say :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls... back to the grindstone... zzzz.

Gonna concentrate on my diet the next too days as got my weigh in on tomorrow night so that should help keep my mind off things.

Yey for 5DPO.

xxx


----------



## gilmore85

OMG I'm away from bnb for a few days and i miss all the :bfp:s lol
Congrats to everyone of you!!

Lots of :hugs: and :dust: to the rest of us!

I'm officially in the 2ww now and already its driving me crazy!


----------



## Rachael1981

Gilmore - you're the same 3DPO as me!

:dust: to you :hugs:


----------



## spykey_uk

I am currently OV spotting! I only got faint lines over the weekend on my OPKs but my CP is really good. My CM isn't right though.

I panicked this morning because my temperature rose and I was worried that I may have missed it (as we weren't able to have much :sex: over the weekend), but my OPKs still aren't reading an OV.

Fertility Friend seems to think that I am currently at my most fertile so looks like OV might be today or tomorrow. I will have to jump on hubby tonight! x


----------



## Rachael1981

Get jumping spykey!

Good luck :dust:


----------



## spykey_uk

Thanks Rachel! :D x


----------



## Rachael1981

Won't be long before you're joining those of us in the 2ww :D :haha:


----------



## spykey_uk

Oh god, the dreaded 2ww! :haha:

I hated it last month, every day I was POAS! x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm trying not to POAS until Feb 3rd.... we'll see if I hold out that long :wacko: x


----------



## spykey_uk

Last month was my first month so somehow I convinced myself that it was ok to start POASing at 6DPO! This month I'm going to try and hold out until at least 11-12DPO! :rofl: x


----------



## 4magpies

10DPO for me ladies.... roll on saturday! Haha.

More cramps today, dunno whats going on. 3 days on the trot. :(

xxx


----------



## gilmore85

Rachael1981 said:


> Gilmore - you're the same 3DPO as me!
> 
> :dust: to you :hugs:

WOOHOO future bump buddies :thumbup:

i'm waiting until the 4th to test though cos I hate looking at that blank test window


----------



## spykey_uk

Not long now 4magpies! :D

Looks like there will be a few tests on the 4th then! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you all! I think I will probably be testing around the 10th February, which could mean a Valentines surprise for hubby if I can keep my mouth shut that long! x


----------



## Rachael1981

AF is due on the 4th for me, but I'm testing on the 3rd as that would have been my Mum's birthday so I'm hoping she will be looking down on me and I won't be staring at a blank window [-o&lt;

Hopefully we can be bump buddies after being 2ww wait buddies :D


----------



## 4magpies

See I would have to keep my mouth shut for 2 weeks to surprise him (if I do get my BFP that is).

And I couldnt... Haha.

xxx


----------



## spykey_uk

I doubt I would be able to keep my mouth shut, so I'd probably bring Valentines forward and pretend it's to save money on our dinner out! I'm such a cheapskate that he'd probably believe that! :rofl: x


----------



## Rachael1981

There's no way I could keep my mouth shut that long! Plus Ian knows I'm due AF the day we go to Edinburgh, so unless she shows he'll be asking me if I am or not xxx :rofl:


----------



## 4magpies

I havent thought about how I am gonna tell my OH.

I would have to get up early and test to tell him in the morning. But he has a dangerous job and dont want him thinking about me being pregnant all day, also means I couldn't text him and tell him. I would have to wait till I get home from work. Eeeek.

Think I will just chuck a test at him.

xxx


----------



## gilmore85

i wouldnt be able to wait that long either lol in fact im gonna have more trouble when we do get our :bfp: (cos we will!) OH will not be able to keep it quiet he'll probably want to announce it on facebook as soon as we find out!! he knows the reasons not to but i dont think he will be able to help himself


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm going to take a picture of the :bfp: and text it to him :rofl:

Don't know if he will tell his work colleagues straight away or not, I get the feeling after having met two of them they would spend the day taking the piss out of him :rofl:


----------



## 4magpies

I am gonna try keep it quiet will just tell my mum at first till we have had a scan. A bit scared cause of my MC you see.

Gonna bar OH from telling anyone!!! Even MIL. As TBH I hate her and wish we never had to tell her. Lol.

xxx


----------



## TexasUni

Ladies I've been testing all weekend and finally feel confident enough to post my :bfp:!!!!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v610/sinethra/11-1.jpg


----------



## Rachael1981

Congrats! :D


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats!!!

What does your OH do Rach? Mine is a scaffolder.

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Mine is a gardener for a big housing group in Sunderland, they also maintain the schools etc too xxx


----------



## TexasUni

Thank you both!!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Ahhh cool so an outdoorsy type like mine then.

I can just imagine what his work mates are like cause my OH's are the same.

Mens men.

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

They're definitely mens men lol. I think it's a common thing with the outdoorsy types!

Hopefully they won't be too harsh on him when they find out :rofl: xxx


----------



## spykey_uk

Congrats TexasUni! So pleased for you!!! :D

My OH is an engineer so he's a hands-on type man as well! I like a man whose good with his hands ;)

I think I will just tell my parents (and possibly my parents-in-law) and keep it quiet until after the first scan as well.


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm only going to tell my close family until my first scan. There'll be no big announcements on Facebook - they all upset me, so I'm not going to do it to anyone else, plus I don't necessarily want everyone on there to know either.


----------



## spykey_uk

God no, I would definitely not post it on facebook until after the first scan (if at all). Mind you, I'm not a big fan of facebook, I tend to avoid using it anyway. Now twitter on the other hand! :D x


----------



## 4magpies

I don't think I'll be putting it on facebook.

I hardly use the thing anymore to be honest. Prefer bnb!!

xxx


----------



## spykey_uk

Me too! BnB and twitter rule, facebook drools! :rofl:

I think facebook can be more trouble than it's worth. I invariably end up depressed and/or annoyed whenever I do go on it, so I try not to! x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm using Facebook less and less if I'm honest. I have a Twitter account but just can't get my head around it :wacko:


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah. I cant do twitter. Lol. It confuses me!

xxx


----------



## spykey_uk

It is very confusing at first, but the more people you follow the more it makes sense.

Basically, it's very different from facebook in that you don't just follow friends, you find people (or celebrities) that interest you and follow/interact with them. If you wanted to follow me, I could introduce you to some interesting and funny people to follow x


----------



## pink80

Congrats Texas - H&H 9 Months

X


----------



## spykey_uk

My username is @spykey_rye if you were interested x


----------



## gilmore85

YAY Congrats on the :bfp:

As for telling OH he works nights so I would probably leave a note and the positive test on his pillow for when he goes to bed lol

i have a twitter account aswell and have never tweeted anything lol i just tend to stalk celebs :wacko:


----------



## spykey_uk

Ha ha, celeb stalking is a great aspect of twitter! :rofl:


----------



## gilmore85

spykey_uk said:


> My username is @spykey_rye if you were interested x

you have a new stalker :winkwink: lol


----------



## spykey_uk

Hee hee, I'm stalking you back! ;)

Be warned, I do talk a lot on there but most of it is complete rubbish :rofl:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm now officially stalking you spykey :rofl:


----------



## 4magpies

God I feel left out now... Lol.

xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Congrat Texas!!! :wohoo: and :dust: for a sticky bean!!! :D

Ladies I'm officially fed up! No AF.. she was due Sat/Sun and today I rushed out the house this morning to get to work and managed to find some Frers on the way home... tested and the faintest faintest line! I have to really squint to see it! :grr:

So as I'm 14dpo... I figured I should at least have enough Hcg for a frer... I'm going to call myself out.... sit back and wait for that :witch: to arrive. 
(in the meantime my boobs that are stinging non stop and my nausea that I can't seem to shift, can go back where they came from because they certainly aren't helping matters!)

Sorry if I seem so negative but I've just had enough of seeing no lines! 

Hope your 2WW's go by really quickly... it's my 30th on the 4th Feb, so hopefully my lucky day will bring you all a bit of luck!! :D


----------



## Razcox

Congrates on the BFP!

Waiting for OV here but AF has left for the month. Going to POAS from wednesday for the CBFM and took my last soy so we are all systems go here.


----------



## pink80

Ah *Mummycat* - don't lose heart, give it a couple more days and test again - its my 31st on the 4th Feb so hopefully double luck!


----------



## cajunbabe

So... I tested this morning with an IC and :bfn:, but that is okay because I don't think it is even possible for me to be preggo.. :witch: still hasn't shown and no temp dip.... ugh.


EDIT UPDATE: I must be so tired, I'm seeing things. Ha, my temp dropped major! Thought I saw a 98 and it was a 97.. hahahahahahha. So, definitely out. I'm glad I figured out my cycle, on to the next cycle!!


----------



## MummyCat

Ah... bless you!!! and YEY for the same birthday!! I hope it brings the ladies loads of BFP's.. we can all be celebrating in one way or another! :D

I'm just going to forget about this now! I haven't stopped wishing for a BFP, so it's been on my mind a lot... I feel exhausted! x


----------



## MummyCat

cajunbabe said:


> So... I tested this morning with an IC and :bfn:, but that is okay because I don't think it is even possible for me to be preggo.. :witch: still hasn't shown and no temp dip.... ugh.
> 
> 
> EDIT UPDATE: I must be so tired, I'm seeing things. Ha, my temp dropped major! Thought I saw a 98 and it was a 97.. hahahahahahha. So, definitely out. I'm glad I figured out my cycle, on to the next cycle!!

We posted at the same time!!

Sorry About the BFN... hope AF arrives soon!! xx


----------



## spykey_uk

Don't feel down Mummycat, there's still hope. Wait a few more days and :test: again!

Thanks for stalking Rachael, I'll stalk you back too! :rofl: x


----------



## spykey_uk

Ok, so update for me - I've just been home at lunchtime and done today's OPK. I have a stronger line than yesterday, it's still not as strong as the control line but definitely more than yesterday.

I'm so relieved, this means it's more likely that I'm OVing tomorrow/next few days rather than having missed it! Phew! x


----------



## 4magpies

spykey_uk said:


> Ok, so update for me - I've just been home at lunchtime and done today's OPK. I have a stronger line than yesterday, it's still not as strong as the control line but definitely more than yesterday.
> 
> I'm so relieved, this means it's more likely that I'm OVing tomorrow/next few days rather than having missed it! Phew! x

Woohoo! Thats really good news!

xxx


----------



## spykey_uk

Thanks 4magpies! Just texted hubby and asks if he fancies some bonking tonight! :haha:

Don't think the poor lamb will know what's hit him when he gets home - I might let him stop for dinner! :rofl:


----------



## Rachael1981

:rofl:

Glad you haven't missed it spykey, get that man to bed :winkwink:


----------



## spykey_uk

If only we could both go home sick now and get on with it! Work's a bit too busy to get away with it unfortunately!

Will definitely keep him busy tonight though! 

Won't be long until we're joining you all in the 2ww! :D x


----------



## MummyCat

Wooooooooooooooooot!! Awesome hun, and bless your poor hubby! :rofl: Hope you're in the 2ww soon!! x


----------



## 4magpies

Godddddddddd why cant it be saturday already?!

xxx


----------



## Mandyloo

Hi Girls, 

I havent been here in a week or so and its looks like this group is working great so far!! :happydance: Congrats to everyone who got their BFP in january so far! 

I in the darn 2WW of Month # 3. I am waiting and waiting to test. Last week I felt like I could be pregnant but now I am not sure sure. Symptoms so far are cramping, creamy CM, boobs are sort of sore but more feel heavy. Saturday night I had a drink with friends over a long dinner and yesterday I was down for the count. Achey all over and slept all day. Today I have more cramping and sore throat. Not sure if this has anything to do with being pregnant or not? :shrug: Has anyone else seem these type of symptoms on someone who got a BFP?

I want to wait and see if AF is late but its so much more fun to POAS! I am trying to hold out until thursday. but that seems soooo far away... :wacko:


----------



## katiekittykat

Hi girls :flower:

Those of you who keep up to date with my thread will already know...but OH and I have been referred to a Fertility Specialist!!

My age, my wonky cycle, length of time trying and the fact we've got no kids makes us eligible for immediate investigation under our PCT guidelines! OH has got to give an SA to the lab tomorrow morning....so things are starting to happen.

(Not to me...I'm on cd55 with still no sign of ovulation :nope:)


----------



## 4magpies

That's good news katie at least they are trying to find whats going wrong.

Xxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I would have rather just had something to bring on AF or, even better, ovulation, but I guess this is good.....I just wanted to feel like something was happening. cd55 today, and another crappy low temperature :nope:


----------



## 4magpies

They will prob give you clomid.

Xxx


----------



## MummyCat

YEY Katie!! Good news hun! Pity they couldn't give you anything to get you closer to a new cycle/ovulation..but at least you'll be seeing someone about it all soon!!

Still no AF here! *twiddles thumbs* :D x


----------



## cajunbabe

Maybe you will get some answers! Yay for referrals!


----------



## MummyCat

Ladies... it looks like I'm out!! 

Woke up to spots of blood.. .so think I have had a chemical due to the faint lines and crazy symptoms!

Next cycle I'm away.... so I wont be seeing you for a while! Hope you all have a great months and that you're all pregnant when I get back! :D


----------



## katiekittykat

So sorry Mummycat :hugs:

Hope you have a fabulous holiday! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun!! I'm sure it'll happen eventually and at least I can have a drink on my 30th :D


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry MummyCat :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry Cat. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## pink80

:hugs: Cat - have a fab holiday xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Mummycat I am so sorry darling :hugs: But yay for the :wine: on your birthday :dance:

Congrats on the :bfp: texas - wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months, lots of sticky :dust:

Mandyloo I had increased CM from about 10DPO when we conceived sprout AND I ended up really ill as you describe at 11DPO - fingers crossed! :hugs:

So sick of symptom spotting already :wacko: My temp is now nice and high again though :dance:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oooo and Katie, congrats on the referral, I hope things finally get sorted :hugs:


----------



## spykey_uk

So sorry Mummycat - but enjoy your 30th! 

I'm confused today because my temperature is high again, so I'm wondering if I did miss ovulation after all. But I did have the strongest line on my OPK yesterday (and we had :sex: so I don't think we're necessarily out of the game even if OV has been). 

We've only had :sex: twice in the last week, but I guess it's better than not at all, and it only takes one little :spermy: right? :D x


----------



## 4magpies

spykey_uk said:


> So sorry Mummycat - but enjoy your 30th!
> 
> I'm confused today because my temperature is high again, so I'm wondering if I did miss ovulation after all. But I did have the strongest line on my OPK yesterday (and we had :sex: so I don't think we're necessarily out of the game even if OV has been).
> 
> We've only had :sex: twice in the last week, but I guess it's better than not at all, and it only takes one little :spermy: right? :D x

Yep it only takes one, well... welcome to the 2WW!!!

:happydance:

xxx


----------



## gilmore85

cramps and spots oh the joys of TTC :cry:


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs: gilmore, It might be IB :hugs:

Spykey - yesterday could have been your +ve OPK and you missed your surge, or you may need more sensitive OPK's. Welcome to the 2ww :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey Rach how you feeling?!

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm feeling impatient!

How are you? xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Same! Haha.

I just want it to be sat already.... at least its nearly wed & halfway through the week.

xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

One day at a time 4magpies :hugs:

I had a really weird stitch like feeling in my ovary for most of yesterday, but not sure if I am over analysing :wacko: 7DPO today - half way there!


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm not testing until a week on Thursday, seems like forever away! That's assuming I can hold out that long of course!!


----------



## Mandyloo

Feisty Fidget said:


> Mandyloo I had increased CM from about 10DPO when we conceived sprout AND I ended up really ill as you describe at 11DPO - fingers crossed! :hugs:

Thank you for the well wishes! I really hope we caught the little egg! I am terrified of testing because I dont want it to be negative. Until I take a test I can try and convince myself that I am pregnant but I know if the test is negative Im going to be so sad... :cry:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww chickadee :hugs:

I always wait until I am late too as I hate seeing :bfn:


----------



## grandbleu

I agree with you *Feisty*...I'm a waiter myself :)


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Texas! :happydance: heres to a happy and healthy 9 months

So sorry Mummycat :cry: i think i may have had a chemical last cycle. its awful isnt it? hope you have a wonderful birthday
xx


----------



## trying 4 3rd

Congrats to all the new BFP's! :happydance:
AFM the witch got me on Sunday. Owell on to next month. I am not sure when I am testing in Feb so will have to let you know.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thats the spirit trying 4 3rd! :hugs:

Obsessing over my chart today :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm obsessing over mine too Feisty :haha:

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## spykey_uk

Ok, so I'm officially in the 2ww with you all! Fertility Friend says this morning that we ovulated on Sunday, which isn't great as we DTD on Friday, Monday and Tuesday. Hopefully that will have been enough to catch the eggy!

So, I'm 3DPO now, only another 10DPO to go :rofl:

How are you all? x


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome to the 2ww spykey!

I'm confused by my chart, but thats a daily occurance :rofl:

How are you?


----------



## spykey_uk

I'm confused by mine too, ha ha! Fertility friend says that we ovulated on Sunday but I had creamy CM on Sunday and egg-white CM on Monday and Tuesday. I think I'll just keep on having :sex: for a few days to make sure! :rofl:

Other than that I'm ok, we're getting the keys to our new house on Saturday (just rented this time but hoping to buy next time), so our life is packing and DTD at the moment, ha ha! x


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope the move goes well!

Has FF given you solid or dashed crosshairs?


----------



## babysimpson

Morning girls, hope everyone is well. I've no idea where I am in my cycle but DTD last night and had fun. AF due around the 10th (was week late last month) so who knows what will happen. Definitely feeling positive about a winter baby tho


----------



## 4magpies

Im good, not feeling pregnant, feel like AF is gonna come early if anything!

xxx


----------



## spykey_uk

I'm not sure? (It's only my second month using Fertility Friend so I am still learning :haha:) Here's my chart:



Don't worry 4magpies, pregnancy symptoms feel a lot like AF symptoms so it could still be a :bfp: x


----------



## Rachael1981

4magpies said:


> Im good, not feeling pregnant, feel like AF is gonna come early if anything!
> 
> xxx

I'm not feeling much of anything except tired, which is normal for me anyway! My temps have gone back up though :rofl: xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Spykey - the dashed crosshairs mean FF isn't positive you ovulated on Sunday for sure. Looking at your OPK results and CM it could well have been later than Sunday x


----------



## babysimpson

I'd get too obsessed and confused if I used FF.


----------



## spykey_uk

Ooh thanks Rachel, that's good to know! I will keep at it as long as I have the egg-white CM then :haha: x


----------



## gilmore85

yay for :sex: lol


----------



## Feisty Fidget

You never know 4magpies, the fact that you don't feel pregnant could mean you are :haha:

I was convinced earlier whilst in Sainsburys that I was but now not too sure :wacko:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm sure I'm not, my temp has dropped again this morning urgh. I think my tummy bug has put me out of the running :cry:


----------



## babyhopes2010

can u take my bfp of.iv miscarried :cry: X


----------



## 4magpies

babyhopes2010 said:


> can u take my bfp of.iv miscarried :cry: X

Oh honey. I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## babysimpson

Babyhopes, sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

babyhopes2010 said:


> can u take my bfp of.iv miscarried :cry: X

Oh Darling I am so, so sorry :hugs: If you need anything to get you through this sad time please just PM me :hugs: xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm so sorry babyhopes :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Rach, how are you feeling today?

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Impatient and confused by chart, same as usual!

How are you? :hugs: xxx


----------



## spykey_uk

I'm so so sorry babyhopes - if there's anything we can do to help you through this difficult time, please let us know.

So...4DPO for me today...goodness this 2ww is hardwork! x


----------



## 4magpies

8DPO for me, roll on testing on saturday.

I just feel knackered and ill. :(

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Spykey - 2ww is hard work thats for sure!

4magpies - I'm feeling knackered too. I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

xxx


----------



## gilmore85

the thing i hate the most about the 2ww (apart from the many negative tests) is *BLOATING* i get huge to the point where i have to undo my button on my trousers!! and its really noticable


----------



## Tinkerbell3

My first 2ww is over and unfortunately ended in AF not a birthday BFP :(


----------



## joey300187

sorry to hear that tinkerbell maybe it'll be babys conceived on ur birthday hehe. sending lots of pma your way xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Oh no Babyhopes!!! :( so sorry for your loss!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sorry AF got you Tinks :hugs:

Been to the docs, been told to take baby aspirin every day and have had my folic acid upped from the 400 micros grams (Pregnacare) to 5mgs prescribed.

So we'll see if we have better luck next cycle.

Magpies... I'm very excited for you..sounds promising!! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbell3

joey300187 said:


> sorry to hear that tinkerbell maybe it'll be babys conceived on ur birthday hehe. sending lots of pma your way xxx

Unfortunately not, AF arrived today and birthday is tomorrow :( but we are going away next week to celebrate and it will happen to be my fertile time, we get home the day I OV so FX some holiday romance will work well :happydance:


----------



## pink80

Sorry *Tinkerbell* :hugs:

*Rachael* - your temps are still up so I wouldn't worry too much about the pattern :thumbup:

*Mummycat* - do you know why your doc put you on 5mgs of Folic Acid..?

How are the rest of you lovely ladies
xx


----------



## MummyCat

Pink... she just said that she wants me on a higher dose, because we don't know why I miscarried and she wants to ensure we have that issue covered!! xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Mummycat, why did they suggest the baby aspirin? I was considering it but don't want to make an appointment with my GP as they usually try to fob me off :wacko:

Tink I am so sorry my lovely, but just keep focusing on the fact you WILL be pregnant by winter 2011 and you will probably have your baba in your arms during this time too :dance:

9DPO today and I am alternating between being convinced I am pregnant and worrying I am not :haha:

How is the pregnancy going pink?


----------



## pink80

That makes sense - it's nice to see they are doing something proactive for a change!!


----------



## pink80

Feisty Fidget said:


> How is the pregnancy going pink?

I alternate between being really happy & excited and completely terrified that something will go wrong - although hoping that the sickness and complete exhaustion are good signs :D

Do you have any symptoms or are you trying not to notice any :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks pink. I'm trying not to get my hopes up though as I don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## MummyCat

Feisty Fidget said:


> Mummycat, why did they suggest the baby aspirin? I was considering it but don't want to make an appointment with my GP as they usually try to fob me off :wacko:
> 
> Tink I am so sorry my lovely, but just keep focusing on the fact you WILL be pregnant by winter 2011 and you will probably have your baba in your arms during this time too :dance:
> 
> 9DPO today and I am alternating between being convinced I am pregnant and worrying I am not :haha:
> 
> How is the pregnancy going pink?

Hey hun... baby aspirin is basically just a small dose (75g) of aspirin and is said to help improve the lining of the uterus as it increases the blood supply to the area! (I have noticed my periods being less full lately, so this could be why egg is not implanting) 

I'll also be taking Raspberry Leaf Tea which I took in late pregnancy with Lottie too... it's said to help the uterus prepare for implantation.



pink80 said:


> That makes sense - it's nice to see they are doing something proactive for a change!!

I know... she was quite adamant that I get every chance for a healthy baby! I don't often feel like I've been helped when I leave the doctors surgery! xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

It is all sounding good Mummycat :hugs: The main reason I was interested in aspirin is because of our loss and also about 3 years ago I was taken off the pill when a doctor mentioned I was at a high risk of stroke due to blood clotting problems. They didn't elaborate on this and as I was only 22 and we weren't ttc back then I didn't think anything more of it. I have now read that clotting disorders are linked to early losses at 5-6 weeks so am wondering if this is what could of happened to sprout :shrug:

Pink I have been experiencing dizzy spells since yesterday, increased thirst, I actually have CM in my knickers which I haven't had since our loss, on and off cramping, a stitch like feeling in my left ovary region, my temps are slightly higher after my dip at 6DPO, my skin has broken out something awful, I have light lower backache, huge bloat and my appetite keeps going between being increased and then decreased - not that I am obsessing or anything :haha:

Earlier whilst I was swimming, every time I was on my back I kept putting my hands over my baby house area and trying to give good vibes and nourishment to the possible pip :wacko:


----------



## pink80

Those sound like good signs to me *Feisty* especially the ovary thing - I had what felt like ovulation pains for a week on and off leading up my :bfp: - I'm keeping everything crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Pink, I really hope I am or else I am being rather mental talking to an empty womb :haha:

I also feel like I am on a caffeine trip as heart is beating quite fast and I am getting really tired over things like putting the washing on or hoovering :wacko:


----------



## MummyCat

Feisty hun...those symptoms sounds great!!! 

Regardless of the outcome of this cycle, I would speak to your doctor about baby aspirin!! It might help with a sticky bean!! xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Ooooh I feel so rough.

Symptoms sound really good fiesty... here is to me and you being bump buddies!!

Roll on 5.30pm and home time.

xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

4magpies that sounds lush! Ah the joys of currently being self employed means that I am currently sat in my sweats working from home :haha: We are barely scraping by but at the moment it is worth it for all this extra home time :dance:

Mummycat I do plan to speak to my GP if we are not successful this cycle as I will be on my last round of clomid and if aspirin will help with a sticky bean then I am going to go for it, the fact that it helps ttc is a bonus :happydance: If I find out I am expecting I plan to phone one of the EPU midwives who kindly gave me their number for questions next time round and ask her for advice and then bring it up again when I go to the doctors.

I think my symptoms are positive but I am trying not to get my hopes up, I am already planning what to do different next cycle just in case :rofl:

How is everyone else in the 2ww getting along? xxx


----------



## MummyCat

:D Good on you!! I'm hoping you'll be talking to the EPU midwives!! :D xxx


----------



## cajunbabe

CD 4 over here, hubby left this morning to go on a job in another state. When he asked how long the job would take, they told him its a bid job(which means they have to get it done as fast as possible) and that they thought the fastest it could be done would be a week and a half. Which would put him home for CD 14 or 15 which is right before my O!!!!
:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## Rachael1981

My 2ww is going slow Feisty!

:happydance: cajun, hopefully this will be your month :D


----------



## MummyCat

Eeek... great news Cajun!! 

Rachael.. fingers crossed it speeds up a bit for you!! xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks Cat, I really hope it does too, I'm going insane!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Rachael I am always here for a bit of mindless banter if you want to speed things up :hugs:

Cajun I think this is a sign that this is YOUR cycle :dance:

Mummycat, I too hope it will be the EPU nurses I speak to :)


----------



## cajunbabe

Thanks, girls! Keep your fingers crossed for us!


----------



## Rachael1981

Feisty Fidget said:


> Aww Rachael I am always here for a bit of mindless banter if you want to speed things up :hugs:
> 
> Cajun I think this is a sign that this is YOUR cycle :dance:
> 
> Mummycat, I too hope it will be the EPU nurses I speak to :)

I'll be taking you up on that Feisty!


----------



## shelleney

im so so sorry Babyhopes :cry:
xx


----------



## babysimpson

Great news to all those who are getting really good symptoms.

As I've said before Babyhopes - Sorry and just wish I could do something to help.

atm I'm in the 2WW and got so much going on outside fo work that I don't have time to relax! It's a good thing though as I don't have time to symptom spot and hope the next 2 weeks fly by.


----------



## babyhopes2010

praying for a winter baby still :)


----------



## babysimpson

Still got a few months to make that winter baby so don't give up hope.


----------



## gilmore85

oh ladies i feel so ill :sick:

keep getting sharp pains in lower side of abdomen and have suddenly come out in a hot sweat and still have 2 hours until I finish work :cry:

how are the rest of you lovelies?


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm ok, oh is here so will have my mind kept off poas lol

Hope you feel better soon gilmore xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Babyhopes that is a wonderful attitude to have :hugs: You will never forget your special baby but I always try to think that they will be watching over us and making sure their next brother or sister is healthy :hugs:

Gilmore sorry your feeling so bad, maybe it's a good sign? When I fell pregnant back in September I ended up really ill a few days before I got my :bfp: and I am never ill!

Babysimpson so glad your 2ww is going to fly by, will def be easier for you I think :hugs:

Rachael how are your symptoms coming along?

Twinges/stich feelings have increased today and I have a little bit more CM as well (still no where near as much as I used to get but still really happy to see it, sad I know :haha:) Also I skipped lunch and am feeling a bit sick atm which is was used to happen with sprout if I went too long without eating.

I refuse to get my hopes up too much as I know that many cycles in the past have had me convinced I was pregnant and they resulted in disappointment but I am still going to remain positive :dance:


----------



## Rachael1981

Well I'm exhausted, feeling a bit nauseous, and I'm headachey. Also still got tender bbs lol


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oooo sounding good Rachael!

I am worried that I don't have sore boobs :haha: There again I didn't last time either so who knows :shrug:

Have been sending positive vibes down again and 'talking' to the womb area, fingers crossed it isn't empty or methinks I will be ordering a straight jacket :wacko:


----------



## Rachael1981

Order me one too Feisty lol.

Last night I was asleep by 9.30. I'm just really wiped out in the evening right now.


----------



## 4magpies

I went to bed at 9.30 too, I was dropping asleep on the sofa watching a film.

Tested this morning... BFN. Just gotta sit and wait for AF now. :(

xxx


----------



## pink80

:hugs: *Mags* - was that 10dpo?


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah... Dont think I'll bother testing again. Just know AF is gonna come.

:(

xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Some of you have very good sounding symptoms!! :dance: excited to see some BFP's soon! 

Magpies.. you're not out yet hun!! You may only have implanted on 9dpo/10dpo... so test again in a few days, or if you can't bear to see a BFN... then see if AF is late! :D xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Magpies that was way too early hun :hugs: I didn't even get the tiniest impression of a second line until 12 DPO with sprout and even then I almost binned the test thinking it was negative :haha:

11DPO this morning, still got the weird tugging sensation mainly on left side, I didn't have it last cycle but I can't remember if I had it on our :bfp: cycle either :wacko: I swing from being convinced I am pregnant and making plans to thinking as if we would be that lucky, so frustrating. Because I was so worried about that dip in temp 6DPO (If I keep it in despite me kicking off 75% of covers over-night FF changes my cross hairs from solid to dashed and puts me at ovulating two days later) I am now not testing until next Saturday making me 18DPO or 16DPO :wacko: I figure if the :witch: is officially late by both possible ovulation dates then I am more likely to get a true result AND I am working almost a full week next week which should curb my urge to test as I refuse to test on a work day :haha:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## grandbleu

Keep your 6DPO dip *Feisty* as this is totally normal in a cycle to have...it could even be an implantation dip! Look at mine - I have one at DPO7. Good luck to you hon! I'm testing next weekend as well at about 14DPO if my temps are still up and I have no signs of AF. :dust:

While a dip between 5-10 days after ovulation doesn't always lead to pregnancy it is statistically found on more pregnancy charts than non-pregnancy charts! That's good news for the both of us this cycle :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Grand bleu, mine dipped below cover-line though and I know fertility friend is changing it because in some women they don't have enough of a hormone to sustain a high temperature and it dips at 4DPO - hence why it is guessing that the dip must mean I am only 4DPO - so bloody confusing.

Oooo I am saying that we will both get our :bfp: next Saturday :dance: I would really love to be bump buddies as I feel it would be a fitting tribute to wee nut and sprout as they both became angels around the same time. If you would like to that is. What symptoms are you getting?


----------



## grandbleu

I've made a pact to not symptom spot at all this cycle! Much more relaxing...being only 7dpo though it's easy...around 10dpo I'll start getting more crazy:wacko: I'm a bit hungover today (such a lightweight...only had wine last night but didn't drink enough water) so my only symptom is a headache from too much alcohol LOL:winkwink: It would be so lovely to be bump buddies for the reasons you mentioned :dust:! FXed for us! 

I still think your dip is 6DPO and it goes right up afterwards so I don't think it's a case of you not having enough hormone I really think it's the normal LP (or implantation:happydance:) dip :)

This explains it: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Implantation-dip.html

FF is sometimes not my friend! Can be annoying when it doesn't do what you want it to do.


----------



## grandbleu

No offense to FF but I think they are wrong...I think you ovulated on the 16th 17th or 18th day of your cycle...that would put the dip at a more normal time! :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks grandbleu :hugs:

Have re-discarded it and it is putting my ovulation back to CD17 :haha:

Okay trying not to get too excited (google is sometimes the bane of false hope :wacko:)

https://www.amazingpregnancy.com/pregnancy-articles/372.html

It mentions that in some implantation cases the temperature is higher AFTER the dip, now I could be seeing things (or wanting to see things more like :haha:) but my temps after the dip are higher then the ones before. Even todays although lower then previous days is still just higher then pre-dip temps. Am I being crazy???

Well done on the not symptom spotting. You have nerves of steel! I have been a nightmare from the very beginning but I think that is because I have told DH from the beginning of this cycle we ARE getting our :bfp:

I just know we are going to be sticky bump buddies :dance:


----------



## grandbleu

Very cool and inspiring article...we both have perfect dips! :happydance:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay for us! :dance::dance::dance:

Feeling so confident, BUT at the same time have a plan of attack ready for next cycle just in-case ;)


----------



## Rachael1981

I Have 2 dips, one at 4dpo and one lasting 2 days at 6-7dpo :shrug:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hmmm Rachael maybe the first dip was effected by something else (room temperature etc) and the second one was caused by implantation? Really hope so :hugs:

I went to the loo an hour ago and found a nice creamy patch staring back at me (sorry if tmi :blush:) So excited as this was my first symptom with sprout and I have been pretty dry since our loss so guessing this can only mean good things :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Fingers crossed Feisty. I can't remember if I kicked the covers off the night before I got the dip on cd4, but I might have done lol


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I bet that is it! How are the symptoms coming along?


----------



## Rachael1981

BB's are really sore today, and I'm ready for a nap :shrug:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sounding good chickadee :dance:


----------



## Rachael1981

We'll see. Still gassy too lol, and wierdly the lower part of my tummy on the left seems harder when i poke it lol. I'm also eating loads today.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Are you bloated? My stomach was rock hard a few days ago but that was because I was so bloated but lower down if that makes sense.


----------



## Rachael1981

Could be, I think I'm just seeing everything as a symptom :shrug:


----------



## sarafina

Definitely, I'm in!!!!!


----------



## katiekittykat

Chart's looking good Rachael :hugs: :winkwink:


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks Katie :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Any chart stalkers want to have a look and tell me what you think of today's dip? :(


----------



## Feisty Fidget

None of your 'dips' are below the cover-line and they go straight back up so you have nothing to worry about :hugs:
Don't stress darling!


----------



## Rachael1981

Trying not to but it's hard. This morning's temp was so low


----------



## katiekittykat

Don't worry about it Rachael - could be just a random estrogen surge :hugs: It's above the coverline so don't worry xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks Katie. I think I will spend the afternoon on fable 3 after Ian has gone home to keep my mind occupied xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> Thanks Katie. I think I will spend the afternoon on fable 3 after Ian has gone home to keep my mind occupied xx

I'm desperately trying to keep busy too - for different reasons lol - hence the Kleeneze seminar this afternoon! :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

I thought about Avon in the past, but I don't see the point starting anything now when I'm moving in April lol


----------



## joey300187

could you change me on the front post please my baby has grown its wings xxx


----------



## LindsayA

joey300187 said:


> could you change me on the front post please my baby has grown its wings xxx

:hugs: so sorry x


----------



## Rachael1981

So sorry Joey xxx


----------



## shelleney

Oh Joey, Hun.
I am so so sorry :cry:
My heart goes out to you, my love :hugs:
xx


----------



## cajunbabe

Sorry for your loss!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Joey I am so sorry Darling :hugs: If you need me for anything just PM me :hugs: xxxxxxxxx

Rachael enjoy Fable 3 but just to warn you both endings are pants!

I went for a bike ride earlier, am I being really paranoid worrying that riding over the uneven terrain may have dislodged anything trying to implant??? Driving myself insane :wacko:


----------



## MummyCat

joey300187 said:


> could you change me on the front post please my baby has grown its wings xxx

OMG... Joey hun I'm so sorry :cry:

Are the doctors going to look into this? you poor thing! Just don't give up hope!! i can only imagine how hard this must be for you! Just don't give up!! Your sticky bean is out there waiting!! 

xxxxx


----------



## grandbleu

I'm so sorry *Joey* :hugs:

Don't worry *Feisty*...most women don't even know they are pregnant during implantation and do crazy things. I was lifting couches, beds, boxes, furniture for 2 days straight in 115 degree weather (heat wave!) when I was supposedly implanting. You should be fine...don't beat yourself up about it. 

*Rachael* - Don't know about all the dips...just one would be considered an implantation dip but I have reviewed many charts on FF and they are all so different (the ones that lead to BFPs) so don't get too discouraged.


----------



## joey300187

MummyCat said:


> joey300187 said:
> 
> 
> could you change me on the front post please my baby has grown its wings xxx
> 
> OMG... Joey hun I'm so sorry :cry:
> 
> Are the doctors going to look into this? you poor thing! Just don't give up hope!! i can only imagine how hard this must be for you! Just don't give up!! Your sticky bean is out there waiting!!
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

i dont know. i had all the test done that st marys do so dont know whats left for me ;( really dont think i can do it again xxxxxx


----------



## MummyCat

joey300187 said:


> i dont know. i had all the test done that st marys do so dont know whats left for me ;( really dont think i can do it again xxxxxx

Oh sweetheart!!!! :cry:

I really do wonder if it's your hormone levels and a few tests would be able to show if that's the case! Are St Mary's going to come back to you? are you able to see a fertility specialist?? 

Huge :hugs: to you sweet pea! Maybe see if you can get a few answers and see how you feel... perhaps something to increase your progesterone might do the trick.. it could be something as little as that, that is causing the problem!!! Don't lose hope just yet honey!!!!! :flower:


----------



## joey300187

all my levels have been checke deven in this pregnancy and they were fine plus was on a progestrone/placebo trial which i believe was progestrone from the sde effects this time. had a blood test while preg and they said all levels stayed great ;(. i had all the basic tests done at local hospital then was referred to london and had all theirs. only thing thats never been tested is the tissue from loss. st marys arent open on a weekend gonna call them 2morra and see what they say. i think ive taken this loss the worst as after all them tests coming back normal i really believed this was our time ;( xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Joey I am so so sorry.

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyCat

joey300187 said:


> all my levels have been checke deven in this pregnancy and they were fine plus was on a progestrone/placebo trial which i believe was progestrone from the sde effects this time. had a blood test while preg and they said all levels stayed great ;(. i had all the basic tests done at local hospital then was referred to london and had all theirs. only thing thats never been tested is the tissue from loss. st marys arent open on a weekend gonna call them 2morra and see what they say. i think ive taken this loss the worst as after all them tests coming back normal i really believed this was our time ;( xxxx

Oh hun... that makes no sense then! Unless there is something the tissue can explain! How very frustrating for you!! I know what 2 miscarriages feels like... 5 must be soul destroying!! :hugs:

I hope you hear some news soon and can get to the bottom of it! What the furthest you've been in weeks?


----------



## joey300187

8 weeks hun. and thank you xxxx


----------



## MummyCat

No need to thank me sweetie... I wish there was more I could do... or things I could suggest! i can only pray that you eventually get that sticky bean and that it's soon!

My doc has just put me on 5mg folic acid as apposed to the 400micro grams I was on... she's hoping that will help me too, do you know how much folic acid you have been on? (up to 8 weeks could mean it's chromosone relates/hormone related... i'm no expert... it's just the two things that crop up most in the research I've done).

Honey I really hope you get to the bottom of this!! :hugs:

I'm off to bed, so sorry if you don't get a reply from me for a while! :flower:


----------



## Rachael1981

Joey, I really hope they can get to the bottom of this for you :hugs:


----------



## joey300187

thank you. am just on the usual does of folic acid. im pretty sure they checked all that tho, have asked for details of all the tests i have had so i know exactly what i have had doe n and not. xxxx


----------



## grandbleu

Looks like I'm a double dipper on my chart...PMA is dwindling...Oh well...only time will tell.


----------



## Rachael1981

grandbleu said:


> Looks like I'm a double dipper on my chart...PMA is dwindling...Oh well...only time will tell.

I've had 3 dips, I really wouldn't worry about it :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Keeping fingers firmly crossed ladies!! 

Joey... let us know if you hear anything hun! :hugs:


----------



## joey300187

will do hun xx


----------



## trying 4 3rd

I am so sorry for your loss Joey. :hugs: You are in my prayers and I hope they figure out what is going on hun.


----------



## xxxemsxxx

:hugs: Joey, I am so sorry for you loss.

I really hope you are able to get some answers and a sticky bean soon. xxx


----------



## joey300187

me too. unbelievable how hard it is to get the doctors to tell me exactly what ive been tested for. you'd think it was my right to have access to this info? thanks to everyone for the kind words xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Keep bugging them until they tell you. You do have the right to know xxxxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Joey it is your medical information and you have a right to it. Write a letter stating you want to have written copies of ALL you medical notes over the last year. By law they have to respond to this within 10 days (I think it's 10 :dohh:) :hugs:

I am out :cry:

I took my temp this morning and it was *just* below the cover-line at 14DPO, popped it into Fertility Friend who promptly told me that due to new information my ovulation day was moved to 2 days later. I am apparently 12DPO today which has moved our intercourse timing from high to good:cry:

All my variables were kept the same last night so I can't even try to blame my drop on that and I have scoured FF and can't find a chart with a dip at 12DPO that resulted in :bfp: *Nothing*

I am gutted!
It isn't even the fact that I had myself convinced I was pregnant and now I'm obviously not, it's more to do with the fact that I have to go through it all for another month and my chances of actually having a baby *this* year are dwindling :cry:

I usually tell lovelies in my position that it ain't over until the :witch: shows - but temperatures don't lie :cry: I tried preparing myself yesterday for this and it has worked to some degree BUT I am really starting to hate the whole ttc thing, this will take us to a year of trying and we have nothing to show for it. I have to do all these extra things and I can't do the relaxed approach as I don't ovulate without clomid, have hostile CM without everything else and don't have a clue if I am ovulating without OPK and BBT :cry:

I am going to the doctors to get some more clomid and to chat about my possible clotting problems but it is pointless discussing tests etc as they will just bring up our loss and say there is obviously no problem with us getting pregnant :cry:

I just feel such a failure :cry:

Sorry for the rant lovelies am just feeling rather low this morning.


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs: Feisty

Don't know what else to say.

I'm always here if you need a chat or anything :hug:


----------



## MummyCat

Oh honey! :hugs:

It's heartbreaking having to find yourself at the beginning of another month, but before long you'll be in the middle of it and the time will pass whether you TTC or not... and just think, you're giving youself a chance each month of having a gorgeous little baby! 

Definitely speak to the doctors, the worst they can say is what you're already prepared for! :hugs: 

You never know... your lucky month could be Feb... or March... or even April... all could result in a baby this year hun!! 

I really hope you're not out, I hope that it's just an off reading! :hugs:

I'm about to head off to work.... we're all packed (apart from toiletries) I get home at 12:30 and we leave for the airport at 2pm.... will try get on every now and then to catch up with you all! 

Good luck lovelies.... :flower:


----------



## katiekittykat

:hugs: Feisty

I'm keeping up the PMA for you, even though it looks bleak :dust: You're not properly out until AF turns up :kiss:


----------



## gilmore85

well ladies i have started temping as of this morning and just in time as well as the cramps have started so just waiting to see when :witch: shows up.


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome to the world of temping gilmore :thumbup:


----------



## gilmore85

is it sad that I'm really excited about it lol after a year of the casual way it finally feels like im doing something to help


----------



## Rachael1981

Nope! This is my first month TTC and I've temped, and I've also learnt so much about my body too! I think it's a good tool as you know for definite when you ovulate and so you know if you BD'd enough on your fertile days to be in with a chance. If you're doing it casually or just guessing when ovulation is you may be getting it wrong and not be BD'ing on the right days. Plus it will also flag up if there's any problems with your LP length too :D


----------



## joey300187

ohh Feistyfidget sorrry to hear your having a rubbish time at the mo. hoping docs can advise anything else you could try etc. Mummycat enjoy your hols lovely xxx


----------



## grandbleu

Eeks I'm a pregnancy test/announcement stalker (for hope!) and found one of our ladies. She hasn't updated here yet so I'll wait but hope she has a lovely 9 months! :dust:


----------



## gilmore85

just wish the :witch: would hurry up i hate this feeling just feel so yuck big bar of chocolate when i get home i think


----------



## cajunbabe

Feisty, that just is very sucky. Hope you can get some help from the doctors! Just keep your chin up and keep going!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks lovelies, well the spotting fairy turned up this morning and I thought to myself that there was no way I was going to sit around and let the two evil sisters drag this one out so I popped off to the gym and after a nice heavy session the :witch: was fully in residence. Not happy about it, BUT it beats waiting around and having my cycle dictated to me by my body :haha:

Have had a wee cry over sprout again as the last few days have been tough (thinking about where I should be in pregnancy etc) DH has suggested having a break from BandB but I think it helps so wont be going anywhere just yet :flower:

Am now trying to convince myself that the shock to my body of regular exercise is the reason we didn't get lucky this month - Yes I know that this is probably no-where near the case BUT it is slowly helping my PMA.

Will just try and throw myself into work perhaps :haha:

So who is still in the running for testing next week? xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm still in the running Feisty, testing Thursday but AF isn't due until Friday. Had some weird feelings in my tummy today, when I bent down to the washing machine it kinda pulled a little. Not painful, but uncomfortable :wacko:

Sorry the :witch: got you, but at least you know and you can make a Valentine's baby :D xxx


----------



## grandbleu

I will test Sunday hon if I don't get signs of AF. So sorry again.:hugs: Don't leave us just yet!

PS. *Rachael* - great temp rising on your chart!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I really hope you two get :bfp: this cycle, that would be immense :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks ladies. I'd love a :bfp: but I'm still not convinced I stand a chance :wacko:


----------



## gilmore85

well i suppose im still in the running, af due tomorrow wont be testing until she is late though. Starting getting strong cramps last night so not too hopeful just going to have to wait and see


----------



## katiekittykat

Sorry AF got you Feisty :hugs: Good luck to all the testers....I guess technically I'm still in the running (cd64) lol :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

You never know Katie :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

AF got me. :(

Will be oving sometime around valentines day I think but pointless as it will be the wrong side.

xxx


----------



## spykey_uk

Sorry Feisty and 4magpies :( Keeping my fingers crossed for you both next month!

I'm still in the running at the moment, I'm 10DPO today but have no signs at all so am not really feeling it today x


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry mags :hugs:

You never know, there was someone on here that only had one tube... she got her :bfp: and because of 2 previous ectopics she was scanned early. Turned out she ovulated on the side with no tube :shrug:

I know it's not the same, but maybe there's still hope? :shrug: xxx


----------



## gilmore85

:witch: just arrived :cry:


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry gilmore :hugs: xxx


----------



## shelleney

Sorry to hear that Gilmore.
Good luck for next month :hugs:
xx


----------



## spykey_uk

Sorry Gilmore :(

Well I've just got back from the doctors. The good news is, I've got the all clear on my smear test. I had two abnormal tests last year so it was worrying me, but my latest results have come back normal!

But the doctor has annoyed me. I mentioned that we were TTC and I was taking folic acid and he looked at me like I was stupid and said "folic acid won't make you pregnant!". I explained that I'd read that it was recommended to take up to a year before to get into your system and he just laughed and said "no, no, when you are pregnant, then you start taking it".

I am right in thinking I should be taking it whilst TTC aren't I?! x


----------



## grandbleu

*Spykey* - yes you should be taking it...it needs time to build up in your system and you need it within those very early weeks of baby development so it's best to have it already in your system instead of after the fact. Sometimes doctors amaze me...


----------



## Rachael1981

Yep! My doctor actually prescribed it to me when I went to see her about my meds in december! I wanted to check what I was on and what I needed to come off for TTC. She told me Folic Acid should be taken 3 months before TTC and gave me a prescription for it :)


----------



## spykey_uk

Yes that was part of the reason I mentioned it, because I have a prepaid prescription card so thought maybe it would be cheaper than buying it. I have been taking it for about 4-5 months now but he scoffed at me as if I was silly! :(

Dozy doctor, time to find myself a new one I think! x


----------



## shelleney

Gosh Spykey! Your Doc is so ignorant!
You are advised to start taking folic acid for 3 months before conception, and then during pregnancy. But its most important during conception. I trained as a midwife, and we always recommended taking folic acid before conception, so I have no idea why a doctor would disagree?
xx


----------



## spykey_uk

Thank god it's not just me then! He was quite patronising as well. I just feel sorry for those women who speak to him before taking it and don't as a result. Thankfully I've done my reading and been taking them anyway. 

We're moving soon so hopefully can change surgeries and find a more clued-up GP! x


----------



## spykey_uk

He seemed to be suggesting that there was just no point. I was a bit shocked when he was rude so just left without arguing with him. If only I'd had my solicitor hat on! x


----------



## xxxemsxxx

:hugs: to all the ladies the :witch: got. I hope your next cycles are the lucky ones.

I have been keeping it to myself for a few days, out of shock I think but I got my :bfp: on Saturday. I am over the moon, scared and excited all at the same time. I really cant believe it after all this time.

Lots of :dust: to you all. xx


----------



## Rachael1981

If it's any help Asda have 180 Tablet bottles of 400µg Folic Acid on offer, 2 for £4 xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations ems! xxx


----------



## grandbleu

xxxemsxxx said:


> :hugs: To all the ladies the :witch: Got. I hope your next cycles are the lucky ones.
> 
> I have been keeping it to myself for a few days, out of shock i think but i got my :bfp: On saturday. I am over the moon, scared and excited all at the same time. I really cant believe it after all this time.
> 
> Lots of :dust: To you all. Xx

congratulations!


----------



## spykey_uk

Congratulations Ems! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!

Thanks Rachael, I'll check it out x


----------



## spykey_uk

Ooh just got home and I'm out! The :witch: has arrived! Caught me off guard because I wasn't expecting her until next week!

Oh well, onto next month! x


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry Spykey! She's getting a lot of people today! :(


----------



## spykey_uk

Evil witchy! Oh well, March will be our month! x


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Sorry to hear that spykey :hugs:

Also cant believe your doctor, I have been taking folic acid snce June 2009 as like you I read that you should try and take it for three months before trying to build up your levels.

I do wonder how some people end up as doctors. xx


----------



## spykey_uk

If I'm honest this wasn't the best cycle for us, so I'm not surprised the :witch: has arrived. We're moving house and during ovulation I had cystitis and hubby was injured so we didn't have :sex: as much as we should have. 

In many ways I'm relieved because I knew in my heart it wasn't our month so now we can start counting down on the next one! x


----------



## spykey_uk

So happy for you though Ems, have you had many symptoms? x


----------



## pink80

Congrats Ems xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wow Pink check out your pea sized baba :)

Congratulations Ems :hugs: I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months and sending you lots of sticky :dust:

So sorry to all the ladies that are also being visited by the evil :witch: We WILL get our :bfp: next cycle :hugs:

Well we have thought about what we can try and change this cycle to get a :bfp: and have agreed to try and religiously follow the SMEP as it has a 40% success rate post miscarriage. I was on the verge of giving up yesterday but have realised that giving up is pointless. DH told me that when it eventually happens we wont care about how long it took, the important thing will be that it happened - He is so right!


----------



## grandbleu

*Feisty* - your OH is awesome...we've tried SMEP as well...I really do think it ups your chances but it means you can't get into arguments around O day (we always manage to do that and mess up the foolproof SMEP) So keep each other happy and no fights until after O day :winkwink:


----------



## Rachael1981

Good Luck Feisty! xxx


----------



## xxxemsxxx

spykey_uk said:


> So happy for you though Ems, have you had many symptoms? x

Thanks all for the congrats :kiss:, I really cant believe it, I had honestly thought it was never going to happen for us.

I havent really had many symptoms, had sore boobs but that a normal pre AF symptom for me so didnt think anything of it, infact I thought it meant I was out! I also had a cramp type feeling come and go in my right ovary area, but I thought I was imagining it. Am feeling a little bit tired, I only tested because I seemed to be having hot flushes last weekend, I didnt even use a HPT first as I only had FRER, so thought I'll try an OPK and if that has a line I will try a HPT, I was shaking like mad when the line appeared! I think thats it so far

Feisty your other half sounds brilliant, its great to have them pick you up when you are feeling low about TTC. 

Wishing you all the best of luck or your current cycles. xx


----------



## pink80

Thanks *Feisty* it's mad!

Your hubby sounds lovely - he's right in what he says and I'm sure SMEP will help :thumbup:

I really have got everything crossed for all you ladies :dust:


----------



## qwk

congrats ems!!!! :D


----------



## katiekittykat

Congratulations ems!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ok am officially stumped - Since huuuuuuge dip at 14DPO last cycle (this Tuesday) Temperatures have now shot back up above what would have been the cover-line!

At first I thought perhaps I am usually hot around :witch: visit but have just checked my chart and the last time I had temperatures as high as this at :witch: visit was back in August and I had only just started temping and wasn't as strict with taking it as I am now. Any suggestions my lovelies? :flower: Guess it could just be a good omen mimicking my successful cycle??? :haha: (Symptom spotting at CD3, I am insane :wacko:)

On a dissapointing note, my white magic infused fertility charm managed to fall off my necklace on the way back from the gym and smash on the floor :cry: How is that for a bad omen - me breaking our fertility charm :brat: I have glued it back together but am now driving myself mad thinking that I have jinxed it all - irrational I know!


----------



## Rachael1981

Temps confuse me Feisty :shrug:

The :witch: got me this morning. I've decided I'm not going to use OPK's this cycle, just temp. It's not like I can do anything about the days we BD anyway :shrug:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Rachael I'm sorry my Darling :hugs: With my skew-eyed clomid ovulation days I am sure we can be 2ww buddies this cycle. When do you usually ovulate? Mine ranges from CD13-CD17 :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

It was CD17 this cycle, but as this is my first cycle TTC and paying attention to what my body does, I don't know if that's normal or not :shrug:


----------



## cajunbabe

I was hot this cycle during AF. Way above coverline... read somewhere it can happen sometimes as our temps can fluctuate during different seasons. :shrug:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Cajunbabe :hugs:

I have decided this cycle to take it a lot easier and I refuse to symptom spot in the 2ww or obsess over my temps post ovulation or google anything pregnancy related. It will be hard but I am hoping it will be easier!


----------



## grandbleu

I got my *BFP* this afternoon...it seems unreal and I want you all to get your winter babies. This is just the first step on a long road...after one unexpected loss at 12 weeks it's not going to be an easy one for me. Thank you all for your support and thank you *Feisty* for this lucky thread. I posted this else where but I wanted to help anyone who wanted to know what/how I did this month:

*I am proof that:*

1. You don't have to have much sex LOL! (only 2 times before Oday! - look at my chart)
2. The BD action you do have doesn't have to be mind blowing (remember we were in TTC pressure zone and not really feeling our groove)
3. You can even miss Oday because of an argument.
4. You don't have SS (symptom spotting)! (I had none ladies none!)
*
What I did:*

1. Conceive Plus - I don't have much natural EWCM.
2. Legs in air for at least 30 minutes (usually 60) - have OH bring you your computer so you can get on BnB and chat and also a cuppa.
3. Be completely convinced this is not your cycle and put more faith into a candle lit in a lonely hilltop church and a random numerology reading than your own efforts.
4. Nothing else...seriously nothing else...
*
Symptoms:*

1. I wasn't symptom spotting so only my temps were looking good at the end.
2. Spotting (implant?) and also for the last couple of days...just a wee bit.
3. Tiniest bit of cramping the past couple of days but like I said I get that regardless every cycle so I don't consider it a symptom.
4. Had L-ovary pulsating today (only for a little bit)


----------



## joey300187

congraulations hun xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

GrandBleu I am so happy for you Darling :hugs: I wish you a healthy and happy 9 months :hugs:

I can't wait to see you progress! :dance:

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations xx,


----------



## LindsayA

Congratulations Grandbleu really pleased for you!!!!


----------



## cajunbabe

Congrats! This seems to be a very lucky thread! Before you know it, we will all get that sticky :bfp:!!


----------



## xxxemsxxx

:happydance: grandbleu, congratulations.

Wishing you a Happy and Healthy nine months with a beautiful sticky bean. xx


----------



## grandbleu

Thank you ladies all so much! I do think this thread is quite lucky and it was a perfect idea to make it over a couple months time to take off the monthly pressure and make it seasonal. :dust: to you all! October 15th is EDD for babyblue or babyrose!


----------



## qwk

congrats grandbleu!!


----------



## cajunbabe

Hubby is home! Operation Winter Baby 2011 is in effect!!! :haha:


----------



## katiekittykat

Congratulations grandbleu :happydance:

I'm 3DPO!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

eeeek Katie when did this happen? Did you get in enough :sex:

Grand just think of all those adorable halloween costumes you can buy :dance:


----------



## katiekittykat

It took me by surprise too Feisty!! lol

I o'd on cd63 and, by some miracle, we DTD on cd62. FX it's enough. Testing day for me will be 20 Feb - 18DPO.


----------



## gilmore85

katiekittykat said:


> It took me by surprise too Feisty!! lol
> 
> I o'd on cd63 and, by some miracle, we DTD on cd62. FX it's enough. Testing day for me will be 20 Feb - 18DPO.

YAY!!!!!! :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## gilmore85

grandbleu said:


> I got my *BFP* this afternoon...it seems unreal and I want you all to get your winter babies. This is just the first step on a long road...after one unexpected loss at 12 weeks it's not going to be an easy one for me. Thank you all for your support and thank you *Feisty* for this lucky thread. I posted this else where but I wanted to help anyone who wanted to know what/how I did this month:
> 
> *I am proof that:*
> 
> 1. You don't have to have much sex LOL! (only 2 times before Oday! - look at my chart)
> 2. The BD action you do have doesn't have to be mind blowing (remember we were in TTC pressure zone and not really feeling our groove)
> 3. You can even miss Oday because of an argument.
> 4. You don't have SS (symptom spotting)! (I had none ladies none!)
> *
> What I did:*
> 
> 1. Conceive Plus - I don't have much natural EWCM.
> 2. Legs in air for at least 30 minutes (usually 60) - have OH bring you your computer so you can get on BnB and chat and also a cuppa.
> 3. Be completely convinced this is not your cycle and put more faith into a candle lit in a lonely hilltop church and a random numerology reading than your own efforts.
> 4. Nothing else...seriously nothing else...
> *
> Symptoms:*
> 
> 1. I wasn't symptom spotting so only my temps were looking good at the end.
> 2. Spotting (implant?) and also for the last couple of days...just a wee bit.
> 3. Tiniest bit of cramping the past couple of days but like I said I get that regardless every cycle so I don't consider it a symptom.
> 4. Had L-ovary pulsating today (only for a little bit)

Congratulations!!! :dance:


----------



## pink80

Congrats *Grandbleu* :flower:

Yay for OV *Katie*!!!

Love to all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm just pleased to be out of limbo!


----------



## qwk

woo yay katie! you will be testing around the same time as me! :D FX!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well fingers crossed Katie you will have caught that eggy!


----------



## shelleney

Sorry the :witch: got you Rachael. FXd for next cycle.
Congrats on Oing Katie. Hope you caught that eggy.
xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Some more good news today....I got the job I applied for with Jet2!! :happydance:


----------



## shelleney

Well done katie!
What job is it?
xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Its Passenger Services for Jet2 at Newcastle Airport. I start on 7 March. Very very different to what I'm doing now.....:thumbup: And I've got less than 3 weeks left there now :happydance:


----------



## Nickij

Congrats on the New job Katie:)!!

Congrats to everyone with there BFP's so far!! 

I am in the TWW at the moment and trying to feel positive about it, but for some reason I don't think this month is the moment.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Katie that is fantastic :dance:

NickiJ it's not over until the :witch: shows!

I have decided this month that I will not symptom spot, I will not believe that my life will end if I don't get my :bfp: this cycle, I will stop daydreaming about all things baby related and I will start to try and enjoy my life again without ttc to take over. I am also minimising my time on bnb and will just be updating in this post and private messaging friends. Hopefully this will help me get through it, for all of you lovelies struggling atm I would like to share the wonderful piece of advice DH gave me that I am clinging onto for dear life;
"When it happens, we won't care about how long it took to get there - just enjoy the fact that it happened!"
It is time to stop letting ttc rule my life!

Love to all you ladies - hope the :bfp: role in! xxx


----------



## shelleney

Wow Feisty! I really admire you for putting a stop to all your TTC obsessing. Wish I was strong enough to join you. And I love what your OH said. Its so true. We wont care how long it took us to get there, we will just be happy to have our babies.
Good luck, Hun. Dont be a stranger xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Don't be a stranger Feisty x


----------



## shelleney

Hey Rach.
Forgot to let you know - the 10miu OPKs didnt work for me either. Hoped the extra sensitivity would give me a positive, but still didnt get one. Think I O'd though, and the tests just didnt pick up my surge.
Hope you're ok?
xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Hey shelleney, I'm good, just at my man's after the weekend in Edinburgh. Thanks for letting me know. I'm not using opks this cycle, just going to temp I think. How are you?


----------



## shelleney

im good thanks.
not feeling very positive about this cycle, but we will see....
good luck with the temping
xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck. I stressed myself out too much this cycle and convinced myself I was pregnant just to let myself down so not doing it again xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Rachael I feel your pain. I was absolutely shocked when I actually started bleeding, I was like wtf, but I'm pregnant :cry: Hence why I am putting a stop to everything this cycle.
I was even considering dying my hair as I had been dying it for 10 years up until we started trying last year and I hate my natural colour. Unfortunatly the research done has indicated some studies had results such as heart defects (OH already has a congenital heart defect), kidney problems and hairdressers statistically have more losses then anyone else so I am not brave enough to do it just yet :shrug:

I have my appointment with the GP tomorrow, I don't know whether to ask for help with ttc or not? :shrug: In 6 days it will officially be a year since we started trying but fear because I'm only 25 I may get fobbed off and the fact that I was pregnant last year may put them off investigating.


----------



## katiekittykat

Feisty Fidget said:


> Aww Rachael I feel your pain. I was absolutely shocked when I actually started bleeding, I was like wtf, but I'm pregnant :cry: Hence why I am putting a stop to everything this cycle.
> I was even considering dying my hair as I had been dying it for 10 years up until we started trying last year and I hate my natural colour. Unfortunatly the research done has indicated some studies had results such as heart defects (OH already has a congenital heart defect), kidney problems and hairdressers statistically have more losses then anyone else so I am not brave enough to do it just yet :shrug:
> 
> I have my appointment with the GP tomorrow, I don't know whether to ask for help with ttc or not? :shrug: In 6 days it will officially be a year since we started trying but fear because I'm only 25 I may get fobbed off and the fact that I was pregnant last year may put them off investigating.

I think you should ask....they can only say no. xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I would ask Feisty, they may be able to help xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks lovelies :flower:

The doctor is going to hate me as I need to now chat about 4 different things :wacko: I shall keep you all posted.

Katie your chart is looking good :dance:


----------



## Rachael1981

Let us know how you get on :hugs:

I'm back from Edinburgh and I had an amazing time! Going to start temping for this cycle tomorrow as I forgot to take my thermometer with me :dohh:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oops Rachael :dohh: I am pretty sure that one day missed will be fine.

I have decided that as soon as I have had ovulation confirmed I will stop inputting my data into FF until the :witch: arrives as it is just too stressful. I am keeping up the temping but just taking note instead of the daily input.

Eeek Doctors in under an hour, rather nervous now!


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope it goes well Feisty!

And it's 4 days of missed temps :rofl: But as the :witch: is in residence I figured it doesn't matter :shrug:


----------



## grandbleu

Good luck at the doctor's *Feisty*!

*Rachael* - I really love charting and it has helped me know my cycle so well and was the first indication I was pregnant. I definitely recommend it so I hope it is easy for you as well and helps you too! I always skip the first few days...in fact I think this last cycle I skipped 10 days...you can still get a good chart though.

*Shell* - :dust: hon I didn't have PMA either last cycle.


----------



## Rachael1981

You got your :bfp:!! Congratulations!!!

I did temp last cycle, just forgot my thermometer this weekend when I was away, but figured it would be ok as the :witch: is still here. I'll start again from tomorrow :D

I love temping, shows me what my body is doing. I'm not going to bother with OPK's this month though.


----------



## grandbleu

*Rachael* - thanks for the congrats...that's right you have been temping :dohh: sorry my bad...so it's totally fine to skip some days I always skip AF days because I'm in a bad mood...and last month I did indeed skip 10 days because my PMA was low. Much dust to you this cycle hon :dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm glad I'm not the only one skipping days. It's nice to have a few days break from the alarm going off and sticking a thermometer in your mouth before you do anything else.

I'm hoping to be more relaxed this cycle and hopefully not get myself convinced I'm pregnant in the 2ww, and I'm not going to test early either :rofl:


----------



## gilmore85

Feisty Fidget said:


> Oops Rachael :dohh: I am pretty sure that one day missed will be fine.
> 
> I have decided that as soon as I have had ovulation confirmed I will stop inputting my data into FF until the :witch: arrives as it is just too stressful. I am keeping up the temping but just taking note instead of the daily input.
> 
> Eeek Doctors in under an hour, rather nervous now!

good luck with the doctors, its scary how close our situations are im 25 as well and this is our 12th cycle ttc and so far nothing. i keep putting off going to the doctors just too scared, i have starting temping for the first time so going to see if that has any effect first before i make that call.

Good Luck!!


----------



## qwk

good luck at the doctor feisty! def let us know what he/she says... :hugs:


----------



## cajunbabe

ahh... what is going on with my chart! Up, down, up, down.... ugh.


----------



## cajunbabe

And, now I get word hubby is leaving tomorrow to go offshore! Not happy!!!!! :hissy:


I am so aggravated! I want to seriously injure some of his bosses!!! :gun:


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs: cajunbabe :(


----------



## grandbleu

cajunbabe said:


> And, now I get word hubby is leaving tomorrow to go offshore! Not happy!!!!! :hissy:
> 
> 
> I am so aggravated! I want to seriously injure some of his bosses!!! :gun:

Sorry he's leaving so soon but your chart makes it look like you are ovulating soon (even possibly today!) so BD before he goes...we didn't DTD O day and it worked! Usually 1-2 days before is good since then the sperm is ready and waiting for the elusive egg. :dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Cajunbabe I am sorry Darling :hugs: Grand is right though, if you :sex: before he goes you should be in with a chance :dance:

Ok so I went and saw the GP today, it was the same lady I argued with after our loss and I was a bit worried she would remember but if she did she didn't let on that she remembered that bit just our loss.
Basically she has said that the fact that I am ovulating and that we fell pregnant before means she is not too worried about how long it is taking us to conceive a healthy bean.
She double checked my old tests about clotting and apparently I was misinformed and the reason I was taken off the pill wasn't because I had a clotting disorder but because my mum had a stroke at 35 from a blood clot (which is why I was tested in the first place)
She has also said that she isn't surprised we haven't fallen pregnant again despite ovulating and dtd at the correct time - she said that it usually takes between 3-6 months for the body to repair itself after a miscarriage.
She also agreed that if we have one more loss she will make sure it gets investigated rather then waiting for the standard 3 which is good (hopefully wont need it)
I also got a prescription for more clomid :dance: and a test for thyroid problems which is a long shot but just want to make sure everything is as it should be.

Grand how you doing chickadee? :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

That's good to hear Feisty :happydance:


----------



## Mrs_A

I completely forgot i was a part of this thread - sorry ladies. I got my BFP on 28/01/2011!! baby dust to you all xxxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Congrats Mrs A :dance:

Thanks Rachael, still taking it easy this month though, after speaking with a close family member I have a feeling we will fall again June July time, which feels like forever away but at least I am believing we WILL get there!


----------



## Rachael1981

Congrats Mrs A!

Feisty - you will get there eventually, and I think taking it easy will help. I'm much more relaxed already though I'm back to temping tomorrow so we'll see how long that lasts :haha:


----------



## cajunbabe

Congrats!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Rachael, just do what I am doing and only input your temps until ovulation - then just carry on temping but jot it down on paper and don't put them into FF until your :bfp: or the :witch: ???

I found the last two cycles I was scouring over my charts and stressing over every little peek and dip - not good for the relaxed approach ;)


----------



## grandbleu

Congratulations* Mrs. A*! :dust: I saw you on the pregnancy announcement thread but wanted you to tell your happy news yourself on this thread - Glad you did!

*Feisty* - the appt. seems to have gone pretty well in the end - she sounds positive and realistic. FXed for you hon!

*AFM*: Doing fine...feel exactly like myself still with no major changes and just some light (very light) cramping every once in awhile...happy to have a pregnancy test that's positive but the road ahead seems very long and bumpy...I'm keeping up my PMA for baby and loving him or her already just as they deserve.


----------



## cajunbabe

Question to all of my lovely TTC ladies! Do any of you have one ovary that matures faster than the other? I think I am beginning to see a pattern, where one month I ovulate on day 17 and the next it is day 19.


----------



## Rachael1981

Think I may just do that. Last cycle I was obsessing over my chart at every opportunity so really don't want to be doing the same again.


----------



## Rachael1981

cajunbabe said:


> Question to all of my lovely TTC ladies! Do any of you have one ovary that matures faster than the other? I think I am beginning to see a pattern, where one month I ovulate on day 17 and the next it is day 19.

Can't say I have but if I notice a pattern I'll be sure to let you know :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Cajunbabe I have also noticed a pattern like this but will have to see if it holds true this cycle as I only have 3 cycles to compare so far :haha:

Grand good to see the PMA is there :hugs: I just know that this baba is going to be fine! xxx


----------



## pink80

*Feisty* - sounds like the appointment was a lot better than it could of been - and keep up the PMA it will happen.

*Rachael* - I was like that when I first charted but I did clam down a bit after a while, although I think that was to do with the fact that my chart never looked the same after OV it was different each time.

*Cajun* - I think you may be onto something although I was definitely one of those woman that doesn't ovulate from each side each month - I only get OV pains from one side and I would feel that two months running for instance and then not feel it for ages. IYKWIM.

*Grand* - keep up the PMA - I know that it's hard - I struggle and I haven't had to deal with what you ladies have. What is your due date..?

*Mrs.A* - congrats xx

Love & :dust: to you all

xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks Pink, hopefully I'll settle down and not keep obsessing over it. If I find I am doing then I'll do as Feisty suggested and still take my temp but stop putting it into FF xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Pink, glad to see your blueberry is doing well :dance: :hugs:

Rachael, we will keep each other sane this cycle, after ovulation I plan to hop on over to Grand's big nessie no symptom spotting thread if you would like to join me?

DH and I are discussing a trip to Japan or somewhere else this year (providing I get the 4 and a half month contract job) so I think this is helping to keep our mind focused on something else. It is a long shot, but a once in a lifetime opportunity we would both love to share! 

Well ladies today is day one of :sex: for SMEP - I vow to have amazing :sex: for the whole time we are dtd for this cycle as I am sick of it feeling like a chore! No room is safe :haha:

Rachael are you into your ahem routine yet or still a few more days hun? xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'll be joining you in that thread! Can you get me a link for it please?

AF is on her way out, so not quite there yet. Also, as I only see OH at weekends my plan is to just :sex: every day we do see each other and hope we catch the eggy :happydance: I'm trying to make it not feel like a chore, and so far we've been successful :thumbup:

I've also decided to try and lose some weight, so I'm hopping back on the Slimming World wagon, though without going to group as I can't afford it, but I do still have all my books. Just been and spent my last couple of quid on fruit to last me until Thursday when I get paid :happydance:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sounding good Rachael :thumbup:

Can't find the group but I am sure Grand will be sweet enough to point us in the right direction ;)


----------



## grandbleu

Mais oui!

Here it is: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/475985-ttcal-femmes-fetales-february-love-3-tww-12-bfps.html

I think it's lucky :winkwink:


----------



## spykey_uk

Sorry I've been awol for a while ladies, we've moved house this week so it's been a bit chaotic. Almost all settled in now though!

I'm a bit low today. Yet another pregnancy announcement on fb. I should just stop going on that site, it is truly depressing to see how many people I know are pregnant or parents, especially when many my age are on to their second child by now. We were invited round to the couple's house this weekend (with another couple who are pregnant) but thankfully we already have plans - not sure I could cope with watching both women stroking their bumps!

It's so selfish to say this when I know so many of you have been waiting for so long, but this is my third month now TTC and I guess I just thought (naively) that we'd get pregnant quickly. Completely selfish I know, I'm just feeling a bit blue about it all today :( x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Grand :hugs:

Aww Spykey, it is not selfish of you to feel that way :hugs: When I first started I too was convinced that I would fall pregnant straight away and when I saw women who had been trying for over a year, I felt so sorry for them but couldn't imagine going through it myself. I have to say though that it does get easier to cope with the more time that goes by. I am fed up of 'this' being the month only to get let down, I think if you go in with low expectations you can only be pleasantly surprised. It is a 180 on my usual PMA over-load but for now it is getting me through!


----------



## spykey_uk

Thanks Feisty - it feels good to know that I'm not the only one who feels like that. I'm hoping it will get easier as the months go by. I guess it's that realisation sinking in that it isn't going to happen overnight! :haha: x


----------



## BabySmith2B

Add me please - TTC#1 after 8 cycles


----------



## cajunbabe

Spykey - don't feel bad, one of my friends announced a twin pregnancy a few days ago... ugh.. I was happy and sad at the same time.

And, hubby left today - no +OPK, no temp rise... so I think we are done for this month. Someday we will actually hit the window!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Cajun I am so sorry hun :hugs: BUT :spermy: can live easily for 5 days so there may be a nice little welcome party waiting for that eggy! :dance:

Feeling rather grumpy myself too today, some bloody women keeps posting her scan photos at 26 weeks, I keep wanting to scream "THAT SHOULD BE ME!!!"


----------



## spykey_uk

It's so difficult isn't it?! I try and avoid facebook but then I get texts announcing it too! x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww spykey :hugs:

Chin up chick, we will get there! xxx


----------



## spykey_uk

Thanks hun! I do feel a lot better today - I said to hubby about feeling low last night and his response was to have some :sex: :haha:

It was the wrong time of the month really (CD6) but I wasn't complaining :rofl:


----------



## cajunbabe

got my +OPK... 

Question: do you guys continue to take OPKs after you get your positive?


----------



## Rachael1981

I did but only for a day but that was mainly because I was getting -ves straight after


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Cajun I did last cycle and got one negative then a positive which was very confusing :wacko: Due to the laid back approach this cycle I will just be using them until I get a positive and then stopping.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I'm back in my 2WW, at least I think I am. Promising myself not to symptom spot this time or test until AF is late (if she happens to be)

How is everyone, anyone else in their 2ww again?


----------



## cajunbabe

Just bought a CBFM, here's to hoping it will get here before the beginning of my next cycle. [-o&lt;


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Fingers crossed Cajun :hugs:

Tink I still have about another week until I am in the 2ww :cry: I had myself convinced last month that I was pregnant so am taking massive measures this cycle to ensure it doesn't happen again as it is just too soul destroying!

Starting with OPK tomorrow, God I hate them! I have to drink 1.5 litres of water a day to combat hostile cervical mucus BUT can't drink for 4 hours before my test meaning it is a nightmare trying to cram it all in!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

:hugs: that disapointment when AF arrives is horrible isn't it? although it was only our first month last cycle, I had such a good feeling and thought the signs were there and we had been fortunate on our first month trying but when I got my BFN's, and my temps dropped 2 days before AF turn't up I felt so crushed. This month I'm promising not to symptom spot, test before AF is due and most importantly get my hopes up.


----------



## Rachael1981

Same Tink, I'm not getting my hopes up and I'm not symptom spotting either. I'm not due to be in the 2WW until after the 19th though, assuming I ovulate on CD17 like I did last cycle


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I'm so confussed this month, my last 2 cycles I OV'ed CD12 a few days ago FF put OV at CD8 then changed to CD10 now today it's back to CD8, but I've had a big temp drop and theres very noticable lines on OPK's last couple of days so I'm not sure if I have even ovulated yet. No EWCM at the moment though and didn;t check for it over the days FF suggested I ovulated. Arghh this TTC thing can be so difficult and confussing.


----------



## gilmore85

not sure when i ovulate but dont think im that far away from it got such a horrible headache at the minute though and just want to go to sleep!


----------



## Rachael1981

I've had a horrible headache the last couple of days too. Maybe it's a bug?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Off to do my first OPK in a minute - oh the stress begins :wacko:

If it is a bug I hope you both start to feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm already more relaxed because I don't have anything to pee on :rofl:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:lol: Rachael, I was so tempted believe me, BUT in-order to do SMEP I need a positive OPK, although last month I got bloody two, two days apart so it proves they are pretty much useless!


----------



## Rachael1981

If I ever do SMEP I'll get them again, but between now and then I'm leaving the OPK's in the online shop :haha:

Now I just have to make sure I don't symptom spot and POAS in the 2ww :rofl:


----------



## gilmore85

looks like i havent ov'd yet so heres to a dirty weekend (albeit still at home) lol


----------



## katiekittykat

I got 2 positive OPKs...one on cd28 and the other on cd47. I didn't actually ov until cd63 :dohh: I think it's safe to say they don't work for me.

Although I've got loads in the house so it'll be a miracle if I don't do any next cycle!


----------



## Rachael1981

gilmore85 said:


> looks like i havent ov'd yet so heres to a dirty weekend (albeit still at home) lol

Hurrah for dirty weekends at home, I'll be doing the same :winkwink:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Katie I would just temp if I were you - This cycle was so stressful for you and I think the OPKs didn't help as they were so misleading :hugs:

Gilmore we started the 'routine' Tuesday and are religiously sticking to every other day until positive OPK and then three days in a row, stop for one day and then one final try :haha: 40% success rate in post miscarriage cases, although we pretty much stuck to it last cycle (missed one of the three in a row AFTER ovulation :dohh:) and we still got a :bfn: Enjoy your dirty weekend ;)


----------



## LindsayA

Hey ladies

I used OPK's last month and got pos at around the right time so thought i had ovulated however the Dr sent me for bloods (been trying 12 months) and have been told i didn't ovulate so they are pretty much rubbish!!!

GL to all you ladies xxx


----------



## shelleney

I agree with you all, ladies. OPKs are rubbish!
i have never got a positive, even on the 10miu tests.
i dont temp, as i cant be arsed, so i am only going on EWCM and ovary pains.
good luck to you all :dust:
xx


----------



## katiekittykat

OPKs didn't do the trick for me either :(


----------



## Feisty Fidget

They do seem to give me 'some' indication of when I am fertile but not very accurate. They do seem to be getting slightly darker each day which means that hopefully my body is doing what it should :dance:


----------



## Rachael1981

Hopefully it is :happydance:


----------



## cajunbabe

Ok girls! Need your opinion I'm not sure which OPK I should record on my FF! 

Click on the link to see the explanation of what is going on and take the poll:

The Poll


Thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hey Cajun, loving your new profile picture!

I would use both of them as Fertility friend will always say that ovulation will occur between 24-48 hours after a positive, it is normal to get two positives and it wont effect your ovulation day as FF uses your other information such as temps and CM to guess the correct day. :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

I voted both x


----------



## gilmore85

shelleney said:


> I agree with you all, ladies. OPKs are rubbish!
> i have never got a positive, even on the 10miu tests.
> i dont temp, as i cant be arsed, so i am only going on EWCM and ovary pains.
> good luck to you all :dust:
> xx

i was just going off EWCM and pains as well but after 11 months of nothing started temping this month and if i was going off what my body was telling me i would of thought that i was already in my 2WW but my chart shows that i haven't ov'd yet

fx ladies :dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Maybe you ovulate later then you usually thought Gilmore and you have been missing the egg? Fingers crossed once you fathom it all out you will get that :bfp: in no time! :dance:

Well have found out the likeliest cause of my weight gain - clomid :cry:
As some of you may know since January I have been exercising 5 times a week for at least 30 minutes and although admittedly there was a lot of chocolate left over from christmas (I always scarf a lot of chocolate anyway and it doesn't effect my weight too much) I couldn't understand why I was slowly and then fast gaining weight. Friends and family managed to convince me it was just muscle weighing more then fat etc and assured me that I wasn't eating more then usual.
Well just put on a pair of jeans that I haven't worn in a while and they are feeling snugger then usual - proof that it isn't muscle but bloody fat :growlmad:

I know I am being tested for thyroid problems but I seriously doubt this is it as my weight has always been in the 'normal' range and in the past I have had no problems shifting it. So I googled clomid and weight gain and hey presto about a zillion hits! Apparently the longer you are on it the worse the weight gain is which would explain why now that I am on my fourth round I have put on about 3lbs in the last week whereas before it was about a 1lb a week.

Looks like in conjunction with exercise I am now going to have to majorly adjust my eating habits too :cry: I have put on half a stone since starting them last August!


----------



## Laelani

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!!! :flower:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Happy Valentines Day to you too :hugs:

We are due to ovulate within the next few days so maybe cupid will take pity on us :haha:


----------



## pink80

Happy Valentines Day :flower:

I'm still here quietly cheering you all on :dust:

xx


----------



## spykey_uk

We're about to ovulate too so if we get our :bfp: this month it will be a Valentines baby!  x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well DH and I haven't done the deed this evening BUT it just shows how much more relaxed I am about ttc that it doesn't bother me!

Usually I would be mad as hell but I am so convinced that it isn't going to happen until June/July time that it has taken the pressure off hugely :dance:


----------



## Rachael1981

That's good Feisty :)

I'm due to Ovulate Saturday, hoping for a nice birthday present :)


----------



## gilmore85

hmm still havent ovulated .... it has never crossed my mind until now what if i'm not ovulating!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

That was what happened to me Gilmore, I went on obliviously trying for just over six months and used a few OPKs (all negative, not even a hint of a second line) when I thought I better take a closer look and then realised I wasn't ovulating. It isn't the end of the world as with the clomid I have no problems ovulating, just have to work hard on the not gaining weight part :wacko:


----------



## cajunbabe

What cd are you on Gilmore? Maybe you just ovulate really late?


----------



## gilmore85

i think im just overreacting lol im only CD14 its just that i always get cramps from CD6 onwards so just always thought i ov'd quite early i have very regular periods as well (27 days) just i thought i kinda knew what my body was doing but obv not


----------



## cajunbabe

gilmore85 said:


> i think im just overreacting lol im only CD14 its just that i always get cramps from CD6 onwards so just always thought i ov'd quite early i have very regular periods as well (27 days) just i thought i kinda knew what my body was doing but obv not

The stress of TTC can also change your 'normal'. I used to have 28 day periods, but now it's more normal for a 30 day. I O on 17, 18, or 19. But my LP is always 11.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Generally your lueteal phase will always stay the same length. As for ovulating on different days the first and third round of clomid I ovulated CD17 but randomly the second (straight after loss) was CD13. I think seeing as I am currently on CD15 and according to my OPK I haven't ovulated yet, CD17 may be the norm for me.


----------



## katiekittykat

Well, I've made it to 14DPO with no sign of AF! Even if this isn't my BFP, it means my LP has been increased from 10 days last cycle, which is great news altogether!


----------



## cajunbabe

katiekittykat said:


> Well, I've made it to 14DPO with no sign of AF! Even if this isn't my BFP, it means my LP has been increased from 10 days last cycle, which is great news altogether!

Have you tested?


----------



## katiekittykat

I tested at 12DPO and it was :bfn:, which I expected because I think implantation happened at 8PO so it was kind of early.


----------



## Rachael1981

I ovulated CD17 last cycle, so I seem to ovulate later in my cycle too.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ooo Katie, you will be officially late tomorrow, are you going to test?

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Feisty Fidget said:


> Ooo Katie, you will be officially late tomorrow, are you going to test?
> 
> xxx

I'm officially late now Feisty - my LP was previously 10 days :winkwink: Not testing now until Sunday x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Wow Katie - I am officially stalking your chart now sorry lol! It looks sooooo promising! BFP here you come! x


----------



## shelleney

Hey Feisty. Sorry to hear you're gaining weight due to the clomid. But can I just say, you look lovely in your avatar pic? :flower:

Hey Katie. Wow, waiting til Sunday to test? Hope you get your BFP Hun.

AFM: CD33, 16DPO. BFN on 14DPO, but still no AF? Hmmm, no idea whats going on?

xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Keeping everything crossed for you Katie :dust: x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Shellney, that was taken 15 months ago when I was 10lbs lighter :cry: Am just sensibly adjusting my eating habits! Perhaps wait it out until Saturday and contact your gp if nothing?

Katie looking good :thumbup: usually LP stays the same so I would say congratulations are in order ;)

AFM looks like I ovulated CD14 according to my charts, but we only dtd CD12 and CD15 so as predicted I believe I am out. Not too upset though as still feel it's going to be about another 5/6 months until we get that well deserved :bfp:


----------



## katiekittykat

I have no symptoms at all though....I can't help thinking Mother Nature is playing nasty tricks on me :(


----------



## BabySmith2B

Sooo excited! I think I&#8217;m having implantation bleeding! Trying not to get my hopes up but it&#8217;s difficult! Was checking my CP and there is was on my finger &#8211; good sign or not?

Anyone else having any other symptoms?

xxx


----------



## cajunbabe

Got my CBFM! Now it's time to get down to business.. as soon as :witch: arrives we can start the fun!


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope it works for you Cajunbabe!

I think I *might* have ovulated this morning. Temp has dropped to the lowest all cycle and I had twinges in my left ovary area this morning. I'll see over the next few days I guess. If I have it's 3 days earlier than last cycle!


----------



## katiekittykat

FX for you Rachael :dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Rachael I think I have found a pattern when I ovulate from different sides; round CD17 for one side and CD13/14 for the other - perhaps it is the same for you?

I think my ovulation should be confirmed tomorrow and then I can stop pumping in information to FF for this cycle.

You sure have some stamina Katie, I would have probably caved by now :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Not looking like it is the same for me Feisty - my temp is a little lower again this morning. I think I'm getting close to ovulation because of the temp drops, but I'm pretty sure it hasn't happened yet. Hopefully it doesn't happen now until at least Saturday or they'll be no chance of a birthday BFP for me!


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm out girls - AF got me this morning :(


----------



## shelleney

Oh no Katie :hugs: Im sorry Hun.
Good luck for next cycle.
xx


----------



## gilmore85

katiekittykat said:


> I'm out girls - AF got me this morning :(

:hugs:


----------



## qwk

:hugs: katie - so sorry to hear that ..!


----------



## cajunbabe

Aww, Katie.. So sorry to hear that! I really thought this was your cycle!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Katie is your LP usually that long? It just seems strange that it was suddenly so long :shrug:

Cajun I hope that ovulation stays away for a few days yet for you :hugs:

OPKs have finally stopped showing a second line so I am pretty positive that I ovulated Monday. As I didn't get a positive OPK we haven't done the SMEP but tbh I don't really care. We did everything by the book last cycle, everything humanly possible to get a :bfp: but it didn't happen so I am refusing to put myself through it anymore. 
Although we are NOT NTNP we are taking a more laid back approach to ttc


----------



## Rachael1981

Temps look like you ovulated on Monday too :thumbup:


----------



## grandbleu

*Feisty* - a less is more approach worked for us! :dust: that it works for you. SMEP was too difficult to keep up and ended up in more arguments. Less sex led to a baby. Good luck and much dust!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Eeeek five weeks and five days :dance: How is the pregnancy going Grand?

Thanks for the PMA grand but I trust my instincts when I say it feels like it will be another six months before we get a positive. TBH we are still only trying so that once I run out of clomid again in 4 months I can go back to the doctor and request tests. I feel so much happier this way, no more putting life on hold and getting disappointed when it all comes crashing down.

Have just started watching charmed from the begining and have got to the part where one sister is struggling ttc while the other is tricked into falling pregnant, is there no escape :haha:


----------



## grandbleu

It's true when TTC and babies are on the mind it's everywhere! :wacko:

I know I can't believe I'll be 6 weeks on Saturday...taking it one day at a time...I won't breath a sigh of relief till I pass my M/C weeks date...so no worry relief till after 12 weeks at least (and really does the worry ever leave...it started with the TTC)

Wishing you much dust :dust: and a "winter baby" conception for you and your OH!


----------



## katiekittykat

My last LP was 10 days and this one was 15. I am starting to wonder whether it might have been a chemical pregnancy, because AF is really really heavy and it never is on the 1st day.

Oh well....I guess we'll never know :shrug:


----------



## XxSamBxX

can i join you guys? currently having 2nd miscarriage in 2 months! but i am still hoping for my winter baby! so i'm trying for my first baby


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sam I am so sorry my darling :hugs: I can't believe it. I was just thinking about you the other day :hugs: I am always here if you need to talk, just PM me :hugs:

Kate that was what I was wondering :hugs:


----------



## XxSamBxX

thanks fiesty!! i just cant believe im going thru it again tbh! hurts so much and is soooooooo emotionally draining that i have to pick myself back up everytime!! im at a loss today on how to feel really!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I think that being in a state of shock is pretty much normal my darling.

I am so sorry that your having to go through this all again :hugs: Are they going to do tests this time? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## XxSamBxX

no they said there is nothing they can do really and 2 are not related i want answers but they wont give them to me :( im dont think i'm gonna even test if im late for my af as i always find out stupidly early i wanna find out late next time something like 36 weeks maybe lol i guess all i can do is keep my spirits up


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Sam :hugs: Go back to your GP and just explain you are scared to try again incase the same thing happens. Beg them to either give you advice of what to do to minimise the risk or send you for further tests :hugs: You have to be firm, my GP has agreed that if I have two miscarriages she will investigate further and I think the fact that you have had two so close together warrants a closer look :hugs:

AFM FF is being an arse and despite a dip in temperature on the 14th it is counting the 15th (where my temperature rose) as ovulation day :wacko:

That is it for me this cycle though with regards to FF, from now on I will not be obsessing over charts and getting upset when my temps start to drop instead I will be recording them manually and inputting them once the :witch: shows up, much less heartache!

How you getting on Rachael? xxx


----------



## gilmore85

well im just waiting for ff to confirm ovulation but dont know how long it normally takes.
hmm roughly 10 days until testing time lol


----------



## Rachael1981

My temp is still down this morning :thumbup:

Just need it to stay down tomorrow then it can rise all it wants! :D

Gilmore - FF will usually confirm Ovulation after 3 consecutive higher temperatures


----------



## cajunbabe

Feisty - FF never count my dip as o day.


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies :hi:
I finally got my :bfp: today, on 18DPO.
Feisty, please can you add me to the front page? Thank you :flower:
Good luck to you all, and hope you get your BFPs soon
:dust:
xx


----------



## cajunbabe

shelleney said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> I finally got my :bfp: today, on 18DPO.
> Feisty, please can you add me to the front page? Thank you :flower:
> Good luck to you all, and hope you get your BFPs soon
> :dust:
> xx

Congrats!


----------



## Sweedot

shelleney said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> I finally got my :bfp: today, on 18DPO.
> Feisty, please can you add me to the front page? Thank you :flower:
> Good luck to you all, and hope you get your BFPs soon
> :dust:
> xx

wooohooo, congratulations that's wonderful!

and at 18 dpo! that's good to know....:flower:

just goes to show, it aint over till the witch arrives!


----------



## shelleney

Definitely Sweedot! 
I got a BFN on 14DPO and 16DPO, and then a BFP on 18DPO.
Hopefully it gives others hope....
xx


----------



## qwk

congrats shelleney!


----------



## katiekittykat

Congrats Shelleney :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Congratulations Shellney - have updated your status :hugs:

I have lost count of how many lovelies have got their :bfp: I am sure I have left some out :wacko:

So first morning of not entering temps into FF has gone pretty well. Although I can obviously still kind of figure out the pattern in my head I wont have the added stress of FF changing ovulation dates etc.

I'm not too sure what is going on with my body atm. As I am sure most of you know I started increasing my fluid intake, taking EPO and drinking grapefruit and pineapple juice daily since January - well the good news is that my CM does seem to have improved BUT for the last two cycles after ovulation there has been loads and I mean literally having to change because it's so much. I don't stop with the fluids or juices after ovulation just the EPO so I don't understand why it isn't as abundant before ovulation (as this would obviously be more beneficial) :shrug:


----------



## shelleney

Thanks alot Feisty.
I had LOADS of creamy white CM this cycle, starting AFTER ovulation.....and you know what happened to me! FXd for you Hun xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Lol that was what convinced me I 'was' pregnant last cycle as I had it in spades when we fell with sprout, to this I say; Trick me once, shame on you - Trick me twice shame on me! I have accepted it isn't going to happen for a good few months yet and that is fine, I have realised that not being pregnant isn't actually the end of the world. Just wondering why my body has gotten it backwards :haha:

Are you going to get an early scan Darling? :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

You never know Feisty.... :winkwink:

I have my first GP appointment on Tuesday, and will request an early scan then. With my last pregnancy, I started having pain and heavy bleeding at 6+6, and discovered it was ectopic. So will hopefully get a scan at 6 weeks this time, to ensure baby is growing in the right place. FXd.
xx


----------



## trying 4 3rd

The witch got me today so on to March. I will be testing on my birthday so maybe it will be my month. Congrats to all the BFP's and hugs to the ladies the witch got.


----------



## Sweedot

shelleney said:


> You never know Feisty.... :winkwink:
> 
> I have my first GP appointment on Tuesday, and will request an early scan then. With my last pregnancy, I started having pain and heavy bleeding at 6+6, and discovered it was ectopic. So will hopefully get a scan at 6 weeks this time, to ensure baby is growing in the right place. FXd.
> xx

Hey, I was wondering from what dpo you started getting all the creamy cm....I've noticed I've been getting a lot of cm, but seems like watery/egg whitish from ovulation, I'm 3 dpo.

I have low lying twingy cramps, more on my left side, which I the side I o'd from....and tender bbs.


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations Shelleney! :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Congrats Shelleney!! 

and sorry to those who are out this month :( Keeping fingers crossed for you all for next cycle!

I'm back from my hols... had a brilliant time and was partially distracted from TTC'ing, well... the obsession with it anyway. I did try OPK's for the first time (as hubby bought me them at the end of last cycle) and was thrilled to get a smiley face, we managed limited :sex: due to being on hols at my in-laws and that hubby was ill the day after Ov... so we might have a chance... time will tell! 

Hope you're all okay! xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome back Mummycat, hope you had a great holiday!


----------



## shelleney

Welcome back Mummycat!
Glad you had a good holiday.
Good luck for this month :dust:
xx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks very much! Testing tomorrow and would really like to see a BFP :D


----------



## Sweedot

I just checked my cervix and it is high and covered in loads of white creamy cm, same thing yesterday too,I'm 4dpo....is this normal....it's definitely changed since ovulation when it was super stretchy and clear, it's really white and creamy now.


----------



## Rachael1981

I've heard a lot of creamy CM can be a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## shelleney

Ive had loads of creamy white CM this week. Hope its good news for you too
xx


----------



## cajunbabe

I have a bit of a dilemma. I will be taking my bar exam Monday, Wednesday, and Friday of this week. I must drive 2.5 hours to the exam site. Sooo, I must get up at least by 4am. I don't usually temp until 7:30am. So, what should I do? Take my temp and then just use the BBT adjuster? Or just skip those days... This is gonna suck, I can already tell.


----------



## Rachael1981

Personally i'd take my temps and use the adjuster


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I agree with Rachael, just make sure that you record the original temperature and the fact that you altered it in the notes.

Welcome back Mummycat - what CD are you currently on?

Watched one born every minute earlier - can't wait for it to be our turn but still realising that it's going to be a while yet!


----------



## joey300187

MummyCat said:


> Thanks very much! Testing tomorrow and would really like to see a BFP :D

fingers crossed for you ;)xxx


----------



## qwk

cajunbabe said:


> I have a bit of a dilemma. I will be taking my bar exam Monday, Wednesday, and Friday of this week. I must drive 2.5 hours to the exam site. Sooo, I must get up at least by 4am. I don't usually temp until 7:30am. So, what should I do? Take my temp and then just use the BBT adjuster? Or just skip those days... This is gonna suck, I can already tell.

i know nothing about temping, but good luck on the bar!


----------



## MummyCat

Feisty Fidget said:


> I agree with Rachael, just make sure that you record the original temperature and the fact that you altered it in the notes.
> 
> Welcome back Mummycat - what CD are you currently on?
> 
> Watched one born every minute earlier - can't wait for it to be our turn but still realising that it's going to be a while yet!

Thanks my dear...LOVE your avatar! I'm on CD27 and 11DPO (I think - well it's my best estimate... if you count the smiley face on OPK as Ovulation day then I'm 11DPO)



joey300187 said:


> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks very much! Testing tomorrow and would really like to see a BFP :D
> 
> fingers crossed for you ;)xxxClick to expand...

Thank you honey!!!!!!! Hope you are okay?? xxxx


----------



## MummyCat

Tested...




:bfp: :D here's a pic for those that like looking at lines...
 



Attached Files:







_MG_3246.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations! Hopefully I'll be getting one of those on 4th March! :D


----------



## pink80

Congrats MummyCat that's a lovely :bfp:

Xx


----------



## shelleney

Oh Congratulations Mummycat!!! :yipee:
what wonderful news!
seems like your vacation did the trick!
so happy for you Hun
xx


----------



## joey300187

MummyCat said:


> Tested...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp: :D here's a pic for those that like looking at lines...

ahhhh yipppeeeee so pleased sweetie ;) xxxxxxxx:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:xxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandbleu

Congrats *Mummycat* - great pink lines!


----------



## gilmore85

woohoo!!! :dance:

Congrats on the :bfp:s

happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## qwk

yay congrats mummycat! !


----------



## MummyCat

THANK you all so very much! You're very kind!! :dance:



Rachael1981 said:


> Congratulations! Hopefully I'll be getting one of those on 4th March! :D

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you hun!! :flower: and :dust:




shelleney said:


> Oh Congratulations Mummycat!!! :yipee:
> what wonderful news!
> seems like your vacation did the trick!
> so happy for you Hun
> xx

Thank you hun and you're probably right... time away not obsessing! :D See you in 1st Tri :D



joey300187 said:


> ahhhh yipppeeeee so pleased sweetie ;) xxxxxxxx:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:xxxxxxxxx

Thank you honey bunch... that's so lovely that you are so pleased for me! Are you and OH still trying? have you had any more news from docs? Thinking of you!!! :flower:


----------



## joey300187

aww course im pleased for you! ;) 
we haved an appointment on march 15th but from what they said on the phone they have done all their tests so dont know if they will try send us somewhere else in the meantime we have decided to try again i have done alot of research on baby asprin and altho my tests for blood clotting have come back normal i just think its worth a shot. gotta try every last avenue really.


----------



## Rachael1981

Joey, I hope baby aspirin works for you :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

You're completely right!

I'm on baby aspirin and really hoping it helps this baby stick! Already the test line is darker than the really faint ones I had last month with my chemical... so I feel very positive about baby aspirin... I hope it works for you guys! I really do!! xxx


----------



## joey300187

when did u start taking it hun? and im sure everything will be perfect! lotties bro/sis is on its way hehe xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun! xx

I started taking it about CD3 or 4 of this cycle - along with 5mg of folic acid daily. 

:hugs:


----------



## joey300187

ahh right was that on doctors orders?. i havent been told to take it but i want to obviously i will consult my doctor before i start but cant see any reason i couldnt take it i thought i read somewhere to take it from bfp but i spose thats if ur not activly ttc maybes. not sure gonna book in with doc early next week anyway to discuss as af due sat xx


----------



## hope4bump

Congrats again mummycat :) :) xx


----------



## MummyCat

Yep, Doc said to start immediately... it's supposed to help improve the lining of the uterus, to help with implantation and supply to the placenta, so for me it makes sense to start as soon as possible. 

Let us know how you get on.. hope you get the nod from them!! xxx


----------



## MummyCat

hope4bump said:


> Congrats again mummycat :) :) xx

Thanks my friend!!!!! :) xx


----------



## Sweedot

Congratulations.....such wonderful news....I really hope I follow with good news of my own.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Congratulations Mummycat, wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months x


----------



## katiekittykat

Congrats mummycat :hugs: So so pleased for you xxxx

My good news is that OH and I have been referred to the FS at the Centre for Life in Newcastle. I'm going to be tested for various things (PCOS etc) next week, and it turns out OH has a 'reduced' sperm count. I'm delighted that someone has taken us seriously - we'll have been TTC for 4 months on Wednesday, although this is only cycle #3.


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks so much... absolutely fab news that you're being referred!! I hope your bfp is around the corner hun!! :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Congrats MummyCat :dance: I wish you a happy and healthy 36 weeks ;)

Katie so glad you are getting sorted :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Thank you honey! Hope you're doing ok!! xx


----------



## DaisyDust

Big congratulations Mummycat xx


----------



## Sweedot

How we doing today ladies? any updates...

I'm 6dpo...nothing noticeable this am!

wondering what the day will bring....


----------



## Rachael1981

2dpo and nothing much going on here. Highlight of my day was ordering my shopping from Asda :dohh:


----------



## cajunbabe

Temp dropped to my coverline today... AF should show today, I'm thinking. I have a massive headache... the same headache I get every month right before af, it's like I have withdrawals when my hormones drop, sucks being a girl!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Cajun sorry your getting the headaches that means the :witch: is on her way :hugs:

Rachael, glad to hear you have ovulated :dance:

AFM still feeling happily laid back this month, not hopeful but just content to plod along.


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks Feisty. Me and FF are currently in dispute, I'm sure I'm 2dpo, FF is sure I'm 4dpo, but I've not overridden it as I want to see if it changes it's mind.

I'm still laid back, taken to playing Fable 3 on Xbox 360 to keep me occupied during the day which is mainly I was doing my symptom spotting last cycle :thumbup: I also have house hunting to keep me occupied and been looking at furniture etc for when we move as we need drawers and wardrobes for the bedroom :)


----------



## cajunbabe

Rachael - I'm getting an Xbox 360 w/ kinect as soon as I finish my exams! I'm so excited.


----------



## Rachael1981

I want Kinect soooo badly! It's on offer in Tesco right now - £100 instead of £130, and it's my 30th on March 7th, so I'll be getting birthday money, but I really should save it for our rent and deposit for our new house...... :shrug:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

DH works at Game and I have been forbidden from getting a kinect :cry: He says it is pants and that it wont get used as you ideally need a big open minimalist space to play it in.

After speaking to a lovely lady I was locum nursing with today I have decided to take some evening classes in cake decorating. I enjoy being creative but my job as a Dental Nurse stifles this and after her amazing advice I have decided to further my new zest for not putting everything on hold for possible pregnancy by signing up for May. The good thing is that hopefully this should give me something to keep my mind off what would have been my due date at the end of May.

Rachael I have found it so much less stressful just jotting my post ovulation temps down rather then putting them into ff. FF is also being an arse with my ovulation date and putting it at one day later then I suspect, usually I would be having a melt down and over analysing it but this cycle I plain don't care :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm going to do that from tomorrow, I want to see if it moves my date first......


----------



## cajunbabe

My activity that keeps me from obsessing about TTC our my horses. My hubby bought me a palomino quarter horse filly for our wedding. She just turned a year old and I am going to start training her this summer. Lots of work, but we need to be ready to put that saddle on in 2 years! 

Yea, my brother has a kinect but doesn't have enough room at his house. We have a big open living room, dining, kitchen, so we have plenty of room. I am going to get some workout games and try to lose some of this winter weight!


----------



## Rachael1981

Bet she keeps you busy! I'm going to hold off on getting Kinect for now, I'll get it after we've moved and I've seen how big our living room is going to be :)


----------



## qwk

hellooo ladies - i have wanted to try the kinect! i have a wii & wii fit, which i really like :)

5 or 6 dpo - no symptoms to my knowledge! thinking i may test on sunday - only 10 dpo, but i may not be able to resist!


----------



## Sweedot

6 dpo, evening...

Sytoms, sore nipples, tender bbs, sore throat on and off all day, light cramping, especially on left side, heartburn


----------



## cajunbabe

The Kinect is awesome! I have a Wii and a Wii Fit, but nothing compares to the Kinect. I can't wait to start working out with it!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I am officially on the anti-symptom spotting wagon. Any ladies that would like to hop on board are more then welcome :flower:

It's quite simple, every time you 'feel' something just explain it away - ie I have woken up feeling queasy this morning and had a sore throat and feeling tired, the true reason for this is that I am run down for doing a full week at work for the first time in months and I always feel ill when I have to get up before 7am fact.

It just saves getting your hopes up and then having them dashed xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm joining!

I had EWCM last night - it's not a sign it's probably due to a post ov estrogen surge.

I also have a stuffy nose, slightly sore throat and keep sneezing, but they're not symptoms either, it's a cold that OH has kindly shared with me :thumbup:


----------



## leylak

Feisty Fidget, I want to join this team started by you :)
I have been ttc #1 for 6 months with one MC
And I also want to join the anti-symptom spotting wagon. I'm sure that I am not pregnant but this morning I woke up feeling famished, just like I felt when I was PG. So it will be easy for me not to symptom spot when those symptoms occur when I am not pg too. It is too early to say now but I am also planning not to POAS until my AF is real late. I don't have a problem with BFNs. But I know that if I get a BFP, I won't feel as relieved as the first time.


----------



## DaisyDust

Ok Feisty...PMA put me down as BFP winter baby. 
I've had a nervous week to say the least, I got my positive last week & as soon as I celebrated I had a huge temp drop followed by bleeding. 
Some may think my chart has signs of implantation but 2 days after BFP? Thats not possible. Doctor said hopefully it's just a blip. I now need to be positive & move on to the next worry hurdle. 

:dust: to all you girls trying for Winter Babies. Theres plenty more months left! xx


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Daisy Dust!
Hope your bean is a sticky one.....
xx


----------



## shelleney

Hey Feisty.
I found that the whole no-symptom-spotting thing really helped me this month.
Last month, I had so many symptoms that I convinced myself I was pregnant. Therefore, when the witch arrived, it was a heartbreaking disappointment.
This month however, I vowed not to symptom spot. I explained away all of my symptoms, and convinced myself I was not pregnant. Therefore it was a wonderful surprise when I got my BFP!
Good luck to everyone who has decided not to symptom spot this month. Hope you get those BFPs you long for :dust:
xx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, Fiesty I am part of your club!! No SS for me this month.

Just to update I am CD22, dont have a clue when I ov'd.

Had me CD21 bloods yesterday and have my lap in less than 2 weeks!! Yipeeee!!

Waiting for OH's SA results today. Eeek.

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations DaisyDust!

I hope your OH's SA results are good mags, and your CD21 bloods are good too. All the best for the lap and here's to having 2 fully working tubes :thumbup: xxx


----------



## qwk

congrats daisydust!! FX! :)


----------



## MummyCat

huge congrats Daisy Dust.... sending you some fairy :dust: for a sticky bean!!! :hugs:


----------



## cajunbabe

af showed up this morning...


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry Cajunbabe :( :hugs:


----------



## wtt :)

Joining here! Count me in - We're ttc our first! :dance:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey WTT. Told you I would still be TTC when you start. Lol.

xxx


----------



## wtt :)

4magpies said:


> Hey WTT. Told you I would still be TTC when you start. Lol.
> 
> xxx

lol :wave: We started early :ninja: (DH was the ninja not me :haha:) I can't wait for when you get your BFP!


----------



## 4magpies

wtt :) said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Hey WTT. Told you I would still be TTC when you start. Lol.
> 
> xxx
> 
> lol :wave: We started early :ninja: (DH was the ninja not me :haha:) I can't wait for when you get your BFP!Click to expand...

You might be waiting a long while.

Hope you get your BFP nice and quick.

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

:wave: wtt :)


----------



## wtt :)

:wave:


----------



## MummyCat

Sorry to hear that Cajunbabe!! Fingers crossed for a bfp next cycle!!! :hugs:

Hey WTT.. hope your TTC journey is a short one! :flower:


----------



## wtt :)

Thank you! :flower: Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wowwee we sure got quite a few new members today :dance:

When I have a bit more time I will pop you all on the first thread. I wont deny that there is a tiny grain of hope in me that this month will be our month but tbh it is more of a dream then anything else.

So sorry cajun :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks WTT..

Feisty it very well could be!! When are you planning on testing?? xxx


----------



## shelleney

Sorry that the witch got you Cajun :hugs:
Welcome to the Newbies :hi: Good luck!
xx


----------



## qwk

lol nice use of the ninja smiley wtt! :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Awww Mummycat thanks but getting a :bfp: is really a hope, I don't think we will be getting one for a while yet :shrug:

I will not need to test but if the :witch: is late then I will wait until a week Saturday as by then I will be 4-5 days late.


----------



## leylak

Today AF got me but I was looking forward to it. The first menses after the MC :happydance: This cycle (after the D&C), I bled lightly for 20 days and spotted brown for 4 days. Then today menses again. Feels like I will never stop bleeding.:wacko: If I do, I hope to start trying.


----------



## MummyCat

Feisty Fidget said:


> Awww Mummycat thanks but getting a :bfp: is really a hope, I don't think we will be getting one for a while yet :shrug:
> 
> I will not need to test but if the :witch: is late then I will wait until a week Saturday as by then I will be 4-5 days late.

Oh man, you have will of steel :D How long did it take you to conceive with your last one? I have a positive feeling about you!! Something tells me you'll be in November Mums... so I'll just keep sending you :dust: until you find out! :D 



leylak said:


> Today AF got me but I was looking forward to it. The first menses after the MC :happydance: This cycle (after the D&C), I bled lightly for 20 days and spotted brown for 4 days. Then today menses again. Feels like I will never stop bleeding.:wacko: If I do, I hope to start trying.

Ah hun... sorry about AF and you will eventually stop bleeding :winkwink: and hopefully you'll get your BFP in the blink of an eye! :D


----------



## leylak

Thanks mummycat, congrats on your pregnancy. :flower: 
I haven't BD'd in two months so I really was waiting for my AF:haha:


----------



## MummyCat

Thank you!! 

LOL... you better get at then and get those :spermy: trained and ready!! :haha:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Leylak I am so sorry for you loss :hugs: I am glad your body is finally getting back to normal :flower:

Mummycat I love your optimism but it took over six months of trying last time which is why I am not hopeful for anytime soon. I will however gladly take that :dust: thank you Muchly :hugs: that said a November baby would be lush as I am December and DH is October and our second wedding anniversary is the 14th November too. I am resigned to not being able to hold our LO this year though.


----------



## MummyCat

Well it's been a few months already since your miscarriage hun! So I'll be keeping my fingers crossed :D :flower:


----------



## Mandyloo

Hi Ladies! I just wanted to let you know that I got my BFP today after 4 months of TTC! I was sick the whole week of ovulation and I had no hope that this was our month and welp I guess the little swimmers fought extra hard to catch the egg!!
Lots of baby dust to everyone xoxo


----------



## wtt :)

Mandyloo said:


> Hi Ladies! I just wanted to let you know that I got my BFP today after 4 months of TTC! I was sick the whole week of ovulation and I had no hope that this was our month and welp I guess the little swimmers fought extra hard to catch the egg!!
> Lots of baby dust to everyone xoxo

congrats! lol everyone seems to have caught the egg this time when they were sick!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Congrats my darling :hugs:

I have found it increasingly hard to stamp out that little flame of hope over the last few days as the :witch: date approaches. My head knows it won't be our month but my heart feels differently :cry: I am not being a pessimist, I just don't want to get all upset when the inevitable :witch: arrives.

Interestingly last month I had decided before ovulation that it was going to be our lucky month and after ovulation I had every symptom under the sun including what I thought was ligament stretching (it felt very similar to pregnancy back in September) but this month when I have desperately tried to stop myself from false hope I have had pretty much no noticeable 'symptoms'. I think this proves that the mind can be quite evil and make your body imagine certain things that are just plain not there.


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations mandyloo

Feisty, you're right. Last month I was so convinced it would be my month and I had loads of symptoms. I this time I decided not to symptom spot and have had hardly anything.


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Mandyloo! I also got my BFP this month after being unwell during ovulation. Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months :yipee:

I know exactly what you mean Feisty :wacko: Thinking of you xx


----------



## qwk

congrats mandyloo!


----------



## MummyCat

Congrats Mandyloo!!! :dust: for a happy and healthy 9 months xx

I'm hoping to see some more BFP's from here soon... how are you ladies doing? :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm 6dpo and had a temp drop below coverline this morning.


----------



## grandbleu

Still in the game *Rachael* - Implantation dip??? Another lady on another thread had that this month as well and she just got her BFP at 12dpo...don't want to give you too much hope but this could be a very good thing! :dust:

Here's the pic: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33607a/?i=4212078&


----------



## MummyCat

oooh, sounds good hun! :dust: and best wishes!!! :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks ladies, trying not to get my hopes up xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I had what I thought were implantation dips for the past two cycles and no luck so far, fingers crossed yours are actually true Rachael :hugs:

Well my lovelies I believe my head was in fact right and my body is gearing up for the :witch: I have pain radiating intermittently from both ovaries which I was sure was a good sign last month but turned out to be a period symptom. I am suprisingly okay with this thanks to the fact I geared myself up for it. On the plus side this means only five mote cycles until I can go back to th gp for tests.

Do you think i should send DH for SA? We are at separate doctors and as far as his gp would be concerned we have been trying for over a year with no happy ending??? xxx


----------



## grandbleu

*Feisty* - definitely do it. We did after a year and to find out that there wasn't an issue with sperm and it was a relief but if there had been an issue we would have dealt with it. It's an easy test for the boys so he shouldn't complain. :winkwink:


----------



## Rachael1981

I would feisty, even if it is just to put your mind at ease. 

I'm trying not to get my hopes up over the temp dip. Still expecting af next week xx


----------



## MummyCat

Definitely Feisty... I would definitely request SA!! :hugs:


----------



## Mandyloo

Thank you! It looks like being sick was a good thing... I honestly think I was so busy feeling like crap I didnt have any time to think about TTC! I am over the moon! I have the digital sitting on the counter because I just dont believe it!


----------



## RobenR

:bfp:! Tonight my husband had a suspicion and surprised me with a test to take. We are pregnant, due in November! Didn't suspect a thing because I've been away for the last month except for a few weekends. Our little boy is going to be a big brother and I have absolutely no idea what to think right now except please stick little bean!


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations! :yipee:
Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## MummyCat

Huge congrats Roben!!! :dust: for a sticky bean!!

Seems like the less is more approach this month... we were away on hols and couldn't stress about TTC...

Feisty any news hun??? How you feeling Rachel??

How's everyone else???? :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Damn even more excuse for us to book a holiday :haha:

DH has agreed to SA but as he is such a nightmare to get to the doctors even with all his heart problems so it will be interesting to see how long this takes :wacko:

AFM still not symptom spotting and interestingly no dip so far in my temps when last cycle I had one at 6DPO and the one before 9DPO so I am taking this as a good sign that my hormones post miscarriage are stabilizing. Still really peeved over the fact that I have abundent CM only after ovulation grrr but hopefully the fact that there is some means I don't have hostile womb from the clomid which was a worry.

I was dieting until I suddenly remembered that dieting massively hurts your chances of conception as your body has to focus on just losing weight rather then anything else. Despite my good intentions pregnancy related things seem to be creeping into my head more often now and I am starting to get anxious in the morning when I take my temperature. This isn't so good as I really don't want to be disappointed :cry:

Had a bit of a wobble in the car yesterday when I realised I would be starting my early maternity leave in 6 weeks if everything had worked out. It still seems crazy to think that for such a short time I was actually a Mummy :cry:

How are you doing Racheal? I always think about you chicky as our cycles are quite close together :hugs: I am going to be completely lost once you get your :bfp: xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations Roben! :D

Mummycat - I'm feeling fine thanks.

Feisty - Glad Hubby as agreed to the SA, I hope he gets it done quickly :hugs:

You won't be lost at all once I get my :bfp: because you'll get yours too and we'll be over in 1st tri together :D And I'll be around to cheer you on if you don't get yours this month :D

My temp has gone right back up again this morning :) Also, I've realised my temps aren't as erratic as they were last cycle, maybe I'm more consistent in the way I take them this cycle :haha:
I had a tugging pain by my belly button that started Thursday, but that has finally gone. It was quite annoying lol!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sounding good Rachael ligament stretching is one of the earliest signs of pregnancy :dance: I truly think this is your month :hugs: As for temps being more stable I finally started taking mine at exactly the same time every morning and they do seem to be a lot better although once I finally get round to plotting them on a graph I guess that could all change!


----------



## Rachael1981

I'll know in a few days feisty. Af is due Saturday but I will probably test before then


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:lol: I never test early, I too will probably be testing on Saturday but just my formality of testing before taking clomid just in case.

Bah I don't know what is wrong with me today, need to seriously get out of my funk :wacko:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm too impatient to wait lol


----------



## qwk

congrats RobenR!!

and i am very happy to join you - got my BFP this morning!!! :D :D :D


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations!


----------



## RobenR

qwk - many congrats! Looks like we may be bump buddies! lol


----------



## wtt :)

qwk said:


> congrats RobenR!!
> 
> and i am very happy to join you - got my BFP this morning!!! :D :D :D

:wohoo: congrats!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wow there sure are a lot of :bfp: going on

Well done lovelies xxx


----------



## cajunbabe

Congrats!!


----------



## MummyCat

Congrats qwk... feisty... this is a lucky thread my dear.... and I have good feelings for a few of you.... some very promising NON symptoms going on there :haha:

I know how you feel honey... I would have been about 26 weeks pregnant now! :( it sucks... it really does and you need to have your tearful moments!! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## shelleney

congratulations qwk! :yipee:


----------



## leylak

congrats on the BFPs ladies :happydance:
I will wtt for another month. I had a very heavy AF :witch::witch::witch::witch::witch: one cycle after the MC (D&C) I needed meds to stop it. No rest parts in my womb but still it seems that I need time to recover. Considering that I am not very fertile, my chances of having a winter baby is decreasing....:shrug:


----------



## Sweedot

I sure hope this is a lucky thread


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Mummycat we would have only been a few days apart :hugs:

As for this thread being lucky, I have a sinking feeling it is going to be lucky for everyone except me!

Leylak, do not fret my darling I am going to be around for ages yet to keep you company :hugs:

As predicted my temperature dropped this morning and although it is still above the coverline I know that tomorrow it will be below it and Wednesday the :witch: will be in residence :cry: I am a little disappointed as it means that my instincts were right and the chances of us actually holding a baby this year are not going to happen.

Just need to focus on the wonderful words of wisdom my DH gave me last cycle that when it finally happens we wont care about how long it took to get there just that we did it.


----------



## 4magpies

Its not lucky for me honey... Lol.

xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Ah Feisty... keeping everything crossed for you, that if it isn't this month, then it's soon! :hugs:

:hugs: to you too magpies!! xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks Cat, how are you feeling?

xxx


----------



## Sweedot

On my way out, af is looming, big temp drop, she'll be here Wednesday.


----------



## cajunbabe

And so the POAS marathon begins.. CD6 and my CBFM asked for the first pee stick!


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck with the CBFM cajunbabe!


----------



## MummyCat

Magpies... Thanks hun, I'm exhausted but I can't complain! I had planned to sleep while my toddler had a nap today... She just spent the last 2 hours screaming.. so I'm worse off than I was earlier... think I'll be heading to bed straight after dinner!

Sweetot.. I hope it's not af looming! :hugs:

Cajunbabe... good luck chick... keeping fingers crossed this is your month!! xx

Rachel hope things are still looking good for you! :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Hope you get some rest soon honey.

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks my lovely... I'm sure I will... or might just pass out when hubby gets home! Best I get dinner on the go while I'm still mildly with it! :rofl:


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry you're exhausted Mummycat.

Things are still ok here. I have slightly sore nipples but that could be a sign of AF so we'll see. Just want to know already! I'm not a very patient person lol!


----------



## MummyCat

It's a good sign, so I'm pleased I'm exhausted.. it's just going to prove difficult when Lottie decides NOT to nap! :haha:

Oh fingers crossed hun!! Not long to wait now!! :dust: for you!! xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Only a few more days, which I think makes it worse! Just need to know already!!!


----------



## Sweedot

well, i have cramps and a sore throat still....

cramps are a little worse than yesterday, no spotting yet though....

temp dip this am suggests she will be here in the not too distant future...

i feel pretty crappy today, but my back is healing after falling over yesterday....I took the day off of work to recuperate, its feeling much better...maybe the ice-cream had something to do with that.

im kinda just hoping af starts sooner than later now....im already so over this cycle....im over this month...

im welcoming a break from TTC!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Awww Sweetdot, something tells me we will be cycle twins next month then ;)

Stupidly I keep hoping there is a small glimmer of hope for temperature going back up tomorrow :wacko: why oh why do I do this to myself???? I am trying to accept I'm out but this damn PMA is so hard to shake :haha:

Good Luck to all those still in :hugs:

4magpies glad to see you back Darling :flower:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

It is official my body and I are back at war!

Very surprisingly my temperature shot back up this morning and even though I am checking like a women possessed the :witch: is not in residence.

I have just checked my fertility charts for the last two months and there is always bleeding or spotting on the day of my dip and although the day after my temperature may rise a little it always stays below the previous months coverline and the period continues.

Please don't get excited for me though, I don't feel pregnant and I have an awful sinking feeling I am going to be late enough to do a test with :bfn: as the result.

According to FF I am due today so will keep you lovelies posted on the new and twisted ways my body has come up with to torture me :cry:


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs:

Our bodies are cruel. AF is due Saturday for me and I feel like she'll be here. My chart is looking good, but I just don't feel pregnant. Plus I tested this morning and :bfn: :nope: My body is going to be cruel and make sure the :witch: is in full residence for my 30th I think :trouble::grr:


----------



## shelleney

:hugs: Feisty, Rachael, Magpies, Cajun and Sweedot :hugs:
xx


----------



## gilmore85

:witch: arrived this morning


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry Gilmore :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry gilmore.

I *think* I have got a LFP (little feint positive)....

xxx


----------



## pink80

Mags - that's so exciting, just caught up on your journal!! You've got a lot of willpower not testing again today :) I can't wait for you to see a nice dark line xx

Feisty/Racheal - I've got everything crossed for both of you xx


----------



## 4magpies

pink80 said:


> Mags - that's so exciting, just caught up on your journal!! You've got a lot of willpower not testing again today :) I can't wait for you to see a nice dark line xx
> 
> Feisty/Racheal - I've got everything crossed for both of you xx

Will power out of the window... just done another IC, feinter than this mornings but still there....

xxx


----------



## leylak

congrats mag! h&h 9 months :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

No no no no... no congrats yet. I am not 100% sure yet... too feint.

xxx


----------



## leylak

My first positive test was also very faint so when someone says she got a faint line, I believe it is BFP and congratulate right away :) I hope it is real positive mag :)


----------



## qwk

FX magpie!!! :D


----------



## Sweedot

I'm almost out....just hanging in there this cycle by a hair!

Temp crashed this morning...here's to a december baby!


----------



## MummyCat

Sorry Gilmore :hugs:

Fingers crossed for you all and Mags... that sounds BRILLIANT!!!! Come on HCG.. double and triple and give us a stong line!! :dance:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Congrats 4magpies :hugs:

Well despite my temperature raising this morning I have had some brown discharge and although it was a small amount and has now tapered off it obviously means I'm out.

I am super pissed though as for a few hours this morning I actually had a glimmer of hope :cry: so very cruel of my body to do that :cry:


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

I don't want to give you false hope and you know your body the best *Feisty* but I had two days of brown spotting before I got my BFP. FXed still for you.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Awww Grand thanks my darling but I just don't think I will be that lucky :cry: Thanks for trying to cheer me up though :hugs:

I didn't spot with sprout so I doubt I will next time. I think my temperature is perhaps elevated because I am a little run down and possibly about to come down with something. Besides I don't actually feel pregnant so no doubt my body will start cramping tomorrow morning and I will get to be all stressy and upset whilst I am at work, mega peeved :growlmad:


----------



## MummyCat

Oh honey :hugs: :cry:


----------



## Sweedot

MummyCat said:


> Oh honey :hugs: :cry:

do you mean due on 11.11.11 or 11.1.11?

cos ur ticker says ur due in January 2011...

?

lol


----------



## Sweedot

oh wait, i forgot, its USA that does the month first....

i should know that, im british! lol


----------



## MummyCat

hahahaha... yes, 1 November 2011... though in all honesty I stand a chance of having the baby on the 11th as Lottie was 13 days late! so this one might be late too! *fingers crossed*


----------



## joey300187

fingers crossed 4magpies ;) i had a faint last week and has gradually got stronger and stronger (although my doctor did like to keep pointing out that with the low sensisitvity ones you can get faint lines incorrectly) . how many dpo are you? hope it gets darker over the next few days ;)
will keep my fingers crossed its your bfp!
xxx


----------



## Sweedot

I just got my bfp...

Frer 13 dpo.

Yeeeeeeeeeeee

I just bawled my eyes out, confined it wad af, cos I had light bleeding, but it was brown and stopped.

I poas, my last one, and it came up straight away.


----------



## wtt :)

Congrats sweedot!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Sweedot

Thank you...

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek, I'm so happy...


----------



## wtt :)

Sweedot said:


> Thank you...
> 
> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek, I'm so happy...

I bet! especially since you thought you were definitely out because of the spotting! 

this IS a lucky thread after all! :happydance:


----------



## Sweedot

Hope u don't have to wait too long for your bfp Wtt.

Looks like it was 6 time lucky for us.

I was thrown for a loop with the cramps and spotting....

But I never get sore bbs and I had really sore boobs since ovulation on and off and super bad cramps at 6 dpo...

But the real symptom for me was sore throat for 3 days on and off throughout the day and my nails suddenly growing long....I never have white ends on my nails, cos I play piano and they are brittle and get worn down, but this month, right after o, they suddenly grew into long nails...lol...weirdest thing.

Oh I hope it sticks....hopefully the spotting stays away.


----------



## qwk

congrats sweedot!!! i totally had a feeling you were going to get a BFP this cycle, don't know why, but I did! :dance:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

congrats sweetdot

I'm out, seriously struggling not to abandon all hope right now :cry:


----------



## grandbleu

*Feisty* - big :hugs: - don't lose all hope...it will happen for you hon. 

*Sweetdot* - Congratulations - H&H 9 months to you and Wilbur.


----------



## 4magpies

I think my test was dogdy girls, FRER BFN, another IC feint line. Fed up.

x


----------



## MummyCat

OMG... Joey.... really hope this is a BFP in the making for you hun! Keeping EVERYTHING crossed!!! :hugs:

Sweedot... :dance: awesome news hun... huge congrats!! :dance:

Feisty my dear... don't give up hope please! It's heartbreaking I know... but just think that the one month you don't try, might have been your month!! Maybe just DTD regularly and not montior temps/use OPK's etc etc... and perhaps that might help! :shrug: Are you going to go see your doctor?? :hugs: Keeping everything crossed for you and hubby!

Magpies... try another in a day or two, my Frers were very faint at first! :hugs: what dpo are ya?? Don't lose hope just yet! xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Feisty... completely OT... but your Avatar... the first time I saw it I thought... that's amazing... she's wearing a dress of roses... at closer look I realised it was your bouquet... but each time I see your avatar I smile at the dress of roses :blush: Silly me... but lovely avatar!! 

:hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

Now I feel silly - I always thought that was the wedding dress as well!


----------



## 4magpies

I dunno how many DPO.

Just want AF to come now so I can stop wishing and hoping.

x


----------



## MummyCat

grandbleu said:


> Now I feel silly - I always thought that was the wedding dress as well!

:rofl: maybe we were right the first time... but it's a very well positioned bouquet if not! :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry Feisty. Maybe a month of not temping or OPK's would be a good thing for you?

Becca - I'm convinced it's just too early for the FRER's to pick up the HCG. Try again in a few days :hugs:

AFM - 10dpo today and I refuse to POAS. I said Friday was my testing day and I might POAS tomorrow, but I'm definitely testing today. Not wasting any more tests!


----------



## MummyCat

Rachael1981 said:


> Sorry Feisty. Maybe a month of not temping or OPK's would be a good thing for you?
> 
> Becca - I'm convinced it's just too early for the FRER's to pick up the HCG. Try again in a few days :hugs:
> 
> AFM - 10dpo today and I refuse to POAS. I said Friday was my testing day and I might POAS tomorrow, but I'm definitely testing today. Not wasting any more tests!

Good on you... hope that will power lasts :dance:

How're the symptoms??


----------



## Rachael1981

Still pretty much none existant. Had a tiny bit of nausea when I first woke up again, but didn't last long and wasn't like I was going to throw up. Still got a sore throat and stuffy nose, feels like I can't shift the last bit of a cold, and I keep getting headaches and backache, but the backache is more than likely to do with my bad back :shrug:


----------



## leylak

MummyCat said:


> grandbleu said:
> 
> 
> Now I feel silly - I always thought that was the wedding dress as well!
> 
> :rofl: maybe we were right the first time... but it's a very well positioned bouquet if not! :haha:Click to expand...

ooops! was that a bouquet? :blush::haha:


----------



## MummyCat

Rachael1981 said:


> Still pretty much none existant. Had a tiny bit of nausea when I first woke up again, but didn't last long and wasn't like I was going to throw up. Still got a sore throat and stuffy nose, feels like I can't shift the last bit of a cold, and I keep getting headaches and backache, but the backache is more than likely to do with my bad back :shrug:

Oh hun.. it all sounds very promising!! :hugs: fingers crossed for tomorrow/Friday's result! by the way... I had the faintest of faintest lines on a Frer at 10dpo.. so faint I idn't want to say anything to our Mums.. even though we were leaving them that day and about to get on a plane and fly 6000 miles away. Didn't test on 11 dpo as we'd landed at heathrow and I was not going to be messing with POAS :D and then on 12dpo I tested and got a def line, still fainter than I'd have liked, but there was no denying it was there! :hugs:



leylak said:


> ooops! was that a bouquet? :blush::haha:

Okay... now I'm worried... perhaps it is the dress? as it's not just me who thought that! Feisty... you're going to need to clear this up :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks Mummycat, hopefully there'll be something there when I test in the morning. Would be the best birthday present ever!


----------



## MummyCat

ooh..it's your birthday tomorrow? Something in my head said it was the 4th?? 

:hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

No, it's not my birthday until the 7th, next Monday. It's the big 3-0 :blush:


----------



## MummyCat

Ahhh.... 7th... sorry.... I've just had my big 3-0 ... and it's not nearly as bad as friends and family try and make it out to be! :rofl: I still feel the same! :D xx


----------



## MummyCat

Here's hoping you will NOT be drinking!! :rofl:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm hoping I won't be drinking too, but I know if AF shows up I most certainly will be! Got a bottle of Apple Smirnoff downstairs that has barely been touched.... :haha:

I'm the one making a big thing of it. I had always hoped I would have had my kids by the time I was 30, here I am and never even been pregnant!


----------



## MummyCat

I was the same hun... but only now just pregnant with my second and it's likely we'll want a 3rd... but I think I was supposed to be older than i'd initially wished.... I'm more mature and I think more relaxed :)


----------



## MummyCat

before anyone thinks I've just called younger mums immature... (I'm not... I promise :) )
I mean *I'm* more mature than I was when I was in my mid 20's :D


----------



## Rachael1981

I think I was meant to be older too. It's only now I'm in a stable relationship that I'm actually ready to have kids. Just hope they won't take long because I would like to be done having my kids by the time I'm 35 :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

MummyCat said:


> before anyone thinks I've just called younger mums immature... (I'm not... I promise :) )
> I mean *I'm* more mature than I was when I was in my mid 20's :D

I know you weren't calling younger Mums immature. I'm exactly the same. I'm so much mature now than I was 5 years ago. Looking back it's good I didn't have kids back then because I struggled to look after myself some days!


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: Glad you knew what I meant! My cousin, only got together with her other half when she was 30... she got married when she was 32, had her first at 33 and had her second at 35 :D 

So you're ahead of her already!! I'm sure it can be achieved!! xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm sure it can be too! I think after the first we'll just NTNP. I'm hoping to breastfeed so that should delay things a bit too. Just got to wait for number 1 to happen first!


----------



## MummyCat

:D Well... maybe you are already pregnant with number 1 :D eeeek.... keeping everything crossed!! :wohoo:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'll find soon!


----------



## wtt :)

when?^^


----------



## Rachael1981

AF is due on Saturday. Going to test tomorrow


----------



## qwk

FX Rachael!! I think I said this before, but the 7th is DH's birthday too! so it's a lucky day - hopefully will be lucky for you too :D


----------



## Rachael1981

Your DH isn't going to be 30 too is he?! :haha:


----------



## qwk

hehe no that ship has sailed :haha: he's closer to 40 than 30 ;) 

my birthday is the 11th - love being a pisces! :D


----------



## joey300187

MummyCat said:


> OMG... Joey.... really hope this is a BFP in the making for you hun! Keeping EVERYTHING crossed!!! :hugs:
> 
> Sweedot... :dance: awesome news hun... huge congrats!! :dance:
> 
> Feisty my dear... don't give up hope please! It's heartbreaking I know... but just think that the one month you don't try, might have been your month!! Maybe just DTD regularly and not montior temps/use OPK's etc etc... and perhaps that might help! :shrug: Are you going to go see your doctor?? :hugs: Keeping everything crossed for you and hubby!
> 
> Magpies... try another in a day or two, my Frers were very faint at first! :hugs: what dpo are ya?? Don't lose hope just yet! xxx

it sure is my bfp ;) just hoping this ones a sticky one xxxx


----------



## MummyCat

OMG YEY!!! Huge congrats hun! How far along are you??? :dust: :dust: and lots more :dust: I pray this baby sticks!!!! Come on little bean.... STICK!!! :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

ps... last we spoke you were thinking of taking baby aspirin... you using it hun???


----------



## joey300187

hehe thanks hun. they arent exactly sure how far cos i didnt have a period last it was a mc but that was on 29th jan so by my counting should be 4+4 guess we'll find out at scan.
i am on baby asprin but not from doctors orders i asked the doc about it when i got my bfp on friday but he was awful so decided to start taking it on my own i will tell the midwife if i get that far, also after lots of asking on my part and speaking to numerous doctors at my surgery ive managed to get some progestrone suppositories purely because i believe it helped a little last time.
hopefully this is out forever baby but trying not to get too excited yet if you know what i mean, just doing everything in my power and hope its enough xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Oh honey... I hope you get a more supportive doctor... you've been through so much!!!

Well I think you'll be having a November baby with me... we've had our fair share of heartache!! 

I'll be keeping an eye on you hun! :dust: and best wishes!! xx


----------



## Rachael1981

FX'd Joey!

Your doctor doesn't sound very supportive at all, really hoping the baby aspirin and progesterone helps you this time xxx


----------



## shelleney

Oh Joey! Congrats on the BFP Hun! Hope this is your forever baby :dust: stick, baby, stick!

Good luck for testing tomorrow Rachael. Hope you get your BFP intime for your birthday

xx

ps: I thought Feisty's dress was made of roses too :blush:


----------



## pink80

Congrats Joey - I really hope this is your forever baby - you deserve it.

I've got everything crossed for you.

xx


----------



## grandbleu

Congratulations *Joey*! Excellent news! :dust: H&H 9 months for you.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Joey I really hope this is it for you chicky :hugs: Sounds like you need to change your doctors hun, you really don't need the stress right now :hugs:

Pink wowee check you out ten weeks already! :dance:

The argument on my dress should be solved by;
https://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx289/FEISTYFIDGET/13733_1270918896808_1344937786_763324_5555809_n.jpg
Yep they were my flowers but as you can see the colour match to my dress was pretty wicked!

AFM I am feeling slightly better now. I had a good cry over some of the clothing we brought for sprout and I feel a bit lighter. Its not that I don't believe I will be a Mummy ever its just that I am getting a bit pissed with how long its taking.

DH has an appointment next week to request a SA and I would like your advice on whether or not I should start taking 75mg Aspirin a day? I have read conflicting evidence on it and I can't phone my GP as she doesn't want to hear about anything baby related from me for another few months :cry:


----------



## MummyCat

do it... take it.... the way I see it hun... I have miscarried (and had chemical) while not on it... so what harm can it do? First cycle with it I am pregnant and so far so good! Still early days obviously. 

My doc recommended it, you can buy it over the counter! 

PS... you look GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Glad you're feeling better Feisty :hugs:

I can't answer about the aspirin I'm afraid :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Wow Feisty! What a stunning picture! :kiss:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

Gorgeous dress...you look absolutely stunning! Thanks for clearing up the Roses/Dress mystery for us all :winkwink:


----------



## cajunbabe

Beautiful pic!


----------



## joey300187

thanks guys just doing it one day at a time at mo. 
cant change docs as its raf doctors we always have a different doctor (there is about 10 here some raf and some civi who do like 6 month here then 6 off) you cant choose who you see either xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks my lovelies for all your nice comments :flower:

Joey I am so sorry that you are stuck with your doctor :hugs:

Mummycat, I think I will be brave and telephone one of the EPU nurses this morning and just double check. I am really scared of doing so (ridiculous I know) but I know that if I just took it and then had another miscarriage I would automatically blame myself and the aspirin. Thank you for your advice :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Joey, that sucks... but hopefully you'll have new one soon!! One day at a time is all we can do!! :hugs:

Feisty hun... it's natural to want a doctor/professional to tell you its okay... That's why I didn't start it until I'd seen my doc, who said..absolutely I must take it... when I saw her after returning from holiday... I walked in the door and she said.. I know why you're here... the aspirin worked it's magic! :rofl: 
So I hope you find someone who is happy to discuss this with you (your doc is mean!!) and advise you either way!! 

I can't fault the aspirin so far... it's helped my little bean implant... as I had one definite chemical and one suspected chemical after my MMC.. 

hope you get some help chick!! :hugs:

Rachael... keeping fingers crossed!!!!! :dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

Mummy cat - :bfn: this morning. I'll test again next week if the :witch: doesn't show on Saturday


----------



## MummyCat

Oh no... what a nuisance... I don't think AF will show... but your resolve is amazing to wait till next week! :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

I refuse to test Sunday or Monday as I don't want to ruin my birthday by seeing a :bfn: and she could show anytime on Saturday so there's no point wasting a test on Saturday either! Will be Tuesday at the earliest I think :) :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

:D I like your thinking... so you're going to stay off the alcohol if af hasn't arrived??? How regular are your periods... is she likely to arrive on Sat if she's due on Sat?


----------



## Rachael1981

They're usually pretty regular at 30 days, last time I was late was when I was leaving my ex and was super stressed out! If she doesn't show I'll just not drink. I'm not a big drinker anyway so it won't be a problem. More likely to find me with a big bar of choccy than a vodka lol!


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: You're like me... if I had to choose... Chocolate would win every time!!

well 11 dpo is still early! When I fell pregnant with Lottie.. I didn't get a BFP until 15/16dpo. Must have been late implantation... :shrug:


----------



## Rachael1981

If I get to 15/16dpo then I'll be sure I'm pregnant, my LP last month was only 12 days! :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

Well your birthday will be 15dpo right? :happydance: Eeeek.. .so excited... stay away you evil :witch:


----------



## Rachael1981

Yeh it will be 15dpo actually. And I know from my temps I ovulated on CD18.......

Ok, MAYBE if she's not here I'll test again on Monday. Maybe. I'll see how I feel when the time comes I think :)


----------



## MummyCat

hehehehehe.... brilliant!! :dance: best 30th birthday present EVER!! :dance: keeping everything crossed!

Any more symptoms?? x


----------



## Rachael1981

Nope, just got a stinker of a headache again this morning :shrug:


----------



## MummyCat

It's a good sign!! :hugs: Not long at all till you'll know one way or the other!! :dance:


----------



## Rachael1981

Fed up of waiting though :hugs:

I'm so impatient lol.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Awww Rachael, I hope you get your ultimate birthday present :hugs:

Mummycat I tried phoning my lovely counsellor midwife (only ever had one ten minute session with her but she was really lovely) but she is on annual leave until Monday. I have decided that I will start taking my aspirin today (I don't think missing one day will make too much of a difference, and will probably help with my killer headache :haha:) and when I speak to her Monday I will just stop taking it if she advises against it, a few days wont cause any damage. I left her a message and kind of waffled on a lot so hopefully she wont think I am a complete and utter weirdo :wacko:

Mummycat did you take it prior to ovulation? :flower:


----------



## MummyCat

Oh bless you Rachael!! :hugs:

I started on about cd4 as that was as soon as I'd seen the doc. 75mg is hardly enough to do any damage... in fact.. it might even do nothing for your headache :haha: It's supposed to help increase the blood supply to the womb and provide a more hospitable lining and encourage implantation... so that's why I started before ovulation. wanted to give my body a fighting chance at having a better lining.

ps.. I noticed on my two AF's after miscarriage that both were a heck of a lot lighter than my normal AF... so i figured that made sense... not enough lining in there for baby to cling onto!!


----------



## wtt :)

:lol: i'd choose chocolate over alcohol too, every time! :D

:hugs: Rachael. Can't wait until you test again. I think i would still test on my b-day because if it is a BFP you will have an even more amazing birthday :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Mummycat this cycle has been ridiculously light. I had spotting only Tuesday and today and was quite heavy yesterday :wacko: I just presumed that it was the exercise speeding things along but perhaps you are right and it's because my lining is still quite thin. Still feeling fairly laid back about it all tbh I just know now that even temperatures can be erratic when it comes to predicting the :witch:

Sorry to be so nosey Mummycat but did you conceive on the first cycle of aspirin or did it take a bit longer? :flower:


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks ladies. I'll see if the :witch: shows on Saturday or not before I make a decision about testing again.


----------



## MummyCat

You are not being nosy.... :hugs: You're welcome to ask me hundreds of questions!!! I conceived the same cycle I started baby aspirin...

Basically last cycle i had a chemical... positive tests and AF arrived three days late.. decided to go to the doc before flying to South Africa and ask her advice... she upped my folic acid to 5mg (only available on prescription) and told me to take aspirin. I also decided to take vit B6 too. So off I went... took all my tablets with me to SA and we ovulated while out there and had a feint positive the day we were to fly home... day after we arrived back in UK i confirmed my BFP with a decent line! :D Doc said to stay on the aspirin and 5mg folic acid until I see the consultant she's sending me to... she said they may tell me it's okay to stop, or they may tell me to continue too.

So that's my story... my friend in March 2009 Mums (group of Mum's I had my toddler with) had 2 miscarriages... when trying to conceive their 2nd... she got told to use aspirin and her first cycle.. pregnant and she's now 30 weeks... another BnB lady struggled conceiving, was told to try aspirin, she gave her body one cycle to get used to it and tried on the 2nd cycle and conceived! 

I'm not saying it's a miracle worker... but I have only heard positive things about it... and I did a lot of research! :D x


----------



## wtt :)

i'll probably test March 13th if AF doesn't show by then ;)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thank you so much MummyCat :hugs:

I am trying to get all our bases covered as I would hate to go back to the GP in a few months and be tested to be told that there was something simple that could have been done to increase our chances. I just feel like 13 months is such a long time to wait for a baby. I know there are poor ladies out there that have had to wait even longer but I am a really impatient person and this is killing me!


----------



## MummyCat

wtt.. that's not long to wait :hugs:... but I've just seen your ticker... is it wrong? It says you'll only be ovulating on the 17th?


----------



## MummyCat

Oh Feisty... it's a heck of a long time... I'd give it a try for a month or two... if it makes no difference, then you're no worse off than where you are now.. and you'll still be heading to your doctors for some tests...

but maybe just maybe it might be your lining that's not thick enough and you are conceiving (will be a great reason you've had good symptoms) but not implanting... if my doc has recommended it to me... there can't be anything wrong with it...

You don't have any medical issues do you? history of heart problems etc etc?


----------



## wtt :)

MummyCat said:


> wtt.. that's not long to wait :hugs:... but I've just seen your ticker... is it wrong? It says you'll only be ovulating on the 17th?

lol it's wrong on purpose because if i keep seeing how many dpo i am i will keep thinking about it ;)


----------



## wtt :)

i have a friend who now finally had her baby, after trying for 10 (!) years!


----------



## MummyCat

wtt :) said:


> lol it's wrong on purpose because if i keep seeing how many dpo i am i will keep thinking about it ;)

:rofl: that's hilarious ---> you are too funny :haha:



wtt :) said:


> i have a friend who now finally had her baby, after trying for 10 (!) years!

:cloud9: awww.... how she managed that wait i have no clue... but HUGE congrats to her.... that is such awesome news!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## wtt :)

:haha: anything to keep my mind off of it! ;)

yeah she is so happy now :D It took her parents 5 years...


----------



## MummyCat

Oh bless her.... hope her kids don't take 15 years to conceive! x


----------



## wtt :)

MummyCat said:


> Oh bless her.... hope her kids don't take 15 years to conceive! x

:shock: i hope not!


----------



## MummyCat

Yeah I know.. that's a scary thought! x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ten years :wacko: I am so glad she is getting a happy ending!

Mummycat I took my aspirin today and will continue to take it unless I am instructed otherwise. I'm not too sure whether or not it will do the trick but I do think that it doesn't hurt to try!

I spent a lovely afternoon with two friends going out to lunch and then jewellery making afterwards. It was lovely to have a whole afternoon off not thinking about ttc. I am going to take that as a sign that I seriously need to bulk up my hobby time :haha: I think the main problem is that I have a job where I can work on auto-pilot 70% of the time meaning I have a lot of time to over-think things :wacko:

I am slightly worried that I will put pressure on myself to conceive this month as it is our final shot at a 2011 baby. Ridiculous I know, especially as I have accepted it is probably going to take a while but I just can't help it. I am trying to console myself with the fact that I will have a big fat belly for Christmas, be spoilt rotten and perhaps be the last Christmas me and DH can truly be selfish and indulge with just the two of us.


----------



## Sweedot

so, i just wanted to let everyone know that my baby didnt stick and AF started today....

I wont be on for a while, I need some time to gather myself...

good luck everyone.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Sweetdot I am so sorry chicky :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

So sorry Sweedot :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

oh nooooooooooooo.... Sweedot I'm so sorry my love!! :cry:


----------



## MummyCat

Feisty, sounds like you had a great day... :hugs: and fingers crossed this month works for you... but I've been pregnant over Christmas.. and it was lovely.. hubby bought me presents from the bump!! too cute! :D


----------



## qwk

so so sorry sweedot :( :(


----------



## shelleney

Oh Sweedot Hun :cry:
I am so sorry for you and OH.
Thinking of you :hugs:
xx


----------



## shelleney

wtt :) said:


> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> wtt.. that's not long to wait :hugs:... but I've just seen your ticker... is it wrong? It says you'll only be ovulating on the 17th?
> 
> lol it's wrong on purpose because if i keep seeing how many dpo i am i will keep thinking about it ;)Click to expand...

Thats the funniest thing Ive heard in a long time :rofl:
Thanks for making my day wtt!
xx


----------



## cajunbabe

So sorry sweetdot!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Awww thanks Mummycat, I have just realized that due to timing it would probably be better to fall next month instead. I just know my baba is going to be late and I would hate to saddle them with a birthday a few days before Christmas! I'm the 14th and that is just about ok but other friends have birthdays closer to and on christmas day and they hate it :haha:

I just know that if by some miracle we fall this month I will be having a Christmas day baby :wacko:

Mummycat when you took your aspirin did you let it disperse first or just take it as a normal tablet? Only reason I am asking is because mine seems to be pants at melting and I end up with a few grains left in the bottom of the glass!

Thinking of you Sweetdot :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## MummyCat

Oh here's hoping that this is a December baby!! Not all first time babies are late, so you might be ok!! :D

I disperse mine and you're right.. it's rubbish at dispersing... but I just try get as much down me as possible! normally there is a little left at the bottom/sides of the glass! xx


----------



## 4magpies

So sorry sweedot.

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## pink80

So sorry Sweetdot xx


----------



## wtt :)

very sorry sweedot :hug:


----------



## cajunbabe

My birthday is Christmas Eve. Growing up it was terrible, I've never had a birthday party on my birthday, and in fact it wasn't until I was like11 or 12 that I even had a birthday that was more than just family because december is just a bad month. And I never got to celebrate at school. But my parents were great, when they realized what people were doing to me, like giving me combo Christmas/birthday gifts they started celebrating my half birthday in June. I always said I would never have a December baby, but now I wouldn't mind, because I would make their birthday extra special and we could share it together.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Awww Cajun that sucks about when you were younger BUT I think having a mummy that is a Christmas baby herself will mean that you will put more of an effort into celebrating your little ones birthday. I remember going to a few Christmas parties round my friends when I was younger so perhaps you could do a party just after the schools break up as I am sure other parents would be thankful of being able to get someone to mind their own children for a few hours and it isn't too close to Christmas that everyone would be stressed about timing.

Mummycat I would just like to say a big thank you :hugs: Pre-miscarriage my cycles were usually 4-5 days of medium to heavy flow, then I took clomid and conceived first cycle. After the miscarriage the shortest cycle I had was 2 days of spotting and this month I have had one day of spotting, then one day of heavy, then one day of medium and a final day of just spotting :wacko: I don't know if it is the clomid or the miscarriage but something has obviously effected my womb lining. I originally rather naively put it down to exercise but I now know that is pretty unlikely. Thank you :flower:


----------



## MummyCat

Cajun :hug:

No need to thank me honey.. I only realised mine was a lot lighter when I really thought about it. Fingers crossed this is a good cycle for you! :hugs:
You sound a lot more up beat today! :dance:

How is everyone else? Rachael have you resisted testing?? xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

i pregnant!

https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/3458/dscn1674w.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Can totally see it! :dance: Congrats chicky :hugs:

Mummycat you are right I am a lot more upbeat today, I know that even if we don't fall this month I will be interested to see if my aspirin has effected my periods and will be hopeful if they have. Also DH has his GP appointment on Thursday, am slightly worried that if he tells them we fell pregnant in August they may not want to do SA and DH isn't strong enough to argue it but hopefully it will all work out.

Rachael your killing me here, I am sure you said Saturday for testing and it's Saturday! That FMU must have been dipped into by now???


----------



## MummyCat

I see it babyhopes!! :wohoo: congrats my lovely!!! :dance:

Feisty.. that's the spirit... hope hubby manages to get that analysis done! :hugs:

I think Rachael has HUGE will power.. I have a feeling she might not have tested today! i think today is due day! fingers crossed :witch: stays away!! x


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations babyhopes.

Af is due today ladies. If she doesn't show I'll test tomorrow or Monday xxx


----------



## pink80

Babyhopes I definitely see a line - how many dpo are you - HUGE Congrats my lovely - sending you sticky vibes xx

Feisty - I'm pleased that you are feeling more upbeat - I really think the aspirin is going to help you

I've got a feeling Rachael is going to test on Monday - isn't that her birthday 

Xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

im 11dpo :) x


----------



## pink80

I must say I think that line is stronger that at this stage, than it was before :hugs:, hope it's ok for me to say that :flower:

Xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats baby hopes.

Xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

digi was neg :hissy: oh well im only 11dpo...still sucks tho lol

and frer now dried.......

https://img69.imageshack.us/img69/6489/bfpc.jpg

thanks pink80 thats what i was thinking xx


----------



## wtt :)

Congrats babyhopes!!!! :D 

How come so many women take aspirin? What does it do? :flower:


----------



## qwk

congrats babyhopes! hopefully a digital will be positive in a few days! :D

and pink80 - can't believe you're almost out of the first trimester!!! has it really been that long??


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Qwk the fact that Pink is almost out of the first trimester has really made me smile :dance: You were our second :bfp: and I am so happy to see things progressing along nicely :hugs:

Babyhopes of course your digi would be negative your not even due the :witch: for a few more days :hugs: That is a really nice dark line for 11dpo hun :hugs:

wtt quoting the awesomeness of Mummycat and a bit of my own research aspirin is supposed to help give you a thicker and better womb lining for the fertilised egg to implant into and in cases where miscarriages have happened before it also helps prevent miniature clots forming that could seriously harm the baby.


----------



## pink80

Thanks ladies - it means a lot to me - we've got our 12 week scan on Friday and I'm hoping I'll feel better after that :) still feel a bit odd in the first trim section - is that weird!?! I'm hoping the my awful MS is a good sign though :D

Xxx


----------



## wtt :)

Feisty Fidget said:


> wtt quoting the awesomeness of Mummycat and a bit of my own research aspirin is supposed to help give you a thicker and better womb lining for the fertilised egg to implant into and in cases where miscarriages have happened before it also helps prevent miniature clots forming that could seriously harm the baby.

thanks :flower: Is that why a lot of people are talking about baby aspirin?


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Baby Hopes! :yipee:
Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months!

Good luck for your 12 week scan, Pink :hugs:
xx


----------



## hulahoop09

Hiya

I got my bfp on feb 11th, can I be updated please. Babydust to all!!!!!!!!!!!!


xx


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Michelle! :yipee:
xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wow these :bfp: always seem to come in spates :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Af got me ladies. Going ntnp now for a couple of months xxx


----------



## wtt :)

:hugs:


----------



## pink80

Rachael1981 said:


> Af got me ladies. Going ntnp now for a couple of months xxx

:hugs: maybe taking it easy will help xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Rachael :hugs: Sorry Hun :flower:

I definitely feel better after accepting that it is going to be a while yet, it helps to take the pressure off. Don't worry my darling, I just know we will get our :bfp: at the same time, here's to being future bump buddies :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Awww... Rachael I'm so sorry hun :cry: I hope you can really let your hair down on your 30th and that you have your BFP very soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks ladies. Going to enjoy myself for my birthday and have a few drinks. 

Feisty, I look forward to being bump buddies with you. 

We're ntnp as we're moving next month so ttc isn't going to be at the top of the list as it were xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

May work in your favour ;) In a new house there will be all those rooms to 'bless' :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Oh they'll be getting blessed ;) 

We're also going to be growing some of our own fruit and vegetables too. Well Ian is, we made a deal, he'll sort the garden out and I'll make the house look pretty lol xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Oh they'll be getting blessed ;) 

We're also going to be growing some of our own fruit and vegetables too. Well Ian is, we made a deal, he'll sort the garden out and I'll make the house look pretty lol xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oooo I wish there was a 'like' button for your last post Rachael! I tried growing our own last summer and was quite successful with my long narrow balcony until we got an infestation of caterpillars and there was no room to de-pest :wacko:


----------



## 4magpies

AF got me too girls.

Horrible witch, no TTC for me this month as I have my lap, gonna ask FS how long it is till we can TTC after.

xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Awww 4magpies I am so sorry chicky :hugs:

Hope all goes well with your lap :flower: When is it?

Off out now for a lovely stroll through the park with my wonderful husband in the sunshine. We have both fought nail and tooth to get an extra day off with each other. God I love being self employed :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Fiesty; its the 22nd March. 2 weeks tomorrow.

I am beyond excited!! For an operation!! :haha:

I must be insane, just cant wait to be "fixed".

Before my 1st lap I was terrified, because it was unknown really, I sorta know what to expect this time.

Enjoy your walk, thats what we did yesterday, took doggy for a long walk in the sun. Was lovely.

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Urgh caterpillars. We're hoping to have a yard with a load of pots growing stuff lol.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I don't think there is anything wrong with being excited 4magpies :hugs:

Yep Rachael they were gross! I had a grow bag full of mixed salad leaves and they destroyed them along with all the leaves on my broccoli plants and a good deal of my mange tout! The thing was that they were moth caterpillars which made it a zillion times worse as I freaking hate moths! We ate moving from a flat into our first house next spring or summer and I already have plans for the garden including a few chickens! :haha:

On a semi positive note my cm seems to be increasing pre-ovulation so fingers crossed my body is almost recovered from our loss! :dance:


----------



## leylak

I am sorry magpies :hugs: What is the aim of your lap? I hope it fixes you for good and you get pg very soon after that.
Feisty, I am glad things are turning good on your side. I hope that egg makes the half of your :baby:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey laylak. Thanks. :hugs:

My lap is to remove adhesions which are sticking my tube to my insides so it is blocked.

At the end of it I should have a nice free flowing tube. They are also gonna have another look for endo and remove any if they find it.

xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

4magpies when did you last have your endo removed? I only ask because my cousin has been getting serious cramps (she also suffers with endo) and when I suggested having it removed again she said no way as it was only done two years ago and it will grow back worse the more you remove it :shrug:

I spoke to my midwife/counsellor today about taking aspirin when ttc/pregnant and she has said that it is pretty much considered a wonder drug atm and that although she hasn't heard of it being used in fertility she is definitely going to look into it. She also said that they are thinking of getting all women who have suffered a miscarriage to taking aspirin as a preventative measure for when they fall pregnant next time. She also gave the annoying advice of just relax and don't actually try to fall pregnant :wacko: in her defence she did say that she knows it's difficult. She also re-confirmed what we have already been doing with regards to keeping the sex fun and planning holidays or nights out to give us things to look forward to.

She also mentioned I have to spoil myself in order to learn to love my body so have just painted my tootsies and finger nails and brought almost a whole spring/summer wardrobe from ebay ;)


----------



## 4magpies

I didn't have any endo last time they were in, but this is a better consultant (he is a FS) and is very experienced and good at laps.

My gynae didn't do anything when she went in and was not confident removing the adhesions. Which is why I am now under the FS.

If that makes any sense, I am guessing that he is better at spotting endo too as sometimes it is hardly visable IYGWIM?

I am feeling much happier and upbeat about this op, I feel like I can trust this consultant and he knows what he is on about.

Ooooh I need to paint my nails, what colour did you go for? I cant wait to get my summer wardrobe out of storage. Roll on the warmer weather!!

xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Hey ladies... so sorry magpies! :( but glad that your operation is just around the corner!

Feisty.. glad you've got the go ahead from the midwife re aspirin! :) Sounds like you've been doing lots of things to chill and relax, walks, shopping, doing your nails! :cloud9: 

Rachael.. I agree.. caterpillars... urgh! :D


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm looking forward to growing our own stuff. 

Glad you got the go ahead feisty. 

Sorry I've been quiet, had a busy weekend with the oh for my birthday


----------



## 4magpies

I'm not ovulating.

Bollocks.

X


----------



## pink80

4magpies said:


> I'm not ovulating.
> 
> Bollocks.
> 
> X

Oh Hun, I'm sorry - I'm sure the FS will be able to help xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I don't ovulate without clomid. It really isn't anything to worry about my darling - Yes the side effects are annoying but I personally believe it is a small price to pay.

:dance: Happy Birthday Rachael :dance: I have it in my head that it is today, hope I'm right :wacko:

I went for a nice nudey beige on my fingers and poison green on my tootsies. Have also decided with OH that we are going away on what would have been my due date as I can't bear the thought of being stuck at home. Have also decided to have small projects each week to focus my energies into to try and distract me from ttc - this week it is planning my nana's 83rd Birthday tea party for next Monday. I am doing a high tea and baking everything from scratch including adorable birthday cupcakes!


----------



## babyhopes2010

can u put me down for :bfp: please :)


----------



## MummyCat

Oh yes... silly me... Happy Birthday Rachael :cake: the big 30... I'm sure you feel quite the same as yesterday! :dance:

Best of luck ladies in your relaxing month of TTC! *keeping everything crossed for you*


----------



## pink80

Happy Birthday Rachael xxx


----------



## wtt :)

Happy B-Day Rachael! :dance: :headspin: 
Congrats babyhopes! :happydance:


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

So far we have Raspberries, blueberries, carrots and tomatoes that Ian is going to get started on in his Mum's garden, then we can go and get the produce once we have our own house. Hoping to get potatoes as well when we have our house, though I think it will be next year before we get any crops from them!


----------



## cajunbabe

got my peak on CBFM today!


----------



## wtt :)

good luck! :dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

cajunbabe said:


> got my peak on CBFM today!

Get the hubby to bed then!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sounds good Rachael :thumbup: I know you can get these gigantic grow bags for potatoes which have slits in the side so you can get the potatoes out without having to dig for them iykwim.

Cajun off to bed with thee!

Although possibly a little TMI I would just like to share that DH and I had a bout of spontaneous :sex: today for the first time in about 15 months :wacko: Way too early to even think about it being baby making sex so it was nice to enjoy just being close without it being all about ttc!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sounds good Rachael :thumbup: I know you can get these gigantic grow bags for potatoes which have slits in the side so you can get the potatoes out without having to dig for them iykwim.

Cajun off to bed with thee!

Although possibly a little TMI I would just like to share that DH and I had a bout of spontaneous :sex: today for the first time in about 15 months :wacko: Way too early to even think about it being baby making sex so it was nice to enjoy just being close without it being all about ttc!


----------



## cajunbabe

Already on it girls! :thumbup:

I also took a leftover OPK I had, and shazam, a smiley face! I'm so shocked, it is so early for me! :yipee: :wohoo:

Now.. back to :sex:!

The :rain: isn't even gonna bring my mood down today!


----------



## Rachael1981

Good Cajun, FX'd for you!

Feisty - we'll probably end up with those grow bags. The houses we're looking at all have yards rather than gardens, which we would actually prefer for the dog - easier to clean up after her! 6 weeks until we should be moving! Can't wait!


----------



## MummyCat

Sounds great Cajun!! 

Rachael...you're very good... I really don't have green fingers :( 

Feisty, that's lovely honey :cloud9: sounds like you are in a good place right now! :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

I don't have green fingers either MummyCat! My OH does though so he'll be taking care of the fruit and veggies and the garden :haha:

We made a deal, I'll make the house look pretty and he'll sort out the garden :D


----------



## qwk

FX cajunbabe!

you ladies talking about gardening is making me really want to have one! we just don't have the right place for one - will have to fence in part of the backyard so the dogs don't trample it!!


----------



## MummyCat

Sounds like a brilliant plan... wish my hubby had green fingers... he's worse than me!! :rofl:

Our poor garden!! :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

:rofl:

I want a yard though as it will be easier to clean up after the dog, but growing our own fruit and veg would be great. Saying that Ian is planning on planting the raspberries and blueberries round at his mates house anyway :haha:


----------



## leylak

I think I am getting EWCM. :dance:
Still not as white as I would like it to be but still :happydance:
I am at my second cycle after D&C. Still WTT but next month hopefully I will start TTC.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Leylak I am glad your body is getting back on track darling :hugs: were coming up to 5 months since our natural loss and my CM is still not so great at ovulation :wacko:

Mummycat you are right, I am in a good place right now. It would appear that actually taking on board my midwifes advice is helping. :dance:


----------



## spykey_uk

Sorry I've been awol lately ladies, the pressure of baby making was getting to me! 

I'm not sure when I Ov'd this month as I stopped temping but hubby and I had lots of :sex: this month so I guess we're still in with a chance.

I'm on CD36 today (so am late) and have achy boobs and a splitting headache but got a :bfn: this morning with a cheapy test so I think they might be PMS symptoms rather than PG symptoms. Will just have to wait and see! x


----------



## wtt :)

good luck! :dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww good luck darling :hugs:


----------



## spykey_uk

Thanks! :) x


----------



## cajunbabe

1 DPO today! I don't think I've ever been this excited in my life... when :witch: shows I've going to be devastated.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Cajun I really hope this is your cycle but it is really important that you don't get too caught up in symptom spotting as it is so devastating if the :witch: arrives and you thought you were pregnant.

Why not jump on board the none symptom spotting wagon with me? I will be joining you in the next week or so and would be happy to keep you sane during the 2ww.


----------



## Rachael1981

I'll be back on the non symptom spotting in 2 weeks time, and this time I really am not symptom spotting as I'm due to ovulate mid week so if we catch the eggy it'll be a miracle! :haha:


----------



## cajunbabe

I'll try not to symptom spot. I keep track of how I feel each month with fertility friend, so I'll be able to see if I have the same symptoms the other months. I am sure that will help a lot. I won't be testing til at least 12 dpo, but I am going to try to hold off til March 23rd.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sounds like a plan my lovelies!

DH saw the GP today about getting his chaps tested. As we see separate GPs he didn't feel the need to tell them about sprout as he knew it would probably minimise his chances of being tested. Apparently he has to erm 'store' up his chaps for 4 days :blush: so we have decided to wait until after ovulation.


----------



## Rachael1981

That's good, at least he's going to get tested :D

I'd defo wait until after ovulation to store them up :haha:


----------



## spykey_uk

The :witch: arrived this morning so onto the next cycle! Slightly gutted as yesterday was CD37 so I really thought that could be it, but never mind. Got to get my head back in the game and focus on a new month! :D x


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry she got you Spykey :hugs:


----------



## spykey_uk

Thanks hun. Oh well, on to cycle 4 - gotta keep that PMA going! :D x


----------



## Rachael1981

Yep, keep up with the PMA. Still time for a winter baby yet! :D


----------



## spykey_uk

Yes if I get pregnant this cycle I'll be due Christmas week! :D x


----------



## Rachael1981

Mine will be due about the 15th December If I fall pregnant this cycle, just in time for Christmas but not too close :D x


----------



## MummyCat

hiya ladies... sorry that :witch: got you spykey!! :(

Hope everyone is okay...good plan re hubby's :spermy: Feisty!!

We've had a rough week... trip to A&E with Lottie who's had croup and was struggling to breathe on Wed night/Thurs morning. She's on the mend now... but we're knackered...from the stress as well as the not sleeping!!


----------



## spykey_uk

The negatives: Birthday presents to buy around Christmas 
The positives: Christmas baby! :-D x


----------



## Rachael1981

Well said Spykey!

Mummycat, I hope lottie is getting better. Can't imagine anything worse than having a poorly child :hugs: xxx


----------



## wtt :)

got my :bfp: this morning!!! :D


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations :D xxx


----------



## spykey_uk

Congratulations wtt! I have been following your story since you were waiting to TTC so am so happy for you! x


----------



## pink80

Had my scan today - Not good, baby didn't develop but my body didn't know. They have given me one lot of tablets, I have to go back on Monday for the next lot so that it ends it properly.


----------



## leylak

Pink, I am so sorry :hugs: MC is a rollercoaster of emotions. I hope you get well soon...


----------



## Rachael1981

So sorry pink :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Wtt... congrats on your BFP hun!! :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

oh god Pink! :cry: 

I'm so sorry!! :( :( :( Nothing can really make you feel better... just dont give up!! :hugs:


----------



## cajunbabe

Congrats WTT!

So sorry Pink... :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Congrate wtt

Pink I am so sorry my darling, if you need anything during this difficult time please just PM me. :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations WTT! :yipee:
Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months!
xx


----------



## shelleney

OMG! Pink! :cry:
I am so so sorry Hun. My heart goes out to you and your family during this awful time :hugs:
xx


----------



## joey300187

anyone know how to put your journal in your signature? xx


----------



## MummyCat

You need to add a link.... so open up your journal at the first page and copy the address in the address bar (ie https://www.babyandbump.com/xxxx) then go to edit your signature and when you're in the spot you want it... click on the link icon (little world with link) paste in the address you copied and hit enter... a line of code will appear, some of which should be highlighted... you should be able to then put in the text you want to appear (in place of the highlighted bit) ie.. Joey's journal.. 

Hope that makes sense!!


----------



## joey300187

will try it now ;) xx


----------



## joey300187

i dunno if its worked lol x


----------



## joey300187

how bout now?x


----------



## joey300187

aww yay thanks hun ;) xxxx


----------



## MummyCat

Yep... off to visit you now!!! :dance:


----------



## joey300187

lol its only new so not that interesting yet lol xx


----------



## MummyCat

It's a place where I can find you... :cloud9: so I'm pleased! xx


----------



## joey300187

lol i dont really post much now as feel a bit all over the place (obv i am preg and have lots of symptoms but cause im doubting it so much not really wanting to shout it from the rooftops if you know what i mean) im gettin a bit more positive everyday now tho so hoping writing random stuff in my journal will help lol xxx


----------



## MummyCat

honey.. it's your journal to do with what you please :) even if you post a comment that says....

6+3 nothing to report...

That's a good thing!! :D


----------



## joey300187

hehe yeah i know thanks hun xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I feel positive for you both :dance:

DH is being a sweetie and taking charge of the :sex: for once - totally easing the pressure, I am struggling to even keep track of what DPO I am :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun... LOL at hubby... can you imagine if the month he takes control you end up preggers?? :) He'll need a noddy badge :dance:


----------



## joey300187

thanks sweetie. fingers crossed hubbys methos works hehe xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh I still think it will be some months yet but I would obviously be over-joyed and extremely grateful to DH if his morning methods work :haha:


----------



## joey300187

bless him ;). you never know i think having the pressure take n off you could be just the thing your body needs xxxxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oooo it has gone a wee bit quiet in here! I hope that is because of all the baby making action going on ;)

Still going well, enjoying the relaxed approach and morning sessions. As usual OPK are being a bloody nightmare and I think (according to my temps) that I ovulated today but barely got a flicker on my OPK since I started at 10DPO, but oh well.

Just had pregnancy like CM (really thick and white snot like :haha:) Haven't had it since sprout and I am not too sure what is going on with my body :wacko: My mellow mood means that at the moment I truly believe my body will only fall pregnant when it is finally ready and healed from our miscarriage and I am fine with that. I am sure my beliefs will change once the :witch: is in residence but at the moment I am just enjoying the calm ride :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Glad you're enjoying the relaxed approach! I'm too busy stressing about house hunting and how we're going to manage to buy a washer, fridge, freezer and bedroom furniture as I have everything but those things! Argh!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oooo dear stress is not good :wacko: As for your electricals, do you have a BHF second hand store near you?

https://www.bhf.org.uk/about-us/whe...Local-1&utm_campaign=SLP-Sh-OurLocal-1 071210

I know that they are really quite good when it comes to furniture and certain shops do stock electrical appliances. Although it is second hand everything is scrutinized and checked before re-sale and they really are quite cheap! xxx


----------



## babydustcass

hi there, I havent been active on the thread for a while but I thought I should let you know that I am expecting and due in November :) (24th to be exact) I wish I could have kept up with you all in the thread but life takes a hold most days and I barely get much time to myself at all. Hope everyone is well, goodluck to all those waiting to test and congratulations to all the BFP's! x


----------



## MummyCat

Congrats Cassie... hope you had a good Birthday too :hugs:

Feisty, sounds like your body is playing silly buggers... you still on the aspirin? Hope you catch that egg soon :hugs:

Rachael, good luck finding all you need... BHF are great!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations Cassie!

Feisty - there is one in Sunderland city centre. I actually got my sofa's from BHF - a 2 and 3 seater in excellent condition for £100! That was the one in Bishop Auckland. Once we're closer to the time then we'll go to the Sunderland one and have a look :D

Mummycat - Thanks. I agree BHF are great, the things they sell are in excellent condition and it all goes to a good cause too :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

BHF will always be close to my heart as DH has a congenital heart defect that he needs lots of medical care for. We have happily donated a sofa and arm chair to them in the past and they were so thankful as it raised over £400 for them. The also asked if we wanted the money that they sold for :wacko: Obviously we said no way consider it a donation but it just goes to show how amazing they are!

Mummycat yep my body is being a pain in the arse (temp has not risen too much this morning) - but ho hum I am fine with it as it just means that perhaps it needs a bit more recovery time.


----------



## spykey_uk

Congratulations Cassie! How many babies has this thread got now? x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ok so it appears I didn't ovulate on CD14 as I initially thought and today I forgot to limit liquid intake so my OPK is going to be inconclusive :wacko:

How is every one else getting on?
xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs: Feisty

I'm ok, still waiting to ov :sleep:


----------



## cajunbabe

7 DPO... still waiting to test... ugh, sucky.


----------



## pink80

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. I'm just waiting for this to be over so that I can start to try and move on - although I can't ger my head round the thought of starting again. 

Feisty would you mind updating my status on the front page :flower:

Xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

All done Pink :hugs: I didn't want to alter it without your say so :hugs:

There was a darker line then yesterday but still not as dark as control line :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Argh was due to do the horizontal shuffle tonight but DH has decided he isn't feeling up to it! Struggling not to get peed off but it's hard especially knowing that I am yet to ovulate and due to do so any day! Just trying to concentrate on the fact my MW said :spermy: can last up to a week quite happily.


----------



## gilmore85

5DPO today according to FF, and must of had a restless night without knowing it as this mornings temp was HUGE! lol 

how is everyone doing?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hopefully it's a good sign Gilmore :thumbup:

I also had the highest temperature of my cycle this morning so I believe I ovulated yesterday or possibly today. I told DH in a calm manner that we had probably missed our chance (evil I know but I was feeling upset and wanted DH to know it) and he surprised me with a quick session this morning :haha: I am not too sure if we would be in with a chance dtd AFTER ovulation but who knows :shrug:


----------



## leylak

The cycle I got pregnant, we had DTD 3 days before and on the day of (or two days before and one day after) ovulation. :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Leylak, sounds promising.

According to FF I have ovulated but I don't agree with the date, what do you lovelies think :flower:

I think it is more like CD13?


----------



## Rachael1981

I'd say cd13 too


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Racheal - How are you doing?

I will trust FF for now (it is usually annoyingly right) and just wait and see.

I was thinking about it yesterday and love the fact that despite trying for over 13 months now I still get excited about my pregnancy and baby daydreams and all the plans I am making. I think that it is proof that I truly believe I will eventually become a Mummy! :dance: Although I wouldn't wish a long drawn out ttc on anyone I do believe that it will make me appreciate my little bean even more as the journey to get there has been so difficult!


----------



## pink80

I'm not sure Feisty - I think I would go with CD15 - although I'm wrong alot!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Pink, well I guess only time will tell :haha: How you doing chicky? :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Morning ladies, how are you all?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Missing all my lovelies on here Rachael :cry: How are you chicky? xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm here!

I'm good, how are you? Sorry I've been quiet but had a busy couple of days, OH was here and we've had some new arrivals :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







029.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2









035.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 1









037.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cajunbabe

Rachael1981 said:


> I'm here!
> 
> I'm good, how are you? Sorry I've been quiet but had a busy couple of days, OH was here and we've had some new arrivals :happydance:

So adorable!! I want one!!! :rofl: Hubby would kill me.. we already have 3 dogs, a cat, and 4 horses.


----------



## Rachael1981

You sound like me! I have a dog, 3 cats (well 6 now!) and a rabbit! :haha:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Awwww they are adorable!

I really wanted a fur baby after our loss but DH doesn't think it would be fair as we live in a flat. I guess I will just have to hold on for the real thing :shrug:

AFM I believe that the aspirin is working as on Thursday when we dtd I had a slight bit of spotting and it wasn't exactly rough :blush:

Rachael what CD/DPO are you on? Cajun I can't believe your 11DPO :wacko: Have you refrained from testing yet? xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm CD15, not due to ov until Tues/Weds and OH went home this morning. DTD this morning and yesterday morning, but not holding out much hope. Took my ticker down because seeing it was stressing me out!

I'm sure if you had a house cat it wouldn't matter being in a flat :D


----------



## cajunbabe

I haven't tested yet. I am waiting until tomorrow. I want to see if my temp stays up. It always drops on 12 DPO, soooo.... we will see.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

DH is not a cat person unfortunately. I personally wanted a miniature dog like a french bulldog; 
https://bulldog.trainingcare.net/wp-content/blogs.dir/20/files/bulldog-photos/french-bulldog.jpg 
as I thought that the fact we don't have a garden but live close to two huge parks (less then a 5 minute walk) would mean it was ok but DH doesn't agree.

I know what you mean about the ticker adding stress. I have decided to carry on adding my temperatures to FF as tbh it isn't stressing me out as I know that it is near impossible to predict what is going on by temperatures alone.


----------



## Rachael1981

Aww that's lovely!

I'm still temping, just taken the ticker away :)


----------



## cajunbabe

My doggies... 


https://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x288/cajunbabe11/PC291657_2-1.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

Can u add my :bfp: on 1st page pls :)


----------



## pink80

Hi ladies, 

I'm as well as can be expected, still bleeding and I'm slightly worried that I might be getting anemic - going to see the doctor tomorrow to get checked out. Thinking I should talk about TTC again but not sure what to say. My OH wants to try as soon as possible but I'm scared. 

I still want me winter baby though :cry:

I like dogs, but my OH won't let me have one

Xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Pink we can console each-other with our lack of fur babies :hugs:

Babyhopes that is great darling, are you going for an early scan?

Cajun your doggies are beautiful!


----------



## Rachael1981

Cajun - I love your doggies! Mine is my pic :D

Pink - Might be best to ask in case your doctor advises you wait a little while :hugs: Sorry you might be anaemic, hope the doctors goes well :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

3 weeks 6days until my scan,going private :)


----------



## pink80

From what I've read there seems to be now definitive answer on when you can start trying again, but obviously I need to wait until the bleeding has stopped and also it's probably not a good idea if I'm anemic. 

I can kinda see my OHs point on not getting a dog, our house is tiny but it's still sad - maybe if we get a bigger place we can - although I'm not holding my breath!!


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: to Pink! Hope you're okay hun!!

All your fur babies are gorgeous!! Rachael the kitties are very cute! :cloud9: We don't have room for animals :(


----------



## Nickij

Hi I got my BFP on monday:) Still very worrying about MC - cause I worry about everything but very excited!


----------



## pink80

Nickij said:


> Hi I got my BFP on monday:) Still very worrying about MC - cause I worry about everything but very excited!

Congrats xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Congrats Nickij

Pink, I hope you get your anaemia sorted out soon x


----------



## MummyCat

Congrats Nickij!!! :dust: for a sticky bean!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Congrats NickiJ

Really trying not to symptom spot but I am already getting the urge :wacko: I know it's way too early!


----------



## Rachael1981

I'll be joining you on the no symptom spotting wagon once again soon!


----------



## joey300187

i dunno if it will help you girls but i find booking things to do in that last week before af due helps to make the week go quicker, hope it fly for us all and praying for your BFP's ;) xxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I think I'll be packing things that I don't need in the second week of the 2ww to keep me busy. Will also try and do other things to keep me busy and probably off here so much!


----------



## cajunbabe

Got my :bfp: this morning!


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations Cajun :happydance:


----------



## pink80

Congrats Cajun xx


----------



## qwk

yay congrats cajun! :D

also pink80, so sorry for your loss, i had not seen your previous post about that :( :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Huge congrats Cajunbabe :dance: 

ladies.. hope the 2WW's go okay :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Congratulations Cajun :dance:

I always find that I am generally okay with the 2ww unless I am at work. Will just have to do what you lovelies suggested and pack a few more things in.

I haven't been to the gym for the last few days but I don't know whether a heavy work out would effect my implantation chances, any ideas?


----------



## MummyCat

No clue chick... I implanted while on holiday, most physical thing I did was lift a book! :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

Sorry.. .i'm in a funny mood... trying to distract myself!! 

I'm sure some light excercise will be quite fine... just don't push yourself too hard! xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm sure light exercise will be fine!

My chart is wacky this cycle :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks my lovelies - I am going to keep to gentle strolls I think. I know it would probably be fine but you never know.

God I am feeling lazy today, I have a gazillion things to do and have zero motivation to get off the couch to do them!


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm feeling the same Feisty! Been saying for hours I'm going to walk Holly as it's a lovely day and I need to nip into the doctors and also to Tesco. I'm still on the sofa though!


----------



## cajunbabe

I've been working out like a mad woman these past few weeks.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Awww Cajun your making me feel guilty :p jk

I have managed to do some work but just need to do the rest :wacko:

On the plus side I think I have found the perfect accommodation for mine and DH break on what would have been my due date. :dance:


----------



## Rachael1981

Ooooo where are you going? :D


----------



## joey300187

congrats Cajun ;) xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hopefully polperro down in Cornwall. It will be either there or Wales (where we honeymooned)

Sadly have just found out that we had a really good case for sexual discrimination and forced dismissal from my old job (being horrible once they found out I was pregnant and lots of other horrid stuff) but it is outside of the time limit :cry: I may contact a lawyer to see if there is anything they can do. I still believe the stress was partly responsible for our loss.


----------



## Rachael1981

I would contact a lawyer anyway and see if there is anything that can be done :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Chicky, I will do.


----------



## Rachael1981

Let me know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## leylak

Feisty Fidget said:


> I haven't been to the gym for the last few days but I don't know whether a heavy work out would effect my implantation chances, any ideas?


I don't think heavy workout would hamper implantation honey. During my 2ww, I played volleyball for 3 hours. Next day I was really sore everywhere. Including my uterus? Oh no, they were implantation cramps :haha:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Leylak - I am planning to go back tomorrow as it was a week ago today since I last went and I feel a break every now and then is a good thing! Plus I will be 7DPO so fingers crossed it may have happened ;)


----------



## MummyCat

Feisty hun.. I would definitely try your luck!! speak to a lawyer and let us know how you get on... it's awful that they caused you so much stress!! :(

:hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I will perhaps email a few lawyers and see if they can help after the deadline. I don't mind talking about sprout and everything that happened with close friends and family but I struggle quite a bit when I have to tell strangers :wacko:

Cramping and sore lower back for both yesterday and today at about this time. Argh I am hating that I am symptom spotting already :cry: I know it will just hurt more when I am disappointed by the :witch: but I can't seem to help myself!


----------



## gilmore85

hmm my temp seems to have become irratic over the last few days hope this isnt the start of the dreaded drop! lol


----------



## Rachael1981

Looks ok to me! Hopefully it will stay up :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

well i ovulated earlier than last month so will probably know one way or the other by sunday


----------



## Rachael1981

Not long now then, hopefully the :witch: will keep away


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations on your BFP Cajun! :yipee:
xx


----------



## MummyCat

Ah Feisty... it will be difficult I'm sure! :( I found the more I spoke about it the easy it was for me to deal with it! 

*fingers crossed* we have some lovely BFP's from this thread in the next week or two!! :hugs:


----------



## pink80

Hi ladies, hope you are well.

Just got a call from the doctors - my blood count is 8 which she tells me is severely anemic!! Got to go get my prescription for iron tablets - does anyone know if it is ok to TTC I'm anemic??

Xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Oh pink, I have just seen. So sorry.

My lap didnt go very well yesterday, only option is ivf. getting referred in june.

Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Pink, I honestly don't know :hugs:

It seems I ov'd early this cycle, on Sunday so I'm 3dpo today. I'm NOT symptom spotting this month again.


----------



## pink80

Oh *Mags* I'm sorry to hear that - I'm glad they're referring you xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh magpies I am so sorry chicky, I know of some wonderful success stories about IVF so don't be too disheartened hun :hugs: Having a helping hand may actually speed up the process iykwim. I would check to see how long the NHS waiting list is and then look into the possibility of private care. I know some medical insurances will actually pay for a percentage of this so it may not be as unachievable as you first think :hugs:

Pink I am sorry to read you are anaemic but it won't stop pregnancy parse but it could throw your ovulation out majorly. I would consider investing in a CBFM so you can hopefully keep track or buy lots of OPK. I have found this after a quick scan on google;
"My doctor told me that women who are not pregnant should be getting about 18 to 20 mg of iron daily. This amount will increase to 27 to 30 mg during pregnancy. Have your primary care physician or gynecologist prescribe an iron supplement if you are anemic.
Eat foods that are rich in iron. Green leafy vegetables like spinach, broccoli and kale are very good sources of iron. Red meat, dark poultry meat and liver are also very high in iron. Iron-fortified cereals, pastas and whole grains are also excellent sources of this essential nutrient. Beans, peas, nuts and seeds are other iron-rich foods that can be added to your diet.Eat foods that are rich in Vitamin C. Vitamin C-rich foods can help the body absorb the iron that it consumes from other foods. Oranges, strawberries and tomatoes are all good examples of foods that you should add to your diet in order to increase iron absorption.Avoid foods that block iron absorption. Tea, coffee, milk, egg yolks, fiber and soy protein are all foods that prevent your body from absorbing the iron that it consumes. Keep in mind that you do not need to avoid these foods entirely, but it is best not to consume them at the same time as iron-rich foods.

Anemia during pregnancy can increase the chances of the baby being born early or underweight"

Racheal good luck on the not SS. I am failing miserably :cry: I think it is so ingrained in my brain I do it automatically like breathing :haha:

Gilmore I think you may be sharing some happy news with us soon ;) Your chart looks fab!

AFM DH and I have decided on Wales for our mini break and are going to go with his lovely parents. I hold probably 10% hope for being pregnant by then but it's okay at least I have something to look forward to now :dance: DH delivered his :spermy: to the hospital this morning so should find out by next Wednesday if his chaps are okay, I am also due the :witch: that day :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

I can't afford private.

I will be quite high up on the list because I have known issues.

I feel better now i know which direction we are going in.

We are gonna make a magical baby without even having sex.

Haha.

Xxxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay for being close to the top of the list :dance:

It would make sense that the success rate for IVF is higher then naturally trying as the egg is already fertilised, no tricky timing or the other zillion things that could effect fertilisation to worry about :dance:
I do think about IVF and know that we wouldn't be able to afford it straight out but would defo consider a loan :blush: The things we do aye?


----------



## 4magpies

Would you not get any free on the nhs?

X


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I possibly would but because I am only 25 I would be put at the bottom of the list and I know it can take a good few years to get to the top and ideally I want to be a Mummy within the next year or so.

I know we will get there eventually just not too sure when :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

I'm only 23, the waiting list wouldnt be that long, my friend had 9 months between her 1st fs appointment and her 1st sucessful ivf cycle.

X


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Awww thanks chicky, that has cheered me up no end! :dance:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Bloody doctor's receptionist :growlmad: I booked in for my first smear a few weeks ago and today was the earliest they could see me. When I phoned I expressly checked if it would be a problem ttc and having the smear post ovulation, the ditzy mare told me it would be fine.

Luckily I checked with the Nurse who told me that if I were in fact pregnant (highly unlikely :cry:) and I had the smear I would be risking miscarriage!!!! Complete waste of time and an appointment :growlmad:

Unsurprisingly I think I am out this month as zero symptoms really.


----------



## leylak

Oh the medicals won't agree on anything >:[
I hope you are preg Feisty. Do not rely on symptoms.
On my side, menses arrived which I was looking forward to again because we protected this month too. I hope I get a decent AF so my doctor will allow us to resume TTC.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Leylak but I don't think we will get lucky. I honestly think we are going to need some medical intervention - I am okay with that but just a bit peeved with how long it is going to take.
The doctor doesn't want to see me until 7 months after our loss and I don't hold much hope in her referring me to a fertility specialist for a lot longer after that.

Fingers crossed for the green light Leylak :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU ALL!! :flower:

and sorry to hear your news magpies... but hoping your wait wont be long!! xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well even if I don't fall pregnant this month (despite my best intentions there is a glimmer of hope) I think that the aspirin has done something. I have had a sore lower back for the last few days which I don't generally get until the day of the :witch: So I think that perhaps because my lining is thicker it is putting more pressure then usual on my lower back????

Mummycat how is your pregnancy progressing?

Rachael how you doing hun?


----------



## cajunbabe

Feisty Fidget said:


> Well even if I don't fall pregnant this month (despite my best intentions there is a glimmer of hope) I think that the aspirin has done something. I have had a sore lower back for the last few days which I don't generally get until the day of the :witch: So I think that perhaps because my lining is thicker it is putting more pressure then usual on my lower back????
> 
> Mummycat how is your pregnancy progressing?
> 
> Rachael how you doing hun?

Oooo.. fxed for you! Lower back ache was my first sign!


----------



## MummyCat

oooh...good news re the aspirin and back pain!!

How long are you going to hold out before testing hun?? 

My pregnancy so far has been complication free... bar a very painful back for 7 days. A week ago I couldn't bend down! :cry: 

Otherwise so far so good! Loads of CM, sore, stingy, achey boobies, cramps, nausea, gas @ both ends :blush: all the normal what to expect stuff! Just waiting to get my letter now with scan date, expecting it in about a week with scan date being around Easter.


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm doing ok, not sure whether I ov'd on Sunday now or not after a load of EWCM yesterday :shrug:

No symptoms and I'm not very hopeful either :rofl:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Rachael you are still early days even if you did ovulate Sunday, from what I have read the earliest implantation can occur is 6DPO

I am very annoyed with myself right now. Despite my best intentions that tiny glimmer of hope has grown especially as I have woken with a sore throat and headache and a high temperature, also had a really thick bit of CM yesterday. This all happened the month I fell pregnant at 11DPO and I am now 10DPO :wacko: It is painful enough entertaining the :witch: when I have steeled myself for her but when I have this much hope then I know it is going to be so painful when she does arrive on Thursday :cry:

I am so confused I 'think' that my (oYo) are aching a bit but I am not too sure if it is all imagined :wacko:

If by some miracle she stays away I will be testing in one week today as I refuse to test on a work day as it is either too depressing or too exciting :haha:

Cajun thanks for your vote of confidence, just scared my instincts are wrong AGAIN :growlmad: my midwife told me to listen to my body during ttc but I don't know what is 'real' any-more or what is just normal pre-period symptoms :cry:

Mummycat I am sorry to hear about your back :hugs: glad it is better now though! Are you paying for a private scan or are you managing to get one NHS?


----------



## pink80

*Feisty* - that all sounds good to me Hun - although I can understand what you mean about not wanting to get your hopes up. When is AF due...?


----------



## Adoraza

Count me in! :) I'm new here and would love to have TTC buddies! :hugs: I'm married and we are trying for #1. I'm on Day 3 of my cycle right now. I use OPK's and take pre-natal vitamins and folic acid regularly. This month, I am planning to try Fertility blend and Pre-seed. Hoping March will finally be the month! 

Baby dust to us all! :) 

Have fun https://www.*****************/blinkies/makingababy.gif !!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome Adoraza :wave:

Pink I am due on Wednesday or possibly Thursday (my LP is always either 13 or 14 days). I go from being completely convinced I am but scared I am not to convinced it is all in my head and I am no where near pregnant :wacko:


----------



## Rachael1981

:wave: Adoraza

I'm now wondering if I did Ov last Sunday, had several days of EWCM this week :shrug:

Going to write this cycle off I think :rofl:


----------



## cajunbabe

Rachael, do you normally get a lot of EWCM? I do. Sometimes it seems like it is there all the time.


----------



## Rachael1981

No I don't cajun, i get 2 or 3 days, not this many!


----------



## cajunbabe

Rachael1981 said:


> No I don't cajun, i get 2 or 3 days, not this many!

Hmm.. maybe you are super-duper fertile this month. :haha: Think positive, glass is half-full. Is DH around for some :sex:?


----------



## Rachael1981

He is, going to jump on him later :D


----------



## MummyCat

Hi Adoraza :hi: hope your TTC journey is a good one!

Right.... Feisty and Rachael... I don't want to get your hopes up... but OMG.. your symptoms sound really promising!

Rachael.. I've been preggers 4 times now.. and increased CM is DEF one of my symptoms. :flower:
Feisty... if you are not pregnant this cycle... your body is just damn cruel :( ... those symptoms sound BANG on!! :flower:

I will very quietly be sitting here waiting with my pom poms to cheer when the good news comes in... I just seriously think those are all good signs!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

We'll see cath. The cm is the only symptom I have lol


----------



## MummyCat

Ok hun... :) *sits patiently*

Feisty, I forgot to answer you question... I'm not going privately for a scan, i'm just hanging in there and waiting for 12 weeks. Last time we paid for a private scan and baby was fine at 8 weeks, only to lose the baby a week or two later... so I figured... it's not going to make me feel much better if I have an early scan, cos I'll still stress that the same will happen again! :dohh:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww thanks Mummycat :hugs: I have already established that my body is evil :growlmad:

Had a fair few dizzy spells and feeling a bit sick with lack of appetite all yesterday afternoon/evening. Please don't start waving those pom poms yet Cat as I had all of this the cycle before last (presumably the same side I ovulated from this cycle) and the sore lower back has now buggered off so perhaps it was work/lack of gym related.

I have had a wee bit more thick CM yesterday and I haven't actually had this since the pregnancy but who knows perhaps the aspirin is responsible :shrug:

As you can see from my chart my temperature is still a lot higher then it was from 1-9DPO and I have awoken feeling headachey with a minimal sore throat but perhaps this all just means I am coming down with something.

I know I am going to be gutted when the :witch: rolls in on Wednesday as yet again my body has tricked me into thinking there is hope :cry:


----------



## Rachael1981

You'll be sitting patiently for another week or so cath lol. Not long till your neq fruit :D


----------



## shelleney

Hi Adoraza :hi:

Feisty and Rachael - both of your symptoms sound great. I have my fingers crossed for you both

xx


----------



## MummyCat

I shall sit on the pom poms for now... but my goodness I'm finding it hard!! :haha:

Rachael it's weird... the time seems to just be flying, not sure why, maybe because I don't have a scan date yet! In my experience... when you have a date to look forward to... time seems to stand still!! :rofl:

Hope you're all okay.. I'm suffering with bad nausea and for some reason struggle to read the laptop when nauseous! :(


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww bless you MummyCat :hugs: I still can't believe your over two months pregnant! It has flown by :dance:

Not feeling so positive this afternoon, maybe it's my bodies way of trying to let me down gently :shrug:

I am already wishing away the week :haha: On the plus side the :witch: is due on Wednesday and I currently have the day off so at least some poor Dental Practice isn't going to have to put up with the tantrum from hell when the flood gates open :lol:


----------



## gilmore85

I'm out :cry:


----------



## Rachael1981

gilmore85 said:


> I'm out :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## pink80

*Gilmore* :hugs:

*Feisty* - your symptoms still sound really good so fx'd xx

AFM - got my repeat scan tomorrow and I'm hoping all is clear, still bleeding albeit very lightly now, also taken a couple of IC preg test over the last few days and they are still showing positive :(

On the up side - I've got a lovely day planned today with one of my friends - lunch, shopping and then a massage :thumbup: and last night me and OH found a cottage in Cornwall to rent for a week at the end of April which will be lovely

Xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Pink just to help I was still getting positives for nearly 4 weeks after my MC.

xxx


----------



## spykey_uk

Hi ladies,

I've been awol for a little while, sorry about that. 

I am trying to lose weight to assist with TTC and have been exercising like crazy which has taken up loads of my time, plus we still don't have broadband in our new house yet. On the plus side, I have lost 7lbs since I last posted - only 14lbs to go until I'm no longer obese!

I am on CD19 today and think that I'm either ov-ing today or tomorrow. I have egg-white CM though so we've been DTD like mad! Poor hubby has been forced to have :sex: with me every day since Friday and every other day for the week prior to that. Really hoping that we get a chance at our :bfp: this month! :D x


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck Spykey! :dust:


----------



## spykey_uk

Thanks Rachel!

Ooh the other thing is, I've read this book recently : https://www.amazon.co.uk/Taking-Charge-Your-Fertility-Reproductive/dp/0091887585/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1301313024&sr=1-1 and it is really really informative! I thought I knew a lot about fertility until I read this book! :haha:

Would definitely recommend it for anyone TTC (or even WTT) as it goes into detail about the process and offers guidance for those people whose doctors are quick to prescribe a tablet rather than identifying the underlying problem.


----------



## Rachael1981

I've considered that, but will be a while before I can afford it due to moving house!


----------



## MummyCat

Sorry to hear that Gilmore :cry: Hoping this cycle is your one hun :dust:

Pink.. hope the scan goes okay tomorrow!! :hugs: 

Spykey... well done on the weightloss... brilliant results!! :hugs:

Hope you're all well!! xx


----------



## joey300187

hey feisty please may i have a big flashy BFP next to my name just got back from our scan and they've put me futher than i thought so bubba is 8+5 and doing great ;) even looks like a baby! hehe xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Cath - more EWCM this morning, that's 6 days now I've had it!

Sit on the pom poms! :rofl:


----------



## cajunbabe

Yay, Joey! Love the pic!


----------



## joey300187

thanks hun. am so in love hehe xxx


----------



## spykey_uk

Congratulations Joey! x


----------



## MummyCat

*takes a seat on her great big pink and blue pom poms*

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek

Joey I'm loving your avatar chickybee!! :dance:


----------



## MummyCat

THUD *falls off giant pom poms*


----------



## MummyCat

*mutters under her breath* These damn things better get used soon... they take up an awful lot of space you know!!! :winkwink:


----------



## joey300187

hehe loving the pom poms cath i have a feeling rach is getting her bfp this cycle ;) hehe
thanks everyone my baby is gorgeous hehehe xxx


----------



## MummyCat

*takes a bow* 

Thanks me dear! :D They come in useful! might have to bash Rachael on the head with one of them until she gives in to the PMA! :haha:

You should def be very pleased with that little forever baby growing inside you! :) It's gorgeous!!! :hugs:


----------



## joey300187

hehe sure am hun, xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Joey loving it and congratulations on your gorgeous baba - I see arms and legs and sooooo cute!

Gilmore sorry hun :hugs:

On and off sore back today and slightly sore boobies but I am still not getting too excited as I have been hurt so many times in the past.

Racheal I think this is it for you hun, you better still come back and keep me company, it's getting a wee bit lonely :haha:

Spykey, well done on the weight loss hun, keep at it :hugs:

Cath I am loving your PMA but too scared to try any of my own :lol:


----------



## Rachael1981

Cath I'm loving your PMA, but right now I can't stop crying. I think a BFP right now is the only thing that will make OH stand up to his family and just say 'F**k them and their opinions'

Just POAS, I'm only 8dpo. No matter how much I want there to be a second line, there just isn't one.


----------



## joey300187

awww hunni, please dont test anymore til at least friday a line just wont show that early and its no good getting you all upset babba needs a happy mummy ;) 

really hoping things witht the inlaws n the house get sorted real soon hun xxx


----------



## joey300187

thanks fiesty, am so happy its unreal xxxx


----------



## cajunbabe

PMA Rachael! It's still too early for anything yet!


Aww, Feisty, there are some of us that are still around cheering you guys on!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww thanks Cajun :hugs:

Racheal hun I am so sorry to read that you are having a problem with the in-laws :hugs: Have you talked to your OH and told him how it makes you feel when he doesn't defend you? Men are so dense at times that it may even be that he doesn't see there is a problem. As for POAS DON'T! Joey is right 8DPO is waaaaaay too early to be testing! You are only giving yourself unnecessary stress! :hugs:

Confidence has plummeted again :wacko: I struggled sleeping through the night last night as I was worried about my temperature and I know it is going to be even worse tonight as I am due my drop tomorrow :cry: No doubt I will be straight on here in the morning to share my bad news.


----------



## Rachael1981

Feisty - he's upset about it all too, he just wants to move in with me so we can be together and be happy, they're being unfair and he has been defending me.

Think he's gotten somewhere though. He phoned his mate and had a chat with him, and his mate said the same things I did. He also sat down and had a proper talk with them rather than everyone just having a go at him and things seem ok now and they are actually coming round.


----------



## Rachael1981

Feisty - he's upset about it all too, he just wants to move in with me so we can be together and be happy, they're being unfair and he has been defending me.

Think he's gotten somewhere though. He phoned his mate and had a chat with him, and his mate said the same things I did. He also sat down and had a proper talk with them rather than everyone just having a go at him and things seem ok now and they are actually coming round.


----------



## MummyCat

Oh Rachael!! So sorry you're feeling down my love! :hug:

Firstly... if the dip in temp you had was implantation... it's unlikely you'll get a nice bfp until 4 days later... so try not to stress yourself out over BFN's... it's just too early for the HCG to be detected! I still feel very good about your BFP this cycle... 

Secondly... your hormones are well at work already! :dance:

Thirdly.... Big hugs!!! :hugs:

Feisty... hope that temp stays up for you my dear... it might not be a sad morning for you!! :hugs: Hoping for some good news!! :flower:


----------



## Rachael1981

Urgh I hate crying that muc, my head is killing, my eyes are sore and nose is stuffy!

Everything is sorted. We're officially moving on Friday 8th :D

If it all kicks off again tomorrow I'm going to be an unhappy bunny.

As for my temp - I refuse to believe the dip is implantation as I've thought I've had implantation dips the last 2 cycles only to be severely disappointed.

I'm not testing again until Friday now, I promise!

Fesity - Of course I will stick around to cheer you on assuming you don't get your bfp before me. I'm not hopeful for this month

xxx


----------



## cajunbabe

:dust: Feisty! I hope it stays up!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Rachael I am so glad it all got sorted :hugs: Now you can concentrate on moving now and testing day will be here before you know it :dance: a :bfp: would be a lovely way for you to celebrate moving ;)

Cajun and Cath thank you for your positive vibes :hugs: Temperature didn't go down this morning BUT temperature was the lowest it has been for the last five days.

Okay have just re-checked my chart and fertility friend thinks I have a Triphasic (which DH is calling triceratops :haha:) pattern from CD23 not too sure though as it does seem to be coming down but annoyingly it has got me excited :cry: God damn you Fertility Friend for getting my hopes up!


----------



## joey300187

aww hun, i wish i could offer advice on all that ff stuff but ive never attempted using it. i think just go by what your bodys telling you. im pretty sure you mentioned a few days ago you have a couple of symtoms? when is af due? i promise i wont leave til you guys all get ur BFP's. not too keen on the first tri seconds anyways as at least half the posts are worried people about cramps bleeding etc and altho it may sound harsh as i could prob offer them advice i really dont want to read it right now. so sticking the these forums for as long as you'll have me ;) xxxx


----------



## pink80

*Feisty* you're chart looks great :thumbup: fx'd crosses it stays high for the rest of the week :) I really hope this is it for you

*Joey* still loving the pic :D

AFM - off for my scan now - I really hope there aren't lots of (really) pregnant ladies there, I might fall apart!!

Have a lovely day girls xxx


----------



## joey300187

thanks hun, i cant stop looking at him/her ;)

really hope the scan goes ok today hun let us know please. thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Feisty - your chart is looking good, :dust: for you!

A BFP would be a perfect way to celebrate our new home, but if it doesn't happen at least next cycle we can just BD every other day or every day as we'll be living together! :happydance:

Pink - hope the scan goes well today :hugs:

Joey - I understand why you don't want to be in 1st tri yet, and I'm sure I speak for everyone in saying you're welcome here as long as you want to stay for!

xxx


----------



## spykey_uk

I was reading the other day that a dip after Ov can be the second (much smaller) surge of oestrogen that is released after ovulation. It usually only lasts a day or two. I only looked into it because I get it every cycle as well.

I have got a good feeling for you this month though Rachael, you know what they say...new house, new baby! :D x


----------



## Rachael1981

Everyone has a good feeling about me this month.... except me! :rofl:

We'll see whether you're all right this weekend, and if you are all right, then I will even let you all say I told you so.... and Mummycat can get out the pom poms she's been so desperate to get out :rofl:


----------



## joey300187

thanks Rachael hun ;) xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Joey I completely understand about you wanting to avoid first trimester hun, when we were pregnant with sprout I freaked out for the first week after reading a few posts from women worried about miscarriage. I know that next time I will possibly stay here cheering those on that need it or lurk in ttc to offer advice.

Pink I am so sorry hun, when I had to keep going to the EPU after we lost sprout it was mainly women who were in the same situation. I did get quite peed off though when one woman brought her Mum and one year old son. All the women were just sat there starring at him and one of the poor girls just couldn't stop crying. I really do wonder about some people. I am always here if you need to chat :hugs:

I went swimming earlier (just for 20 minutes) and it was so relaxing! I think that once we fall again I will check with my GP that it wont increase the risk of a miscarriage and if not keep doing it as I hope it will help keep me stress free!

Rachael, I have this really strong feeling that we are both going to get our :bfp: at the same time so I really hope it's this cycle!

So glad that I am off work tomorrow as I think it is going to be a bit of a roller coaster of emotions and constant loo visits just to 'check' if anything is happening :haha:


----------



## pink80

Thanks ladies - I had my scan about 2 hours ago, they told me there is still some tissue and clots in there, so I've been sat in the EPU ever since waiting to see the doctor so they can tell me what they are going to do :cry:


----------



## joey300187

oohh hunni im sorry hope its get sorted quickly so you can start to recover ;( here if u need to talk xxxx


----------



## cajunbabe

Feisty Fidget said:


> Rachael I am so glad it all got sorted :hugs: Now you can concentrate on moving now and testing day will be here before you know it :dance: a :bfp: would be a lovely way for you to celebrate moving ;)
> 
> Cajun and Cath thank you for your positive vibes :hugs: Temperature didn't go down this morning BUT temperature was the lowest it has been for the last five days.
> 
> Okay have just re-checked my chart and fertility friend thinks I have a Triphasic (which DH is calling triceratops :haha:) pattern from CD23 not too sure though as it does seem to be coming down but annoyingly it has got me excited :cry: God damn you Fertility Friend for getting my hopes up!

OMG... Feisty you need to :test: 

The reason I knew I had my :bfp: was because my temp didn't drop on 12 DPO like it always does. If you aren't pregnant, then your body is playing evil tricks on you.


----------



## Rachael1981

Feisty - getting our BFP's together would be great! Fingers crossed it's this cycle :hugs:

Pink - I hope you don't have to wait too much longer for the doctor and you're better soon :hugs:


----------



## pink80

Hi Ladies - just got back from the hospital. They made me wait around for 3 hours to just tell me to go home and come back in a week. I'm really frustrated - I just want it to be over now - the longer anything stays in there the longer I have to wait to TTC again :(

Don't think I can take much more!

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm sorry hun :hugs:

Hopefully when you go back it will all have gone :hugs: xxx


----------



## joey300187

ohh hun, why are they not doing anything about it now? if you dont mind me asking are you still passing blood? if not they need to intervene and start you off again i had to have "medical management" with my first as left in the your are at risk of infection and they intervened withing a few days of mc starting it started on wed nigth/thurs morning had frist scan fri which said i wa in middle of mc then had to go back mon to check it had all passed which unfortunatly it hadnt so i started taking tablets i had one on the mon and was ment to have one on the wed but the first one was enough to start me off again. if not you can opt for d an c but they really shouldnt leave you like that ;(. maybe try make an app with your doc to discuss it xxxxxx


----------



## pink80

I'm still bleeding on and off - although it's more old brown and it's really light. I told them that but they said it was fine to leave it, and it's not that big. I felt a bit fobbed off to be honest - I don't really know what to do :shrug:


----------



## joey300187

;( i dunno what to say hun. if its not much maybe theyre thinking as ur still bleeding it will still pass. sorry your still going thro it all xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Oh no Pink!! :hugs: hopefully if you go back in a week the tissue will have passed and you'll be getting negative tests so your body can start getting ready for ttc! Keep us up to date and let us know how you get on! I would try not to let them fob you off, make an appt with your doctor if they're the nice, helpful type, so that the doc knows your concerns!!!

I'm sorry if there were pregnant women about :( I had the same thing when we were waiting for our scan... except we had Lottie with us because our family are in another continent... so we have no one to leave her with. Well... we have some family here... but they're 1.5 hours drive away! So we have to take Lottie to our 12 week scan too, as it's school holidays on the 18th so no nursery!

Feisty.... OMG... you need to :test: that chart looks flipping fab love!!! I will be astounded if you aren't preggers!

Rachael... same goes for you chick... all that EWCM... I'm sure this is your month! 

*checks suitcase on wheels* <--- it goes everywhere with me!!! Yep... pom poms are at the top and ready for action!

Cajun... happy 5 weeks!! :dance:

Joey, I know how you feel about 1st Tri... I kinda stay away too! Stick to the journals and threads I've been following and just let them all get on with it. I pop in every now and then when I'm feeling particularly pregnant (after a large bout of nausea!!) :rofl:


----------



## Rachael1981

I've not had no EWCM today, then again I've not been looking for it either :rofl: Didn't get loads yesterday until last night. No symptoms whatsoever though.

You'll be needing the pom poms for Feisty though, so it's good they're ready to go!

And :rofl: @ the suitcase on wheels :D
xxx


----------



## joey300187

im like that pop in have a read then run haha! 

when i had my firts batch of tests for recurrent miscarriage at teh local hospital they put me in the saem waiting room as women waitig for their 12 and 20 week scans and a nurse came up to me with leaflets promotioning how "breast is best for my baby" i dont know how i held it together cos was in pieces on the inside xxx


----------



## MummyCat

:D it has all I need... whenever I need it... similar to THE LUGGAGE in Terry Pratchet's The Light Fantastic (if anyone has read it)

I'm particularly fond of my range of hats it holds (one for every occasion) and currently it's taken to having just what I'm craving... currently a Spur Burger and creamed spinach, thanks to mutual friend of ours! :winkwink:

Not to worry about the EWCM taking a break... it'll likely be back... I am feeling very positive about this month for you! What are you now?? 9dpo?? if I remember correctly it's 12 on Friday... so not long till testing! :hugs:


----------



## joey300187

whats a spur burger? lol xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I get the feeling that at some point thanks to that mutual friend I will have to go to SA just to go to Spur :rofl:

9dpo today, will be 12 on Friday. It's wierd not having symptoms because the last 2 months I had them! Was probably just the pill coming out of my system I guess! Who knows!


----------



## MummyCat

Spur is a chain of restaurants across South Africa... it's like a steakhouse I guess! They were around when I was a little kiddie in SA... we used to go there for birthday dinners etc... They're even bigger now and hoping and praying they make it to the UK like Nandos did!

My Dad used to go get us a Nandos chicken from the 1st Nando's in Johannesburg when I was about 7. When it was one take away shop run by a Portugese family.... NOW look at it!! :) They did really well for themselves!!

Rachael, that's a good sign hun... :hugs: fingers crossed for Friday!!!


----------



## MummyCat

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG 

I just found this!!!!! 

https://www.ukspur.co.uk/


----------



## MummyCat

Awwww... not a single one near me!! :(


----------



## cajunbabe

Thanks, Mummycat! 


The rest of you are killing me.. I need some test results here! :rofl:


----------



## joey300187

aww i love love love nando's not into steak (was a veggie for like 7 years lol and still cant eat steak lol) does it do othe things too. hubby would LOVE it xx


----------



## joey300187

just looked none near me either ;( lol xx


----------



## MummyCat

Cajun I know... I have a feeling some :bfp:'s are on their way!! I'm tooo excited!!

Joey, yeah they do a lot of chicken stuff and have veggie options. :D pity there aren't many about, but hopefully they'll catch on like Nandos did!

There's not really anything like it here! Not that I know of anyway! Maybe Beefeaters.. but not really!


----------



## Rachael1981

That looks so good MummyCat! None near me either though :(


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wowed you lovelies sure have been busy!

Thanks for the votes of confidence but as I have established in previous months my body is in fact evil so could be toying with me :cry:

I think it may be rachael's turn as that cm sounds promising!

I always refuse to test early as I couldn't bear a chemical and I also hate testing on a work day so will be holding off until Saturday.

Pink I am so sorry my love :hugs: when this happened to me I booked in for a d and c as I jus wanted it to be over.

Cat I love Terry pratchett and your luggage sounds fab

Ps I love nandos!


----------



## MummyCat

Well i'll be keeping my fingers crossed :hugs:

You never know... tomorrow could be a :witch: free day!! I'll be stalking this thread for updates from you! :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'll be waiting for an update from you too Feisty!

Still not convinced it's my turn, we'll see if you all get to tell me I told you so in a few days though :rofl:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:lol: fingers crossed Rachael!

Slight cramps this evening bu no sign of my usual spotting that I normally get on CD13 but it's still highly possible I will be disappointed. I am trying to focus on the fact that I will be able to enjoy a trip to a welsh theme park in may if I'm not pregnant.


----------



## Rachael1981

No spotting is good! Maybe the baby aspirin is having a good effect :happydance:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Maybe Rachael or perhaps all the symptoms and temperature readings are down to the aspirin :shrug:

Rachael perhaps your lack of symptoms are because your pregnant ;)


----------



## Rachael1981

Who knows, our bodies are silly things!!

I'm wondering if the symptoms I had the last 2 months were due to coming off the pill. Who knows :shrug:


----------



## shelleney

FXd for you both Feisty and Rachael :dust:

So sorry Pink :hugs:

Loving your avatar pic Joey :yipee: 

xx


----------



## joey300187

thanks hunni, yours is cute too when was it taken? xx


----------



## shelleney

Thankyou :) Mine was taken nearly 3 weeks ago. At 7 weeks. Cant wait for my next one, when it will hopefully look like an actual baby.
Great to hear things are going well for you
xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Rachael it is all down to you now hun, she got me!

Further proof if needed that my body is evil :growlmad:

ATM I am taking it surprisingly well, that may change tomorrow but for now I am just glad that I know. It is actually
Probably for the best as my friend had a stillbirth last year in December and we would have been due the day after his birthday and I would hate to of upset her.

Annoyingly still feeling rather dizzy!


----------



## MummyCat

OMG.... Feisty WHAT THE HELL is your body playing at?? I can not believe how fab your chart looked!! All your symptoms!! I'm so sorry!! :cry: 

I'm really upset for you as I really really felt positive about your chances this month!! :( 

Keeping you in my thoughts and praying for your BFP soon!! :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

I forgot to add... sorry to hear about your friend's loss!! I can't even imagine what that must feel like!! :cry:


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry she got you Feisty and sorry for your friends loss. :hugs:

Only a couple more days to get through until I test :wacko:


----------



## joey300187

shelleney said:


> Thankyou :) Mine was taken nearly 3 weeks ago. At 7 weeks. Cant wait for my next one, when it will hopefully look like an actual baby.
> Great to hear things are going well for you
> xx


thansk hun. aww is a good pic for 7 weeks! whens ur next one hun? xxx


----------



## joey300187

fiesty sorry to her the nasty witch showed. really do hope ur bfp comes very soon xxx


----------



## cajunbabe

Aww, Feisty, so sorry! :hugs: I can't believe it... evil body.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks guys, I will look forward to seeing if my aspirin has had an effect on my lining though.

DH has his SA results tomorrow, so will just have to see what they say.

I am feeling a little upset by it all but moping isn't going to get us anywhere, so onto next cycle!


----------



## Rachael1981

I hope the baby aspirin has had a good effect hun!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I hope so too Rachael

I can't help but feel like a bit of a failure atm. This cycle was my last chance to actually be a Mummy this year :cry: There must be something wrong with us as this will take us to 14 months of ttc and just over 6 months since we lost sprout.

Don't really know what to do now tbh, it kind of feels pointless trying the natural way as it's not getting us anywhere, but GP just doesn't want to hear about it.

Thank goodness I am not at work today, I think a lazy duvet day is called for.


----------



## MummyCat

Oh chick... there has to be a reason it's taking so long!! Progesterone levels perhaps?? Cos if they're not high enough bean wont stick? I don't know hun, but I really hope they'll at least do some tests soon!!!

:hugs: thinking of you!! x


----------



## pink80

*Feisty* - I'm so sorry she got you :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I hope they'll do some tests soon too.

I know what you mean about having a baby this year, and it would be perfect if I do get my bfp this cycle. If I don't I know I will be gutted that I won't be holding our baby in 2011 :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well I had a strong feeling that one of us would fall pregnant this cycle Rachael so I think it will be you :hugs:

My body is not done terrorising me as temperature stayed up and the spotting has slowed right down. My boobs are also really hurting me which doesn't usually happen. I am trying to be positive about trying this cycle but it is just so bloody difficult!


----------



## Rachael1981

I hope your feeling's right hun, would be great to move into our new home with a baby on the way.

I'll still be here to pick you up when your PMA drops, you'll be pregnant again before you know it :hugs:


----------



## bumpdreams

I haven't been on here since Jan. 21st I have been working nothing but doubles here lately... The witch got me yesterday and I bought my first round of ov test strips that I will start using in a few days. Is there a particular time of day that anyone would suggest to use them? Like in the afternoon, night, or morning? Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

It's recommended to do them in the early afternoon I believe bumpdreams!


----------



## shelleney

So sorry the witch got you Feisty (or not? your body really messes you around, doesnt it?)
Hope you enjoyed your duvet day? Thinking of you
xx


----------



## shelleney

joey300187 said:


> thansk hun. aww is a good pic for 7 weeks! whens ur next one hun? xxx

Thanks :) I havent got another scan booked yet. Have my first midwife appointment tomorrow, and she will book my 12 week scan for me. Hopefully it will be in 2-3 weeks time.
When is your next scan?
xx


----------



## joey300187

same i have booking in app on sunday and they will apply for my 12 week scan. i was offered one at 10 weeks but declined cos its only like a week after this last one and as ive had no bleeding or cramps am really relaxed so happy to wait til 12 weeks. xxx


----------



## joey300187

i think there is something wrong with my ticker lol it says 229 days to go but your only 5 days ahead n yours says 212 lol xx


----------



## MummyCat

Feisty.. what is going on with your body?? Has AF arrived in full force yet??

I had an awful afternoon! some horrid child bit Lottie! it was very traumatic and Lottie has a huge bite mark...
 



Attached Files:







205017_10150499811500106_770885105_17893823_4923914_o.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rachael1981

That is horrible! Was that at nursery?


----------



## MummyCat

Nope... it was at a soft play I went to with my friend and her little girl!


----------



## Rachael1981

That's not good :(

Hope Lottie is ok :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

She is doing alright... had forgotten about it until Daddy came home... she had to show him and milk the cuddles! :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## qwk

wow mummycat! poor lottie! :(


----------



## cajunbabe

Poor Lottie!!! That's horrible!


----------



## Rachael1981

She sounds like a cutie!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww mummycat please give lottie an extra hug from us all, what did the other parent say?

Thanks for all the sympathy guys! In true evil fashion she waited until DH and I thought we could actually still be in with a chance and then started properly before bed.

I did my moping yesterday and am actually okay with it, I have been saying for the last two months that it would be unlikey to conceive before my due date and so it doesn't seem quite so upsetting.

This month I am scaling it all back - no OPKs, no temping during the :witch: and as soon as ovulation occurs no temping. It is just causing unrequited stress!

DH has his SA results today :wacko: slightly nervous as they told him to just ring for them but he got a letter through saying he needs to go in to discuss the results?!?


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope the SA results are ok :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Ladies.. Feisty I'll give her an extra squeeze from you :) the mother was mildly apologetic and by mildly I mean she tried to make an excuse for her daughters behaviour.. didn't actually hear the words... I'm sorry!

But I'm over it now... and Lottie's doing okay!! 

Feisty your body sure is mean and nasty body!! :grr: I hope you get the results you're after... I have a question, if there is a problem with hubby's :spermy: is there stuff he can take to help them? I'm clueless in this dept!


----------



## joey300187

aww poor lottie, cant believe the mum either not apologising how blooming rude!!

fiesty hope sa results are ok xx


----------



## joey300187

sorry to be a nag hun ni but please can i be updated on front page. ;) pretty please hehe xxxx


----------



## spykey_uk

Oh no Mummycat - poor Lottie! What an awful woman not to apologise! I'm glad that she's doing better now though.

I'm so sorry that the :witch: got you Feisty :hugs:

My temperature still hasn't surged yet and I should have ovulated on CD18 (I'm CD21 today). I have been under a lot of stress at work so think that might be a factor, but it's really tough because we've had :sex: every day for the last week and it's getting tiring! Still hubby isn't complaining! :haha:

We're out at 6.30pm tonight and only get in from work at 6pm so we're going to have to squeeze in a quickie before going out :rofl: 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Sweedot

ugh, Im getting cramps, Im 4 weeks today, im worrying about it, my AF would be due today!

I hate it, I jsut want them to go away!

Is this normal? anyone else?


----------



## spykey_uk

I'm not sure hun, I have heard that many pregnant women feel like their AF is going to arrive and that cramps in the early stages are normal, but I've not been through it myself.

If you're worried maybe give your doctors a ring and see if the midwife is available to ask? x


----------



## cajunbabe

Sweedot said:


> ugh, Im getting cramps, Im 4 weeks today, im worrying about it, my AF would be due today!
> 
> I hate it, I jsut want them to go away!
> 
> Is this normal? anyone else?

Totally normal, don't worry. It is just your uterus growing.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks lovelies for all your well wishes :flower:

Joey sorry hun, I have completely lost track with updating :wacko: If anyone else has noticed their status is incorrect please nag me so I can put it right :hugs:

Well it is official, I am the only one with the problem :cry: DH SA came back as 90% mobility (apparently not too low) and slightly odd shape. His GP has said that neither of these should cause fertility problems and to come back in a year if we still aren't pregnant :cry: DH is on a high lycopene diet so not too sure if this has helped to up his mobility, but we will just keep on it. The only thing the GP did say to try was limiting :sex: to 2-3 times a week. Sad to say but this will be a welcome relief!

For some strange reason I am still feeling okay with the lack of pregnancy. I figure that the longer it takes, the more financially stable we will be!


----------



## Rachael1981

Glad the SA results are ok, but sorry you feel like it's you with the problem. You have no idea what is going on unless you get tests done :hugs:


----------



## cajunbabe

Nai and I both need to be changed to :bfp:


----------



## joey300187

hey hun, have you had tests done to identify a problem or you just presuming? if its the latter please try not to put this on yourself on average it takes a year for most couples to concieved sprout withing 6 months? altho that may seem a long time its pretty good going in the grand scheme of things, so technically any time soon you are due your bfp hun.

i know its hard to stay postivite believe me i know we couldnt try for 6 months while tests we're being ran an appart from one pot of blood from chris it was all me i had about 30 vials taken in the end at all the different places and was adamant it was me but nothing ever came back. i know its easy to blame yourself but im sure there is nothing wrong hun and its just lifes crazy way of making the good people wait longest.

sending you big hugs and praying for your little miracle to happen soon xxxxxx


----------



## Sweedot

Well, it's been a stressful day, the cramping was on and off and I had a little brown spotting so I went to get my betas taken at the obgyn, they were only 29.... Which is low, I'm 12 dpo....

I am worried because I tested pos at 9 dpo, so I feel the levels should be higher....

I have to go back on Sunday morning for another blood test, the cramp is on my right side, likema pinching pain now....

Just gotta wait it out now and hope everything is ok.


----------



## cajunbabe

Lots of sticky :dust: to you Sweedot!! :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Cajun, all done :hugs:

Sweetdot, pinching is good. As for low hcg results had you had much to drink before they were taken? If you are not properly hydrated then you will get a result that is much lower than it actually is :hugs: Thinking of you xxx

Well we know I have a problem ovulating so they stuck me on clomid but no move other then 'wait it out' was made to see why I don't ovulate. I guess the fact that I had all the ultrasounds etc after we lost sprout means that if there was anything obvious it would have been picked up. Joey you are right, we conceived sprout in just over 6 months and I didn't actually get my first proper period until January 2nd, meaning we are only on our 4th cycle thanks chicky, you have cheered me up no end :hugs: xxx


----------



## joey300187

thats what im here for sweetie ;). thought i may have overranted as you took ages to write back lol. im only badgering you cos i really dont want you to put yoursefl through blaming yourself n all that extra pain:hugs: . 
were you on chlomid before you concieved sprout? if you dont mind me asking xxxxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Awww Joey you weren't over ranting :hugs: I usually get really annoyed when people give me a 'talking' to about ttc BUT that is only because they haven't suffered like we have. Because all you lovelies know exactly what I am going through I welcome your advice and take notice of it iykwim :hugs:

My first round of clomid was when we conceived sprout so I harboured the wish that perhaps we were a couple that were quite fertile WHEN everything was working as it should. I am still feeling quite positive about it taking a while yet as I know in the long run it will be better :dance:

Rachael my stalking has revealed that you are now not due the :witch: until Tuesday???? But you are feeling quite emotional, which is a good sign. Any other updates for us??? I am well and truly cheering for you my darling :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Feisty, AF is now not due until Tuesday 12th! I'm back to 4dpo, and this month I'm having a 3ww rather than a 2ww :rofl:

Nothing to report aside from being emotional over a bunch of stuff that happened on another thread. EWCM has gone and been replaced with sticky and that's about it really!

In other news - I'm going to Sunderland to mett OH then go up to the new house and sign the contracts and get the keys etc! 6 days until I move! :wohoo:

Hope you're ok this rainy morning?! xxxxx


----------



## joey300187

aww glad i didnt over do it hehe. im sure the chlomid will help and soon you'll be posting your great news for us all i know its hard but it is coming hun so just stay positive ;) 

be so great when were all going through pregnancys at the same time albeit different staged ;) xxxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Awww thanks Rachael and Joey :hugs:

Still doing good, although having a few paypal and bank account problems :growlmad: and have just found out that we may have to go to wales the week before what would have been our due date as FIL may not be able to get the time off :cry: I have already told DH that if that is the case we are off to Cornwall for a long weekend immediately when we get back from wales :haha:

Rachael good news on the contract hun :hugs:


----------



## LindsayA

Well ladies the witch got me this morning so i am just hoping the FS will help us on tuesday! 
GL to you all xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Lindsay I'm sorry my chickee :hugs: just try to think of it as another step completed on your ttc journey :hugs:

I really hope you get some results from the fs xxx


----------



## spykey_uk

Hi ladies,

Sorry to hear the :witch: got you Lindsay :( Good luck with the FS - I hope they can help.

I need some help with symptom spotting. Two weird things happened at the weekend.

Firstly, my parent's dog would not leave me alone all weekend. He followed me everywhere, including the bathroom where he would sit by the door until I was done. He whined and growled when I left the house and kept jumping on my lap whenever I sat down! Very odd.

Secondly, yesterday evening, I started getting very sharp stabbing pains in my cervix, together with general cramps. They took my breath away and hurt more when I tried to stand, laugh or cough. They lasted about an hour and were really painful. Afterwards, I noticed that my CP had changed from open to closed and it was really tender.

I'm 6DPO today - do you think this could be implantation pains? x


----------



## joey300187

the shooting pains i had around 6 weeks and it was my uterus growing apparently so may be a little early for that was your last af definatly af? not sure about the dog altho some people say there cats/dogs become more affectionate my dog is always following me around so im not sure. fingers crossed fro you tho xxx


----------



## spykey_uk

Yes, I think my AF definitely was an AF, so not sure whether it was implantation or not. I guess only time will tell!

He was being a very odd little dog, even my parents noticed, although I did think it was a bit early for him to be picking up any hormonal changes. 

I guess I'm just trying to keep myself occupied in the 2WW to help with my POAS addiction! I had to stop myself from peeing on one this morning - for goodness sake Sarah! :rofl:

If I'm good over the next few days, I might let myself test on Thursday at 10DPO! :haha: x


----------



## joey300187

bless you hun. the pains may well be something to do with it all just how you describe them was exatly how mine felt so wondering if you maybe had a period while preg? and now 6/7 weeks? hmm time will tell hope u get your bfp very shortly hun xxx


----------



## spykey_uk

Yes I suppose it is a possibility - I haven't tested since my last AF. I think I will wait until the end of the week and try a test to see.

Thanks hun x


----------



## joey300187

;) good luck hun xxx


----------



## spykey_uk

Thanks hun :D x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Fingers crossed you will get your :bfp: but just so you don't lose hope 10dpo is really, really early. My line was barely there at 12dpo.

Mummycat if you are still reading the aspirin has definitely made this cycle heavier - thank you :hugs:


----------



## cajunbabe

That's great news Feisty! Hopefully good things to come!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Cajun :hugs: Still thinking July though :wacko:

Aww check out your little apple seed :dance:


----------



## spykey_uk

Thanks Feisty - I'm not getting my hopes up really as I know it is early but I sort of feel like I need something to do if that makes sense?

FF says to test on 15th April - definitely couldn't wait that long! x


----------



## Rachael1981

Glad the baby aspirin is working :D


----------



## cajunbabe

FF has high hopes for testing dates! :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

Hiya ladies...

Spykey that sounds promising honey!! fingers crossed for you!! 

Feisty hun... I'm still here... just haven't had as much time to keep up with all threads I read as this weekend and the lead up to it was so very busy!! 

I'm thrilled to hear about the aspirin making your cycle heavier!! It must be doing it's job then! I never got to see if it made my cycle heavier, as I fell first month on it! here's hoping this cycle is the one that gives you your BFP!! :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Mummycat, still saying July's cycle though :haha: It is re-assuring to know that DH is all okay and I don't there is anything majorly wrong with me as it would have shown up on my scans!

Spykey I have faith that you can wait it out ;) I never test early as would be devastated with a false result or a chemical!


----------



## Sweedot

I fell preggie my first month using baby aspirin too...highly recommend.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I haven't been BBT since the :witch: and I am quite tempted not to bother at all this cycle (I have great faith in the clomid) but I am scared that the one month I don't do it, the clomid will fail?!?! Any suggestions? Just want to try and cut out all the stress and crap that timing :sex: and the 2ww with temps usually brings.

I guess if it doesn't work this month I could just go back to temping next month (only up until ovulation though, too much anxiety stressing over temps that usually mean nothing :growlmad:) and I will still have two packs of clomid left after this try which should bring us up to end of June.

I am loving all of these pregnancies progressing, it is inspiring seeing all you successful ladies :dance:


----------



## Rowrow1127

Please Add Me!!! TTC for 2 years baby Number 1


----------



## spykey_uk

Well I'm 7DPO today and managed to come to work without POAS! I'm determined to at least wait until 10DPO, but if I can hold out until 12DPO that would be even better.

I know what you mean Feisty, I would also be devastated with a false negative, so want to try and hold out. I'm actually due on 15th but that's a whole 10 days away and I don't know if I can go that long! :rofl: 

Glad that the baby aspirin is working - it sounds like that has done some good for quite a few people.


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome Rowrow :)

Feisty, maybe have a month off temping and see how you go, hopefully it will remove the stress. I think I'm going to stop temping next cycle too and just see how things go.

7dpo here too, and think I will test on Friday (10dpo) as that is moving day and I would love to get my BFP that day. Course I know I'm being very hopeful :rofl:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Rachael :haha: If it were me I would wait until Sunday once the house is a little more organised, as at 12DPO you have a far higher chance of a :bfp: then at 10DPO!

Good Luck Chicky!

Will have a month off BBT and test on the 1st May if no :witch:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm going to test Friday but I won't get downhearted if I get a BFN and will test Monday or Tuesday next week (FF says I should test on Tuesday 12th)

FX'd AF stays away for you :D

xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

She won't stay away but thanks for the vote of confidence :hugs:

If you get your :bfp: this cycle it means I will get mine next cycle as I am convinced we will be falling at a similar time :wacko:


----------



## Rachael1981

In which case I hope we both get our BFP's soon :hugs:


----------



## cajunbabe

Don't worry if you don't get a :bfp: even at 12 dpo, there are many ladies on here that didn't get it til 13 or 14... fx crossed for you all! :dust:


----------



## leylak

Hey girls! Officially back at TTC wagon finally :)
3rd cycle after MC and first cycle without hormone pills! Currently at CD 13. Got EWCM, did BD and DH went out of town for 3 weeks during which I will hope to ovulate early and get a lucky BFP. Good luck and babydust to all :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hey Leylak, glad to see you are back on the ttc wagon :hugs:

I hope your stay here will be a short one, sending you lots of sticky :dust:

xxx


----------



## leylak

Thank you feisty, :hugs:
So you are on clomid this cycle. I hope it works like it did last time. Hope this one will be sticky :dust:


----------



## MummyCat

Good luck to you all ladies!! :hugs: 

:dust: for catching eggs and sticky beans!! :dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

I swear earlier it was only 11 days until your nuchal scan Mummycat :wacko:


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: weirdly I thought the same... then I realised... it's only Wednesday! :rofl:

But it'll fly by as this week is chocka block full of stuff.... so the weekend will be here soon... they ALWAYS fly by so before I know it it'll be Monday and only a week to go! :D


----------



## Rachael1981

Least I'm not the only crazy one lol.

It will fly by for you :D


----------



## Trying4Angel1

just wanted to update that i got my BFP!! fx'd for all of you, congrats to the BFP's and babydust to all!


----------



## leylak

Congrats Trying4Angel1 !


----------



## spykey_uk

Congratulations Trying4anangel! Fingers crossed for a happy and healthy pregnancy for you! x


----------



## cajunbabe

Congrats!


----------



## Sweedot

Congrats


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Congratulations chicky :hugs:

Wishing you a healthy and happy nine months xxx


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations! :happydance:
xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Rachael, just had a stalk and seen that the evil cow got you :hugs: Go indulge in copious amounts of alcohol and pate!

Well just had my first smear and the nurse actually said "now your flue has been cleared, tonight would be perfect timing"! We did have a good giggle about it and just in-case she was right (seriously doubt it, I'm only CD11 and usually ovulate CD16ish) I told DH that it was Nurse's orders :haha:


----------



## pink80

Feisty Fidget said:


> Oh Rachael, just had a stalk and seen that the evil cow got you :hugs: Go indulge in copious amounts of alcohol and pate!
> 
> Well just had my first smear and the nurse actually said "now your flue has been cleared, tonight would be perfect timing"! We did have a good giggle about it and just in-case she was right (seriously doubt it, I'm only CD11 and usually ovulate CD16ish) I told DH that it was Nurse's orders :haha:

I had a smear test 3 days before I ovulated the month of my BFP :D

Xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Pink :hugs:

Well my midwife did tell me that recent research has revealed that :spermy: can live for a week quite happily BUT I am still not holding out much hope for this month.

How you doing Pink? xxx


----------



## pink80

Not great - there's an update in my journal - but I'm hoping it'll come to an end soon so we can start to move on. We have a holiday booked to Cornwall a week on Saturday - so I'm really looking forward to getting away x

How are you doing? Don't you go away soon xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks feisty. Snuggled on the sofa with oh and choccy biccies lol xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Pink I think that a trip away will do you the world of good. I think it is important to have a change of scenery when something like this happens, you need to be on neutral ground for a bit :hugs: I don't go away until 28th May, really looking forward to it but also feeling a bit guilty for counting down the weeks when we should have been counting down the weeks until my due date.

Rachael glad that your just relaxing, very important. I am loving the not temping or using OPK this month. From now on I may alternate each month between doing it and not doing it - so much less stressful! xxx


----------



## pink80

*Feisty* don't feel bad about looking forward to your holiday - you deserve it :hugs: and it's just what you need. Where are you going? Xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I don't think I'm going to bother with anything this cycle either, here's to stress free ttc lol xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww thanks Pink :hugs: We are off to Wales with the in-laws. We had our honey moon in Pembrokeshire so it will be nice to go back!

Rachael I am totally with you on that one! May have to start a new thread - "Team Stress Free TTC'ers" :haha:


----------



## spykey_uk

Well the :witch: got me girls!

God I cried last night - I really thought this was our month. Then I opened a bottle of wine (something I've not done for a month) and promptly drank it all!

I said to DH last night that I don't think I can keep putting myself through this every month. I put so much pressure on myself, so I think I'm definitely going to take the stress out of this cycle too - I am up for a "stress-free TTC" group. This month I have decided not to temp or use OVTs, I'm just going to take it as it comes.

Anyway, first day of our fifth cycle today and I'm focusing on my weight loss until the :witch: is gone. My main goal is 174lbs, which takes me out of the obese category so I have readjusted my ticker to set my focus. 

Here's to a stress-free cycle! x


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome to stress free TTC Spykey. Sorry the evil :witch: got you too. Looks like we're cycle buddies again.

There is a group already called Team Conceive Stress Free, that I already post in. I can get you a link if you'd like ladies? xxx


----------



## spykey_uk

Yep, another month of being cycle buddies - fingers crossed that leads to bump buddies at the end of this month!

Ooh yes please, I'd like that! x


----------



## Rachael1981

Here's hoping we'll be bump buddies at the end of it! :hugs:

Here's the link:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/550743-team-conceive-stress-free-132.html


----------



## leylak

My first ovulatory cycle graph after the MC looks awful. My post(if) ovulation temps are sooo low. I could use some stress free TTC but not knowing what is going on inside me would make things even worse. At least I will not expect a BFP this month. I want to be normal again please please please....


----------



## MummyCat

oh ladies... so sorry the :witch: got you! 

Keeping everything crossed that those BFP's are on their way!! :flower:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Still feeling content :)

I have had a patch of EWCM today but am pleased to report I am not fixating on it - DH got all excited yesterday thinking we were going to dtd last night, but then I told him we should wait to spread it out across the week :haha:

Stress free ttc is the way to go!


----------



## Rachael1981

It certainly is Feisty!

I've decided once AF has gone that I will try and seduce OH every other day as a minimum :D and just keep on with that :D

Only thing I'm making note of is when AF is due :rofl:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I don't know if this is a general rule but DH GP said to limit :sex: to two/three times a week to give enough time for quality sperm to build up :shrug: We are having a bash at that :haha:

As you can see I have removed my FF ticker and have no clue what CD I am and have no inclination to figure it out as it may give me a better idea of when the :witch: is due. I am loving not knowing when she will come a'knocking as it means I am not stressing and constantly wanting to knicker check :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Good idea, might take away my ticker too


----------



## Sweedot

Feisty Fidget said:


> I don't know if this is a general rule but DH GP said to limit :sex: to two/three times a week to give enough time for quality sperm to build up :shrug: We are having a bash at that :haha:
> 
> As you can see I have removed my FF ticker and have no clue what CD I am and have no inclination to figure it out as it may give me a better idea of when the :witch: is due. I am loving not knowing when she will come a'knocking as it means I am not stressing and constantly wanting to knicker check :haha:

This worked for us, we had been doing it too much I think, when dh went for sa his numbers were great but his COunt was a little on the low side, as we were taking a break we only did it twice and it worked....I think he must have had some time to refuel.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Fingers crossed Rebekah! How is the pregnancy going? xxx


----------



## Sweedot

Pregnancy is good, me on the other hand, I'm so ill....haneous chest and sinus infection, wicked sore throat....haven't been this sick in years. The only thing I can take is darn honey and lemon and Tylenol.

Blahhhhh


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww rebekha I am so sorry to hear that :hugs: Manuka honey is supposed to be really good for cold symptoms and if you get some tea tree oil and put a few drops in a bowl of nearly boiling water and pop a towel over your head to inhale the vapours it should help with sinus pain :hugs:


----------



## leylak

sweetdot, I hope you are feeling better now..
Feisty, how are you?
AF is due today, I think. I have been temping but I am not sure about my ovulation day. FF put it on CD 16. but my post o temps have been very low compared to my previous cycles. It still is not high enough today. FF says I could test today but I don't think I could be pregnant with those temps. Even my (.)(.) aren't sore enough. Can I have your opinion about my ovulation day, please?
Here's my chart.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hey chicky, stop freting about your temps - they actually look quite good! Just because you had high temps and sore (.)(.) last pregnancy doesn't mean you will this time :hugs:

If I were you I would wait until the weekend and :test: at least then you have given your body a few extra days to sort itself out before you get your hopes up. Please keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## leylak

Thanks Feisty for the reply! actually, I had more sore (.)(.) and higher temps in any ovulatory cycle of mine. This time even if I get a BFP I am afraid it will not be viable. Okay, god has a plan and worrying will not make things any better...
Also, although FF says "You are past your usual luteal phase. You may take a test, you may be pregnant!", I will try to resist the urge ;)


----------



## Rachael1981

I think your chart looks fine, but don't stress about it.

FX'd for when you test :hugs:

Hope everyone is ok? I'm going completely stress free, no idea what CD I'm on or anything :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay Rachael well done chick! I only know what cd I am on because I started 1st april :haha: I have no idea if I have ovulated or not though. I did try to do as my mw suggested and listen to your body but it was so misleading I thoughtsod it we will just try to bed 3 times a week for 3 weeks and not stress over timing it. So far so good :thumbup: I am so confident that we will not be pregnant by the 30th may that I tried to get DH to bet with me, sadly he wouldn't :lol:


----------



## Rachael1981

:rofl:

I think moving helped, I couldn't find my thermometer then when I did I just chucked it in my drawer, took away my ticker and I would seriously have to work it out to figure out what CD I'm on. I've decided that if there is no AF by May 11th I'll test that day and that's about it! :D


----------



## Sweedot

Still recovering from pneumonia, morning sickness is pretty bad, I'm throwing up everyday, so frigid tired, slept all night, woke up, threw up, slept till 11.30! Woke up, threw up, drank water, ate crackers, fell asleep, woke up....

This is my life....

It's harder than I thought, I love this baby but wow, she is kicking my ass right now.


----------



## Adoraza

can't wait to do the test in a few days! I am so nervous and excited. Everyone please pray for me for a :bfp: please... I can't wait any longer. Baby dust to us all!


----------



## shelleney

Wow, Rebekah. You really are having a hard time, Chick. Im so sorry to hear that. Hope you start to feel better very soon. Take care of yourself :hugs: xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Rebekah I am so sorry chick :hugs: Hope you start to feel better soon!

Good Luck Adoraza :hugs:


----------



## pink80

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Hi Pink, how are you getting on?


----------



## pink80

Hi Rachael - I'm ok, had a scary weekend - update in my journal - but hopefully I can start to move on now. 

How are you?? Just trying to catch up with everyone - have I missed anything?? Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm ok, moved house on the 8th, AF got me on the 11th and that's about it really.

Off to read your journal.....


----------



## pink80

Ah new house - exciting :). Are you feeling settled yet?


----------



## pink80

Ah new house - exciting :). Are you feeling settled yet? Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Yeh I am. We still need things for the house, but loving living with my OH, and hopefully this will make TTC a bit easier!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hey lovelies - Pink I will check out your journal this evening, just off to work in a mo.

I have just realised that I am probably somewhere between 4DPO and 7DPO and I haven't really had any 'symptoms' further proof that my body imagines all these pregnancy related things!


----------



## joey300187

hey guys, just wanted to update had my 12 week scan yesterday and everythings perfect!! i honestly cant believe im here ;). wishing everyone ttc a quick journal and all the pregnant ladies a healthy and happy pregnancy xxxxx


----------



## shelleney

Great news Joey.
So happy for you :yipee:
xx


----------



## leylak

So :witch: again. My period was late and I had cramps that felt exactly like just before my first BFP (I normally do not have cramps before AF). I thought this was my month but no :cry:
I am so sad. DH is out of town, don't even know if we will be able to BD at the right time. 
I am even jealous of my mum. :shrug:
I was hoping to have a little bean inside me on my 29th birthday :cry:


----------



## shelleney

So sorry the witch got you, Leylak.
Thinking of you :hugs:
xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Leylak I a so sorry my darling :hugs: I know it is really difficult but try not to set short term goals like being 'being pregnant before.....' because it only causes stress that can have a negative effect :hugs: Just keep reminding yourself that you WILL get a healthy baby and the when just doesn't matter :hugs:

Joey I am so happy for you chick! :dance: Just keep taking it one day at a time and you will be at 24 weeks before you know it :hugs:

AFM still trying to concentrate on not symptom spotting but it is so damn difficult - boobies are starting to ache as is lower back BUT I had all of this last cycle so I think it is a sign the :witch: is preparing to visit sometime in the next 10 days or so :shrug:


----------



## Sweedot

Congrats Joey, happy Easter everyone and fx'd for you all.


----------



## Adoraza

I am 10DPO today. Tested and it was a :bfn: :cry: I don't know what to do. this is so frustrating... maybe I tested too early... according to my ticker below, i did test too early. i don't know... I had cramps on the lower right of my abdomen yesterday at 9DPO. could that be implantation cramps. I'm so confused. I need a :bfp: this month pls........


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Adoraza it is a little too early to be testing hun - try not to be too obsessed on getting a :bfp: this cycle as it just causes too much stress :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Dropping off some :dust::dust: xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks chick - I have pretty much zero hope for this cycle though :cry:


----------



## Rachael1981

Happy Easter everyone, how are you all doing?


----------



## cajunbabe

Adoraza said:


> I am 10DPO today. Tested and it was a :bfn: :cry: I don't know what to do. this is so frustrating... maybe I tested too early... according to my ticker below, i did test too early. i don't know... I had cramps on the lower right of my abdomen yesterday at 9DPO. could that be implantation cramps. I'm so confused. I need a :bfp: this month pls........

Way to early for accurate testing. No worries, just wait a few days.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hey Rachael - currently doing crap! I got my bounty voucher through Saturday as I guess they didn't know we wouldn't be needing it and it's just made me a bit down to be honest.

I am holding out zero hope for this month too and it is getting me a bit down. How are you doing? xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Ahh hun :hugs: 

I'm doing ok. Think today is ov day due to ewcm and ov pains, and I didn't really want to know when I got to the 2ww. 

I'm hoping not to symptom spot so here's hoping


----------



## Adoraza

Thanks to everyone for the kind words. really appreciate it :hugs: This overanalyzing is almost driving me nuts :wacko: but I just can't help it... :dohh: :haha: I actually had a little spotting this morning, pinkish brownish discharge. I don't know what to think. I actually have 1 day left until testing. Maybe it's my period coming or could it be implantation bleeding? :shrug: I'm keeping my fingers crossed and really hope the witch doesn't show her face. Anyone who can tell me more about implantation bleeding? I'm looking forward to a :bfp: this month pls! :happydance: baby dust to us all...


----------



## katiekittykat

You can add me to the list....BFP yesterday at 14DPO xx


----------



## leylak

Adoraza said:


> Maybe it's my period coming or could it be implantation bleeding? :shrug:

According to my experience, you cannot tell yet. While TTC, I always thought my spotting could be IB. Then after a few months, I saw spots and I was sure that AF was on the way, but it subsided and I got my BFP next day.


----------



## leylak

katiekittykat said:


> You can add me to the list....BFP yesterday at 14DPO xx
> 
> View attachment 197292

Hey katie, I remember you getting your BFP a few months ago. I am sorry that it ended. But very happy to hear good news again. H&H 9 months!


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks Leylak :hugs: This is my 1st BFP though.....:shrug:


----------



## leylak

katiekittykat said:


> Thanks Leylak :hugs: This is my 1st BFP though.....:shrug:

:blush: Oh sorry I think I confused you with someone else. I am very happy that you did not suffer any losses at all :)


----------



## Adoraza

katiekittykat said:


> You can add me to the list....BFP yesterday at 14DPO xx
> 
> View attachment 197292

Congratulations!!! so happy for you... :crib: hope i catch some of your baby dust too! I'm testing tomorrow. best wishes to the 9 months ahead :baby:


----------



## MummyCat

HUGE congrats Katie!! :flower:

Keeping everything crossed for everyone else!!! :flower: 

here's some baby dust for good luck... and sticky beans....

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Katie! Great news! :happydance:
xx


----------



## joey300187

congrats Katie!! how fab ;) xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Congratulations Katie :dance:

Mummycat you are 13 weeks eeeek where did the time go!

Rachael I think it is impossible not to symptom spot but I am happy to report that mine is a lot less then usual - probably because I am pretty sure this cycle is a dud. I am fairly convinced I will be the last on on here :cry:

Some months I get spotting before my period but so far it hasn't meant anything for me - I hope that it is IB Adoraza though chick :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Katie, congratulations again ;)

Feisty, why are you so sure this cycle is a dud?

If you're right in your feeling that we will both get our BFP's around the same time then that means I've no chance either :p So PMA woman!


----------



## cajunbabe

Congrats Katie!


----------



## MummyCat

Feisty... not sure hun... it's certainly run away!! 

Do you have any idea roughly (like within about 3 days) when AF is due??


----------



## MummyCat

Double post :grr:

only took me ten minutes to try get bnb to post my comment! :grr: then it posts twice! :dohh:

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut.... 2000 posts on this thread!! :dance:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Congrats on the 2000 post Mummycat ;) I think I am due round about next Monday as usually ovulate CD17 and that was on Sunday 17th - but as said this is all a guess :haha:

Rachael thank you, your comment really did make me smile. I think I am so sure it is a dud because all the signs are pointing to the :witch: I don't know if you remember all the positive symptoms I had last cycle where a fair few of us thought it may have been my cycle, well I am getting them all again in a milder form so it has pretty much convinced me that were out :shrug:

Has anyone else been having problems getting onto the site? I have been having a nightmare since yesterday.

*Update* Have just had a quick scan on google and from what I could gleam b&b are having new servers as we have outgrown the old ones which would account for recent problems.


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks guys! And very best of luck to you for tomorrow Adoraza - I'm sending sticky baby dust your way :dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

Ahhh you never know feisty xxx


----------



## MummyCat

oh chicky... those could be good signs... I know it's hard to believe, specially after last cycle ended in AF... but you never know... you might have conceived, just not implanted! 

It's a tough wait.. I can only imagine how frustrating it can be! But I'll keep my fingers crossed that your wait is over soon! :hugs:

Re the site.... OMG I've been struggling with it for the last week! :grr: I would lose posts all the time... but like every second post I'd click submit and would get a 'problem loading page screen'! :grr: 

I hope they sort it out soon... it's very frustrating!! 

xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Mummycat and Rachael, you are of course both right - I have no way of knowing either way until the :witch: actually does or doesn't show up next week. I don't want to up the PMA as I am so peed off with being disappointed month after month :grr:

I have actually been being a bit of a nightmare and trying to tempt fate a little :wacko: I will go out of my way to do things that I specifically know I shouldn't really do post ovulation (just in-case) like playing contact sports, eating egg mixture and sour dough raw, drinking and Monday I almost went on one of those huge bungee ball things as I just thought 'oh sod it' It's like I have it in my head that if I do all this stuff it will increase our chances - I think I am slowly cracking up :haha:

Adoraza any news yet hun? xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I know what you mean. I'm fed up of not doing things just in case, so now I'm going to do what I like lol


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> I know what you mean. I'm fed up of not doing things just in case, so now I'm going to do what I like lol

That's exactly what I did! I was sure I was out this cycle and was totally amazed at a faint line on an ic. Keep the faith Feisty :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm just fed up of spending every 2ww as if I'm pregnant, so from now on I'm going to eat/drink/do what I want.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Good on you Rachael! Maybe I will treat myself to a drink and a sauna tonight after all!


----------



## MummyCat

Okay... so we were on hols in SA in my 2WW and *almost* every night I had some alcohol... not huge amounts mind (as I was aware that there MIGHT be a chance I was preggers) but I certainly had half a glass of wine with dinner maybe 4/5 out of 7 nights... Because I was NOT going to deny myself enjoying gorgeous SA wine at our family dinners on the off chance that I was pregnant. 

Like I said... not ideal... but it certainly wasn't enough to make me drunk... so I don't feel guilty! :rofl:


----------



## Rachael1981

Feisty Fidget said:


> Good on you Rachael! Maybe I will treat myself to a drink and a sauna tonight after all!

Do it :D


----------



## cajunbabe

I had a few glasses of wine during my 2WW, doc said it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## Sweedot

I had a couple of margaritas during my TWW and a pedicure and massage! lol


----------



## shelleney

I ate all of the banned foods - fish, soft cheese, raw eggs, etc - just 4 days before I got my BFP. Ooops!
Relax and enjoy yourselves ladies
xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Bring on the malibu! :haha: Sauna is off as knackered but maybe tomorrow! Am also about to polish off the belgian chocolate hagen Dazs :lol:


----------



## Rachael1981

I've just had a nice hot shower and I'm now relaxing in my PJ's. We're having a BBQ on Saturday so I'm going to have a few drinks then, not too many though as I'm not a big drinker these days and just enjoy the day.

You need to share that Haagan Dazs :rofl:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Too late all gone :haha:

Glad to see your planning on having a good time Chick. I'm now off until Tuesday :dance:


----------



## Rachael1981

Yay! I'm loving the long weekends, mean I get to see my man more :D

Just said to him that we should :sex: every day until we get our BFP, and he likes that idea, so here goes! He's out right now, but told him to wake me up if I'm asleep when he gets home :rofl:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh rachael :rofl: I am glad someone will be getting an action packed weekend ;) I really hope you catch that egg this cycle hun :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Me too :rofl: Don't think I will cope with every day for very long :rofl:

Think I may already be in the 2ww, but we'll see :rofl:


----------



## Adoraza

just a quick update to let you all know that i'm out! :sad2: the witch got me yesterday. so on to the next cycle for a 2012 baby! wishing you all here the best of luck!


----------



## babyhopes2010

How is everyone :)


----------



## katiekittykat

So sorry Adoraza :hugs: Good luck and lots of sticky dust for next cycle :dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

So sorry Adoraza :hugs: Splurge out and spoil yourself rotten whilst that evil cow is in residence!

Well AFM only a matter of time now - I have gotten that 'heavy' sensation in my back and lower abdomen that always signals the beginning of the :witch: I am kind of glad in a way as it gives me a bit of time to get used to the fact that we are actually 100% out before the physical bits start.

Wishing lots of luck to the lovelies still in :dust: xxx


----------



## leylak

I think my body is not ready for a pregnancy yet. My periods last longer. I spot or bleed for as long as half of my cycle. I am afraid my womb could be damaged because of the D&C. I don't know what to think. Being hopeful hurts, being hopeless hurts even more. How do people get their BFP right after MC without any AF in between? How much time does my body need to heal? sorry for the rant girls :(


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Leylak I am sorry my darling. I had a natural miscarriage and still 6 months later I am not back to normal. I know it is frustrating and really upsetting but there isn't really all that much that can be done. If you are overly concerned you can go to the GP but when I went and saw mine I was told that a miscarriage is a big deal for the body and it can take about 6 months for healing to finish :hugs:

AFM CD1 today. I am quite proud of myself as I had a wobbler for ten minutes (it was quite major - lots of temper tantrums and self pity :haha:) but then I just dusted myself off and thought 'oh well'. Further proof that not getting your hopes up works!

Back to temping tomorrow :wacko: My due date would have been in one month and one day and I am not hopeful that our little angel will sprinkle some sticky dust our way but perhaps that is for the best. Bad news is the :witch: will be in full flow for our wales holiday end of may :cry:


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry she got you feisty. No doubt she will get me next weekend


----------



## MummyCat

:( sorry Feisty


----------



## cajunbabe

sorry girls... fingers crossed it happens for you soon!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks my lovelies! I am trying to see it as I have lost nothing and am no worse off then I was yesterday so it is a bit pointless getting too upset about it all. I know I can fall pregnant and stressing myself out will only prolong my journey.

Rachael you never know Hun, this could be your month! I have actually had a lovely 28 day cycle so with no spotting so am quite happy about this. DH and I have decided to give the sperm meets egg plan this cycle - can any of you lovelies recommend some decent ovulation tests that aren't too pricey?? I havent actually had any success with IC for quite a while so am open to suggestions!

I am back to the gym and eating well and ensuring I drink at least 1.2 litres of water a day from tomorrow and am actually looking forward to it!


----------



## Rachael1981

I've only used ic opks feisty. 

You're right, I never know, but I guess I'm just used to it not happening now


----------



## LindsayA

Sorry she got you feisty she got me too this AM on to next month baby dust to us all x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Lindsay I am sorry that she got you too - at least we both have a cycle buddy for this month though!

I can honestly say this is the most painful period I have had for quite a while. I am usually very lucky and don't really get any discomfort other than very minor cramps but tonight my back is quite painful, the cramps are fairly strong and I just generally feel a wee bit sore! I am taking it as a good omen that perhaps my body is finally getting back to normal!

Despite my good intentions to start the gym again tomorrow I am going to be unable to as I have to spend the day decorating :wacko: On to Sunday then ;)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

So as mentioned yesterday I was at CD1 - I am due to take my clomid this morning and as usual I always do a pregnancy test to rule out anything. I was not expecting anything other then a :bfn: and was only doing it out of routine, I will admit I sloppily peed over the max line and left it for just under ten minutes. After hopping out of the shower I was rather shocked to see a positive :cry: Period is still in full force and I am a little shocked that a test would still be showing a positive as I was only 14DPO and it is an internet cheapie.

I don't quite know what to do - my period is no different to how it was last cycle although I perhaps have a few more cramps (not overly painful but aware of iykwim) and my lower back has a dull ache but I had that last month too. I plan to obviously get some more tests today and do one later after 4 hours of not drinking and one tomorrow. I am just confused about my clomid - I don't want to miss a cycle because of a possible dud test but I also don't want to risk anything happening if by some flipping miracle I am still pregnant.

Have just checked the test after the whole ten minutes and it is now a bit lighter but defo pink :shrug:


----------



## MummyCat

OMG Feisty!! 

I don't know the process for Clomid, but can you hold off taking it for a couple days until you either get BFN's/can call your FS to discuss??

or is going to totally throw out the next cycle??

I do wonder, if you had tested 2 days ago, you might have had a bfp, meaning I think you conceived, but perhaps not implanted?? I was hoping your bleeding was light, but from reading your text I'm assuming quite heavy flow?? how frustrating for you my friend!!! :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yeah it is rather frustrating :wacko:

I too am wondering if it was a chemical which is obviously upsetting but has the positive note that body can still do it!

I plan to take two more tests and if the one later today is positive I will ring GP and if they are both negative I will just take my clomid tomorrow and chalk it up to a chemical.


----------



## joey300187

ooo bless you hun sorry everythings up in the air for you at the moment ;( hear if u need to talk xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Yeah.. you're right... it has positive and negative feelings to it! Chemical's at least mean that you're able to catch the egg... just that this time it didn't implant... :(

I hope you get to chat to your GP and get some advice! :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Feisty :hugs:

I would test again and see what it says. Let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## LindsayA

Oh dear feisty!!! test and talk to Dr sounds the way forward!
hugs and baby dust xx


----------



## shelleney

Oh Feisty.
I had what I believe was a chemical the month before I got my BFP. I feel like it was a practice run before getting my actual BFP.
I hope this will be the same for you Feisty.
Let us know how you get on.
Thinking of you :hugs:
xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks lovelies - I did another test this afternoon obviously not with FMU and it came back as negative so will test again tomorrow morning and then if still negative I will take my clomid and epo.

I am actually going to think of it as a chemical as I believe that is what probably happened and am now taking comfort in the fact that my body can still do it!


----------



## leylak

Feisty I am sorry my darling. either false positive or chemical, both sucks! If it was a chemical, it means that clomid really works for you and I am sure you will get a healthy egg next cycle.. I hope AF wont bust you again for 9 months :hugs:


----------



## cajunbabe

Ugh, chemical sucks big time. I hope you get a definite answer tomorrow morning.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww thanks chick!

I will keep you all posted tomorrow. I haven't let it get me down at all - spent the afternoon with family kicking the kids off a bouncy castle to do dangerous trampoline combined with bouncy castle stunts :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Sounds like you had a good day. I've eaten too much, drank too much and Ian has passed out on the other sofa, all in all a good day


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:lol: Rachael, your day sounds as good as mine! I to have eaten far too much as had lovely dominos for dinner followed my meringue nests with Madagascar vanilla extra thick cream and strawberries, it was divine!


----------



## Rachael1981

That sounds amazing! 

Ian's still asleep on the sofa, won't budge, and the dog doesn't even want to keep me company lol


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww :hugs: I hope you have found some company now :haha:

Well did another test this morning with a Superdrugs own brand and it was quite clearly negative - I haven't actually made up my mind as to whether it was a chemical or faulty test :wacko: I 'think' I was a few days early which bends towards the chemical theory but then the test also wasn't done 100% fully to instructions :shrug:

Either way I have just taken my 5 various pills this morning and my temp has been recorded for the first time in about 5 weeks! DH and I are defo going to go with the SMEP this cycle so I guess I shall just have to focus on that.

How are you doing Rachael? Any inkling as to when you can test? xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Yeh, Ian woke up and came to bed, and Holly came in after I'd got up and let her out to go to the toilet :rofl:

I'm going to test a week tomorrow if AF doesn't show by then. My LP is usually only 12 days, so AF should show next Saturday or Sunday I think.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I have to say it is so much nicer not knowing when you are due as it just seems a lot less stressful!
I think that part of the reason I bounced back so quickly after this :witch: is because it was a total surprise when it happened!

I have everything crossed for you Rachael :hugs:

I am so chuffed with myself, I forced myself to go to the gym for the first time in 6 weeks :wacko: I burnt 310 calories in just over 30 minutes and felt so much better for it! Sadly I wasted all of those calories on chips at the beach and chocolate but I see it as my reward for getting back to it :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm pretty sure I'm out. Coming down with something, got a sore throat, stuffy nose and have been so cold tonight


----------



## MummyCat

Feisty, glad you're feeling so positive about it all! Well done on the gym!!! :flower:

:hugs: Rachel, I hope you feel better soon! xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Mummycat! I can either sulk and achieve nothing or accept it and keep trying!

Rachael - I went down with a very nasty sore throat, headache, stuffy nose combo just before I got my :bfp: and I am sure it was a symptom ;) I also spent all of my pregnancy freezing cold and researched it extensively - apparently not everyone feels hot or flush, so don't count yourself out just yet!


----------



## Rachael1981

We'll see, but I'm not getting my hopes up!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

In that case, I will be willing that :bfp: with plenty of hope and PMA on your behalf :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks feisty. I'm not even sure I ov'd when I think I did now as I had ewcm yesterday but with feeling icky there's been no bd!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Rachael I always get EWCM after ovulation - I thought I was abnormal until I read that it can indicate the approaching :witch: That is far too early for you though!

I am going all out this cycle, I have just brought a fertility microscope and extra OPK to use this cycle - I figure if we are truly going for SMEP we should make sure we don't miss ovulation! :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Good plan. I might do opks next cycle if I have no joy this cycle, and my bbt thermometer is playing up so going to get a new one


----------



## bumpdreams

Ok so I took five tests yesterday and they all came back positive!!!! We are so happy I will post a picuter as soon as I get my power cord for my computer back! Baby dust to all of you lovely ladies!


----------



## bumpdreams

Also Rachel I am sick as well and I fgot my BFP! So keep your head up! I have a runny nose, a sore throat, and a really bad cough!


----------



## bumpdreams

Rachel I am sick as well and I got my BFP last night so keep your head up! I have a runny nose, a sore throat, and a really bad cough.


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations bumpdreams! I'll see if this is just allergies or if it is my BFP!


----------



## shelleney

Congrats Bumpdreams :happydance:

And I agree, Rachael. I was really ill the week I got my BFP. Bad head cold, etc.
Hope its the same for you. Good luck :dust:
xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Congratulations BumpDreams :hugs:

Am slightly miffed as just got my calista saliva scope and it says on the box that it shouldn't be used with clomid :growlmad: Now I did carefully look into this before buying and a lot of the sites said wait a few days after your final clomid before starting - this better be the case or I will be one unhappy bunny!

I seem to have a mild case of laryngitis :cry: Not too sure what has caused it, thinking it may have been the stress of the chemical. Have also been cramping on and off since my period finished which is abnormal for me - again backing up the chemical theory. I keep having daydreams that I will take my OPK next week and I will get a :bfp: because despite all the crappy bleeding I am still pregnant, then I will freak out as clomid can cause birth defects!

How is everyone else getting on? The bedding for this cycle starts tomorrow night!


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm waiting on AF to get me at the weekend Feisty.

Sorry you're feeling crappy :( :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

She may not get you chick ;)

It amazes me that at one stage Rachael we were mirroring each other's cycles and now we are completely out!


----------



## Rachael1981

I know. It's because my cycles are screwy lol


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Rachael1981 said:


> I know. It's because my cycles are screwy lol

:rofl: Or because mine are militarily precise (apart from last one) due to the clomid?

I used my saliva scope this morning and am happy to say that it wasn't fertile - I know you think I should be wanting it to be fertile but after my clomid and saliva research it is apparently common that you will just get 'fertile' saliva all the time because the clomid effects your hormones, obviously this isn't the case for me :dance: My OPK also turned up early today so will be testing from Sunday.

DH and I are due to start SMEP tonight but he is in an odd mood so worried I will be turned down. We discussed it fully a few days ago and I explained if he wanted to do SMEP we had to stick rigidly to it or else it would be a waste of time and he was adamant he would be fine - we shall see.


----------



## gilmore85

hi ladies how is everyone, well i still havent had a bfp and now it looks like im not going to ovulate this cycle no clue what my body is up too and this would be the first time i havent ovd just when you think you've sussed it all messes with you again!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Gilmore :hugs: Are you only on CD19 or has your ticker rolled over again?

AFM I was indeed correct yesterday - DH declined my advances so I just calmly told him that he had agreed to try SMEP and I told him we had to stick to it. I did say that I wasn't angry and then went to bed.

This morning I was awoken by DH trying to get into my good graces by bedding :haha: I will not allow this to intefere with SMEP and I will just have to try and seduce him again tomorrow to try as I will not allow us to be de-railed!


----------



## gilmore85

yeah CD 19 though it is a new cycle from when i was last on. Couldn't log onto ff this morning said they were doing maintenance or something like that, i was looking at it yesterday and thought that it was starting to up but this mornings temp was right down again! Think i'm gonna have to forget about this month and hope the next one is better.

Good luck with the seduction


----------



## pink80

Better brush up on your seduction techniques *Feisty*!!

Hopefully I'll be back on the baby making train in a couple of weeks, so assuming February is still winter - then I'm still in with one shot!!!!


----------



## Sweedot

Feisty Fidget said:


> Aww Gilmore :hugs: Are you only on CD19 or has your ticker rolled over again?
> 
> AFM I was indeed correct yesterday - DH declined my advances so I just calmly told him that he had agreed to try SMEP and I told him we had to stick to it. I did say that I wasn't angry and then went to bed.
> 
> This morning I was awoken by DH trying to get into my good graces by bedding :haha: I will not allow this to intefere with SMEP and I will just have to try and seduce him again tomorrow to try as I will not allow us to be de-railed!

Smep unfortunately didn't work for us, dh had a slightly low count, so smep was too much bd for us, by the time o day came around he was empty, lol

So we switched the month of our bfp and we did it the day before o and the day of o and it worked....

Finally had enough swimmers to make it.

I'm glad we had the sperm analysis though, or we would have continued having too much bd....we only knew because dh had to do two samples, first sample there wasn't enough sperm to analyse, second time we did it after 4 days abstinence he still only just had enough, everything else came back awesome, but lower than average count. That made us switch from smep, we abstained for a week then bd and hey presto, baby.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Swedot :hugs: DH count came back okay - just 90% motility and slightly irregular shape. I don't hold out much hope for this month but if we don't get lucky we will go back to bedding 3 times a week from CD8 as his GP suggested. It's just I read an article that said it could actually be bad leaving the :spermy: for too long :shrug:

Gilmore you are totally not out this month! Just try and relax, I know it's majorly difficult but stressing about it could delay it even further. Perhaps pack in the temping and OPKs for this cycle and just try NTNP to give you both a break? :hugs:

Pink February is totally still winter :hugs: I get what you mean though, I really thought that this was going to be our year but surprise, surprise it isn't! I have a strong feeling I am going to conceive the same month as last year (August) we shall see!


----------



## gilmore85

Feisty lets hope its sooner than August!

Well I have fallen out with fertility friend this month lol and have manually put when I think I have ovulated mainly because my temps have continued to be high as if i had ovulated apart from the odd day. But all the temps from CD15 are above what i think could be my cover line.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well it would be nice Rachael - but just can't see it. I am going to see the GP next month and beg to be referred to FS as we would have been on our ttc journey for 16 months by then :cry: I have an awful feeling I may just have unexplained fertility though.

Rachael also agree that you ovulated CD15 - I had a dark OPK yesterday (CD10) and then a barely there one today so not too sure what is going on :wacko: saliva scope is still showing infertile though :shrug:


----------



## pink80

Had you drunk more *feisty* so it was more diluted :shrug: 

:hugs: Hun - goig to the GP is a good idea, at least it will get the ball rolling

In other news i have just seen that one of the thread members has got there BFP, I haven't seen her on the thread for ages but I'm really pleased for her - I know how frustrated she used to get with her long cycles xx


----------



## gilmore85

i think most people on this thread must of gotten their bfp as its very quiet now lol
oh and to top this month off i think im getting a uti although i cant be sure as i've never had one before grrr can we just start june early?


----------



## Rachael1981

AF got me this morning :(

I have a load of OPK's, ordered a new thermometer and renewed my FF VIP membership. Bring it on! :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Rachael I am sorry hun :hugs: I was rooting for you as still believe we are going to conceive roughly the same time :hugs: We have also gone all out for this cycle too :haha:

Gilmore I couldn't agree more, I think it may be just us 4 left :haha: Still at least we have some company!

Pink my pee was pretty undiluted but I took the test when I got in from work whereas Sunday's test was taken at 1.40pm so not too sure if that has an effect :shrug: It is still early days though as I am only 12DPO today so the earliest I will ovulate is Thursday but it will probably be closer to Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## Rachael1981

Maybe if we're both going all out this will be our cycle ;)


----------



## shelleney

Im still watching from the sidelines, rooting for you guys!
:dust:
xx


----------



## pink80

I don't know then, sounds strange that it was dark and then got lighter again :shrug:

I'm not sure about going all out next cycle now - I had a bad day yesterday, felt so sad - not sure if I'll be able to handle the disapointment if we go all and we get a bfn, whereas if we just 'see what happens' and it doesn't then I think I'll handle it better - does that make any sense! 

Anyway, we'll all stick together and help eachother along this tough road :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Pink I think that NTNP would perhaps be best for you for the moment - I am so sorry my darling - no one should have to go through that it is the worse thing I have ever experienced, I still have really bad patches over 6 months later - I am always here if you need to chat :hugs:

Rachael this wont be our cycle as Sprout would have been due on the day the :witch: is due to put in an appearence so would just be too poetic iykwim - fingers crossed for you and I will catch up next month ;)

Shelleney - lovely to have you popping back in, it is nice to see your pregnancy progressing as it gives us all hope :flower:


----------



## LindsayA

Hey ladies i am still hoping for that BFP someday soon but i am trying to not obsess over it all like i was so i am keeping an eye on the goings on on here but not commenting very often!

Baby dust to us all and who knows this month could be ours???????? Please!!!!!!xxxx


----------



## cajunbabe

I'm here as well! Cheering everyone on! :thumbup:


----------



## qwk

i still read this thread all the time too and cheer you guys on (in my head obviously as i am really bad at actually _posting_) :) and i proudly represent with my winter baby banner!


----------



## gilmore85

Its good to see some familiar names lol i had a break from here and have not long come back and i didn't know anyone it was like starting over again lol


----------



## leylak

hello everyone. I was impatient to get back on the TTC wagon after the MC. But once I was on it, AF hit me so hard. I did not feel like posting on here. I couldn't help ranting. Now I feel better I think, DH is with me. Hopefully, we did not miss our fertile window (Last month DH was away and my ovulation was delayed and temps messed up so I hoped for a BFP although we missed our fertile window. I realised this after AF got me, though) Now this is a new month. I am hopeful again. 
Feisty, I cannot imagine how I would feel if I am still not pg on my due date. It must be so hard. I hope you get nice two lines and a sticky healthy bean on that day xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm still lurking too, and rooting for all of you :hugs:


----------



## pink80

katiekittykat said:


> I'm still lurking too, and rooting for all of you :hugs:

I'm glad you dropped in, I wanted to say congrats :flower: H&H 9 months xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

pink80 said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> I'm still lurking too, and rooting for all of you :hugs:
> 
> I'm glad you dropped in, I wanted to say congrats :flower: H&H 9 months xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Pink :hugs: And good luck and :dust: to you whatever route you decide to take xxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I wish the :witch: would make her mind up. What I thought was AF was apparantly just spotting :dohh:


----------



## leylak

Rachael! :shock: Let's hope it is implantation. I would love to hear your good news! :flower:


----------



## pink80

Have you tested Rachael??


----------



## gilmore85

fx Rachael !


----------



## joey300187

Congrats Kaite!! how come you have 2 different tickers? xxx


----------



## pink80

Joey I can't believe you're 15 weeks already - that's amazing - it's gone so quick!! How are you feeling?? Xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Tested yesterday and bfn


----------



## joey300187

aww thats hun. yeah feeling fine. tbh pretty much all symtoms are gone now so dont "feel" very pregnant. struggling to get my head round it obviously im over the moon but still keep expecting to start bleeding. thank god for my doppler or i really would go insane! 

How are you doing hunni? still thinking of you and praying for a short ttc journey to your forever baby xxx


----------



## pink80

Rachael1981 said:


> Tested yesterday and bfn

Well you're not out yet - are you sure of ovulation day?? :hugs:

Xx


----------



## pink80

joey300187 said:


> aww thats hun. yeah feeling fine. tbh pretty much all symtoms are gone now so dont "feel" very pregnant. struggling to get my head round it obviously im over the moon but still keep expecting to start bleeding. thank god for my doppler or i really would go insane!
> 
> How are you doing hunni? still thinking of you and praying for a short ttc journey to your forever baby xxx

Thanks :hugs: To be honest my head is a bit all over the place, I don't really now how I'm feeling. I guess I just have to take it one day at a time, I just can't believe how long this process has taken me and how traumatic it was - because of all that went on, now that I'm only just starting to feel back to normal physically - I think it's really hitting me emotionally - does that make sense. Sorry for rambling, I'm having a bad day again x


----------



## joey300187

aww sweetie yeah it makes complete sense. i was very much like that it was after the physical pain that i felt the worst. just make sure you tlak through it all, i promise it helps. here if u wanna chat to me xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

No pink, I'm not sure lol. 

Sorry you're having a bad day :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Rachael I have this quandry almost every month :dohh:

Oh pink I am so sorry your having a rough time :hugs


----------



## Rachael1981

Usually she just gets me feisty


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Possible implantation Rachael ;) I really hope so!

Well despite the fact that my OPK, temperature and saliva-scope disagrees I think I am ovulating. I have had a lot of EWCM and been a bit crampy all day on my left side - luckily for me DH read about a study that says men with similar SA to him should bed every day as it is more beneficial - I actually had to turn him dow last night :haha: Fingers crossed this may have been where we were going wrong before.

I am slightly annoyed my new super sensitive OPK do not seem to be working as I was really hoping to go for SMEP this cycle but looks like that isn't going to happen :growlmad:


----------



## MummyCat

:hi:

I'm still lurking! here with my pom poms!! ready to cheer soon!! :hugs:

Keeping everything crossed for you lovelies!!! :flower:


----------



## Rachael1981

Feisty, she got me properly today


----------



## pink80

Rachael1981 said:


> Feisty, she got me properly today

:hugs: xx


----------



## katiekittykat

joey300187 said:


> Congrats Kaite!! how come you have 2 different tickers? xxx

The top ticker is based on my LMP, which was the 22 March. The bottom ticker is based on when I actually ovulated. I just keep both there so I can remember the two different dates :blush:


Sorry she got you Rachael :hugs:


----------



## joey300187

i see! are they giving you an early scan or u gotta wait til 12 weeks? xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Just want to pick your brains ladies. AF got me yesterday, but last night and this morning it has been extremely heavy with huge clots. And by heavy I'm having to change a super plus tampon every 1.5-2 hours :shock: I've also got bad cramps and backache :wacko: Is it possible for this to be a chemical even though when I tested the other day it was bfn? AF was late by 4/5 days too :wacko:


----------



## leylak

Rachael, sorry hun! I heard that late AF is usually heavy, because there is more time for the lining to build. If you don't know your ovulation day, maybe you ovulated late this month? I don't think there is a chance to know if it was chemical. But good luck with your next cycle :flower:


----------



## gilmore85

well friday 13th indeed :witch: has just turned up and brought along a friend of hers got such a migraine right now not had one this bad in a while but at least this nightmare of a cycle is over and hopefully it will get back to normal now


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Rachael and Gilmore I am so sorry my lovelies :hugs:

Rachael that was kind of how I was last cycle but also got a positive pregnancy test after my period started which then went a few hours later :hugs: I personally prefer to think of mine as a chemical as it gives me hopes that we can still do it.

Mummycat glad your still lurking :haha: how is the pregnancy going chick?

As predicted my temperature dropped to the lowest it's been all cycle so think I will be ovulating within the next 24 hours - OPK is slightly lighter then control band but I am a nightmare with those things. DH and I just plan to do the SMEP from today. I am really chuffed that I managed to predict it though as my midwife did tell me to listen to body and this cycle it has actually worked.

Sorry if TMI but I had a huge load of cervical mucus jelly come out yesterday that was probably the size of two 50p pieces next to each other and about as thick as a malteser come out when I wiped. I have no idea what it is, any of you lovelies have any suggestions? xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

joey300187 said:


> i see! are they giving you an early scan or u gotta wait til 12 weeks? xx

No - unless anything is wrong, I just wait until my 12 week scan. My booking appointment with the midwife is 27 May. I saw her today and told her about when I ovulated, but she said for now they're going to go with my LMP for my EDD, which actually makes it 29 December!


----------



## joey300187

aww wow might be a new years baby then ;) hehe. hope the time flys til ur 12 week scan hun xx


----------



## pink80

Feisty Fidget said:


> Sorry if TMI but I had a huge load of cervical mucus jelly come out yesterday that was probably the size of two 50p pieces next to each other and about as thick as a malteser come out when I wiped. I have no idea what it is, any of you lovelies have any suggestions? xxx

Sounds to me a bit like the mucus that comes away as you cervix opens during your fertile time....

Rachael I'm sorry it's bad for you, it could well be a chemical but I'm not sure you'll ever know sorry :hugs: xxx

Having another crap day, and I've just opened a bottle of wine but now I feel bad that I'm drinking :(


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Pink :hugs: I am so sorry to hear that you are having a crappy time, please don't feel guilty about drinking hun - just do whatever you need to :hug:


----------



## pink80

Thanks *Feisty*

Well I've had some spotting (blood steaks when I wipe) today and some pretty awful stomach cramps so I guess the witch is setting up camp - feels a bit weird to be honest - not sure how I feel about it, but I suppose I should be happy that she's showing her face and not making me wait too long.

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend xx


----------



## MummyCat

Rachel, it could very well have been, it's hard to tell sometimes, a lot of ladies fall pregnant and never know as they don't implant! :hugs:

Feisty... I think it's a fab sign! Perhaps it means this cycle you're super fertile as all that mucus will be out the way for hubby's sperm!!! I saw the program the human body last week where they showed how hard it is to conceive.. and the more mucus that seeps out the cervix the better! :thumbsup:

My pregnancy is going okay thanks, all according to plan at the moment! Which is a relief! 

Good luck to you all!!! :flower: :dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Pink sorry the :witch: got you but at least you know you don't have to wait too long for it now.

Mummycat I seriously hope so as just found out another family member is trying and it's going to be a little hard if they fall pregnant before us - I know it isn't a competition but I would still be rather miffed - spent the afternoon playing with a 9 month old baby whose parents also had a difficult time conceiving.

DH has done a lot of research this month and has really gone all out with supplements and bedding - I am really worried that he is going to be especially distraught if we get another :bfn:


----------



## shelleney

Rachael - so sorry Hun :hugs:

I believe that the cycle before this pregnancy, I had a chemical.
The week before my AF was due, I had really great pregnancy symptoms - sore heavy boobs, etc. AF was also a few days late. But I didnt take a test. And then my AF came. And it was sooo heavy and painful, with large clots.

It just made me more determined that ever to get my BFP. And I did, just a month later.
I really hope that next cycle is yours Rach :hugs:
xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks Shelleney. I'm more determined than ever this month. Got a new thermometer and started temping again this morning. Still passing clots but i'm not as heavy as I was and the pain is now more of an ache. This really is not a 'normal' AF for me so I'm thinking it was a chemical, not that I'll ever know for sure.

Feisty, here's hoping this cycle will be your turn :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Rachael, if I do it means it will your turn too ;) - I have found something else to obsess over in the 2ww - my weight :cry: I have ballooned up to 8stone 12lbs which I know doesn't sound like a lot but I am only 5ft (and a half inch ;)) so it doesn't take much to make me appear dumpy looking. Have also found out that the reason my calves are so muscley (they are huge and rock solid when stood up) is because I am constantly in heels and walk on my tip toes :wacko: Am now sticking to a running regime daily at the gym in an effort to make some difference before our hols!

Almost finished with the bedding this month so will just have to wait it out I guess. Is anyone elses temperatures all over the place with this hot and cold weather we have been having?


----------



## shelleney

None of us will ever know.
And I dont think of it as "a baby". Its definitely not the same as when I lost my baby last year (although I dont condemn anyone who grieves, or calls it a miscarriage). I just saw it as my practice-run before the real thing.

Good luck to you Hun
xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Just to prove that the power of the mind is a super strong thing - I had my ovulation confirmed for last Saturday by FF this morning and now I keep imagining symptoms :wacko:


----------



## pink80

That's always the way Hun - I'd been having this weird 'feelings' before AF and for a split second when I had them I'd think are they a sign but then I'd remember we didn't even try and there was no chance :dohh:

I hope they are good signs for you Hun - you really deserve it xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

As do you chicky :hugs:

Had a major cob on earlier, the girl I used to work with who was a week ahead of me in pregnancy is due next week and she is having a little girl :cry: I know this sounds evil but I was so peed off - she had a major bleed early in the pregnancy and was told to take it easy so she flew long haul to Australia a few days later and was always eating/drinking things she shouldn't have been and her attitude was 'I know I shouldn't, but I want to' It just seems rather unfair :cry: I was especially annoyed as although I am happy with whichever baba we get I definitely want a girl at some stage and I have managed to convince myself this wont happen :wacko: I think the closer my due date gets the more annoyed/upset I am going to be over things.


----------



## pink80

Oh Hun - I know exactly how you feel, and to be honest I think it's human nature, life is so unfair sometimes. Some people go on to have perfectly healthy pregnancies when they do all the things that they shouldn't and other lose their babies when they do everything by the book - it doesn't seem to make sense :hugs:

I think you've just got to look after yourself over the next few weeks - how long until you go away? Xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

A week Saturday and it can't come soon enough!

I told DH I was going to go out drinking every night with the next pregnancy as maybe then we would be in with a chance :cry:

On the plus side we managed to complete SMEP fully last night so am chuffed about that but feel it was a bit of a waste as there is no way I will be pregnant this cycle - the timing would just be too perfect and therefore won't happen :cry:


----------



## leylak

Oh feisty! chin up honey. The way you feel is so natural, don't think you are evil. everyone has a different difficulty in their lives. There are many people who would like to be in your shoes, who would like to have a loving husband like yours. You are special and you will be a mother when the time comes. And you will deserve it.


----------



## pink80

Feisty Fidget said:


> On the plus side we managed to complete SMEP fully last night so am chuffed about that but feel it was a bit of a waste as there is no way I will be pregnant this cycle - the timing would just be too perfect and therefore won't happen :cry:

Don't give it up hope - you've done everything that you can - luck may well be on your side for a change :hugs:

Our holiday was so good for us, and I know yours will be too - coming home may be a bit of a struggle though :D

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Feisty - this will be your month, because it's going to be mine! Chin up girl, sprout will be give you a wonderful gift for what would have been his/her birthday :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww thanks lovelies - your kind words have made me feel a bit teary, but in a good way :flower:

Leylak you are right, I should count my blessings every day that we have enough money to pay our bills, I have a lovely balance of work/social and a fantastic husband - sometimes it is just too easy to focus on what I don't have.

Rachael keeping everything crossed for us this cycle ;) xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

That's more like it ;) xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

Can I join? I'll be TTC during the autumn/winter this year.

This will be my first child (hopefully!!)

:hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Of course you can! Once you actually move from WTT into TTC let me know and I will add you.

Well I am 7DPO today and not really any symptoms to note :wacko: I was doing some intensive cleaning yesterday and I started to get cramps and some thick CM but that is about it. I hosted a singstar/dance mat party yesterday and got rather tiddly! We have also had some good news about our tax return so all in all I am feeling rather positive!

How is everyone else going?


----------



## hakunamatata

Oooh come to my place and do some intense cleaning :winkwink:

Yay for good tax return news!!

Thanks for letting me hang out w/ you guys. Technically I joined the Autumn Acorns group first, but I like talking to other ladies who are also TTC around the same time as me. (I am guessing I'd look silly with all the banners in my siggy but I do love your banner lol)

I have a get-together to go today. It's a good friend of mine who recently got a BFP. I honestly don't know if it was planned or unplanned as we haven't chatted in a while so we definitely need to catch up! I do know she's hoping for a girl and both she and her OH are excited.

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## leylak

Missed my chance for a January baby. AF got me again. This time I am not mourning for that. It has been 3.5 months since the D&C and for the first time, AF does not feel like I have an open wound in my womb. 
Baby dust to all!


----------



## Rachael1981

Leylak - sorry she got you, but glad it doesn't feel as bad now :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Leylak I am sorry she got you but also happy you are out of pain :hugs:

Rachael hun how are you doing??

I am currently 9DPO and pretty much symptomless :shrug: I am so positive that this is not our month that I am in the middle of an intense detox plan and have been enjoying a cup of green tea in the morning. Acceptance seems to be far better than hope! xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm waiting to ovulate and I have sinusitis so I'm on antibiotics :dohh:

This isn't going to be our month either :dohh:


----------



## LindsayA

Hey ladies!!!

Just a quick hello i know we have not got that egg this time but i have my Clearblue fertility monitor ready and waiting for AF to show her face!!!! So fxed that will help us a get a better picture of what is going on and maybe just maybe get the thing we dream of most!

Baby dust to all!!!
xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Rachael you don't know that Hun! I need for you to get your :bfp: so I can get mine :haha: I will have PMA for you if you can return the favour for me ;) 

Lindsay that sounds like a good plan! I brought some litmus paper off of eBay as I am positive my cm is killing off the chaps :wacko: I will be using them the same time I use my opk next month, will also hopefully give me a better insight into what is happening.

Day two of my detox and I can't stop thinking about food, especially battered sausages and ketchup :wacko: I have come to the conclusion that fruit and veg have little nutrition value as about an hour after eating big vegan meals I am starving! Roll on Friday! :haha:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Still no symptoms and now 11dpo :wacko:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm still waiting to ov :dohh:

Had a bit of a cry on OH last night, lots of things have being getting to me. I've hit a brick wall with crate training Holly and that's getting to me, no one wants to give me a job, so that's getting to me, I need to get the cats neutered but I just don't have the money, so that's getting to me, and we both want a baby, but to get pregnant we need to :sex: which hasn't been happening and that's getting to me. Top it all off with sinusitis and antibiotics that have upset my tummy and I'd just had enough :dohh:

We finally :sex: last night, and we're going to get the cat's neutered one by one starting with Xander - I have to call the vets this afternoon. I have an assessment for a job this morning, if that goes well I'll get an interview. If nothing comes of the job then I'm going to start doing Avon to get some extra money instead.


----------



## joey300187

hey hun. fingers crossed last night will be enough to catch that eggy. ith regards to the cats im sure u can et help with paying for it. my sister did this but i cant remember for the life of me who helped pay the bill? maybe try googling? xx


----------



## cajunbabe

Rachael1981 said:


> I'm still waiting to ov :dohh:
> 
> Had a bit of a cry on OH last night, lots of things have being getting to me. I've hit a brick wall with crate training Holly and that's getting to me, no one wants to give me a job, so that's getting to me, I need to get the cats neutered but I just don't have the money, so that's getting to me, and we both want a baby, but to get pregnant we need to :sex: which hasn't been happening and that's getting to me. Top it all off with sinusitis and antibiotics that have upset my tummy and I'd just had enough :dohh:
> 
> We finally :sex: last night, and we're going to get the cat's neutered one by one starting with Xander - I have to call the vets this afternoon. I have an assessment for a job this morning, if that goes well I'll get an interview. If nothing comes of the job then I'm going to start doing Avon to get some extra money instead.

I don't know if they do it over there, but over here they have clinics that sponsor a once a year spray/neuter marathon so the feral cats can get it done and people who can't afford it can have it done to their rescues. :shrug: I don't know, it's worth it to try and see if there is anything like that.


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks Joey and Cajun. I can get a discount as I'm on sickness benefit, but it's still going to be £20 per animal (as opposed to £50) so OH is going to pay the £20 and we're going to do one a month to get them done.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Rachael I am sorry you are having such a tough time hun :hugs: Have you considered DropShipping? If you can put the time into researching them then it can be quite lucrative and you can work from home. I have the contact details of a really good adult :blush: website that I dabbled in dropshipping with a few years ago - PM me if you're interested. You sound like you have a good plan with the cats which is great!

DH has finally agreed to me getting a dog :dance: I have wanted one for ages and since our loss the urge to have a fur baby has just grown enormous but he has always said no because we live in a 4th floor flat. I decided to tell him how I think it would help take my mind off of Sprout and the fact that we are still baby-less and he has actually agreed I can have one. He has said as soon as we get back from holiday but I am being good and waiting until September (a year since I fell with sprout) and if still no baby news then a dog it will be. We are getting a miniature dog like a chihuahua as it needs to be a small one that doesn't need a garden and apparently they are not too keen on going outside. I am very excited!


----------



## Rachael1981

Yay to getting a dog :dance: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## leylak

I got my CD4 bloodwork results and everything looks fine :happydance:
Now, waiting for DH's SA results. I am a bit nervous. :shhh: He is not :coffee:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Rachael - thinking my plans to wait until September may dissolve once the :witch: is in residence next week :haha:

Oh Leylak that is always the way hun, men don't worry (or say they don't worry) over these things where as we go to pieces! I really hope everything will come back clear :flower: And yay for your good results :dance:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thought I would just share a picture of the little princess we are hopefully getting next week;
https://www.dogsandpuppies.co.uk/img/adphotos/956/29956_chihuahua_x_dachshund_photo_1.jpg
She is the one on the left and we will hopefully be picking her up next Sunday. I am taking it as an omen that if I do not fall this cycle I should go ahead with the dog.


----------



## joey300187

awwww shes adoarable. even if u do fall this month at least u have 8 months to train her :) xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Awww thanks Joey but I don't know if I can justify that kind of expense if I do fall.

I am pretty sure that seeing as I am 12DPO and I have zero symptoms (seriously even less then I usually do when :bfn:) we are out this month. I may do a detox every month as it really seems to have taken my mind off of it :haha:

Hows you and Baba? xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

She's gorgeous :D


----------



## joey300187

aww bless u. u never know hun :) maybe you'll fall next month then so you get both puppy and baby hehe. detox sounds like a good idea will have you in perfect health for growing ur bubs. 

yeah im good thanks sweetie. time is flying!! got our next scan in 2 weeks xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wow that has gone fast Joey!

Damn my conscience, I am usually a really impulsive person and was just going to rush into getting that pup but have now realised I need to slow down and think carefully whether we can be at home enough, make sure it gets enough walks and make sure the pros are basically far out-weighing the cons. I may still be getting a pup but perhaps not for a while. I would also prefer to have enough time to prepare for a puppy and as going away next week it would be a mad rush and I would also like to be able to take at least 4 days off work to settle the puppy in. I better get that :bfp: soon :haha:

Rachael any sign of ovulation? xxx


----------



## joey300187

aww bless you. do you work far from home? i think the recomendation is no more than 6 hours for dogs to be home alone. and i find if its raining we do alot of playing trowing ball and retriving inside so as its a much smaller dog it prob wouldnt need so much excercise. i know if you google it you can find all the correct recommendations for the breed. 

hope this helps :)xxx


----------



## joey300187

https://www.dogbreedinfo.com/chihuahua.htm

this may help :) xx


----------



## cajunbabe

Hope you find your perfect fur babies! They are a joy if you are really pared for them. I just see so many people get animals and then not be prepared to handle them and then they get kicked out.. It's very sad. Here are my doggies:

https://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x288/cajunbabe11/PC291657_2-1.jpg


We also have a cat and four horses... They are my life and I can't wait to share my love of animals with my peanut!


----------



## Rachael1981

Got ewcm this morning, will see what the opk says later. Going to bd tonight, tomorrow and Sunday and hope for the best.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww thanks cajun and joey :flower: I know what you mean Cajun which is precisely why I want to think very carefully about this. I hate the rescue dog adverts as it makes memos sad to think that some people dispose of animals as if they were nothing more then household rubbish! When I was younger my mother gave away 3 of my dogs (over different periods) because our circumstances changed and we could no-longer care the dog, I swore I would never be that kind of owner.

Rachael are you going to try anything like SMEP this cycle? When we actually managed to complete it this cycle I really felt like we had done everything possible to get that :bfp:


----------



## pink80

Hi guys :hi:

*Feisty* I think you are probably doing the right thing by taking some more time to think about it, imagine how upset you would be if you got the pup and then for some reason you had to give her up :hugs: I bet you're looking forward to your hols though :thumbup:

*Rachael* Good Luck with the :sex: :haha:

AFM - I've got tons of EWCM at the moment and have done for a couple of days, my OPKs are showing a gradual fade in, but to be perfectly honest we haven't :sex: since before AF as I'm too scared by the whole idea of being pregnant after what happened, am I crazy :shrug:, I really feel like I should be taking advantage of what seems to be a really fertile cycle but I can't :cry: xxx


----------



## leylak

Pink, be strong hun. OK there is a small probability that it will happen again but a much much higher chance that you will have a healthy pregnancy. Try to focus on the positive side. ;)
Cajun, your doggies are so cute :) Feisty, your future princess looks lovely.
Rachael, I got my first BFP at 5th cycle ;)

Time for news from me... Not good. DH SA results show progressive motility only %5. Numbers are great but seems that quality is low. I am very confused. I am relieved to find out why it takes so long. And that I don't need to try so hard to improve my egg quality (always thought sth was wrong with me) But I am very sad that our little one could be our only chance and I lost it. God knows how long it will take to concieve again.
On the positive side, AF is almost over and the length&amount of bleeding was the same as before D&C. I think I fully recovered, finally!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Pink you are not crazy, when we first started trying again in January I was convinced I was pregnant from about 8DPO, although excited I was so very, very scared. Leylak is right though, you have a much bigger chance that everything will be okay. I know how you feel chick - a MMC is so evil as you have no idea that anything is wrong - I have to focus on the positive or else I wouldn't be able to cope :hugs:

Leylak I am so sorry chick - has your GP mentioned IUI? At least that way your OH could have his :spermy: screened and then only the healthy ones inseminated in utero? I really hope you get some answers hun and I am happy that your body seems to be back to normal :hugs:

Think I am coming down with something :cry: I am cold and can barely keep my eyes open - keep feeling a bit queasy/light headed and I had a soreish throat for a bit earlier :brat: so not fair! This happens every time I am off work, it's like my body just chucks in the towel and decides that all my antibodies will go on holiday too!


----------



## SAJ

Hi everyone!

I haven't been on for a long time, but just wanted to see if an update could be made to the first page because I'M PREGNANT!!! Whoo hoo :yipee::wohoo:

I know this isn't an "announcement page" but just wanted to get that BFP by my name ;) 

Thanks!


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations SAJ

Feisty, I was going to attempt something along the lines of SMEP except we missed Thursday, but we dtd last night, and we'll do it tonight, tomorrow, Monday and Tuesday. At least we best do lol!


----------



## cajunbabe

congrats SAJ


----------



## qwk

congrats SAJ! :)

oh i just looked at the front page of this thread and my name does not actually note that i am pregnant... :blush:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

congrats saj! Qwk so sorry hun i am on hols atm and cant update until next week if you pm me then to remind me i will do it. Rachael that sounds like a plan hun! Afm i am due tomorrow and still not many symptoms, i have just had a lot of thick cm which is odd for me BUT I have been travelling all day and am quite dehydrated :shrug:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

well the :witch: is here :cry: trying very hard not to let it ruin our hols and concentrate on puppy and demanding a referral to fs but its so hard, especially with tomorrow :cry:


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs:


----------



## shelleney

So sorry Feisty. Thinking of you, Hun (especially tomorrow)
:hugs:
xx


----------



## pink80

Oh *Feisty* I'm so sorry Hun - sending you big :hugs: I'm here if you need to chat xxxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks lovelies. I am just feeling really glum atm. I am convinced that something isnt quite right with me, i mean we have been ovulating every month (confirmed with bbt) and dtd at the correct time for five cycles since our loss now and still nothing. I know it took sixish cycles before BUT we only ovulated on the sixth cycle.

I want to go to the fs but i am worried my gp is going to make me wait another six months before they will investigate :cry:


----------



## Rachael1981

Ask your GP, if you don't ask you won't get anywhere :hugs:


----------



## pink80

^^^^What she said^^^^


----------



## leylak

Feisty, has your DH had a SA? You know, I had a short LP and always thought we weren't pg because of me. I thought my egg was fertilized every month but it couldn't implant because of something wrong with my hormones or my uterus. After we received DH's SA results, I searched the internet and found that even sperms with ideal SA results may have problems penetrating the egg. I would suggest your DH take some supplements and be careful with alcohol/cigarette. You are tearing yourself every month and I can relate how it hurts. :hugs:
And you asked if we would consider IUI. The very thought scares me a lot but I will wait for a few more months. DH will see urologist today and they are suspecting varicocel (sp?) Maybe he will have an operation or he will take supplements. I am hoping to get a natural BFP again.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

thanks guys, i am going to ring as soon as i am back. I may try a different gp and perhaps get lucky.

Leylak dh has already had a sa and all was fine which os again leading me to think its more problems on my part.

I am never planning a pregnancy again! Accidents seem so much easier :haha:

How are you all doing? Xxx


----------



## shelleney

Can I share a little something with you, Feisty?
I was so desperate to get my BFP before my due date. I thought I would cope better with the due date if I was expecting again. And when I didnt, I was gutted. However, I did get my BFP 2 weeks later, and it seems that we conceived the day after my due date.
I believe that those 9 months belonged to Baby C, and were not meant to be shared with another baby. I think I was holding onto so much pain and hurt, that I could not conceive. But as soon as the due date had been and gone, I could finally let Baby C go, and concentrate on making a new baby.
I dont know if this will help you at all, but maybe the last 9 months belonged to Sprout, and now you can finally be ready to make a new baby?
Thinking of you :hugs:
xx


----------



## pink80

Thinking of you today *Feisty* xxxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

shelleney thank you so much for sharing, when you put it like that it actually makes me feel happier that we didnt conceive - it is like honouring sprout and remembering there special time with us.

I unfortunatly still feel that something may be wrong but i have faith it will be fixable. I have never felt I wouldn't be a biological mother but from tne age of about fifteen I have known I would struggle to get there :wacko:

Today was actually okay, I reminded myself last night of how lucky I am to have dh. Today was then spent with him and my lovely in-laws on a steam train and visiting a magnificent waterfall in wales. I feel it was good that today was a happy day as this is how it should have been in the first place, not a day of upset and tears.


----------



## shelleney

Feisty Fidget said:


> shelleney thank you so much for sharing, when you put it like that it actually makes me feel happier that we didnt conceive - it is like honouring sprout and remembering there special time with us.

Im glad you feel like that. Those months belonged to Sprout, but now you are free to let him/her go....

Also, its sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday. Im glad that it was a happy day for you, just like its shouldve been. Good luck for the future, Hun, you and your DH deserve all the happiness in the world
xx


----------



## pink80

Glad yesterday was ok *Feisty* :hugs:

AFM - I had my follow up appointment with my GP this morning - he sent me for a full blood count and iron level test, he also said I should get my rubella immunisation status checked, which I thought was quite proactive for a change!! He told me that we should wait a couple of months before trying again but that I would know when I felt ready. 

How are you all? Xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Glad yesterday was ok Feisty :hugs:

I finally got a +ve OPK last night, and another this afternoon. DTD last night, and will again tonight and hopefully tomorrow. We'll see!


----------



## pink80

Good luck *Rachael* :thumbup:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

pink that does sound proactive :thumbup: I am glad that something is being done :hugs:

Rachael I on counting on you to get that :bfp: so I can get mine, we will be bump buddies!

Afm :witch: is almost over but due to holiday I am not temping. I think I will try and get a gp appointment for a week friday.


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm going to Feisty, even if I have to draw a second line with a marker :rofl:

FF thinks I'm 3dpo today, and well and truly covered if I am. I'm not sure because of the +ve opks yesterday and Monday :shrug:


----------



## pink80

:hi: ladies - how are you all doing? 

*Rachael* just having a look your chart - do you think there is a chance that FF is going to move your OV date to CD 21??

Xxx


----------



## leylak

I agree with pink. tomorrow, another high temp should move it to CD 21 and it won't be a dashed line, I guess.


----------



## Rachael1981

I think you might be right ladies. And if it does I've no chance :dohh:


----------



## leylak

BD two days before o is not "no chance". But I understand your frustration. Convincing DH to BD everyday is tiring and not fun. We are having problems, too. We barely BD (2-3 times a month) and I am stupid enough to expect a BFP at the end of each month.
Rachael, I would like to mention about temping habits. Not keeping the thermometre enough in mouth results in erratic temperatures. The time period before the diital thermometre beeps is not enough most of the time (I made small experiments about this). Therefore, I put it in my mouth without turning it on. wait for 1 minute, then turn it on while still in my mouth. This way I get very consistent readings.


----------



## pink80

I wouldn't say that, you've had plenty of EWCM and you did BD a couple of days before :hugs:


----------



## pink80

leylak said:


> I would like to mention about temping habits. Not keeping the thermometre enough in mouth results in erratic temperatures. The time period before the diital thermometre beeps is not enough most of the time (I made small experiments about this). Therefore, I put it in my mouth without turning it on. wait for 1 minute, then turn it on while still in my mouth. This way I get very consistent readings.

That's really interesting - I've never thought about that before! Think I might have to start trying that - thanks *Leylak* :thumbup:


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks for that leylak, I might give that a go. The erratic temps were bugging me, but I always take it the same way so thought they were right :shrug:

I'm just frustrated as I managed to get OH to BD on the days we did, then he got fed up of me bugging him and couldn't 'perform' :(


----------



## Feisty Fidget

thanks for the temp tip leylak :hugs:

Rachael it only takes one to fertilise that egg! Don't give up chicky, I have PMA for you! :hugs:

Afm I brought some angel cards today and asked about conception
Immediate past card was mediumship, a link to heaven and someone lost
Present card was release, meaning i have to deal with past issues as my spirit is ready to move on (I think this also relates to sprout)
Future or action card is sacral chakra, an indication that I need to detoxify my body and keep chemical input to a minimum.

My predominant card was the goddess an embodyment of all things feminine and nurturing.

I know that not everyone buys into this (dh is a harsh skeptic) but it is something that I am quite interested in and find it quite comforting.

Home tomorrow and can't wait!


----------



## leylak

I have some good news girls, well kind of :)
DH went to urologist. They found infection and said low motility was most probably caused by that. He is taking antibiotics. If the infection is cleared, hopefully, his motility will improve. I am quite relieved to hear that. Next appointment will be end june. Bring on july!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

oh leylak that is great news! :dance:

I have everything crossed for you! Xxx


----------



## pink80

*Leylak* - that's great news :happydance:

*Feisty* - I think that's one of those things that divides people, but if you take comfort from it then I think it's a good thing :thumbup: those cards look good though.

AFM; well I have *NO* idea what my body is doing this month, so I think I'm just going to have to ride the wave and see what happens. I had a little break down last night, because someone we went out to dinner with made a comment about when are you two going to have a baby - and it felt like a slap in the face. But it did make my OH open up to me when we got home, I was really upset and I was saying how hard I find it because I think about it every single day and he said he feels the same - which made me feel better. 

xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh pink I am sorry such an insensitive comment was said :hugs: Just remember that all of us that have suffered losses have bad days/periods. Never feel bad for having them, they are part of remembering how special that little baby was to you :hugs:

Are you still temping pink? xxx


----------



## pink80

Thanks *Feisty* :hugs: I am still temping but my chart looks a bit off this month I think :shrug:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Possibly CD20? Fingers crossed over the next few days hun!

We have decided on a puggle for our pup (half pug and half beagle) I am now scouring the internet trying to find a pup I am happy with and that comes from a good, loving family! DH has finally cottoned on to the fact that a pup could help us 'relax' enough to conceive. He suggested it to me the other day as if he had just thought of it himself! :haha: Never mind that I have said this several times in the past :wacko:


----------



## cajunbabe

Glad you are on your way to having a wonderful fur baby! They are my life! Sometimes I like to come home and lay in my bed with all my doggies, they like to snuggle and just make you feel so nice. They always love you no matter what.. they are the best.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I grew up with dogs and have always wanted one since we moved out but DH has always refused.
I think he now sees it would be beneficial in helping me relax, it also means I will HAVE to work part-time which again would probably help me have a stress free pregnancy (eventually)
We have already come across a few 'shady' adverts for Puggle's but the problem is I can't seem to find any local. DH is adamant he just wants a Beagle but I don't think it would be fair living in a two bed-room flat with just a tiny balcony for it to run around - a smaller dog will not be too fussed about lack of a garden as our building neighbours a huge park. :wacko:


----------



## Rachael1981

Bet you can't wait to get your dog! :happydance:


----------



## pink80

I'm really pleased you're getting a dog *Feisty* - Like you said I think it'll help you :hugs:

Still no sign of OV for me - think this cycle with be annovulatory - which means it will probably be around 50 days long :(

On a positive note, I'm off to Portugal on Thursday for 4 nights with a couple of my friends - I can't wait :happydance:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay for holiday Pink Boo for crappy cycle :hugs:

Almost been ripped off again over a puppy :cry: People are placing local adverts and then when you contact them they are claiming to have moved to Scotland and that due to new job they cannot care for the pups so are giving them away for free and all you need to pay is £200-£300 for shipment! I wouldn't have been quite so suspicious if it wasn't for the fact that I have just had two almost identical emails with exact circumstances from two different buyers. Also they both claim to be working with the Scottish/Irish government and their writing skills are not really on a par with civil Servants.

I have just sent one woman back a sarcastic email asking if she would accept payment on delivery and warning her that I am all too aware of the cons out there and the disgusting act of puppy farming which happens in Ireland where it is perfectly legal (they are then shipped to the UK). I don't expect a reply ;)


----------



## Rachael1981

You have to be really careful hun, especially on sites such as Gumtree and Preloved.

If you haven't already give https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/ a try :hugs:


----------



## leylak

Hello ladies!
I am pretty sure I oved yesterday as my EWCM dried up in an instant and I have a slight temp rise this morning. Although we have issues with DH swimmers this month, we did our best and BDd 3 days in a row (that never happened on our TTC journey before :blush:) they say frequent insemination is good for low motility and bad for numbers. We have plenty so we decided to give it a try. During my TWW, I will try not to get my hopes up and will not test until (if) AF is late. Babydust to all :winkwink:


----------



## pink80

All sounds good *Leylak* - fx'd for you....

How's everyone doing today...?

I'm all packed for my holiday now :happydance: - can't wait to be lying in the sun!!!

Still no sign of OV - just hope that my cycle isn't too long - I really want to start 'trying' again next cycle. I've decided I've kinda bought this on myself a bit though - I've put on weight since my MC (lots of comfort eating :blush:), so I've rejoined the gym and I'm going to go all out to lose weight when I get back from my long weekend away..... I will do everything I can to help my body get a :bfp: and hopefully it will be a sticky bean :flower: xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Leylak sounds like you have got your bases covered :thumbup:

Pink don't beat yourself up over weight gain. I hate to admit that I am obsessive over my weight :blush: my mother, sister and step dad are all in the morbidly obese category and it has made me very paranoid. Life is too short to stress over these things (feel rather hypocritical right now ;)) I am desperately trying to keep everything in moderation to help stress levels :haha:

Rachael you are so right but I am really struggling to find any suitable pups that are local. I love the idea of a rescue dog however all the agencies I have come across state you must have an enclosed garden which we obviously don't. Beginning to think that I am just not meant to have anything tiny to care for :cry:

We were due to start bedding last night BUT after our unsuccessful SMEP last cycle I am seriously thinking what is the point :shrug: I know I shouldn't be giving up before we have even started but I can't help but feel that my dream of being a Mum any time soon is not going to happen.


----------



## Rachael1981

Not necessarily, I had a friend who had a rescue dog and she didn't have a garden :winkwink:


----------



## gilmore85

hey ladies :wave:

thought i would pop back and see how everyone is doing.

as for me well just waiting for the witch again due with today or tomorrow, had a break from temping and started again yesterday which was just in time to see it drop real low this morning oh well heres to next month


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww sorry Gilmore :hugs:

I now refuse to temp post ovulation as it is just too stressful! I have docs tomorrow to get some more clomid and will be asking for a referral to FS!


----------



## katiekittykat

Feisty - try breed rescue or the Kennel Club.

The trouble with the kind of puppy you want, is that they are a designer breed and that encourages puppy farming, which is why you're coming up against the scumbags that you are :(

I've been a Kennel Club accredited breeder for years, so if you want any advice, please feel free to PM me and I'll help out as much as I can.

xxxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Katie, be prepared for a lot of pestering ;)

I am keen to get the opinion of somebody who has experience and that isn't going to accuse me of being an evil :witch: that only wants the latest fad.


----------



## spykey_uk

Sorry that I haven't been around too much lately - I've taken on a second job as my pay got cut at my day job and it has left me so busy.

But, I have some news! I tested this morning and had a very faint :bfp:! I am so excited, there are thousands of questions running through my head at the moment but I'm just trying to stay calm and think about how to tell hubby later tonight! 

I will keep my fingers crossed for all the rest of my Team 2011 Winter Baby buddies! x


----------



## gilmore85

hey ladies :wave:

how is everyone this morning?

:witch: got me in the night so heres to another month, been hearing alot about preseed and conceive plus so thinking about trying one of those this month


----------



## spykey_uk

I can recommend conceive plus, we've been trying for 7 months and used it for the first time this month. It definitely seemed to do something for us! :) x


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations Skpykey :)


----------



## spykey_uk

Thanks Rachael!

I hope you get your :bfp: soon too! x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Congrats Spykey! :dance:

So sorry gilmore :hugs:

Well we also have some news just not as awesome as Spykey's - we have been referred to a FS :dance:

While we were waiting for my appointment I was so nervous and anxious, the doctor called in another couple and they started congratulating him and joking about sleepless nights. As soon as they were out of ear shot I turned to DH and said; "this is a good omen" (I am sure he thinks I am :wacko: sometimes :haha:)
When we walked in it was a young doctor and above his computer screen he had a huge montage of recent baby photo's! Rather then getting all bogged down I just kept it simple and told him we had been trying for 16 months and could we be referred. I was sure I would be told that we would have to wait but he took a great amount of time looking through my notes, then asked DH some questions about himself. He talked about the miscarriage and he said straight away we should be referred!

He was also shocked that I hadn't had any further blood tests to check hormone levels since being placed on the clomid. He has agreed to refer me straight away but to save time he wants me to book in for CD21, CD27, CD31 bloods so that the FS doesn't have to do it.

We are still a long way off of that :bfp: but at least it is a step in the right direction!


----------



## Rachael1981

That's great news! It's a step in the right direction and you didn't get fobbed off like you were scared you would be :happydance:


----------



## cajunbabe

Congrats spykey! And yay for you feisty!


----------



## spykey_uk

Thanks guys! And I'm pleased to hear about the appointment Feisty - I hope the date comes through quickly for you. Keeping my fingers crossed that it all goes well x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks lovelies :flower:

I now have something new to obsess over - finding the perfect puppy! We have joked that the month we get our new bundle of joy will be the month we conceive :haha:


----------



## shelleney

Congrats on the BFP Spykey!

Great news about the FS Feisty!

xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well we have pretty much given up this cycle and I haven't even ovulated yet :wacko:

We dtd Wednesday, were due to do it Friday but couldn't be bothered until last night. I did an OPK today and it was positive but as we dtd last night I don't want to deplete DH :spermy: by going tonight. It is just so stressful :wacko:


----------



## Rachael1981

Ahhh hun, maybe you should just do it anyway?


----------



## leylak

honey, if you do not have sperm count issue, doing it everyday doesn't deplete it, instead it increases the chance. Maybe tomorrow morning? they say spermies are faster in the morning. xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks lovelies, I think I am so disheartened because SMEP was a total failure last month and I am worrying that perhaps it is because DH has 90% normal levels rather then 100% :shrug: I may try seducing him in the morning but I can predict it will be a fail as I am NOT a morning person :haha:


----------



## leylak

I am not a morning person either but DH is :haha: that is enough for us :lol:


----------



## babyhopes2010

leylak said:


> I am not a morning person either but DH is :haha: that is enough for us :lol:

i got preg in the morning :haha: it was prob only time i was awake enough :haha:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well as predicted no :sex: this morning :haha:

But my temperature hasn't dipped yet :shrug: I guess I will just have to see what todays OPK reveals :haha:

The puppy search is still a no-go :cry: It is becoming quite stressful now which is the opposite to what we are trying to achieve!


----------



## pink80

Ah Hun - you sound like you need a BIG :hugs: xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Pink :flower:

We compromised and had early evening nookie :haha: I was waiting for poor DH as soon as he got in :lol:

DH is so amazing he has managed to get me a computer game that I have wanted for ages to try and distract me from the puppy search. I even have friends texting me now telling me of possible dogs.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm doing ok. :witch: got me :(


----------



## pink80

Well I got a positive opk today - cd 32 - so we'll see what happens to my temps over the next few days xx


----------



## pink80

Sorry the witch got you *Rachael* :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Rachael that is pants my lovely :hugs:

Pink getting bedding!

Well we have found the perfect fur baby and are going to collect her this Friday. It is a 2 hour 50 minute drive but I think she is worth it! She is a miniature chihuahua who currently has no name and from the conversation with the family she has come from I am confident she has had a wonderful start in life.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1954661299711.2110578.1038048329&l=5488089691

I am so excited it is unbelievable! I am now wide awake and seriously don't know how I am going to get through the next 2 days at work!

Only problem is that I was supposed to be having a blood test for my hormone levels and I am now going to have to put off until Monday as the drive is so long. Do you think it will be a major problem if I was supposed to be getting them on CD21 but because of the weekend was doing them CD20. It means I would be CD23 on Monday.

I feel guilty like I am being unfaithful to ttc but at the same time I did agree to stop putting my life on hold :wacko:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm sure CD23 will be fine :winkwink:

The pup is lovely :cloud9:

I have a plan of action :D I'm being lent a CBFM by a very lovely lady from BnB, just ordered some test sticks and then I need to work out how to reset it :happydance:


----------



## pink80

Oh *Feisty* he's sooo cute - I definitely think you should go for it!! As you say you can't put your life on hold xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Lovelies - she is adorable!

Rachael as always b&b has provided the answer for you;
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/336780-do-reset-my-cbfm.html

I am keen to know how you get on with the monitor as I have considered getting one.


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks and I'll let you know how it goes with it. X


----------



## cajunbabe

Love my CBFM! Got me and my SIL pregnant, one month and then the next!


----------



## qwk

aw what a cutie! congrats on the four-legged-family-addition :D


----------



## katiekittykat

Congrats on the puppy Feisty - she's gorgeous and, going by what you said, I think a chihuahua will be a really good breed for the two of you. They might by little dogs, but they don't know that :winkwink:

I have one question though....what's a miniature chihuahua? :shrug:


----------



## cajunbabe

I can't see the puppy, but I'm sure she is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks my lovelies :flower:

Cajun were you using OPK and BBT before the monitor? Just wondering as I always thought they pretty much did the same thing :shrug:

Katie - I too think that the chihuahua is the right breed for us. Just have to make sure I don't spoil her too much and give her little dog syndrome :wacko: According to the breeder she is just smaller then the average sized chihuahua, apparently the mother is quite a small chi and the dad is normal sized. This is the second litter the two dogs have had (they are family pets) and the breeder said the females stay quite small.

We are off in a mo to get the doggy bits! So very excited!


----------



## Rachael1981

Enjoy your doggy shopping! That's my favourite part :D :haha:


----------



## cajunbabe

I was doing OPK and BBT, I just decided after 10 months that enough was enough and I broke down and bought the monitor. I felt it was more accurate than the OPKs, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## pink80

Post some pics of your doggy buys :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

OMG what an evening :wacko:

It turns out that the woman I spoke to on the phone about collecting the puppy this Friday was not the same woman who emailed me the pictures. The dog I had arranged to pick up is a chihuahua cross yorkshire terrier! I just heard the name Amanda (oddly they are both called that) and the breed chihuahua and presumed they were the same!

DH is now in one huuuuge mood as we spent the evening rushing around buying stuff for the perfect pup for Friday and now we don't even know if we will get the pure chi and if we do we will have to wait another two weeks. Plus from the way he screwed his nose up at the chi x yorkie I don't think he was impressed :wacko:

AND if we do get the chi puppy I have to break the news to the Amanda we had agreed to collect from that I got mixed up and we don't want her puppy any-more!

On the plus side if we do manage to wangle the pup for two weeks time it will be a sure sign that it is the one for us ;)


----------



## pink80

OMG how random is that - I can't believe they are both called Amanda!!

I really hope you get the pup - she's so cute and perfect for you xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I hope you get the pub you want :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Me too! I don't have a contact number for the puppy we want :cry: The poor woman must think I am a lunatic because I emailed her thinking she was the one I had spoken to and was talking about logistics for friday :wacko: her last message to me was along the lines of we had got our wires crossed and she wished us luck with the puppy we were picking up and she would be advertising hers asap as we had found an alternative one :cry:


----------



## Rachael1981

Send her an email and explain your mix up, hopefully she will understand xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I really hope it works out for you Feisty and they're not trying to scam you... :( Your OH is right - I wouldn't want a chi x yorkie either (far too bad tempered for my liking!). Anyone can post a pic on FB though and say they have a dog for sale.....

If the pup you want is a pure bred chi, does it come with papers? Can you see the parents? How old is the mother and how many litters has she had? Tell me to mind my own business, but how much do they want for the pup (you can PM me :))? Will she have her first vaccinations before she comes to you? How old is she now?

Sorry for being a right nosy mare - like I said, tell me to bugger off if you like - I'm just a bit mistrustful of hobby breeders who undermine all the good work done by people who have done this for years and years, and I don't want you to be disappointed :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Katie firstly a huge thank you for taking such an interest and giving such wonderful advice :hugs:

I had been put off mixed breeds that were intentional as you end up with a temperamental dog. When I agreed to the chi x yorkie I was under the impression I was agreeing to the pedigree chi :wacko:

Have managed to sort it out with the breeder of the pedigree chi and we should be able to pick her up the end of next weekish. She is KC registered (under the name of Princess Posie Pearl - not my choosing honest ;)) This is Mum's first litter as far as I know - I didn't ask because I know that the kennel club have strict litter number guidelines for registering so the owner hasn't exceeded that.

Pup is still with Mummy atm and only 7 weeks old. We have both agreed to see how she is at 8 weeks but if she needs longer the breeder and I insist she has it. She has all of her papers and we are paying £650 for her. I know my mum had a heart attack when I told her the price but after research I know that that is lower end of the scale and the breeder only lives 40 minutes from us.

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Yay for getting the puppy sorted out :yipee:

Knew it would work out if you just explained the mix up :D

I have to say the longer she is with mum the better. When I was with my ex we got a puppy at 8 weeks and she was terrible for mouthing and chewing our hands as she hadn't learnt bite inhibition from her mum and siblings, however when we went back 2 weeks later and got her sister (my Holly Husky :cloud9:) she was SO much better at 10 weeks. I've always been able to put my hands in her mouth and she will never bite me :cloud9:


----------



## katiekittykat

Have just breathed a huge sigh of relief Feisty! It all sounds fabulous and just the right start for the puppy. And kennel names are neither here nor there lol - you should hear some of the names I've given mine! 8 weeks is probably fine for them to leave the bitch - I leave mine until they're 9 weeks, but smaller breeds tend to mature a bit faster.

I'm so excited for you and your OH - bringing a dog into your life is one of the most rewarding things you'll ever do x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Although it wasn't a factor in choosing the chi breed for us (I hadn't read this until after we decided on a chi) apparently Chi's are the dog of choice for couples who can't conceive?!?! I plan to buck that trend :haha:

Katie you are obviously a very knowledgeable lady :flower: the breeder said the pups are pretty uninterested in their mum but she is still over-protective of them, a sure sign that mummy doesn't think the pups are old enough yet. I did point out that I am usually impatient with everything but if it is beneficial for the puppy to wait longer I will do.

DH is now in a better mood. It is hilarious that I am the one that has been nagging for years for a dog and he has gone from out-rightly refusing to getting in a strop because we may have lost the dog he wanted :wacko:

Rachael thanks for the advice hun, luckily she saw the amusing side!

I think the extra time is a good thing as I can get some chi and puppy books and make sure everything is prepared and not rushed. I have to say that ttc hasn't crossed my mind even a quarter of the amount it usually does! I really think the pup may help us get that :bfp:


----------



## leylak

Feisty, I hope your pup brings luck ;)
AF is about to get me. My temp dropped this morning and spotting started. I know I shouldn't have been hopeful because DH's swimmers are not in good shape at all but still I can't help worrying :nope:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Leylak I am sorry hun :hugs:

Does your health care provider have a plan for you and hubby? xxx


----------



## leylak

DH has been on antibiotics for 3 weeks. he is also taking a pill to improve motility. around my ov. time, he had just started those.hopefully, he will visit the doc next week. he has a tight schedule so I am trying to get him fit the dr visit in it. onto the next cycle...


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck for next cycle leylak :hugs:

I had a huge wobble earlier thinking it's never going to happen for me.


----------



## pink80

*Feisty* - glad you got the pup xx

*Leylak* - sorry AF got you :hugs:

*Rachael* - I'm sorry you're having a tough time :hugs: it will happen for you, stay positive xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Leylak, it sounds like you are highly motivated and organised :thumbup:

Rachael don't get down hun :hugs: There are times when I too feel this way but then I know that there is so much other treatment available that we WILL get there! 

Thanks Pink, so excited! xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I know. I just had a huge wobble because I felt like this cycle was going to be a waste and AF hasn't even left yet, all because I missed my delivery of CBFM test sticks and now won't get them until Monday :grr:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh chicky, I know they are a lot but if I were in your situation I would go to the shops today and get the smallest pack you can? If you literally have zero funds have a quick clear out of and DVDs or computer games you don't want and take them to Blockbuster - be warned they are really stingy with their prices but desperate times and all that :hugs: Good Luck!

Oh completely forgot to mention I ovulated last Monday :blush: What with the exciting news of a doggy it slipped my mind to tell you all :haha: Not holding out much hope as only dtd on the Wednesday before, the Sunday and the Tuesday. I have all but given up until we get our referral through I feel it is kind of pointless.


----------



## pink80

*Rachael*I agree with *Feisty* if it was me I'd go to the shop today and get some xx

You never know *Feisty* now you've sorted out a pup your bfp will come out of no where - that's what happened to Sassy_TTC :thumbup:

Afm - I ovulated on Wednesday CD33 - we DTD on CD32 & 33 so we'll see what happens xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

A very kind lady has sent me 2 CBFM sticks which arrived this morning so I was able to reset the monitor :happydance: It should start asking me for tests tomorrow, so I have enough for tomorrow and Monday when i should get my box :D

I did look in town for them Feisty - it's £22.49 for a pack of 20 in Boots. It's the only place that sells them and they only do one size. Luckily Shona saved the day..... and my sanity! I just begrudge paying Boots' prices when I know I can get them £10 cheaper on Amazon :shock:


----------



## Rachael1981

Yay for both of you Ovulating! :dust: to you both, I hope the 2ww goes quickly - I know for Feisty it will, she has a puppy to focus on :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Rachael I am glad that you got your sticks! I really hope that your monitor brings you luck and I am watching with interest as I have seriously considered one. I know it says that clomid interferes with the readings but there are quite a few lovelies who use it on clomid who said it just gives them a few extra 'high' days but the 'peak' days stay the same.

Came to a crap realisation yesterday - we are going to have to start a new group in about 6 weeks as any due dates will officially be in spring not Winter :cry: I feel kind of pants as obviously as my group I have been here from the beginning and it sucks that ANY of us are left without our winter baby BUT I know we will get there and the support from this group has helped immensely!


----------



## pink80

*Feisty* - I thought the same thing to be honest and maybe we should start a Spring/Summer 2012 Group (you know like it's time to bring out a new catalogue :haha:). I know it's no consolation for you but this group has brought luck and bfps for many and has helped me through the hardest thing I have ever had to go through - and I have you to thank for that :friends: We'll all get our bfps and beautiful babies eventually - I know we will xxxx

*Rachael* - really glad you got some test strips and I hope the monitor works for you - I have heard only good things about it xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Pink - that is lovely my darling :hugs:

When I chose 2011 winter baby as a group it was because I wanted it to not have a too small time-scale as I know that it just puts more stress on us lovelies when we have a strict dead-line we are trying to meet.

Maybe we could go for a Team 2012 Bundle of Joy? That way we still have 10 months to fall pregnant in (which we will :dance:) and there is less pressure to acheive a :bfp: say in 5 months in order to get a Spring/Summer baby?

Open to suggestions my chickies :flower:


----------



## pink80

That sounds good - see this is why I don't come up with threads of my own :D xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Awww Pink, that isn't true! My problem is I over-think and analyse everything :haha:

Interestingly have just checked my past FF charts and the month we conceived Sprout we only dtd 2 days before ovulation in the evening and prior to that it was every other to every other plus one days. I haven't managed to replicate that since (apart from March but that was AM rather then PM) DH SA wasn't cause for concern but his GP said he only has 90% volume with slightly irregular shape and to only dtd 3 times a week. I am now wondering if we fell pregnant in August because his chaps are a bit slow getting there and because they had a bit longer between sessions they were stronger??? It could be a long shot but next cycle we are only going to dtd 3 times a week and hope that we manage to get in 2 days before ovulation. See what I mean about over-thinking things :haha:


----------



## pink80

It's worth thinking about though - esp if your doctor has said something like that in the past. Do you have a link to your charts? Xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I like Team 2012 Bundle of Joy :D

Maybe less is more for you Feisty?

I'll let you know how I get on with the CBFM. It asked for the first test stick this morning. It was a Low of course, AF is still here :rofl:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Here you go chicky - stalk away :haha:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3088f2

We were planning on just doing 2-3 times a week but then I read an article that said men with slightly lower sperm count could actually benefit from more often as they degrade quickly :wacko: When I shared this with DH he did some independent research which came up the same!

I will hold off on a new thread until 29th June as by my calculations anyone who ovulated up until 15th June would be pregnant before 21st March (official spring start time in UK) and obviously 2 week LP is considered the most common and that would take us to 29th June - There I go thinking too in-depth again :haha:

I did consider starting a Winter 2011 Team Graduates thread but I know this sounds really selfish but I knew I would have felt a bit bad that I couldn't join in and share progress etc :blush:

Rachael good luck with the monitor hun! xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Good plan. Even if I conceive this cycle it will be a Spring baby!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Me too Rachael - I have a feeling that you me and Pink will be in the graduates group at the same time :) Statistically we have to be :lol: Everyone is now saying because of the dog we will be pregnant soon but I don't like thinking like that as it feels like a bit of pressure is creeping in. I know for a little while we will be content with just Boo. DH and I are reading up on puppy training atm :wacko:

On a more ttc related note for the first time in about 2 cycles I am feeling 'tender' at CD6. Rather gassy and a bit of a sore lower back :wacko: Until the pee turns positive I am not going to get my hopes up, my evil body has tricked me many times!


----------



## Rachael1981

My body is evil too. Wishing AF would bugger off and leave me to it. I know it's unlikely I'll get my BFP on the first month using the CBFM as it will be learning my body, but hopefully I'll be having an April baby. I really don't want to be heavily pregnant in the summer :dohh:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hun you have two cycles for an April baby yet!

Keep up the PMA! :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

PMA?! That ran away agesssss ago :haha:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Lol tell me about it :rolleyes: I will do your PMA if you do mine ;)

Have just gotten into nail art as a little side hobby! When I was pregnant with sprout I wouldn't paint my nails as I had read it is bad for the baby, have just researched again and apparently it is just the fumes. The joys of being a Dental Nurse is that I have a stash of masks in the kitchen so I can carry on with my soothing hobby but will just wear a mask :dance: Have just spent a small fortune on ebay getting some tools, stickers and gems :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Ooooo come and do my nails :D

OK, I'll do your PMA - AF won't show up next week because you're preggers :D


----------



## pink80

Oooh come and do mine too - we could have a nail painting party :haha: 

I'll do PMA for both of you - *Feisty* you'll be needing those masks soon as this cycle is going to be it for you and *Rachael* that CBFM is goin to do the trick for you and your bfp is only going to be two weeks behind!!! Xxxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:lol: I like your confidence!

I was actually considering doing a nail course, just because it is something that interests me. I guess if I am any good I could actually make some money :)

This time next month you will be on :cloud9: because you will have your :bfp: :dance:


----------



## gilmore85

well I've done all I can for this month now its the waiting game! 

hows everyone else?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hey Gilmore, just had my first blood test to check ovulation levels, have another one this Friday and the Friday after. Currently 7DPO - don't hold out any hope for this cycle but I have a good distraction to prevent me from getting glum :haha:

We can go and pick up Boo tomorrow, very excited :dance: DH is on the balcony in the rain as I type using wire mesh to fill in any holes/gaps that there are. Having a slight nightmare with the logistics of getting puppy home as DH is at work all day tomorrow :wacko:


----------



## Adoraza

Sorry wrong post. How do i delete this message?


----------



## pink80

*Feisty* - woohoo for your new addition, bet you're really excited!! Post lots more pictures when Boo is settled at home xxxx


----------



## pink80

*Gilmore* fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## shelleney

Feisty - I just want to say thankyou for starting the "Team 2011 Winter Baby" thread. I was only a member for a couple of months before getting my BFP, but having your support during that time was vital for me.
I wish you, Rachael, Pink, and all of the other ladies good luck for the future. I trully hope you all get your Bundles of Joy in 2012.
Much Love :hugs:
xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Shelleney, I am glad that we helped :)

This is pretty much the only thread that I post on as I feel that we are in a similar situation (especially you pink :hugs:) it has helped enormously to have ladies that I have gotten to know and be able to confide in, who always offer such wonderful advice! I am sure the Team 2012 Bundle of Joy will finally give us the happy ending we all deserve :hugs:

Just thought I would share some of Baby Boo's bits with you all ;) I have turned into a snap happy parent :haha:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1967826068822.2111296.1038048329&l=34af75763f

and we have just been sent some photo's of Boo after she finished her first bath this evening!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1954661299711.2110578.1038048329&l=5488089691

Please tell me if it is too much, I won't be offended honest :haha:


----------



## pink80

:hugs: I know what you mean about only going where you are understood - I mostly post here and in people's journal. I've been venturing in the TTC forums but don't always feel like I can post - I guess that getting a bfp has lost it's sparkle a bit - I know what can happen now - if that makes sense :shrug:

Boo is soooooooo cute!!! Bet you can't wait to get her home :happydance: LOVE the mini peperami :D 

Keep the pics coming - can't wait to see her in her girly den :haha:

*Rachael* - where are you...????


----------



## 4magpies

Just popping in to say I hope your all okay....

xxx


----------



## gilmore85

sooo cute !!! and no its not too much at all and I agree with shelleney this thread is the best!


----------



## pink80

:hi: Mags. How are you??? Any news on the ivf???

Thanks for popping in :flower: I'm doing ok, trying to keep calm about TTC but doing a really crap job of it :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Hahaha, it's easier said than done.

I got pregnant with my ectopic after I had given up as we were told not option but IVF. Never been so shocked in my life.

I have my next appointment with my FS tomorrow. Don't think I will be referred for IVF until I have got my BMI under 29....

xxx


----------



## pink80

I just checked your journal :hugs:

What is the appointment for tomorrow - just a chat or to get the ball rolling?? You can so lose that weight it'll be gone before you know it :hugs: I'm thinking of going back to SW, I need to get some of this weight off xxx


----------



## 4magpies

It's just a follow up from my last lap and my ectopic. Guess they are just gonna tell me I need IVF, and to lose weight.

The lady who scanned me for my ectopic also said my ovaries looked PCOS. Which is odd cause no one has mentioned that before and that means I can't egg share!! Grrr!!

Lots of questions to be asked tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## pink80

Insist that they do blood tests for PCOS I don't think that the cysts alone can diagnose it - I could be wrong though. I also think that losing weight can ease it, and in some cases 'cure' the symptoms - it's catch 22 though - PCOS can make loosing weight so much harder xx


----------



## 4magpies

I've had all the blood tests under the sun.

I have cyst's that come and go, but just an odd one every so often. But I have been told that was normal.

If I do have PCOS it explains alot, I have over the last couple of years had excess hair on like my belly (TMI) and I've always struggled with my weight...

xxx


----------



## pink80

Did the blood tests not confirm it then - that's how they diagnosed me in the fist place - then they sent me for an ultrasound that showed the 'string of pearl' cysts. I don't get why there is such a disparity from one doctor to another when it comes to things like this.

Your symptoms sound classic though - I have excess hair on my belly and back and I struggle with my wieght alot - I can lose weight but I have to be really strict with myself and I put it on soooo easily :(


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah snap, I mean come on.. 1.5st in a month is excessive, I wasnt even really pigging out that much.

No bloods have always been fine apart from my last ones showed I wasnt ovulating but I think thats because I ov'd later so should of had the blood test later.

I've had loads of ultrasounds. It's only on the last one anything was said. But she was just the nurse and didnt say anything for definate, but the doctor said there was a ruptured cyst.

xxx


----------



## pink80

See that sound like ovarian cysts rather than PCOS - but I'm not a doctor xx. It all sounds very similar to me though - if I'd had test this month then it would have said I don't ovulate - because I didn't until CD 33!!!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hey 4magpies I am so happy you are back :hugs: You have been on my thoughts a lot over the last month or so :hugs:

I agree with Pink on this one it sounds like you have ovarian cysts rather then PCOS - really hoping so hun as it is easier to treat :hugs: I know it sounds terrible but Nurses have a terrible reputation within the health care industry as always scare scaremongering or mis-diagnosing. It isn't done on purpose but it seems that they over-compensate for not having the same knowledge/experience as a doctor.

Boo Bear is asleep on my foot :cloud9:


----------



## pink80

How does she like her new home?? Zx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks for the help girls, I've had cyst before, that just come and go...

I've been looking at egg sharing today and found a place that will do it if your BMI is under 35 rather than under 30 like most places... would cost about £1000 for a cycle with drugs which isnt bad I dont think... need to speak to OH about it though.

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Awww lovely stuff and the pics of Boo are lovely.

Becca, I hope you get some answers tomorrow, let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## pink80

*Feisty* - how's Boo...?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hey Pink, Baby Boo is doing great thanks, she sleeps for about 90% of the day and then poops and pees on the carpet for the rest :haha: I keep joking to DH that it is good practice for us as she seriously needs attention/care 24 hours a day! we were given the all clear health wise at the vet's earlier but Boo does not like being in the car unless she is sat on someone's lap. When it is just the two of us I have to pop her in her travel crate and she cries constantly :cry:

Here are some more pics;

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1954661299711.2110578.1038048329&l=5488089691

Becca any news? :flower:


----------



## pink80

*Feisty* - she is seriously cute :cloud9:


----------



## Rachael1981

Feisty, she's gorgeous :cloud9:

Don't envy you the whole toilet training thing though :haha: Saying that I had 2 to train at once :dohh:

One of the comments made me think, I know they start to get control around 3 months, but it's around 5 months they get full control. I had 2 Huskies, there was a lot of mess to clean up :dohh:


----------



## 4magpies

It's in my journal.. on my phone at the mo! 

Xxxx


----------



## cajunbabe

Ugh, yea potty training is not fun. My two labs were day and night. The male got it by 13 weeks.. the female was still having accidents over a year later. But we believe she may have some kind of defect that she can't hold it very long. 

GOOD LUCK!

She is cute though!


----------



## Rachael1981

I've heard from many people that girls can take longer than boys to train Cajun. Holly took until about 11 months :wacko:


----------



## cajunbabe

She will still have an accident if she is left for too long, but we are talking like 14 hours, when I was sick at the beginning of the pregnancy and just could not get out of bed..


----------



## 4magpies

Just C&P;

The actual consultant came down to see us specifically, Mr Willet. He was really lovely.

Plan of action is; from a gynae point of view they need to know how my remaining tube is, he said they tried to clean it up at the last planned lap and that they sort of did it, although it wasn't perfect and they are refering me for a HSG, the waiting list for that is 3 months, but could be longer and said to bare with them. He said the best option for getting us our baby is IVF. He told me to carry on losing weight, and to go back and see him after the HSG and we will probably be referred for IVF.

He said again small chance of getting pregnant so it could happen, not trying to get to hopeful though, as it would be a big chance of ectopic again. Same drill if I ever get a BFP as last time. Wont be actively TTC, as far too stressful for such a small chance, just carry on like we are, no protection.

They only removed half my right tube, but it is tied and useless. So he said its totally out the equation and not to worry.

So basically, gonna lose weight as quick as poss, pref before septemer/october (3 months), try and lose all of it, if not most to show I am doing it, and get referred for IVF. Maybe I will be pregnant for my next birthday, that would be awesome.

PCOS, ovarys look fine. Showed me pics, just must of been the nurse speculating.

Dont think I've missed anything. Thanks for reading.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

On doggy training, mine is 1 & a half and he still has accidents in the house, but only when he is on his own when we are at work.

And only ever in the kitchen.

But thats our fault not his, if we were home to tell that he needed to go, he would go outside.

I couldnt hold my business for 6/7 hours I dont think! LOL.

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Holly has had the odd accident, usually where I've not been well or my back's been bad and I've struggled to get out of bed. Though it was on the bathroom floor so easy to clean up, and it was my own fault too for not being able to get up to let her out.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

GP has just phoned, my FS referral has been rejected by the powers that be :cry:

It isn't the doctor's fault, he felt really bad and kept apologising :cry: Apparently because of my age we have to of been trying for 2 years and even then because we fell pregnant in September last year I may have to wait for 2 years after our loss which will take us up to 28th October 2012 before I can even be referred and then christ knows how long it will take :cry:

He said to keep trying and in all liklihood we will fall pregnant before then. He has asked me to come back in 6 months which will be Christmas week :cry: I don't really see the point in trying tbh as I do think there is something wrong - the fact that I am not ovulating naturally pretty much proves that and although the clomid works I am just worried it is masking something else. Sorry to be so maudlin ladies but I finally though we were getting somewhere and now it has just been snatched away because at 25 the NHS doesn't believe I am a priority for being childless.

On a more pressing note seeing as all you lovelies are experienced in doggy care we having a few problems with crate training. Because of Boo's size we have to rely on crate training as it is just too dangerous for her to be free-roaming when we can't watch her like a hawk. The crate that we have now was my Mum's and was big enough for her two full grown staffordshire bull terrier bitches to be in together and have enough space to turn, stretch etc (we have neutralised it with specially formulated enzyme cleaner so no trace of Mallie or Cassie remain) the problem is Boo is about 15cms long and 10 cms tall and the crate is probably 110cms by 50cms and 75cms tall. Boo can't actually get in and out of it on her own as the entrance is slightly raised and she can't reach. We have a travel carrier for her that is about 40 cms tall, 25cms wide and 55cms long, could we use this instead? She has no problems getting in and out of this and I was wondering if this would be a better solution? Thanks lovelies!


----------



## 4magpies

Oh no, that is awful. It's amazing how things vary from PCT.

I would be so angry if my ectopic put me back to square one waiting for IVF, I can't imagine how you feel.

I take it your doctor has done all the tests he can?

What breed is boo? I cant see the pics because I cant get on FB. :(

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

So sorry about the FS referral :hugs:

As for crate training - I would say use the travel crate as it's smaller. She will still have the room she needs, but not only will she be able to get in and out of it, if you try with a crate too big at the start then often they will still use it to go to the toilet too which can cause problems later.

On a side note, Boo's crate sounds about as big as the one I have for Holly :dohh:


----------



## LindsayA

Hello ladies

I THINK i have got my :bfp: !!!!
First month using CBFM

Sorry if i am not ment to put this on here????

just hope it sticks... i have never seen a bfp and i am a bit wobbly!!!!!!

Hope you are all doing well???

XXX :happydance:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Congratulations Lindsay, I am sure you will be fine hun - please keep us updated! :dance:

Becca my GP is in the middle of checking out that the clomid is working by doing hormonal bloods - It is confirmed every month through FF but he was hoping to have it medically proved to give to my FS. It does seem quite unfair that we have pretty much been put to the back of the queue. There may have been something medically that caused the MMC, that could also be the reason we are having trouble ttc but until it happens again or we wait it out we wont know! Boo is a small chihuahua - although the breeder stressed that there is no such thing as a miniature or tea-cup chi she did warn me that this litter due to the Mum and Dad's size is going to be a lot smaller then the norm even when fully grown :cloud9: Boo was the same size pretty much as her brothers and I did meet her Mum and she was quite small too :haha:

Rachael Boo had diarrhoea over-night and although I made sure she has had plenty of water today and she seems to have her appetite back but she hasn't pooped all day and has eaten a pup sized breakfast and lunch - should I be worried??? I know I am fussing but I can't help it :wacko: She does have quite bad gas today though :blush: Thanks for the re-assurance her travel crate will be fine :hugs:


----------



## pink80

*Feisty* sorry about your news from the FS - Do you know if it was your PCT or hospital trust? I don't see how you could be made to start again from your loss as that is technically a fertility problem. :hugs:

*LindsayA* - congrats on your bfp xx


----------



## 4magpies

Awww how cute!! I fancy a frenchie, but they are so expensive so it's just us and bronson for now!

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations Lindsay!

Feisty, I wouldn't be worried as long as she is eating and drinking and seems fine in herself. Holly sometimes only poops once a day, though usually it's twice.

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180675149851 That is the crate I bought for Holly, but Holly's is black. It's also the extra large :rofl: The small is the kind of size you should need for Boo. Anything bigger is good, but too big can be too big, especially as puppies!


----------



## 4magpies

Twice a day? Bronson must poop like 8 times some days. LOL!

xx


----------



## Rachael1981

4magpies said:


> Twice a day? Bronson must poop like 8 times some days. LOL!
> 
> xx

Holly is on a raw diet so her body uses the majority of what goes in :haha:

When she was on dry she was always going and it was runny :dohh: I'm pretty sure she's intolerant to gluten as treats with gluten in also make her runny, yet I found some in Wilko's that are gluten free (Webbox ones I think) and they're fine, she can eat as many as she wants :shrug: xxx


----------



## 4magpies

He's on good dry food, me and P call him the poop machine. :haha:

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Sounds like a poop machine :rofl:

I actually find though that raw is cheaper than commercial. Not that I have a problem with commercial food, it's just Holly can't tolerate it :wacko: xxx


----------



## gilmore85

Feisty Fidget said:


> GP has just phoned, my FS referral has been rejected by the powers that be :cry:
> 
> It isn't the doctor's fault, he felt really bad and kept apologising :cry: Apparently because of my age we have to of been trying for 2 years and even then because we fell pregnant in September last year I may have to wait for 2 years after our loss which will take us up to 28th October 2012 before I can even be referred and then christ knows how long it will take :cry:
> 
> He said to keep trying and in all liklihood we will fall pregnant before then. He has asked me to come back in 6 months which will be Christmas week :cry: I don't really see the point in trying tbh as I do think there is something wrong - the fact that I am not ovulating naturally pretty much proves that and although the clomid works I am just worried it is masking something else. Sorry to be so maudlin ladies but I finally though we were getting somewhere and now it has just been snatched away because at 25 the NHS doesn't believe I am a priority for being childless.

so sorry feisty can't believe they are making you wait another year just seems so unfair :hugs: like you said on an earlier post now you have boo your not thinking about TTC as much as you would have this can only be a good thing and hopefully you'll get your sticky bean soon xx


----------



## pink80

Hi ladies 

I posted this in my journal and on the preg tests gallery, I took a test this morning (naughty I know :blush:) I thought it was an EVAP at first but wondered what you lovely ladies think ('cept Rach - she's already seem it :haha:). I know it's too early and I'm probably being ridiculous but I have that 'feeling' again...

https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/aca32dc5.jpg


----------



## 4magpies

I can see it, very feint! But theres something there, dunno if it's an evap or not, had some pretty convincing evaps on those tests!

xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

not an evap, I would say it's a definite :bfp: congratulations hun you got that winter baby :dance: 8 dpo is pretty impressive, you have only implanted 2 days ago :haha: That is a sure sign this is going to be a healthy baby :hugs: 

Gilmore I know that in theory that should happen but am beginning to lose all hope now of ever becoming a Mum :cry:

Boo has finally pooped :haha: I was successfully getting her to go into her 'new' crate by bribing her with small bits of kibble and it must have 'pushed' it out :lol: Granted she did it on my carpet but I was so relieved she was pooping I didn't even try to move her :wacko: Thank god for the stain remover!

Rachael although boo will go into the crate to retrieve kibble she hops straight out with it in her mouth and despite encouragement she refuses to go in for toys, any tips? You should start charging me :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

For now just keep going with the bits of Kibble. It was days before Holly would go in for anything else. Took me hours for Holly to go near the crate. She was scared of it when it was first delivered :dohh:


----------



## leylak

Pink, I see the line too honey congrats :happydance:
yippeeee


----------



## pink80

Thanks ladies - I'm not getting my hopes up just yet - I'm going to keep testing and see what happens - 8dpo is a bit too early to be getting excited xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Pink id say pink :fool: looking good:happydance:


----------



## katiekittykat

So sorry about the FS referral Feisty :hugs: Maybe it was just my age that got us referred so quickly :shrug: I'll PM you re the doggie issues :)

Pink - looks like a line to me! Congrats xx


----------



## cajunbabe

Hope this is it for you Pink!


----------



## pink80

Did a FRER this morning ladies - bfn - not too disappointed I thought those IC might be EVAPs 

https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/ad56e9a2.jpg


----------



## Rachael1981

Ahh hun :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Ahhh horrible IC's!!

xxx


----------



## leylak

:nope: honey, I hope still it's too early for a BFP :hugs:
I have three poundland tests at home, are they the same qualty as IC's, given that they are cheap too? (I am not from UK, I had bought them when I visited UK)
If so, I will not count on them.


----------



## pink80

I think the poundland ones are supposed to be ok - I've never used them but haven't hear any bad reports - I think my IC might be a bad batch as I never had EVAPs on my first lot.


----------



## katiekittykat

So sorry Pink :hugs: My BFP was on an ic (at first) so they do work! Never tried the Poundland ones though :shrug:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Pink I am sorry hun, I am still hoping that this is it for you hun and I think that 9dpo is just waaaay too early to test. Take a look at the statistics on the pack, 5 days before your period is due is the lowest of the low - It is possible you haven't even implanted yet :hugs:

Have just brought a travel cot for Boo :blush: We needed something transportable for when we are out and about with her as she can't be in contact with other dogs for another 5 weeks yet and she has been invited to a wedding reception tomorrow (only for a few hours and in DH auntie's garden) and I couldn't crate her all day as just too unfair. She seems to like it and it means that bed time is going to be so much easier as we don't have to worry about treading on her if we get up over night for the loo - and the bottom is plastic so any accidents are totally easy to clean ;)


----------



## shelleney

Lindsay - congrats on your BFP!

Feisty - sorry to hear about your FS situation. Thats so unfair!

Pink - i can see a line on your most recent test. its faint, but i can see it. hopefully it will get darker over the next few days. good luck!

xx


----------



## pink80

Hope Boo enjoys her first wedding *Feisty* :thumbup:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Pink just had another look at your test and inverted the colours and I 'think' I can see a second line :dance:

https://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx289/FEISTYFIDGET/pinktest.jpg

Fingers crossed! Perhaps be good and wait until 13dpo before testing again??

Boo enjoyed the wedding, the two photographers there kept taking photo's of her :haha: All the kids (and some adults :lol:) Kept coming over and trying to get at her so I am really glad we took the pen as it meant she wasn't being prodded and poked. She spent most of the day sleeping and boy did she make up for it when we got in :haha:

AFM according to FF the :witch: is due Tuesday, I am pretty much symptomless again now and I had a dream that the :witch: got me early - I'm pretty much out - Good Luck to everyone else still in the running! xxx


----------



## pink80

Thanks *Feisty* - I'm not sure - I couldn't see anything on the test IRL. Just going to have to wait and see

Glad Boo enjoyed the wedding :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks hun, I did get a bit peed off as the bride said something rather nasty about me being obsessed with Boo because of all my facebook related statuses and photo's she hinted that it wasn't a baby but I was treating it like one :cry: I would like to say that she didn't mean anything by it, but I know she was having a dig (She knows we have been ttc for 16 months and that we lost sprout). They have a beautiful 21 month old son and she is proclaiming they are going to start trying again as soon as the wedding is over. It kind of felt a bit sneery of her like watch how it's done type thing. I know I do get slightly paranoid at times with ttc stuff and what other people think but this person is rather balshy and aggressive so who knows if it is paranoia :wacko:

Rachael how are you getting on with your CBFM hun???

Pink you are only two days behind me hun :dance: I hope that line is much darker when you next test :hugs:

:witch: is imminent! Had a really sore lower back earlier, I am irritable as hell and have been having mild cramps on and off. Am now cheering myself up by doing a french polish on my nails :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Aww Feisty, there's no need for things like that.

I'm still on a low on the CBFM. Hopefully It will do something different soon :haha:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:lol: when do you usually ovulate? I am keeping everything crossed that you have success early on with it so I have an excuse to 'invest' in one :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Cd17/18 usually so not just yet lol


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Be interesting to see when you get a peak day ;) Are you going to use OPK as well or trust in the monitor??

AFM had very odd coloured discharge this morning yellowy with a hint of beige so am guessing this means my unwelcome womb guest is making her journey down. Not due until tomorrow and I haven't had oddly coloured discharge like this before :wacko:


----------



## 4magpies

Yellowy CM is a preg symptom.

I have my HSG on thurs! No 3 month wait for me!!

xxx


----------



## gilmore85

progress ladies ff has finally decided i've ovulated this month, also this month have had more cm than usual and its different than normal not looking too much into it though as i had a uti earlier this cycle so putting it down to that


----------



## Feisty Fidget

4magpies thanks chick but the chances of that are somewhat low methinks, especially after just being turned down for a fs referral. Due to the fact boobies have started aching again (very rare that this happens) I think my hormone levels may just be slightly out this cycle :wacko: Thank god for Boo Bear, my little ray of sunshine!

Gilmore glad you have ovulated chick :hugs: Did you manage to time the :sex: in the right places? keeping it all crossed for you :hugs:

Pink my lovely how are you doing? I am desperate to see that line get darker hun :hugs:


----------



## pink80

*Mags* - good news on the HSG :thumbup:

*Gilmore* - Good news on the ovulation - Fingers crossed you caught that egg!!

*Feisty* - I hope it's a good sign for you, I know you think the chances are low - but you're in no way out yet!!

I tested this morning (pic in my journal) it was a BFN, I've given up hope for this cycle now - I've got some really bad cramps today that feel just like AF so it's imminent, I'm just hoping it's not too bad - although as my cycle has been so long it probably will be :cry:

xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope she's not too mean Pink :hugs:

Yay for the HSG Becca!

Feisty I hope the witch stays away!


----------



## Rachael1981

P.S. I might do an OPK or two in a couple of days if I'm still getting lows.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Slight beige now, she is on her way. I would predict her entrance at about 7.30am - god damn had just started getting my hopes up too!

Good news on HSG Becca :hugs:

Pink so sorry chick, could still be too early though :hugs:


----------



## leylak

Feisty, I remember my CM turning from yellow to slight beige and giving up hope 2 days before my BFP. It is always the case before AF for me so it is not a symptom for either BFP or AF for me. I hope it turns white again...


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Leylak but she arrived bang on at 7.30am this morning :cry: Not overly surprised am pretty much losing the hope of becoming a Mummy before 2013 atm


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry AF got you FF. 

I dunno what to say.... all I can offer is hugs.

xxxxxx


----------



## pink80

Sorry *Feisty* xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks lovelies :hugs: Rather suitably today is change over day for the new thread. Have thought of the following names (open to suggestions) any preferences?

Team 2012 Bundle of Joy
Team 2012 Cabbage Patch Growers
Team 2012 Dragons in the Making (2012 is the chinese year of the dragon)

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I like bundle of joy, I think I will end up being a 2013 mummy though. :haha:

xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Not to fear Becca I will be there to keep you company ;) At least we will be able to be bump buddies :hugs: Well done on the weight loss chick, that's 2lbs shy of two stone!!!

GP has just phoned, 3rd blood test appointment not need as last cycle's ovulation was confirmed.


----------



## 4magpies

Well at least your ovulating!!

Just need to catch the bugger. Have you had a HSG or anything?

xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

No, no HSG - I think that would have been one of the first things the FS would have tried but now obviously that is out. I think my GP is now worried about getting into trouble with the local health authority over getting involved/spending budget on my fertility issues until the two year dead line so he wont do anything.

Any ideas how much would we be looking at for private? xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Feisty Fidget said:


> No, no HSG - I think that would have been one of the first things the FS would have tried but now obviously that is out. I think my GP is now worried about getting into trouble with the local health authority over getting involved/spending budget on my fertility issues until the two year dead line so he wont do anything.
> 
> Any ideas how much would we be looking at for private? xxx

I was just going to say maybe think about going private....

I've just had a google and saw the figure of £500, which isn't bad I don't think really...

The only thing I can think of doing is be naughty and say your periods are very painful and ruining your life and get referred to your gynae and they will do a lap (with enough badgering) to look for endo. I did this but I was actually in pain from my scar tissue from my PID, I asked them to do a dye test whilst in there, which they did and highlighted my problems, hence quick referral to FS!

Just an idea....

xxx


----------



## gilmore85

Feisty Fidget said:


> Thanks lovelies :hugs: Rather suitably today is change over day for the new thread. Have thought of the following names (open to suggestions) any preferences?
> 
> Team 2012 Bundle of Joy
> Team 2012 Cabbage Patch Growers
> Team 2012 Dragons in the Making (2012 is the chinese year of the dragon)
> 
> xxx

Sorry Feisty :hugs:

for team names i like them all but did giggle at 'dragons in the making'


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry she got you Feisty :hugs:

I like all of them, but did giggle at Dragons in the Making. I'm terrible when AF gets me, I'm going to be a total dragon when I finally get pregnant :dohh:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks lovelies - Endo is rife in my family and it had crossed my mind if I could have it but I don't have any of the major symptoms, plus I had an internal ultrasound during our miscarriage and I would have thought they would have seen signs of endo? :shrug:

I think we will stick with team 2012 bundle of joy - dragons in the making! Just doing the team logo now!


----------



## Rachael1981

Ooooo can't wait! :D


----------



## 4magpies

Feisty Fidget said:


> Thanks lovelies - Endo is rife in my family and it had crossed my mind if I could have it but I don't have any of the major symptoms, plus I had an internal ultrasound during our miscarriage and I would have thought they would have seen signs of endo? :shrug:
> 
> I think we will stick with team 2012 bundle of joy - dragons in the making! Just doing the team logo now!

Endo doesn't show on US.

The only way to truly diagnose it is via a lap. :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## pink80

*Feisty* if would write/ring your local PCT if i was you to find out directly from them what the policy is - it may have been the hospital trust and you can get refered to any hospital in the country you want!! If they come back and say it is them then I would formally complain.

I like all of them - happy with any :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

All up and running now ladies!

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/656918-team-2012-bundle-joy-dragons-making.html#post11402426

I will be really sad to see this thread end knowing that the few of us left have been here from the beginning and haven't achieved our dream :cry: Here is to the future and us all being bump buddies! xxx


----------



## leylak

Thanks Feisty for setting up the new thread! I love the title ;)
I used to calculate my new potential EDD at the start of each cycle but I don't do that anymore. But I think I don't stand a chance for a winter baby anymore, I remember FF wrote sth about ovulating until the end of June, obviously I will not be ovulating that soon so I am ready to jump into the new thread. Hopefully, we will all graduate from that thread with bumps and meet at pregnancy and parenting boards.


----------



## MummyCat

:hi:

Sorry the :witch: got you Feisty... 

Good luck Pink! :dust: hoping this is it for you!!! xx

I just wanted to pop on and say I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for all of you ... hoping you wont mind if I lurk in the new thread to wait patiently for your good news??? 

I love your new image... it's gorgeous!!! :cloud9:


----------



## joey300187

what Cath said. wanna see you all get ur BFP so will be a lurking member too if its ok xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Lurk away :D


----------



## Adoraza

Congratulations to all the BFP's on this thread! Share some baby dust ! :)


----------

